# Was habt ihr gefangen auf den Kanaren?



## Lionfish (1. Mai 2017)

Hallo,

in drei Wochen geht es für mich nach Gran Canaria, natürlich auch zum angeln. Ist nicht mein erster Angel-Urlaub dort, und bin immer wieder begeistert vom Fischreichtum. Die Kanaren sind definitiv ein Geheimtip.

*Ich wollte mal die "Kanaren-Angler" hier fragen, was ihr auf den verschiedenen Inseln so gefangen habt und mit was für Methoden.*

Auch als Inspiration, da ich gerade dabei bin, noch ein bisschen Angel-Equipment zu kaufen.

Die letzten Male habe ich auf Gran Canaria vor allem mit Grundblei und Felsenrute gefischt. Hab damit vom Ufer aus ein paar nette Sachen gefangen, so zum Beispiel eine 35 cm-Geißbrasse, mehrere Papageifische, sowie einen 30 cm-Umber und zwei Muränen. 

Dieses Mal wollte ich zum einen squid jigging versuchen, und außerdem mal spinning auf Thun/Bonito, Barracuda und andere etwas größere Fische.

Mitnehmen werde ich eine modifizierte Sunset Hydra Rock Power (4,50m, von mir mit besseren Schnurführungsringen bestückt), sowie eine DAM Steel Power Tele Surf 4,50m, eine Sänger Pro-T Tele Travel 40 Black, und eine Penn Squadron 2,70m. Als Rollen kommen mit eine große Balzer Surf, eine kleine uralte Silstar, und wahrscheinlich werde ich noch eine Mitchell Avocet Salt 4000 kaufen.

Also, was habt ihr so alles aus dem Wasser gezogen in eurem Kanaren-Urlaub? #:


----------



## Karlon (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen auf den Kanaren?*

Ich war nur einmal kurz ne Runde zum Spinnfischen an einem Abend und konnte einen Barracuda fangen. Habe mich in Las Palmas im Angelgeschäft einfach beraten lassen und mir zwei Wobbler gekauft. Der silber-blaue hat den Fisch gebracht. Einfach kurz absinken lassen und eingeleihert. 
Gefangen habe ich in Sardina, das ist an der Norwestküste. Dort gibt es am Ende der Bucht eine Mole mit riesigen 4eckigen Blöcken. Da muss man ein bißchen klettern, kommt aber auch nach ganz vorne drauf.


----------



## Lionfish (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen auf den Kanaren?*

Interessant.. wollte heute abend mal zu Askari fahren und noch die letzten Dinge an Zubehör kaufen für den Urlaub, werd mal sehen ob sie dort irgendwas in der Richtung haben.

Ich hab in Las Palmas auch mal nach Angelläden gesucht, aber ich war auf nen Samstag nachmittag dort, und da hatten beide Läden schon zu...

Sardina del Norte ist ein schönes Fleckchen, bin dort auch gewesen. Aber hab dort nicht geangelt. Allgemein haben mir auch die Einheimischen gesagt, dass die Nord- und Nordostküste zum angeln am besten ist. 

Ich hatte halt immer meinen Spot in Punta de las Burras in San Agustín, war halt praktisch weil das fünf Minuten von meinem Hotel entfernt war... und abends hat man da durchaus ein paar gute Sachen gefangen (siehe obiger Post).


----------



## *luckyluke* (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen auf den Kanaren?*

In Aguineguin gibt es 2Angelshops...Am Kreisverkehr 3.Ausfahrt...des weiteren ist einer in Vecendario im CC Atlantico obere Etage.


----------



## Lionfish (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen auf den Kanaren?*

ah ok... Centro Atlantico kenne ich, wusste nicht, dass da ein Angel-Laden drin ist... werd ich mal schauen wenn ich dort bin.

Ich war die letzten Male immer bei Marsana in der Calle Plácido Domingo, nördlich von Playa del Ingles. Ist ein kleiner Laden, aber war halt von meinem Hotel aus fast um die Ecke.


----------



## Lionfish (23. September 2017)

*AW: Was habt ihr gefangen auf den Kanaren?*

Hallo,

ich war gerade wieder eine Woche auf Gran Canaria und wollte mal berichten.

Angel-Bedingungen waren leider nicht so gut diesmal. Fast die ganze Woche über starker Wind und stürmische See. Letzten Donnerstag hab ich dann doch nachts am Strand von Las Burras (San Agustin) einen Umber (umbrina ronchus) in Abendessen-Größe gefangen:





Die Fische heißen in Spanien Verrugato. Haben keine große Bedeutung für die Fischerei, sieht man auch selten an Fischtheken in Supermärkten, aber sind geschmacklich sehr gut und haben nur wenige und große Gräten. Vergleichbar mit den ebenfalls auf den Kanaren häufigen Geißbrassen. Fangen lassen sich Umber mit kleinen bis mittelgroßen Haken, am besten als Paternoster-Montage mit Grundblei, und Stücken von Riesengarnelen als Köder.


Ein paar Tage später habe ich dann in der Bucht von Tufia einen 25cm-Eidechsenfisch gefangen:





Diese Fische sind die absoluten Allesfresser und nicht wählerisch was Köder angeht. Sie sind einer der häufigsten (Bei-)Fänge auf den Kanaren beim Strand- oder Felsenfischen. Sie halten sich in Grundnähe auf und lauern im Sand eingegraben auf ihre Beute, wie ich beim Schnorcheln selbst sehen konnte. Sie schlagen eigentlich auf jegliche Form der grundnahen Köderpräsentation an. Man fängt sie mit nem Grundblei-Paternoster genauso wie offenbar mit nem bodennah geführten Gummifisch. Da sie ein sehr großes Maul haben für ihre Körpergröße, beißen insbesondere kleinere Exemplare auch auf Köder die für wesentlich größere Fische wie Meerbrassen oder ähnliches gedacht sind. Oder eben Spinning-Köder die deutlich größer sind als ihr eigenes Maul. 

Eigentlich schmeißt man Eidechsenfische fast immer nur wieder ins Wasser. Dieses Exemplar hier hatte den Drillings-Haken aber so tief geschluckt dass ich ihn töten musste. Eigentlich ist das kein ausgemachter Speisefisch, die Einheimischen tun ihn höchstens in nen Fisch-Eintopf, weil er sehr viele kleine Gräten hat. Hab dieses Exemplar dann trotzdem in der Pfanne gebraten. War eigentlich garnicht so schlecht. Das Fleisch hatte einen angenehmen Eigengeschmack und die Konsistenz war weißfischartig. Aber die Gräten nervten wirklich.


Ansonsten - erschwerte Bedingungen diese und letzte Woche auf den Kanaren. Kein wirklich gutes Angel-Wetter, und deswegen waren dies auch die einzigen zwei Fänge die erwähnenswert waren.


----------



## Lionfish (30. Oktober 2018)

So, bin Sonntag abend mal wieder von einer Woche Angelurlaub auf Gran Canaria zurück gekommen...

Leider diesmal wieder nicht das optimale Angelwetter erwischt, es war besonders Mitte letzter Woche sehr stürmisch und regnerisch.

Trotzdem ein paar interessante Fänge dabei:






An dem Angelplatz hatte ich im Abstand von ein paar Minuten gleich mehrere Kugelfische am Haken. Die Einheimischen haben mir zwar versichert, dass die kanarischen Kugelfische nicht giftig sind (sollen angeblich wie Hühnerfleisch schmecken), aber ich war mir am Ende dann doch nicht ganz sicher und hab sie lieber wieder zurück gesetzt...  Ich meine auch irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass sie dort zu den bedrohten Arten gehören und der Fang somit sowieso eigentlich nicht erlaubt ist.

Und dann noch ein bisschen "Kleinkram":






Ein Papageifisch und zwei Neon-Riffbarsche. Die Neon-Riffbarsche sind eine endemische Art auf den Kanaren, Kapverdischen Inseln und Madeira, und werden nicht viel größer als 15 cm. Sehr schön halt die Zeichnung, sie sind am ganzen Körper schwarzbraun und haben leuchtend neonblaue Flecke hinter den Brustflossen und die äußeren Strahlen der Bauch- und Afterflossen sind ebenfalls neonblau gezeichnet. Neon-Riffbarsche scheinen sich manche Aquarien-Freunde auch als Zierfische zu halten. Als einzelner Fisch halt nur ein Häppchen, aber mit den anderen Fischen zusammen an dem Abend trotzdem eine gute Mahlzeit.

Außerdem haben noch ein paar Eidechsenfische angebissen, aber die waren jeweils zu klein und Eidechsenfische an sich sind als Speisefische nicht ganz so ideal, weil sie sehr viele kleine Gräten im Fleisch haben. Hab im letzten Urlaub mal ein Exemplar von 25 Zentimetern abends in der Pfanne gebraten (siehe mein letztes Posting oben). Geschmack nicht schlecht, aber eben die vielen Gräten... 

Dieses Mal im Urlaub also keine große Ausbeute, eben vor allem wegen des Wetters. Vielleicht wirds nächstes Mal wieder besser, meine nächste Reise nach Gran Canaria ist schon wieder so halb geplant für das kommende Frühjahr.


----------



## hans albers (30. Oktober 2018)

yap

diese eidechsen fische kenne ich auch von da unten, 
sind manchmal echt eine plage.
könnte ich mir auch gut in einer fischsuppe vorstellen.


die neonbarsche sehen ja echt exotisch aus...


----------



## Lionfish (30. Oktober 2018)

Die Neon-Riffbarsche gehören da zu den häufigsten Arten. Sieht man auch andauernd beim Schnorcheln dort. Als Speisefisch nicht bedeutend, vielleicht einfach weil sie nicht sehr groß werden. Sieht man zumindest nirgendwo dort an den Fischtheken der Supermärkte. Aber der Geschmack war angenehm und das Fleisch ist schön zart.

Die Canarios nehmen Eidechsenfische tatsächlich für Fischsuppen. Haben mir dort ein paar Angler erzählt. Aber als Bratfisch eben kein Vergnügen.

Sie sind tatsächlich lästig, denn sie beißen so ziemlich auf alles, und da sie ein so großes Maul haben und so angriffslustig sind, schnappen sie halt auch die Köder weg, die eigentlich für größere Speisefische gedacht waren... 


Hab übrigens nochmal nachgeforscht wegen dem Kugelfisch. Es scheint sich bei meinen gefangenen Exemplaren um den Guinea-Kugelfisch zu handeln, _Sphoeroides marmoratus_. Dieser gilt wohl offiziell nicht als giftig, somit scheint es zu stimmen was die Canarios mir erzählten, dass man ihn gut essen kann. Andererseits hab ich woanders grad gelesen, dass nahezu alle Kugelfischarten das Gift Tetrodotoxin enthalten, welches halt für die berüchtigten lebensbedrohlichen Lähmungserscheinungen und Nervenschädigungen sorgt.

Was solls... ist für mich so ähnlich wie beim Pilze sammeln, einem meiner anderen Hobbies... was man nicht genau einordnen kann, lässt man lieber im Wald stehen, bzw. setzt es wieder ins Wasser zurück.


----------



## reticulatus (30. Oktober 2018)

> Also, was habt ihr so alles aus dem Wasser gezogen in eurem Kanaren-Urlaub?



Ich war oder bin meist auf der Insel La Gomera unterwegs, gelegentlich auch mal auf El Hierro oder La Palma.

Gefischt habe ich meist mit Gambas oder Tintenfischstücken, gefangen wurden neben kleinen Haien und Rochen(vorallem direkt am Grund), auch Meerbrassen(Dorade Royal und Rose), Meerbarben, Muränen, ewig viele Petermännchen, aber ich liebe diese Fische(mit Ausnahme der Stachel! VORSICHT SCHMERZT!) filetiert und vom Grill, kleine Barracudas gabs auf Köderfische oder Fischfetzen, ebenso kleinere Thune , die aber nur oberflächennah mit kleinem Ballon als Pose.
Wolfsbarsche wurden auch ab und zu erbeutet, allerdings meist beim Spinnfischen, aber auch in der Dämmerung mit Tintenfisch- oder Fischfetzen.

Meeräschen gabs vermehrt direkt in den Häfen bei den Booten zu fangen, als Köder diente hier immer Brot.

Auf den Inseln selbst gibt es zum Teil zahlreiche kleine Tümpel/Stauseen usw in denen oft diverse Schwarzbarsche, Karpfen usw besetzt wurden, auch eine angenehme Anglerei, die Spaß macht und auch satt macht.


----------



## Lionfish (1. November 2018)

reticulatus schrieb:


> Auf den Inseln selbst gibt es zum Teil zahlreiche kleine Tumpel/Stauseen usw in denen oft diverse Schwarzbarsche, Karpfen usw besetzt wurden, auch eine angenehme Anglerei, die Spaß macht und auch satt macht.



Ich hab mich während meines Urlaubs mit Jared vom youtube-Kanal "Pesca en Gran Canaria" getroffen. Und der geht  auch öfters an den Stauseen auf der Insel angeln. 

Ist ein sehr interessanter Kanal, wo es sehr viele Videos gibt, vor allem zum (Salzwasser-)Spinning und Rockfishing, aber eben auch vom Süßwasser-Fischen:


----------



## Roy Digerhund (6. Januar 2019)

Sehr sympathischer Auftritt Haramis...


----------



## Roy Digerhund (6. Januar 2019)

"Ironie ist das Körnchen Salz, das das Aufgetischte überhaupt erst genießbar macht.“ (Johann Wolfgang von Goethe)


----------



## Haramis Kalfar (6. Januar 2019)

Wenn Dir Ironie und Sympathie mehr Fische bringen - und das ist wohl das Thema hier - so seien sie Dir gegönnt


----------



## LAC (19. Februar 2019)

Auf den Kanaren d.h. vor Teneriffa, war ich mehrmals, da es mir dort gut gefallen hat , da die Temperaturen zu jeder Jahreszeit angenehm sind und ich auch Erfolg hatte. Von Meeräschen über Zackenbarsche bis hin zu Thune und Barrakudas sowie Schokoladenhaie habe ich gefangen, sowie den ganzen Kleinkram im Hafenbereich  Hatten jedoch ein Boot und je nach Art vor der Küste, wurde geschleppt an der Oberfläche sowie in fast allen Tiefen bis 300 m habe ich geangelt -mit Knicklicht und Geruch,  dort wurden die Schokoladenhaie geangelt.  Ich war zwar schon auf allen Inseln, kann jedoch betreffend der Angelei nur den Bereich 40 km um Porto de la Cruz etwas posten.
Im Hafen habe ich mehrere Kleinfischarten gefangen bis 40 cm. War Super - oft habe ich sie beobachtet direkt an der Hafenmauer, wie sie sich verhalten , wenn ich den Fischen die Köder vors Maul gehalten habe. 





Ist kein Anglerlatein -hier einige Schokoladenhaie.


----------



## Haramis Kalfar (20. Februar 2019)

Hola LAC.
Dann wollen wir Dich und die User hier mal auf einen aktuellen Stand bringen:
*Seit Januar 2015 ist der Fang von Haien und Rochen *_(bis auf wenige Ausnahmen)_* in kanarischen Gewässern verboten! *
Insbesondere der Schokoladenhai war schon vor diesem Datum als bedrohte Art geschützt.
Gehakte Rochen oder Haie müssen sofort wieder schwimmen gelassen - oder die Schnur gekappt werden.
Sollten Deine Fotos also nach 2015 stammen, und die Guardia Civil bzw. Seprona diese Fotos mit erkennbaren Gesichtern der Beteiligten sehen, kann das zu Berufsverbot und bis zu 3000 Euro Strafe führen.

Man kann auch ganz legal (mit Angelschein) vom Ufer aus beachtliche Fische herausziehen.
Anbei ein Foto vom Guiding gestern.
Saludos: Haramis


----------



## Köfi83 (12. März 2019)

So muss das sein Haramis.

Ich war letztes Jahr auf Fuerte und konnte leider nur einen Bonito fangen aber ein schönes Exemplar, ich sage mal so 4kg.
Dieses Jahr geht es wieder dort hin und dann soll definitiv mehr am haken hängen bleiben.


Gruß Mario

PS: Haramis werde ich irgendwann auch besuchen kommen


----------



## LAC (22. März 2019)

@ Haramis Kalfar
Freut mich, das  Du erwähnst, dann wollen wir dich und die User mal auf den aktuellen Stand bringen, d.h. das  in den kanarischen Gewässern inzwischen der Fang von Haien und Rochen verboten ist.
Dein Zusatz , man kann  auch ganz* legal* mit Angelschein vom Strand aus ….
das finde ich schon ganz schön frech.

Mich muss man nicht informieren, ich kenne mich bestens aus.  Als ich mit meinen Freund Antonio (Porto de la Cruz) ein ganz bekannter Angler (hält einen Weltrekord), diese Schokoladenhaie gefangen habe, da saß auf dem Boot auch noch ein hohes "Tier" ein Beamter der Polizei, das Gebäude ist ja direkt am Hafen.  Inzwischen ist mein Freund mit zwei deutschen Anglern vor Gomera verschollen - ich sollte unbedingt dabei sein , konnte nicht, sonst wäre es vielleicht nicht passiert - Schade - er war ein guter Mensch
War einer der besten Angler die ich weltweit von Japan bis Amerika kenne - ich bin einer der sich nach den Gesetzen hält. Ich bin  kein Berufsfischer oder verdiene Geld mit der Angelei  kenne mich aber aus.  Aber Danke, das Du das sagt, wobei wenige Turisten  in 300 m Tiefe auf Schokoladenhaie gehen. Wenn Du Berufsverbot erwähnst, dann sind das die Personen, die Boote haben und mit den Turisten z.B. Angelfahrten machen und Fische fangen und landen, die verboten sind - das kennen wir ja zu genüge, deshalb dieses Berufsverbot und 3ooo Euro Strafe
Mein Beruf ist nicht Angler bzw. Fischer ich mache freie Kunst  - bin einer der über das Medium Kunst Umweltschutz betreibt - sogar mit bedrohten Tieren jedoch mit Genehmigung vom Ministerium - ist lehrreich und wird weltweit ausgestellt.


----------



## Lionfish (10. Juni 2019)

Hallo,

bin Ende Mai auch mal wieder auf Gran Canaria gewesen. War wie immer ein Super-Urlaub, auch wenn ich nicht ganz so viel gefangen hab. Die Fische waren meist unter Mindestmaß oder an sich zu klein für eine Mahlzeit. Die einheimischen Angler haben mir allerdings auch reihenweise gesagt, dass es keine optimale (Jahres-)Zeit zum Angeln war. Und dann war ich einen Tag an der Playa de Las Carpinteras und hab vom Felsen aus ein Petermännchen nach dem anderen aus dem Wasser geholt, aber hatte leider meine Handschuhe in Deutschland vergessen und musste sie alle zurück setzen weil ich nicht den Rest des Tages beim Arzt verbringen wollte... 

Wer sich informieren möchte, wie die jeweils aktuellen Bestimmungen zu bedrohten und geschützten Fischarten inklusive Haien sind, der kann auf der Webseite der örtlichen Fischereibehörde nachschauen:

http://www.gobiernodecanarias.org/a..._captura_prohibida/moluscos_crust_pesces.html

http://www.gobiernodecanarias.org/a...pecies_captura_prohibida/elasmobranquios.html

Und hier noch Angaben zu den Mindestmaßen, die es sehr wohl auch auf den Kanaren gibt und die man als Angler tunlichst befolgen sollte, damit es dort auch in ein paar Jahren noch was zum Angeln geben wird:

http://www.gobiernodecanarias.org/agricultura/pesca/temas/tallas_minimas/

Dass man erwischt wird bei Zuwiderhandlungen ist ziemlich unwahrscheinlich. Ich angele seit Jahren auf Gran Canaria und wurde noch nie kontrolliert. Ich hab auch immer eine aktuelle Angellizenz dabei, aber auch die wollte noch nie jemand sehen. Trotzdem, WENN man erwischt wird, dann können die Strafen saftig ausfallen. Zumindest so hoch, dass die Urlaubsfreude erstmal bis auf weiteres verflogen sein wird.  Allein schon angeln ohne gültige Lizenz kostet mindestens 60 Euro, und je nach Ermessen der Beamten die einen erwischen kann sich dies auf bis zu 300 Euro steigern. Und das Equipment dürfen sie meines Wissens auch konfiszieren wenn sie es für nötig halten. Hat man zudem noch bedrohte Arten gefangen und nicht zurückgesetzt, können es bis zu mehrere tausend Euro Bußgeld sein.

Also: immer schön legal bleiben.  Lizenz kostet 15 Euro, und es gibt jede Menge Fischarten die nicht geschützt sind und die ein leckeres Abendessen ergeben...


----------



## Bastardmakrele (2. November 2019)

Die Vorfreude vor einem Angelurlaub ist groß, entsprechend intensiv auch die Vorbereitungen und Überlegungen welche meist in einer Vielzahl an Ködern einschließlich Reserve münden. Am Ende eines Angelurlaubs hat man aber auf Grund der angetroffenen Verhältnisse und Optionen weniger als ein Dutzend seiner Köder benötigt. Welche das für mich waren stelle ich euch in diesem Video vor.


----------



## Ruttentretzer (3. November 2019)

Gut erklärt, und coole Mütze.
Gruß Ronni


----------



## Bastardmakrele (3. November 2019)

Fußball ist mir egal, aber da wird mein lieblingsbier gebraut daher die Cappie


----------



## Bastardmakrele (3. November 2019)

In diesem Video stelle ich die meiner Meinung nach perfekten Reiseruten für die Kanaren vor. Ein kurzese review zur Sportex Magnus Travel spin und Shimano STC Monster


----------



## Harrie (3. November 2019)

Hast Du einen Vergleich zur STC Dual Tip.
Ist von den Daten bis auf die Länge fast gleich.


----------



## Bastardmakrele (3. November 2019)

Harrie schrieb:


> Hast Du einen Vergleich zur STC Dual Tip.
> Ist von den Daten bis auf die Länge fast gleich.



Hallo Harrie,

nein keine Erfahrungen mit diesen Ruten. Besonders interresant scheint jedoch die shore and boat 2,4m und 3m.
Da mir im Urlaub selber schon 3 Rutenspitzen von Reiseruten gebrochen sind (keine von der mir vorgestellten) bin ich dem Konzept einer dual Tip nicht abgeneigt


----------



## Harrie (3. November 2019)

Geht genau um die Rute.
Schau mal ins NAF unter Erfahrungen Tackle allgemein,dort habe ich eine Anfrage und findest auch Fotos unter Belastung von der 2,40m.


----------



## Harrie (8. November 2019)

So Monster in 3,15m ist angekommen,schickes Teil und schnell ist sie auch.Wird Morgen auf Hecht getestet.

Danke für die Vorstellung (Video).


----------



## Harrie (10. November 2019)

@Franken Fisch ,
was fischst Du für eine Schnur,reicht eine 0,23 PP?


----------



## Bastardmakrele (10. November 2019)

Servus Harrie,

Ja ist perfekt. Ich Fische sogar nur ne 0,19mm PP um noch zwei Meter Wurfweite rauszuhauen. Dazu einen halben Meter FC 0,6- 0,7mm.


----------



## Harrie (10. November 2019)

Alles klar,
Rute wird mit einer Saragosa 6000 vermählt.
Hab sie gestern mit einer Fin Nor Inshore 5000 mit 0,19 PP probegefischt,ist dann bisschen Kopflastig. Ein Rapala X-Rap Long Cast in 12cm/36gr,nur zur Probe, kam auf ca.60m und Gummitauglich ist die Rute auch noch( 6" Bass Assassin mit 20gr Kopf).


Gruß
Harrie


----------



## Bastardmakrele (10. November 2019)

Harrie schrieb:


> Alles klar,
> Rute wird mit einer Saragosa 6000 vermählt.
> Hab sie gestern mit einer Fin Nor Inshore 5000 mit 0,19 PP probegefischt,ist dann bisschen Kopflastig. Ein Rapala X-Rap Long Cast in 12cm/36gr,nur zur Probe, kam auf ca.60m und Gummitauglich ist die Rute auch noch( 6" Bass Assassin mit 20gr Kopf).
> 
> ...



Hey Harrie,
Hört sich gut an. Wann geht’s ans Meer?


----------



## Harrie (10. November 2019)

Im April Hanstholm Gelbes Riff (gebucht) und dann im Herbst/Winter ins Warme (in Planung),wenn nichts dazwischen kommt.
Hab mir schon eine Ocea Heavy Game 150gr Wg als Travel zugelegt,hat im September am Gelben Riff mit einer Biomaster 10.000 SW gut funktioniert (Pilken)und eine TP 8000 SW ist ja auch noch da (fischst Du auch).
An Ein und im Griffstück geteilte Ruten sind genug vorhanden,deshalb die Travelruten wenns ums Fliegen geht.

Die Monster kommt mit nach Dänemark,müsste doch eigentlich auch zum Brandungsangel von einer Mole zu gebrauchen sein,wenn es mit einer Ausfahrt wegen Wind nicht klappt.


----------



## Bastardmakrele (15. November 2019)

So, mein Lanzarotefilm ist fertig. Auch wenn das mein erstes Mal auf den Kanaren war und ich viele Tiefen mit sehr wenige Höhe durchschreiten musste, haben mich diese Inseln vollends in Ihren Bann gezogen. Freue mich dieses kleine Abenteuer bestritten, neue Freunde gefunden und meine Köder mit neuen Wassern gewaschen zu haben


----------



## Bocinegro (15. November 2019)

Schönes Video danke dafür, 
bin leider noch nicht so lang hier im Forum sonst hätte Dir sicher Paar Ratschläge mitgeben können. Das wichtigste hast du ja gelernt Spinn fischen von der Küste ist Fleißarbeit, aber es sind Traum Fänge möglich. Der Natur Köder ist aber definitiv am fängigsten, ich habe immer meine Karpfen Ruten und ein Paar Tiefkühl Sardinen dabei. Zum reinen Wobblen oder Jiggen bin ich nur noch im Zwielicht oder totaler Dunkelheit raus.  Perlen no Knots wirbel muss alles weg, die Biester da sehen ALLES. nur zwei Knoten und max ein Einhänger dürfen zwischen Schnur, Hardmono und Köder sein. Vorfach so lang wie möglich, ich fische es so das der Verbindungsknoten beim Auswerfen gerade so nicht auf der Spule sitzt. In Sachen Schnur Farbe geht meines Erachtens nichts über hell blau geflochtene penn Oceanblue in 0,17 das ist mein Favorit, glaube mittlerweile aber nur noch von wft vertrieben. Die hat nach meinen Beobachtungen den geringsten scheuch Effekt und hält was sie verspricht "~17 kg". Wobbler und andere Kunstköder vor Ort im Fachgeschäft kaufen, die wissen was läuft. Der Kram kostet auf den Kanaren weniger als hier. Werde meine Topp Wobbler Empfehlungen hier unten dann mal auflisten. Viel braucht es auf jeden Fall nicht. Wer fragen hat, immer raus damit.

Grüße Petry &
tight lines


----------



## Bocinegro (15. November 2019)




----------



## Bastardmakrele (15. November 2019)

Bocinegro schrieb:


> Schönes Video danke dafür,
> bin leider noch nicht so lang hier im Forum sonst hätte Dir sicher Paar Ratschläge mitgeben können. Das wichtigste hast du ja gelernt Spinn fischen von der Küste ist Fleißarbeit, aber es sind Traum Fänge möglich. Der Natur Köder ist aber definitiv am fängigsten, ich habe immer meine Karpfen Ruten und ein Paar Tiefkühl Sardinen dabei. Zum reinen Wobblen oder Jiggen bin ich nur noch im Zwielicht oder totaler Dunkelheit raus.  Perlen no Knots wirbel muss alles weg, die Biester da sehen ALLES. nur zwei Knoten und max ein Einhänger dürfen zwischen Schnur, Hardmono und Köder sein. Vorfach so lang wie möglich, ich fische es so das der Verbindungsknoten beim Auswerfen gerade so nicht auf der Spule sitzt. In Sachen Schnur Farbe geht meines Erachtens nichts über hell blau geflochtene penn Oceanblue in 0,17 das ist mein Favorit, glaube mittlerweile aber nur noch von wft vertrieben. Die hat nach meinen Beobachtungen den geringsten scheuch Effekt und hält was sie verspricht "~17 kg". Wobbler und andere Kunstköder vor Ort im Fachgeschäft kaufen, die wissen was läuft. Der Kram kostet auf den Kanaren weniger als hier. Werde meine Topp Wobbler Empfehlungen hier unten dann mal auflisten. Viel braucht es auf jeden Fall nicht. Wer fragen hat, immer raus damit.
> 
> Grüße Petry &
> tight lines



Danke für deinen Beitrag, Ich hatte alles zum Köfifischen dabei und ein Becken mit Meeräschen vor der Tür aber es war der Ehrgeiz der mich immer wieder aufs neue hat zur Spinnrute greifen lassen....Du weißt ja selbst...den Einschlag spürt man am liebsten in der Hand.


----------



## Bocinegro (16. November 2019)

Franken Fisch schrieb:


> Danke für deinen Beitrag, Ich hatte alles zum Köfifischen dabei und ein Becken mit Meeräschen vor der Tür aber es war der Ehrgeiz der mich immer wieder aufs neue hat zur Spinnrute greifen lassen....Du weißt ja selbst...den Einschlag spürt man am liebsten in der Hand.


 

Finger weg von den Meeräschen!!! Das sind keine guten Köder Fische.  Logischerweise besser als gar keiner und man fängt bestimmt auch irgendwann was damit, aber die TK-Sardine ist ne echte BANK. Hab sehr viele Vergleichs Tests gemacht, bleibt alles auf jeden Fall Situations abhängig aber ...... Liegt wohl am Aroma und viel entscheidender der Optik, das silber weiß reflektiert halt super. Ziehe sie meistens sogar dem Lebend Köder vor. 
Top Natur Köder:

Sardinas - TK Sardiene 
caballas - Makrelen
Bogas - Kenne keinen deutschen namen dafür kann man auch eh nur selber fangen, gibt es nicht im Handel
Chucos - Kleine Tintenfische benutze ich aber nur Nachts oder vom Boot in der Tiefe
Agujas - Hornhecht/ auch nicht zu verachten die genau von dem Format wie du da am Wobbler hattest

auch in etwa in dieser Reihenfolge.* 

Keine Angst vor großen Ködern
" dont't use littel thunas with more than 20lbs as baitfish"
meine Lieblings Zeile aus der Big Gamer Bibel

Eigentlich wollte ich aber nur sagen das viele das Spinn Fischen mit Natur Ködern vernachlässigen, Hab sehr viele gute Fische auf getwitschte Sardinen gefangen. Gerade dann wenn auf Wobbler nichts geht, die Fische aber da sind.

Grüße, Petri & 
tight lines

*


----------



## Bastardmakrele (16. November 2019)

Bocinegro schrieb:


> *Eigentlich wollte ich aber nur sagen das viele das Spinn Fischen mit Natur Ködern vernachlässigen, Hab sehr viele gute Fische auf getwitschte Sardinen gefangen. Gerade dann wenn auf Wobbler nichts geht, die Fische aber da sind
> *


Was die Meeräschen angeht habe ich durchweg positive Erfahrungen gemacht, allerdings rühren meine Erfahrungen nicht von den Canaren daher ...wie genau wirfst du die Sardinen gegen den Wind in die Weite und twitcht die ein ohne dass die nach jedem Wurf ausgetauscht werden müssen oder hängen die am Schwimmer und die lässt die wieder treiben...so eine Sardine ist ja doch sehr instabil.


----------



## Krallblei (16. November 2019)

Hi Ihr.

Ja das mit den Sardinen als Spinnköder würde mich auch interessieren.

Fische sehr viel mit Sardinen. Sei es im Mittelmeer oder Ägypten. Selbst Tagelang in Salz eingelegt. Die Haut ist dermassen schwach das sie reißt.
Meeräschen sind vom Ufer der Topköder. Warum? Weil sie am Ufer leben. Sardinen nicht

Nehme aber immer Sardinen. Die bekommt man einfach überall Tiefkühl. Meeräschen nicht.

PS:

Danke Franken-Fisch fürs Video. Würde auch mal gerne eins machen.. aber davon hab ich null Ahnung


----------



## Bocinegro (17. November 2019)

Am wichtigsten ist Grundlegend die Qualität der Sardine. Wer genau hinschaut und auch den Weg durch mehrere Supermärkte nicht scheut, wird merken wie stark die Qualität und Größe variiert. Größe/Gewicht ist eben auch ein ganz wichtiger Punkt zwecks Auswurfmasse. Zum Anködern bleiben nicht viele Optionen aber ich hab trotzdem endlos rum experimentiert.  Frische bzw gute Qualität ist enorm wichtig damit es Spass macht; ständig neu beködern nervt (Anfüttern ist aber auch nicht zu verachten)
Bewährt hat sich ein starker aber leichter einzel Hacken/gr??-muss zum Köder passen. Das Hacken Gewicht beeinflusst logischer weise das Schwimmverhalten und die sink Phase. Wichtig sind zwei Gummi Perlen die zur Augen Größe bzw Augenhöhle der Sardine passen. 
Der Sardine vorsichtig die Augen entfernen dann erste Gummi Perle auf den Hacken, die Sardine von Auge zu Auge aufgeködert dann die zweite Perle und quasi mit den Perlen leicht eingeklemmt. 
Ein gutes Perlen Sortiment ist da wichtig, das man immer das passende da hat. muss ja auch noch zum Hacken passen und relativ einfach montierbar und de montierbar sein, weiche Perlen sind da sehr vorteilhaft. Eine gute Sardine würde bei mir so montiert ca 6-12 Würfe machen bei~75% Auswurf Energie, schafft sie aber selten weil sie jemanden zum Anbiss verleitet. Es gibt viele Bisse aber auch viele Fehlbisse. Rute benutze ich da meine erste Zander Rute 270 glaube 10g-30g, die darf die zarten Sardinen beim Auswerfen ja nicht zu hart ran nehmen. Das das das ne sehr gut verarbeitete Rute sein sollte ist denke ich allen klar. Vorfach Material muss jeder für sich entscheiden aber am Tag führt kein weg an was auch immer für einem mono vorbei. Muss aber dazu sagen ich hab schon Fische gesehen die mit kurzen direkt verknoteten Stahlvorfächern gefangen wurden, hab es aber selber nie so gefischt. Wenn Haie draufgehen bringt so ein 20kg Stahl auch nix
Sardine oä Aktiv unterscheide ich mal Grundlegend in 

Oberfläche: relativ schnell geführt mit Stand Phasen. gute Pol Brille unerlässlich!

und sehr langsam zwischen drift und sink Phase mit kurzen Zupfern zum beleben und der Kontakt Aufnahme.


----------



## Bocinegro (17. November 2019)

Zum Thema Meeräschen ich hab wochenlang (in meinen ersten Urlauben) nix vernünftiges damit gefangen. Hab es danach aber auch nie wieder probiert, wäre mit heutigem Wissensstand vielleicht anders.


Grüße, Petri schönen Sonntag &
tight lines


----------



## Bocinegro (17. November 2019)

Als Ergänzung wäre noch zu sagen das ich bei aktiven Sardinen ebenfalls genau gar nichts außer Hacken Hard oder Soft mono mit Knoten verbinde! Keine Pose Spiro Glass Gewicht Wirbel oder ähnliches. vorfach ebenfalls ca 3m wenn größere Pejerey/Bluefish ihr Unwesen Treiben, gerne noch 20cm richtig dickes(0,90 oder dicker) mono, dahinter dann weiter mit ca 0,50.  Hab diverse Stinger Experimente gemacht, wurde aber von keinem überzeugt lieber Fehlbisse als gar keine, mit Stinger läuft sie einfach nicht so schön, und eine Sierra die schon 2 Sardinen vom Hacken gelutscht hat nervt zwar, sie ist aber heiß und wird die dritte auch wieder attackieren, dazu kommt dann noch der Futterneid der anderen. Immer noch mit der ein oder anderen Sardine nachfüttern, mache ich dann mit denen die zum fischen nicht taugen da Kopf kaputt oder zu alt und weich.


----------



## Bocinegro (17. November 2019)

Zum Meeräschen Sardinen vergleich:
ich tauche auch sehr gern und viel dann schau mir meine ausgewählten Spots auch gerne vor dem Angeln mal an. Hab ich mir von den Einheimischen abgeguckt. Findest unter Umständen paar frische Köder Seeigel Krebse oder Muscheln. Lappas sind noch dazu ja die Perfekte Ergänzung zu einem lekka Fisch Steak. 
Nimmst noch ne Harpune mit, brauchst die Rute unter Umständen gar nicht auspacken. Worauf ich aber hinauswollte ist ganz einfach der Punkt, das die Sardine zwecks Färbung extrem weit sichtbar ist, geschätzt bis zu 30 Meter und die Meeräsche eben nicht.


----------



## Bastardmakrele (17. November 2019)

Interessanter Ansatz mit den Perlen...stell mir das runterziehen der Perlen über den Wiederhaken jedoch schwierig vor. Gleicher Ansatz mit nem externen Baitclip Vorstellbar der ähnlich wie der Madenclip beim Karpfenangeln an das Haar gehängt wird möglich? Oder hat der frei liegende Haken dann erneut eine zu große Scheuchwirkung?

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Bocinegro (17. November 2019)

Wie jetzt ANSATZ das ist ein Brandheißer Tipp!!! 
Mit weichen Gummi Perlen geht es ganz gut die lassen sich ja bissel verformen zum de montieren . Brauche da gefühlt unter 20 sek zum neu beködern. Habe echt viel rum probiert mit Faden, Draht, Bait Gummi und so, aber ist mir alles zu viel Fummelei und Müll am Wasser.

Gruß Robert


----------



## Bastardmakrele (18. November 2019)

Natürlich danke für den brandheißen Tipp!!!


----------



## Salt (20. November 2019)

Noch ein kleines Erlebnis mit Meeräsche aus meinem letzten Urlaub. 
25cm Äsche an Ballon, keine 10 Minuten bis zum Biss der dann aber auch gleich das Vorfach abbeisst. 
Großer Bluefish höchstwahrscheinlich....


----------



## Seriola (20. November 2019)

Zumindest in Griechenland und soweit ich weiß in Italien ebenfalls, gelten Meeräschen zusammen mit Hornhechten als der Top (Lebend)-köder auf ALLE Oberflächenräuber. No. 1 für AJs, Leerfisch, Cudas, Tuna etc. Dann kommt lange lange Zeit nichts und dann evtl mal ne Bandbrasse...
Als Anfutter oder Naturköder an Langleinen sind Sardinen aber nicht schlecht...


----------



## Bocinegro (20. November 2019)

Seriola schrieb:


> Zumindest in Griechenland und soweit ich weiß in Italien ebenfalls, gelten Meeräschen zusammen mit Hornhechten als der Top (Lebend)-köder auf ALLE Oberflächenräuber. No. 1 für AJs, Leerfisch, Cudas, Tuna etc. Dann kommt lange lange Zeit nichts und dann evtl mal ne Bandbrasse...
> Als Anfutter oder Naturköder an Langleinen sind Sardinen aber nicht schlecht...



Wird sicher in einigen Regionen laufen, sonst säße das ja nicht so tief in den Köpfen. Ein gut angebotener Lebend Köder ist auch (fast) immer eine gute Option. Hängt ja dann nicht zuletzt  oft auch an der Beschaffung der Lebend Köder, spontan in den Sonnenaufgang fischen ist dann ja nicht so einfach. Für mich ist die Sardine vom Ufer auf den Kanaren Topp Köder, nur wenn ich größere Köder brauche oder keine guten Sardinen zu bekommen sind, greif ich selber zur Köfirute oder nehme Makrelen.Auf 4 der 7 Inseln  habe ich genau so erfolgreich vom Ufer in Häfen an Molen und vom Felsen geangelt. Im Ort wo ich ansässig bin könnte ich auch jederzeit im Boot Köderfisch hältern oder von den Lokalen Fischern immer lebend Makrelchen bekommen. Ich bevorzuge aber definitiv eine Sardine an meiner Pose, und zum Fisch suchen oder wenn auf pose nix geht. gerne auch die freie Sardine. 



Salt schrieb:


> Noch ein kleines Erlebnis mit Meeräsche aus meinem letzten Urlaub.
> 25cm Äsche an Ballon, keine 10 Minuten bis zum Biss der dann aber auch gleich das Vorfach abbeisst.
> Großer Bluefish höchstwahrscheinlich....



Jaja die Sunset Blues, bin auch immer noch auf der jagt nach meinem Ufer PB. Bei uns ists das Problem an den Haien vorbei zu angeln das kann echt stressig sein. Hat aber auch seinen ganz eigenen Reiz. Was fischt ihr für Vorfach wenn es gezielt auf große Blues geht. Mit Stahl beißen bei mir nur noch Haie, Hardmono wurde mir selbst 1,2mm  mehrfach von großen Blues geknackt noch stärker nimmt die Biss Frequenz deutlich ab und mit cirkel hooks(zwecks Hacken im Mundwinkel) bleiben sie nicht gut hängen?  Vielleicht hat ja einer den entscheidenden Tipp.

Grüße Petry &
tight lines


----------



## Salt (21. November 2019)

Sunset?? Ich fange die großen eher tagsüber.....aber das kann natürlich woanders auch wieder anders sein. Zumindest beim spinnfischen bin ich mehr & mehr der Meinung das der Sonnenstand an bestimmten Stellen sehr viel Einfluß darauf hat wann dort Räuber aktiv sind. Denke das hängt mit dem Schattenwurf an den Kanten bzw Sonne von hinten zusammen.... 

Dein Revier muss ja echt noch ziemlich intakt sein wenn es so viele Haie gibt das sie stören. Zumindest im Süden von Lanzarote kenne ich einige die intensiv livebaiten oder auch mit großen ködern auf Grund angeln. Haikontakte sind dort die ganz große Ausnahme.....

Meine Versuche mit bait endeten praktisch alle mit abbiss oder nicht gehakt. Circle  funktionieren, muss aber sehr weiten Bogen haben und geschränkt sein. Wurde bei mir aber auch abgebissen, hab wahrscheinlich zu lange gewartet.... 
Und wenn ich mir die Kerben im ABS mancher Lures anschaue, bezweifle ich, daß es etwas ausser Stahl/Titan gibt, was die blues nicht knacken.
Eine Lösung mit der ich wirklich zufrieden bin hab ich noch nicht....bin aber auch nicht so der Bait Angler....


----------



## Bocinegro (21. November 2019)

Die "kleineren" unter 60cm laufen auch tagsüber bis in die Dämmerung am besten. Die Angel ich mit Wobbler oder livebait  direkt an der Oberfläche und 95 % der Fische sind sauber gehackt ohne Vorfach Beschädigung. Die Wobbler leiden aber wie du sagst arg, bis hin zu totaler Zerstörung. In der Dunkelheit kommen die großen ziemlich Ufer nah, die beangel ich vom Strand auf große Distanz über größeren Steinen und Felsen, mit Boje oder Abreis Stein je nach dem wie ich die Montagen ausbringen kann. Ablandigen Wind kenne ich da nicht, daher ist der Ballon keine Option. Die Bisse kommen immer sehr brachial anders als die der Haie Rochen und Barracudas.  Meinen Besten hatte ich aber als Beifang beim schleppen der hatte ~ 80cm war aber leider ziemlich schlank. Als ich einen befreundeten Fischer fragte zog er die Schultern hoch grinste und sagte sowas wie das ist wie Lotto spielen ob man ihn raus bekommt. Deshalb wohl wird er nicht gezielt von den Fischern beangelt. 
Ich bleibe auf jeden Fall dran, auch wenn Lotto nicht so meins ist! Haie drillen macht ja auch Spass.

Grüße Petry &
tight lines


----------



## Bocinegro (21. November 2019)




----------



## Bocinegro (21. November 2019)

Jetzt hätte schwer lust nen Flug zu buchen


----------



## Bastardmakrele (21. November 2019)

Schönes Boot, deins?


----------



## Mühlkoppe (21. November 2019)

Salt schrieb:


> Sunset?? Ich fange die großen eher tagsüber...



Hola,
geht mir genau so - allerdings zieht es mich aus Sicherheitsgründen nachts nicht so oft ans Wasser.

"Und wenn ich mir die Kerben im ABS mancher Lures anschaue, bezweifle ich, daß es etwas ausser Stahl/Titan gibt, was die blues nicht knacken."

Köderfisch an der freien Leine mit Stahlvorfach: glatt durchgebissen das scheint mir keine ganz sichere Alternative. Beim angeln mit Wobblern ist die Gefahr nicht ganz so groß wg. dem Beißverhalten der Blues - es sei denn der Köder wird gleich komplett inhaliert was bei 20 cm Minnows nicht so oft vorkommt.
Zum Thema "bester Köfi": immer der, der grade vor Ort ist. Meist sind das Bogas aber auch alle Anderen werden attackiert, was ich aus leidvoller Erfahrung kenne. Wer schon mal versucht hat sich seine Köfis vor Ort zu fangen, wird auch schon halbe Fische gelandet haben...

@Andreas: Danke für dein Video über die ersten "Gehversuche" auf Lanzarote. Ich habe mich köstlich amüsiert weil es mir am Anfang genau so erging wie dir. Wenn ich mir heute dein Video anschaue, ist mir sofort klar, warum du nicht so super erfolgreich warst - bis auf die Tour mit deinem Profi-Guide hast du es einfach an den falschen Stellen versucht. Eine halbe Stunde über Lava kraxeln ist wohl das Mindeste was man investieren muss um erfolgreich zu sein. Und man sollte keine Angst vor nassen Klamotten haben - denn nur da, wo dich das Wasser anspringt lauert der Räuber. Als Neuling am Atlantik empfiehlt es sich allerdings jemanden dabei zu haben, der Wellen lesen kann.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Salt (21. November 2019)

Bocinegro schrieb:


> Die "kleineren" unter 60cm laufen auch tagsüber bis in die Dämmerung am besten. Die Angel ich mit Wobbler oder livebait  direkt an der Oberfläche und 95 % der Fische sind sauber gehackt ohne Vorfach Beschädigung.



Na ich meinen schon die großen der 80cm+ bis Meter-Klasse, kamen bei mir idR zwischen spätem Vormittag & Nachmittag.....nachts bis jetzt für mich nur Cuda & Horni als regelmäßige Besucher.
Hab aber schon öfter gehört, das gute Blues nachts auf Deadbait gehen, auch vom grund weg aber das gibt bestimmt ne menge Rochenbisse.

Ich glaube ein schneller Anhieb ist beim Bait noch die beste Versicherung vor Abbissen aber führt dann auch wieder öfter zu knapp oder nicht gehakten Fischen.
Du scheinst ja tote Sardinen zu benutzen. Wäre nicht ein starker VA-Draht innerhalb der Sardine als "Vorfach" ne gute möglichkeit?
Das mit dem knacken von Stahlvorfächern hab ich dies Jahr im Angelladen auch gehört. Für mich eigentlich wieder ein Grund mehr beim Kunstköder zu bleiben aber mit Bait ist die Chance auf einige andere Arten höher.


----------



## Bastardmakrele (21. November 2019)

Mühlkoppe schrieb:


> @Andreas: Danke für dein Video über die ersten "Gehversuche" auf Lanzarote. Ich habe mich köstlich amüsiert weil es mir am Anfang genau so erging wie dir. Wenn ich mir heute dein Video anschaue, ist mir sofort klar, warum du nicht so super erfolgreich warst - bis auf die Tour mit deinem Profi-Guide hast du es einfach an den falschen Stellen versucht. Eine halbe Stunde über Lava kraxeln ist wohl das Mindeste was man investieren muss um erfolgreich zu sein. Und man sollte keine Angst vor nassen Klamotten haben - denn nur da, wo dich das Wasser anspringt lauert der Räuber. Als Neuling am Atlantik empfiehlt es sich allerdings jemanden dabei zu haben, der Wellen lesen kann.
> 
> Gruß Thorsten



Hey Thorsten,

danke für dein liebes feedback, freut mich wenn es dir gefallen hat.
Die ersten "Gehversuche" auf der Vulkaninsel haben gereicht, das ich mich hochgradig mit dem Shore Game Virus angesteckt habe. Ja du hast recht, jeder Fisch muss hart erarbeitet werden (nicht nur über tausende Würfe) die Einsicht hatte ich auch... Freue mich schon wie ein kleines Auto wenn ich wieder dort hinn kann...was 2020 ganz sicher noch der Fall sein wird.


----------



## Bocinegro (21. November 2019)

Franken Fisch schrieb:


> Schönes Boot, deins?


Jaein, ist ein Gemeinschaftboot von 3 verrückten Anglern


----------



## Bocinegro (21. November 2019)

Franken Fisch schrieb:


> Hey Thorsten,
> 
> danke für dein liebes feedback, freut mich wenn es dir gefallen hat.
> Die ersten "Gehversuche" auf der Vulkaninsel haben gereicht, das ich mich hochgradig mit dem Shore Game Virus angesteckt habe. Ja du hast recht, jeder Fisch muss hart erarbeitet werden (nicht nur über tausende Würfe) die Einsicht hatte ich auch... Freue mich schon wie ein kleines Auto wenn ich wieder dort hinn kann...was 2020 ganz sicher noch der Fall sein wird.



Muss ja auch noch ein weiteres dickes Lob da lassen, hab ja auch mal deine anderen Videos auf youtube angeguckt. Geile Aufnahmen. cool und unterhaltsam geschnitten.


----------



## Bastardmakrele (21. November 2019)

Danke Robert,

muss sagen es macht mir auch verdammt viel Spaß aus unzähligen Filmminuten in Form von Schnipseln, Sequenzen und Mitschnitten auf unterschiedlichen Geräten, am Ende die zusammenzufügen, die in Summe eine Runde Geschichte erzählen oder zumindest einem roten Faden folgen


----------



## Bastardmakrele (21. November 2019)

Aber zurück zu deinem Boot….

Du musst ja sehr viel Zeit auf den Kanaren verbringen, wenn sich sowas Lohnt. Also echt, Daumen hoch und freut mich dass du auch paar Verrückte gefunden hast die da mitziehen. Liegt es in einem Hafen oder traillert Ihr nach Bedarf?


----------



## Bocinegro (21. November 2019)

Mach weiter so! Wo genau willst du den hin im nächsten Jahr?


----------



## Bocinegro (21. November 2019)

Hab 6 Jahre da gewohnt bin aber aktuell (noch mind  2-3 Jahre wieder in Deutschland)  zwecks Väterlicher Pflichten. Pupertät und so... war nicht so einfach mit ihm allein da unten, bessere Bildung/Schule ist aber der entscheidende Grund gewesen wieder zurück zu kommen.
.


----------



## Bocinegro (21. November 2019)

Wichtig wären vielleicht mal die Saisonzeiten!
Für die die einen Urlaub rein zum angeln auf die Kanaren planen sei gesagt das die Wintermonate für die Küstenangelei und vor allem aber das Spinnfischen am besten geeignet sind, November - März,  wer viel chartern will Frühjahr bis in den Sommer (schon allein aus wetter Gründen).
Big Game Saison ist April bis Juli verschiebt sich aber oft alles auch etwas.
Ausnahme Fänge gibts das ganze Jahr


----------



## Bocinegro (21. November 2019)

An dieser Stelle will ich auch noch mal ausdrücklich alle Felsen Angler warnen. Unterschätzt niemals die Gefahr in die ihr euch begebt.,Hört darauf wenn die Lokals vor Stellen warnen. Die Wellen höhen können dort extrem schwanken. Nur mit leichtem Gepäck und gegeben falls auch ne selbst aufblasbare Schwimmweste tragen. Aber vor allem nicht alleine an riskante Spots gehen.  Verlässliche Infos zu Wellen Höhen Richtung und Warnungen bekommt ihr über die  Gezeitenfisch Seite.

Das ist  keine schöne Erfahrung vom Felsen gewaschen zu werden und die Rute ist dann meist auch dahin.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (23. November 2019)

Bocinegro schrieb:


> Finger weg von den Meeräschen!!! Das sind keine guten Köder Fische.



Hallo Bocinegro,

ich denke, es ist in der Welt alles gleich und auch die Kanaren machen da keine Aussnahme. Welcher Koeder wann und ob funktioniert......das weiss nur der Fisch!!!

Ihr vergleicht Aepfel mit Birnen . Die Meeraesche ist ein perfekter Strip-Bait, so geht es:  https://www.bdoutdoors.com/mullet-strip-baits/ und ansonsten weiss ich: ein Top Live bait!- allerdings  nur, wenn richtig am Boot gefuehrt!

Strip hat bei mir um das Ebro-Delta bestens funktioniert, das ist eine perfekte Sache  -Die Strips schleppe ich an meinen Downriggern im Winter. Strips von Bacos oder Bonitos  brachten nicht groessere Erfolge! Sardinen- bestens, aber probier mal Strips Meeraesche!

Gruesse Juergen


----------



## Bocinegro (24. November 2019)

Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> Hallo Bocinegro,
> 
> ich denke, es ist in der Welt alles gleich und auch die Kanaren machen da keine Aussnahme. Welcher Koeder wann und ob funktioniert......das weiss nur der Fisch!!!



Moinmoin Jürgen, 

das ja auch ein Thema für sich mit den Strips, da spielt die Flosse der Meeräsche ja auch ne ganz wichtige Rolle. Die I.Seite ist mal nett, die werde ich mal durch arbeiten, damit habe ich noch nicht so viel rum probiert, steht aber definitiv noch aufm Plan gerade die Downrigger Sache. Das Thema Natur Köder hab ich allgemein bisschen schleifen lassen vom Boot. Die Zeit die ich als allein erziehender Papa aufbringen konnte habe ich mich mehr mit Taktik und Technik rund ums Big Game fischen beschäftigt in letzter Zeit dann die ersten Baitfisch Versuche auf unwillige Blue Marlin die zwar neugierig folgen aber nicht beißen wollen und auch meine ersten Versuche in die Tiefsee gestartet(aber das noch mal ein ganz eigenes Thema)! 

Die Sardine ist auch nur "Ufer nah" eine absolute Empfehlung von mir und gerade für Touristen die beste Option. Auf jeden <Fall bei uns aufm Archipel.


Wie tief und schnell schleppst du die Stripes dann, und in welcher Entfernung zum downrigger?

Grüße Petri &
tight lines


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (25. November 2019)

Hallo,

ich finde es toll, dass ich jetzt jemand kenne, der ein Boot hat und bald wohl wieder fuer immer auf den Canaren ist.
Aber erst mal zu Deinen Fragen, bevor ich anfange zu fragen, ueber Wetter, Wellen und Stuerme, denn das ist ein Problem bei uns geworden am spanischen Festland.

Downriggen:
Man sollte das Gewasser kennen und am besten selbst die Tiefe der avisierten Tour vermessen haben.
Ich  schleppe in  max. 80 % der Wassertiefe (  z. B. bei 20 m max. in 16 m Tiefe ).  

Geschwindigkeit:
Ich schleppe max. 6 kg Blei- die max. Geschwindigkeit ist 5 knt, sonst laeuft das Blei in einem groesseren Winkel. Da ich mit 2 Ruten an einem Downrigger schleppe, funktioniert das dann nicht mehr.
Die untere Rute am Downrigger setze ich innen und  10-15 m vom Boot, die obere aussen und die ca. die doppelte Entfernung  wie die untere.
Wenn wir ueber Winter und Mittelmeer reden, dann habe ich keinen Unterschied festgestellt, ob ich mit 3 oder 5 knt schleppe, was Bisse angeht, egal was ich schleppe.

Na ja, der Fisch hat ja auch Auswahl bei 4 Ruten nur an den Downriggern.

Fruehjahr / Herbst: Ich schleppe auch gern flach 2-5 m Tiefe, aber das ist ein anderes Thema und fuer Dich sicher sehr interessant, wenn Du mit mehreren Ruten schleppst- Stripes auf Mahi z.B., muss nicht immer der Teaser sein ! Dann darf die Geschwindigkeit auch hoeher sein, auch fuer Bacos.

Bei Euch sind voellig andere Bedingungen als bei uns, Tiefe, Fische usw.
Ich denke, Du solltest Dir da was vom Gaming in Florida abschauen.

Beste Gruesse Juergen

anbei Foto- so sah es an unserem heutigen Schneidertag bei uns aus!


----------



## Bocinegro (27. November 2019)

Vielen dank erstmal für Deine Beschreibungen, hat mir in der Theorie tatsächlich weitergeholfen. Hab zwar immer noch nen riesen Respekt davor, aber der Rest ist dann irgendwie Chaos Theorie meine Befürchtung ist das dann eben gleich 2 oder mehr Fische gleichzeitig einsteigen. Hattest du schon Probleme mit solchen Situationen? Lassen sich die Digitalen Downrigger immer noch nur mit lowrance Echoloten steuern? Ach egal.... hätte da noch ein paar zig Fragen aber da machen wir dann lieber nen extra trööd für auf.

sicher auch ein lustiges Thema hier bei uns,  sieht man aber sehr selten. Ich denke das ich damit ziemlich gezielt auf Peto/Wahoo fischen kann. was mir sonst nur mit Tiefen Planer oder Wobblern möglich ist und das nur suboptimal weil sie nicht tief genug kommen, zu anfällig sind für Plastik Müll und außerdem weis ich nie wo meine Köder jetzt tatsächlich sind, Starke Driften machen das ganze dann noch spannender!



Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich finde es toll, dass ich jetzt jemand kenne, der ein Boot hat und bald wohl wieder fuer immer auf den Canaren ist.
> Aber erst mal zu Deinen Fragen, bevor ich anfange zu fragen, ueber Wetter, Wellen und Stuerme, denn das ist ein Problem bei uns geworden am spanischen Festland.



Das hört sich ja fast so an als suchst du ein neues Revier Juergen!? 

Grüße, Petri & 
tight lines


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (28. November 2019)

Bocinegro schrieb:


> Das hört sich ja fast so an als suchst du ein neues Revier Juergen!?



Hallo,

um Deine Frage zu beantworten, ja.
ich brauche so eine Art Kurzurlaub von der spanischen Mittelmeerkueste.  Mitte April bis Oktober ist es hier o.k. Normalerweise auch November, aber dieses Jahr, nur Wellen und Sturm.
Ist kein Game, aber durchaus groessere und schmackhafte Fsche.

Wenn wir mal Ebro- und Mallorca-Ibizza Tunas weglassen, spielt ihr auf den Canaren sicher in einer anderen Liga. Und bei Euch ist es auch im Winter ueber  20 grad-  welch ein plus!
Mein groesster Fisch dieses Jahres war ein Palo, mehr als 20 kg, ich bekam ihn bis ans Boot.
Tuna C&R ist fuer mich tabu.

Also, so ernst solltest Du mich nicht nehmen. Und meine Florida Erfahrung ist verblasst, ich frische sie im Maerz 2020 auf.

Deine Bedingungen sind voellig andere als meine- aber Dein Ansatz ist richtig. Tauchscheiben, Rhino-Bleie usw. - der Muell bleibt haengen und Wasserpflanzen und die Tiefe ist nicht kontrolliert. Das Blei des Riggers  sieht man im Echo!

Deine Bedenken zwei Fische: Eigentlich sollten auch zwei Personen (  wenn nicht,  brauchst Du erstmal einen Autopilot und erst dann einen Downrigger ) auf dem Boot sein. Eine steuert und eine bedient die Schleppruten. Das  wichtigste ist, nie das Boot stoppen.
Wenn Du das SetUp mit zwei Ruten an einem Downrigger so machst, wie ich beschrieben habe, wird es kein Problem machen, selbst, wenn beide ausloesen.

Bis jetzt war es so, wenn ich wieder mal so richtig sauer auf das Meer war, egal nun, ob wegen Wellen und Sturm, Wassertemperaturstuerzen o.a., fuhr ich an den Ebro-Staussee zum Zanderangeln, ist 170 km von mir. Uebernachtung und Boot ist aber auch mindestens 150 € pro Tag. Aber alles, wenn es nicht mehr neu ist, wird langweilig, oder?

Die Canaren sind fuer mich billig zu erreichen, aber die Preise im Internet um ein einfaches, ein-motoriges  6 m Konsolen-Boot zu mieten sind so, als haettte ich gern folgende Ausstattung:

 2 x LEE'S-Outrigger (10 m)
 1x LEE'S  Kampfstuhl (Tuna Deluxe) aus verchromtem Messing und Teakholz mit 4 seitlichen Rutenhaltern.
7x  130-lbs-Angelruten, 4x 80-lbs-Ruten, 2x 50-lbs-Ruten, 2x 30-lbs-Ruten, alle PENN INTERNATIONAL IGFA SPECIAL, ausgestattet mit den entsprechenden PENN ,INTERNACIONAL II Rollen und den besten Ködern des Marktes.
2 Elektrorollen von Krystal Fishing (2.000 m 0,7-mm-Stahldraht).
Sowas  gibt es auf Tennerife-  Krystal - da musst Du einfach mal auf das Knoepfchen gedrueckt haben, das ist keine Tanacom  und auch keine Shimano Plays. kein Scotty und kein Cannon- Downrigger!

Die Spezifikation habe ich hier 

https://www.webtenerife.de/aktivitaten/sportarten/wasser/hochseeangeln/?tab=1&page-index=2 

abgeschrieben- den 0,7 mm Stahldrahtfisch, haben die den gefangen?.......Ich hoffe, Du verstehst Spass.


Beste Gruesse Juergen

Ich war heute genau 10 min auf dem Meer, fuerchterliche Wellen.

Bilder: Normalerweise sammelt das Blei den groessten Dreck!


----------



## Bocinegro (29. November 2019)

Allein sollte eigentlich niemand aufs Meer fahren, weder im Mittelmeer noch sonst wo!! Sieht man bei den lokalen Fischern hier ja ständig, sind aber auch schon einige nicht wiedergekommen! Hab einen riesen Respekt davor auch weil ich schon paar krasse Dinger erlebt habe. Unter anderem mit einem ziemlich großen Kraken der auf den Fang scharf war, mein Bekannter aber mit dem am rum zanken bis der Kraken dann seinen Arm zu packen bekommt. Wir mussten ihn zu zweit mit aller Kraft festhalten. Der arme stand auch für den Rest vom Tag ganz schön neben der Spur. Das Tier dürfte so 3 m lang gewesen sein, im Verhältnis zu Kadavern die ich schon im Meer treibend gefunden habe aber fast noch klein! Größte war mal ein Kopf von knapp 35kg. 

Ich merk schon wir sind auf einer Wellenlänge:



Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> 2 x LEE'S-Outrigger (10 m)
> 1x LEE'S Kampfstuhl (Tuna Deluxe) aus verchromtem Messing und Teakholz mit 4 seitlichen Rutenhaltern.
> 7x 130-lbs-Angelruten, 4x 80-lbs-Ruten, 2x 50-lbs-Ruten, 2x 30-lbs-Ruten, alle PENN INTERNATIONAL IGFA SPECIAL, ausgestattet mit den entsprechenden PENN ,INTERNACIONAL II Rollen und den besten Ködern des Marktes.
> 2 Elektrorollen von Krystal Fishing (2.000 m 0,7-mm-Stahldraht).



womit wollen die Jiggen??? Amateure 

und ja ich verstehe Spaß;-))

Aber mal im ernst ich muss das auch nicht immer haben und hätte auch nie gedacht das mich das so anfixt das ganze Big Game Thema, aber der erste Marlin hat mein Leben definitiv für immer geprägt. Das ist einfach noch mal ein ganz anderes Thema. Hätte ich aber für jeden Schneider Tag nen Tausender berappen müssen sähe das wahrscheinlich auch anders aus, oder wäre nie dazu gekommen.
Hab da selbst auch so meine moralischen Bedenken ab und an, gerade wenn es darum geht damit auch Geld zu verdienen. Aber ich schaffe es mir das immer irgendwie schön zu reden, frei nach dem Motto raus fahren würde ich sowie so, dann kannst auch noch wenn mit nehmen. oder wenn du es nicht machst macht es jemand anderes. Kein einfaches Thema musste ich auch schon dutzende mal mit "Ökos und Wale Glotzern" durchkauen, die meinen einen bekehren zu müssen aber dann in der Hafen bar Salat mit Dosen Thunfisch essen.... 

voll vom Thema abgekommen

Bei der Ausrüstung sollte man tatsächlich keine Kompromisse machen, aber muss dich enttäuschen zum gamen steht bei uns mittlerweile fast überall Shimano drauf. aber die Selbststeueranlage ist von Raymarine

Wollten uns auch schon ne Krystal zu legen, aber im Angel Laden meines Vertrauens wurde mir davon abgeraten, er macht den Schrank auf- locker 10 stk verschiedene Größen da liegen alle zum reparieren. Er verwies dann auf Lindgren oder elec-tra-mate, wäre für mein Vorhaben die bessere Wahl. 
Die Kohlen dazu hat ich aber grad nicht mehr passend, lagen ja auch schon wieder Teaser und paar Hacken für 400€ auf der Theke. 
Habe zwar noch keine gekauft aber meine Wahl ist auf jeden Fall der elec tra mate Anbaumotor für ne 80er international, da wir davon eine auf ner Reserve Rute haben. 
Als E Rollen zum mittleren Grund Angeln nutzen wir 3 stk Ryobi 100...irgendwas, haben schon paar Jahre aufm Buckel aber Bärenstark die Dinger, sind damit sehr zufrieden. Mit einer davon hab ich auch meine Deep Drop Experimente gemacht aber hat mich auch ohne nen Fisch zu fangen die Schnurführung gekostet. Aber für mir eine bessere Vorstellung zu vermitteln, was da für Kräfte walten und wie so eine arme Rolle schuften muss bei 800m schnur und knapp 2 kg Blei geschleppt, hat es gereicht. Daher auch der Entschluss die 80er Int. als Basis zu nehmen da weis ich auf welches Pferd ich setze in Sachen Getriebe und Bremse. Nachteil ist aber damit hat man keine Tiefenangabe da muss mann sich was basteln oder Marker auf die schnur machen.  



Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> Wenn Du das SetUp mit zwei Ruten an einem Downrigger so machst, wie ich beschrieben habe, wird es kein Problem machen, selbst, wenn beide ausloesen.



ich denke auch wenn man bei zwei Ruten am Downrigger bleibt sollte das passen. Hab es paar mal erlebt wenn Bonitos oder Gelb Flossen Schwärme das Setup durchpflügen, da passiert es auch das jede Rute mal gut nickt am ende aber nur 1 o 2 Hängen bleiben und die leeren Ruten aber schon in einander hängen. 
Na logisch immer noch bisschen am gas bleiben, bis alle leeren Ruten aus dem weg sind und die Fische im Drill oder zumindest gut angebremst sind, mache ich mittlerweile immer so da hat man deutlich weniger Aussteiger.

Grüße  Petri &
tight lines


----------



## Bastardmakrele (30. November 2019)

Bocinegro schrieb:


> Mach weiter so! Wo genau willst du den hin im nächsten Jahr?


Teneriffa soll’s werden. Warst du schon da?


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (1. Dezember 2019)

*


Franken Fisch schrieb:



			Also echt, Daumen hoch und freut mich dass du auch paar Verrückte gefunden hast die da mitziehen.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Was ist verrueckt daran, gemeinsam ein Boot zu kaufen?  Das ist das Beste, was man tun kann, wenn man es nur wenig nutzen kann ! **Fuer solche Aktionen, bin ich immer offen und bringe Geld , Erfahrung fuer Bewertung und Wartung eines Bootes mit, sofern mich das Revier und das Land ( Rechtssicherheit ) interessiert !*
*


Bocinegro schrieb:



			Ich merk schon wir sind auf einer Wellenlänge
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Guten Abend,
*
Du weckst wirklich Lust in mir auf was neues- ich bin nicht so der Mietmensch und Chartern mit Guides mag ich ueberhaupt nicht. Wir, meine Ehefrau und ich, muessen selbst fahren!
Wenn Kanaren, dann wuerde ich was kaufen.

Ich war das letzte mal 1997 auf Teneriffa, da gab es tolle Fische- bin da mit einem Stahlkahn rausgefahren.
Aber was ist heute?



Salt schrieb:


> Dein Revier muss ja echt noch ziemlich intakt sein wenn es so viele Haie gibt das sie stören.



Ist das wirklich so?



Bocinegro schrieb:


> für die Küstenangelei und vor allem aber das Spinnfischen am besten geeignet sind, November - März



Das waere bei mir tote Zeit und kalt, was ist mit Stuermen?

Irgendwie wird es nicht besser in dem Mittelmeer. Aber wenn man Abstriche macht und das ganze als Cafefahrt mit Angeln sieht, passt das schon.
Gestern, 4 Bonitos zwischen 43- 55 cm, 2,1 kg - 4,2 kg, heute 8 Jurel - bis 32 cm und morgen wieder Sturm.
Das sind nun weder gute Speisefische, noch gibt es einen Spassfaktor. Aber- fuer Mittelmeerangler scheint alles laenger als 35 cm ein Riesenfisch zu sein.

Mahis siehst Du bei uns 2 Monate, Dentex, grosse Doraden, AJ und Palometa das ist real, aber groessere Fische ab 5 kg fange ich selten.
Ganz ehrlich, mehr als eine Penn Mariner 30 lbs fuer 40 € und eine Multi mit Mono fuer 60 € braucht man fuer all das nicht, wenn man  schleppt Und selbst ein 30 kg Fisch ist daran kein Problem, wenn man das drillen beherscht, das waere dann ein Palometa.
Fuer einen zufaelligen groesseren Tuna gibt es eine Scheere.
Hab dieses Jahr abgeruestet, bin bei Light Stand-Up  15 lbs !

Bleibt nur die Erinnerung an mein Boot in Forida und die wirklichen Fische. Aber da ist die Sache mit dem Visum- max. 6 Monate.  Und Florida ist weit weg von mir.



Bocinegro schrieb:


> Ryobi 100


Kenne ich- tolle Teile.
War vor Jahren teuer, heute unteres Preislevel, oder?



Bocinegro schrieb:


> nutzen wir


*Wann bist Du wieder auf dem Meer und wer ist wir?*



Bocinegro schrieb:


> und die leeren Ruten aber schon in einander hängen.


Da muesst Ihr das setup tranieren. Da es bei uns nur kleine Fische gibt, habe ich Rollen mit Zaehler. Die Game Rollen haben das nicht, also mit Hand messen oder eben Multicolor. Gestaffelt rausgelassen gibt es keine Probleme- bestenfalls bei einen wirklich grossen Fisch.
Und es gibt Outrigger! Wir haben keine- koennte man aber preiswert bei aelteren frueheren Tunafischern abkaufen- aber ich mache mich nicht laecherlich! Die wuerden sofort fragen, ob ich in den Atlantik will, Algarve oder so?

8 Ruten packen wir! Aber das muss Teamwork ( 1 captain, 2 Angler ) sein und keine grossen Fische!

*Gruesse Juergen *

und ich hoffe, das liest niemand vom Thread "Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer? "


----------



## Bocinegro (2. Dezember 2019)

Haie sind sehr zahlreich bei uns, selten eine Ausfahrt ohne Sichtungen. Im frei Wasser gab es sie schon immer häufig und machen den Anglern dort das Leben mitunter ganz schön schwer. Ab 150m Tiefe endet ein zu langer Drill fast immer im Rebite. In den letzen Jahren ärgern sie aber auch die Angler an Molen Häfen und Felsen viel Häufiger und das auch am Tage. 

Wetter im Winter ist eigentlich ganz nett, ich sag mal zwischen 2-5 Wochen die mal bisschen ungemütlicher sind. Stürme kommen vor klar aber nicht zu häufig, mit einer guten Briese muss man aber im "Windter" immer rechnen. Das schöne aber an einer Insel ist da gibts immer auch ne ruhige Windschatten Seite. 

Wellen haben wir natürlich immer(außer im Hochsommer) ganz nette, ist halt mitten im Atlantik, aber auch da bietet die abgewante Seite wiederum Schutz und damit dann auch Möglichkeiten zum angeln für Leute die da empfindlicher sind. Sucht man sich also ein strategisch günstigen Hafen als liege Platz hat man fast immer ne Option.

Grüße Petri &
tight lines


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (4. Dezember 2019)

Guten Abend,
erst einmal vielen Dank fuer die Infos.



Bocinegro schrieb:


> Haie sind sehr zahlreich bei uns, selten eine Ausfahrt ohne Sichtungen.


Auf welcher Insel seid Ihr eigentlich und wenn s kein Geheimnis ist, in welcher Marina?



Bocinegro schrieb:


> an einer Insel ist da gibts immer auch ne ruhige Windschatten Seite.


Genau so ist das. Und ein weiterer Unterschied ist die Wellenperiode. Die ist im offenen Atlantik normal die doppelte bis 3 fache von meiner. Jeder Bootseigner weiss, was ich meine.

https://www.granhotelpeniscola.com/es/webcam-meteorologia

Wenn man sich die Wetterberichte fuer die spanische und franzoesische Mittelmeerkueste anhoert, nur Katastrophen. November: gerade mal 8 Ausfahrten bei uns moeglich- der Klimawandel hat wohl zugeschlagen!

https://www.morgenpost.de/vermischt...r-sorgte-fuer-Chaos-und-meterhohe-Wellen.html



Bocinegro schrieb:


> Wellen... für Leute die da empfindlicher sind


Wir sind nicht empfindlich gegen Wellen, aber das Meer wird bei uns aufgewuehlt, wird truebe und es beisst dann zumindest auf Kunstkoeder, absolut nichts. Bei Welle 0,4 siehst Du kein Boot mehr auf dem Meer bei uns.  Solche Tiefen wie bei Euch gibt es hier nicht und so wird der Grund aufgewuehlt.

Es kribbelt schon; man sieht morgens und abends viele kleine Boote :






Gebrauchte Kabinenboote um die 6m gibt es genug auf den Kanaren, ein Apartment im Winter zu mieten ist billig. Waere noch die Frage Preise Wasser- / Trockenliegeplatz.

Die Spanier selbst zieht es zum Angeln anscheinend auf Lanzerote und Fuerteventura, im Winter vor allem zum Tiefseefischen, ist das so richtig? Habe einige Posts gesehen, tolle Fische!

Wir werden im neuen Jahr erst einmal nach Florida fliegen, vielleicht wird das unser zweites Revier, aber die Canaren sind so nah und eins beschaeftigt mich, wohin mit der Angelausruestung, wenn man nicht da ist, das laesst man nicht auf dem Boot-  kann ja schnell viele Tausende kosten? 
Kann man sichere Abstellboxen mieten, oder sind die Defizit, wie am Festland?

Mir scheint, obwohl ich ein Boot an der spanischen Festlandkueste habe, die Kanaren sind zum Fischen eine  gute Wahl, wenn man unbedingt spanisches Flair haben will.

Da der Thread heisst "Was habt ihr gefangen auf den Kanaren?" bin ich nun gespannt auf Fangposts- anscheinend gab / gibt es im Herbst /Winter keine deutschen Angler vom AB auf den Kanaren ausser Salt.



Salt schrieb:


> Noch ein kleines Erlebnis mit Meeräsche aus meinem letzten Urlaub.



Die Fische beissen:






Joseph wohnt an der Costa Brava und hatte dieselbe Idee wie ich, nur er hat es realisiert!


Beste Gruesse Juergen

Unsere Mitelmeerkueste heute, da beisst kein Fisch:


----------



## Salt (10. Dezember 2019)

Na Juergen, kommt dir bekannt vor oder? 

Sturm und Wellen, Wellen, Wellen.....das war dies Jahr auch auf den Canaren Programm und geht auch jetzt noch weiter. 

Vom Boot mags öfter gehen aber für Uferangler mit Großfisch-Ambitionen ein extrem schwieriges Jahr. 
Bericht kommt die Tage noch....wenn mal Zeit is.


----------



## Bocinegro (11. Dezember 2019)

Salt schrieb:


> für Uferangler mit Großfisch-Ambitionen ein extrem schwieriges Jahr


 
Das ist aber genau die Zeit in der die Chance auf große Fische vom Ufer am besten ist, weil es eben starke Brandung gibt die extrem viel Nahrung aus Steinpackungen und Felsenriffen spült.  
Man muss natürlich die Punkte finden an denen es überhaupt möglich ist zu fischen. Lässt sich so vom Foto schwer sagen, und hört sich vielleicht blöd oder überheblich an aber ich würde da definitiv angeln gehen(auf jeden Fall versuchen). Gerade dann vom Felsen um zu wobbeln und zu jiggen. Viel Interessanter als bei ruhigem Wasser.* 
!!Aber Safety first!!*
Nur reine Oberflächen Köder kann man da vernachlässigen und wenn überhaupt nur zum gezielten anwerfen von raubenden Fischen benutzen.  Wenn aber nix zu machen ist Geschütztere tiefe Stellen wie Buchten Häfen oder Molen. Zum Sonnen auf oder besser Untergang mit Pose und Sardine oder anderer Köfi, gerne auch was größer eine Rute auf 1m, eine ins Mittelwasser. In Häfen oder Einfahrten gerne auch mal 2o3m über Grund probieren aber nicht weniger zwecks Sicherheitsabstand wegen der Rochen und Grundhaie.


Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> Es kribbelt schon; man sieht morgens und abends viele kleine Boote :


 Aber gutes Beispiel um die lokalen Unterschiede zu zeigen, das ist ein Foto von Heute Abend aus meinem Revier






ich schick dir die Tage mal ne PN Juergen in der ich deine Fragen beantworte, gerade nicht so viel Zeit wollte es eigentlich am WE gemacht haben aber da war das AB ja off. Wir sind auf einer der kleinen Inseln im Süden. 
Werde das hier vorerst mal nicht so genau angeben. Wer aber ernsthaftes Interesse hat kann sich per PN bei mir melden. Will da ja auch kein wirkliches Geheimnis daraus machen, aber auch nicht mein Paradies hier an die Pinnwand nageln!  

Grüße Petri &
tight lines


----------



## Salt (11. Dezember 2019)

Moin Bocinegro, 

Das stimmt, vom Foto nicht immer ganz klar da der Maßstab fehlt. 
Dort wo die Welle grade bricht ist die kante auf der man normalerweise zum angeln steht und der weiße Bereich vor der brechenden Welle ist eigentlich trocken....unter diesen Bedingungen geht selbst kein Canario mehr auf dieser Strecke angeln. 
Btw....Topwater geht nach meiner Erfahrung auch in der stärksten Brandung, vorausgesetzt man kann über das weiße Wasser hinaus werfen. Wie du ja völlig richtig sagst sind die Fische sehr aktiv bei solchen Bedingungen und besonders Bluefish geht sehr gut an der Kante zum weißen Wasser an der Oberfläche. 
Aber angeln im Hafen.....dachte immer, da is die Guardia streng, da verboten?


----------



## Bocinegro (11. Dezember 2019)

Moinmoin
Tatsächlich stehen in allen Häfen Verbotsschilder aber in den meisten Fällen wird es nicht zu 100% oder garnicht umgesetzt bzw obliegt es der lokalen Hafenverwaltung wann und wo sie Angler dulden. Mein Tipp einfach immer das Hafen Personal fragen(im Idealfall noch ohne Angel in der Hand) den freundlichst aussehenden Arbeiter fragen.  Sportboot Häfen sind aber fast immer Tabu. Ich hatte erst einmal Ärger mit der Guardia Civil,  da bin ich aber auch mit Auto von einem Arbeiter aufs Gelände gelassen worden um nicht soweit laufen zu müssen hab das dankend angenommen die Cops fanden das nicht so toll, hat sich aber nach anfänglichen Aggressionen dann alles geklärt. Die Canarios sind fast alle mit ner Angel in der Hand groß geworden und haben da sehr sehr viel Verständnis. für uns Angler.


----------



## Bocinegro (11. Dezember 2019)

Angelschein ist natürlich Grundvoraussetzung, und den sollte man auch immer dabei haben. Zu Hause vergessen ist fast so schlimm(vom Ärger her)wie keinen zu haben. Da ist sonst mit beschlagnahme des Tackels zu rechnen.  Ich kaufe immer alle Lizenzen die es gibt, Süß Wasser, Küste, Boot und Harpune(auch wenn ich sie eigentlich gar nicht brauche) hab die auch immer alle zusammen im Mäppchen sieht bei der Kontrolle super aus und spühlt etwas Geld in die ohnehin leeren Kassen. Kosten punkt für 3 Jahre ca 60 € für alle. Dafür bekomme ich nicht mal den Jahres schein für die Mosel .Um den Pescasub./Harpunen Schein zu kaufen benötigt man immer noch eine  Tauch Untersuchung vom Arzt, die max 5 Jahre alt sein darf.  
Genaugenommen darf an Stränden zb auch nicht geangelt werden, 150m Abstand zu Bade Stränden, so steht es in den Richtlinien. Juckt auch genau niemanden so lange man nicht mitten am Tag am vollen Badestrand angelt.


----------



## Bastardmakrele (11. Dezember 2019)

Salt schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 333942
> 
> Na Juergen, kommt dir bekannt vor oder?
> 
> ...



Olaf, das sieht nach ziemlich üblen Wellen aus! Kann mir gut vorstellen wie die aufs Ufer knallt, da ist man nass bis auf die Unterwäsche Und dennoch angelt man weiter


----------



## Salt (11. Dezember 2019)

Das war eine durchschnittliche Wellenhöhe von ca. 3,5m bei 17sec Wellenperiode....da wirst du nicht nass, da stirbst du in der ersten Welle die dich trifft! 
Wie gesagt, das Foto kann das nicht so vermitteln...


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (11. Dezember 2019)

Bocinegro schrieb:


> ich schick dir die Tage mal ne PN Juergen in der ich deine Fragen beantworte,



Hallo Bocinegro
da bin ich mal gespannt wo Du fischt und vor allem Kosten fuers Liegen des Bootes.
Waehrend ich heute morgen im Internet rumgesucht habe, hat meine Ehefrau kurzerhand fuer  Mitte Januar eine Woche  Gran Canaria, nahe https://www.bluemarlin3.com/index.php  gebucht. Mal schauen, was die so erzaehlen.
Ab Airport Valencia kostet eine Woche fuer 2 Personen noch nicht einmal 500 € !
Ist schon alles reizvoll, die Inseln liegen ja kaum 50 km auseinander, Ankerbuchten gibt es genug, nicht wie bei uns. Ideal zum Inselhopping mit Boot - wenn man eins haette.
Gruesse Juergen









						Webcam live playa de Patalavaca | Mogàn | Gran Canaria | Canarias Life
					

Es una playa con un gran atardecer




					canariaslife.com
				




Salt, flieg nach Florida ( ab 300 €), Uebernachtung ist sicher in einem Motel nicht teurer als auf Cabo Verde, aber dafuer gibt es Kanaele, Bruecken und Angelpeers- alles fuer den Uferangler!  Vergiss die Saltiga oder die Stella nicht, Du brauchst die fuer Uferfishing! Das ist Dein Paradies, glaub es mir.


----------



## Salt (11. Dezember 2019)

Danke für den Tip Juergen aber Florida liegt bekanntlich in den USA, für mich Ausschlusskriterium. Ich reise nicht in Länder wo ich erstmal beweisen muss das ich kein Verbrecher bin bevor sie mich rein lassen....dann eher Mexico....


----------



## Bocinegro (11. Dezember 2019)

Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> nahe https://www.bluemarlin3.com/index.php gebucht.


bei den Preisen muss man aber selber rudern oder??? unvorstellbar billig müsst man sich ja glatt mal angucken.




Salt schrieb:


> USA, für mich Ausschlusskriterium


 Da bin ich ganz deiner Meinung Salt


----------



## Salt (12. Dezember 2019)

Bocinegro schrieb:


> bei den Preisen muss man aber selber rudern oder???



Das geht schon. In den USA werden inzwischen alle Geräte vom unerschöpflichen Sinn für Selbstzufriedenheit ihres Führers äääh Präsidenten angetrieben. 
Deshalb entfallen die Spritkosten und die sind auch schon lange Co2 Neutral


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (12. Dezember 2019)

Salt schrieb:


> USA, für mich Ausschlusskriterium. I



Salt, ich mag den US-Praesidenten auch nicht, das ist aber fuer mich kein Grund in Florida nicht zu angeln. 3 Monate kann man ohne Visum bleiben.
Wer nicht dort war, weiss nicht, was er verpasst hat  und das betrifft nicht nur nur das Angeln. Ansonsten deutsche Klimaziele ? Dieselbetrug?



Salt schrieb:


> Das geht schon. In den USA werden inzwischen alle Geräte vom unerschöpflichen Sinn für Selbstzufriedenheit ihres Führers äääh Präsidenten angetrieben.
> Deshalb entfallen die Spritkosten und die sind auch schon lange Co2 Neutral



Was zum Teufel hat der Trump mit dem Unternehmen auf Gran Canaria zu tun ?

https://www.bluemarlin3.com/index.php

Darauf bezog sich  der Kommentar von


Bocinegro schrieb:


> bei den Preisen muss man aber selber rudern oder??? unvorstellbar billig müsst man sich ja glatt mal angucken.



Gruesse Juergen


----------



## Bocinegro (12. Dezember 2019)

Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> https://www.bluemarlin3.com/index.php
> 
> Darauf bezog sich der Kommentar von


 Hab dann doch mal genauer nachgelesen. Die Preise doch eher Standard wenn man den Eimer für sich allein haben will, dann hast auch 1100€ an der Backe(ohne Getränke  )


----------



## Salt (12. Dezember 2019)

Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> Salt, ich mag den US-Praesidenten auch nicht, das ist aber fuer mich kein Grund in Florida nicht zu angeln. 3 Monate kann man ohne Visum bleiben.
> Wer nicht dort war, weiss nicht, was er verpasst hat  und das betrifft nicht nur nur das Angeln. Ansonsten deutsche Klimaziele ? Dieselbetrug?
> Was zum Teufel hat der Trump mit dem Unternehmen auf Gran Canaria zu tun ?
> Darauf bezog sich  der Kommentar von
> Gruesse Juergen



Ups....da hab ich nicht richtig hin geschaut. 
Man sollte halt nicht morgens auf dem Weg zur Arbeit schreiben wenn man abgelenkt wird. 

Perfekt ist sicher kein Land der Welt, besonders wenn es um Politik geht....aber Politik soll hier kein Thema sein. 

Berufsbedingt kenne ich mich etwas mit Einreisebestimmungen und Hintergrundprozessen aus. Und auch wenn ich sicher völlig problemlos in die USA reisen könnte wie milionen andere Europäer auch....es geht mir da ums Prinzip. Ich lasse mich nicht bis auf die Knochen durchleuchten nur weil ich irgendwo angeln will. 
Klar is Florida cool und in Europa wird man diesen Fischreichtum im warmen Wasser nicht finden...gibt aber auch andere Ecken die sehr geil sind, dafür muss ich nicht in die USA. 

Btw....Pelagics vom Ufer aus sind dort auch nicht so einfach zu kriegen und auf Angeln vom Steg steh ich überhaupt nicht. 
Klippen, Brandung und tiefes Wasser vor den Füßen, das ist das was ich liebe....und solange ich das körperlich noch hinbekommen ist das meine Angelei. Wo es das nicht gibt, geh ich nur im Notfall hin.


----------



## Bastardmakrele (17. Dezember 2019)

So nun ist es amtlich, bin Anfang Januar nochmal auf Lanzarote mit meiner Frau. Angeln steht nicht im Vordergrund aber werde natürlich jede ihrer Ausschlafen, Wellnes— oder Shoppingambitionen zum Angeln ausnutzen. Sollte ein Boardi ebenfalls zu dieser Zeit auf Lanza sein könnt ihr mich gerne per PN für ein gemeinsames Angeln anschreiben. 

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Salt (22. Dezember 2019)

Hier hat sich ja inzwischen auch ne kleine Gruppe entwickelt deswegen auch hier noch ein paar Weihnachtsgrüße in die Runde. Habt eine gute Zeit und lasst euch reich beschenken!


----------



## Bastardmakrele (22. Dezember 2019)

Danke Olaf und allen schöne Feiertage! Ich melde mich wieder vom Wasser


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (23. Dezember 2019)

Salt schrieb:


> Hier hat sich ja inzwischen auch ne kleine Gruppe entwickelt



Eine kleine Gruppe mit grossen Fischen ist sicher besser als eine grosse Gruppe mit kleinen Fischen. In diesem Sinne 
allen Kanarenfischern ein frohes und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest.

Schaut dieses Video.  Es ist live!    Ich melde mich im Januar von Gran Canaria.


----------



## Bocinegro (25. Dezember 2019)

Besser zu spät als nie.
In diesem Sinne auch von mir schöne Weihnachtstage an alle.

Grüße Petri &
tight lines


----------



## Bastardmakrele (31. Dezember 2019)

Erster Fisch der neuen Lanzatour, letzter Fisch 2019


----------



## Bocinegro (1. Januar 2020)

Der pez lagarto ist ein irgendwie bizarrer Geselle, wie ein relikt aus der Uhrzeit.
Der macht in 40 cm an ner feinen Spinn Rute sogar mehr Spaß als ein 50 er Zander im Strom. Mein Sohn hatte mal einen mit ü50cm erwischt(größte den ich bis jetzt gesehen hab).
Die sind zum Verzehr nicht wirklich geeignet ganz komische Konsistenz das Fleisch, einige behaupten das Gegenteil   aber: Alles eine Frage des Geschmacks sagt der Affe und beißt in die Seife.

Aber nicht mit dem Petermännchen verwechseln (soll wohl vorkommen). Den gibt es bei uns auch relativ häufig, auch Ufer nah


könnte sonst schmerzhaft werden.

Viel erfolg und gute Angel Bedingungen wünsch ich dir Andreas.

An dieser Stelle auch noch *Ein frohes gesundes und erfolgreiches 2020*

Grüße Petri &
tight lines


----------



## Bastardmakrele (1. Januar 2020)

Hey Robert das Stimmt, hab eben auch einen um die 40Zantis gedrillt und dachte zuerst es sein ein kleiner Bocinegro, aber siehe da....Eidechse. Petermännchen ging auch an einen 40g Jig, musste ich leider unsanft vom Haken lösen da das kleine Biest maximal zapplich war und die Gefahr mich für ein Release zu stechen zu groß war. Das Petermännchen hat deutlich kürze Maulspalten und ein oberständiges Maul aber ansonsten farblich und Körperform sehr ähnlich.  

Werde morgen mal eine der besseren Angelstellen auf der Insel anfahren, das fischen hier vor meiner Haustüre bringt nur diesen Kleinkram.


----------



## Bastardmakrele (1. Januar 2020)

....dieses kleine bildhübsche Tierchen ist mir gerade zwischen den Beinen durchgespült worden, hatte tierisches Glück. Hat euch schon mal eine portugiesische Galeere gestriffen?


----------



## Bocinegro (1. Januar 2020)

Ohhhh ja, das kann sehr schmerzhaft bis hin zum allergischen schock sein! Hab vorhin noch dran gedacht im Bezug auf  die Petermännchen Warnung. Einzige Sofort maßnahmen sind Säure auf betroffene Stellen Essig Zitrone, Pipi egal Hauptsache sauer und trotzdem Haut verträglich. Dann mit einer Scharfen Kante die über die Haut schaben mit Vorsicht mit dem Messer oder relativ neue Checkkarte quasi 90 Grad zur Haut.


----------



## Bocinegro (1. Januar 2020)

Gibt Jahre da sind sie sehr häufig in anderen nicht so. Behandle sicherheitshalber mit säure wie oben beschrieben. Zitrone bekommst an jeder Bar. Die Reizung kann auch spät einsetzen. Beim dem beschriebenen Schaben ziehst du die nesseln aus der Haut die bleiben stecken, hoffe du hast Glück gehabt.


----------



## Bastardmakrele (1. Januar 2020)

Bocinegro schrieb:


> ziehst du die nesseln aus der Haut die bleiben stecken, hoffe du hast Glück gehabt.



Nein, hat mich nicht berührt, hatte Glück aber Danke für die Tips, hol mir morgen paar Zitronen....


----------



## Bocinegro (1. Januar 2020)

Na Gott sei Dank, ihre Fangarme können ziemlich lang werden (Irgendwo mal bis 10m gelesen). Wenn man denen als Schwimmer begegnet kann es echt gefährlich werden.
Als Spinn Angler auch Vorsicht mit dem was man so als vermeintlich eingesammelte schnur am Wobbler hängen hat. So bin ich das erste mal damit in Kontakt gekommen.

Damit wir die Liste komplett haben :





Dieser unscheinbare Geselle ist auch mit Vorsicht zu genießen, Nicht sicher glaube Feuersee Ringelwurm oder so. Aber auch sehr sehr schmerzhaft normaler weise aber erst ab ca 2m tiefe an den Felsen anzutreffen, im Brandungsbereich eher nicht.




Die Kugelfische auch besser nicht anfassen auch wenn mir da nix bekannt ist bezüglich Warnungen, besser Finger weg. Ihr Fleisch ist definitiv giftig. Davon gibt es zwei kleine Arten kommen auch sehr Ufer nah und häufig vor. Eine andere Art ist mir noch bekannt die ist wesentlich größer ist, aufgepumpt etwas kleiner als ein Fuss Ball. Kommt aber nur im Frei Wasser vor, als Laune der Natur, eigentlich nicht unter den Einheimischen Arten.

Die Rochen natürlich auch vorsichtig releasen, ihre Stachel sind zwar nicht giftig aber der Bakterien Cocktail der da dran hängt ist unter Umständen viel schlimmer als Gift. Auch wenn Schwanz(bei einigen Arten) kurz erscheint können die damit sehr gut umgehen!

Das man nicht auf Seeigel treten soll ist ja bekannt, erwähne ich nur der Vollständigkeit wegen, sind aber nicht giftig(eitern nur schwer wieder raus) 

Okay an giftigem Wasser Getier und die vor denen man sich in acht nehmen sollte war es das (für die Kanaren)!

Grüße Petri &
tight lines


----------



## Salt (1. Januar 2020)

Und dann sollte man natürlich auch die Fische nicht vergessen, von denen man sich lieber nicht beißen lassen will. Drücker & Papageifische beißen schon mal Fingerkuppen ab und nen Blue oder Cuda will auch niemand an der Hand hängen haben. Deshalb immer überlegen, wie man diese Fische handeln will wenn es schnell gehen soll.

Meine erste war auch auf Lanza... 




Gibt inzwischen auch Beinlinge aus Lycra oder man bedient sich bei Surfern oder Speerfischern....sieht man zwar noch schräger aus als eh schon aber schützt 100% vor Qualle & Feuerwurm und hält auch die Sonne ab.


----------



## Bastardmakrele (2. Januar 2020)

Bocinegro schrieb:


> Okay an giftigem Wasser Getier und die vor denen man sich in acht nehmen sollte war es das (für die Kanaren)!


Herzlichen Dank für die Enzyklopädie des Schmerzens aber auch der Gegengifte. Der Feuerwurm war mir neu, den hätte ich bestimmt zum Angeln aufgehoben wenn ich ihn gesehen hätte


----------



## Bastardmakrele (2. Januar 2020)

Salt schrieb:


> .sieht man zwar noch schräger aus als eh schon aber schützt 100% vor Qualle & Feuerwurm und hält auch die Sonne ab.


Hallo Olaf, guter Tip, also eine Strumpfhose für Angler...trägst du sowas?


----------



## Mühlkoppe (2. Januar 2020)

Franken Fisch schrieb:


> Erster Fisch der neuen Lanzatour, letzter Fisch 2019


Moin und frohes Neues an die Kanarenliebhaber!

Schönes Foto vom Lagarto - ab jetzt kann es ja nur noch bergauf gehen 
Der Lagarto ist bei uns so etwas wie der unbeliebteste Fisch überhaupt. Selbst Möven machen sich nichts aus diesem Zeitgenossen obwohl ich schon gehört habe, dass der manchmal in der Fischsuppe landet. Allein der Gedanke, dass dieser Fisch in meiner Suppe schwimmt würde mir allerdings den Appetit verderben...
Bei der portugiesische Galeere muss man als Angler aufpassen: falls man die Schnur oder den Köder durch die Tentakeln zieht, bleiben meist genug Nesselzellen hängen um einen den Tag zu verderben. Zum Glück kann man die Biester ganz gut erkennen da sie immer an der Oberfläche treiben.
Viel Glück und Erfolg auf den Inseln allen Kanarenanglern. Ich muss noch bis März warten...

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Salt (2. Januar 2020)

Franken Fisch schrieb:


> Hallo Olaf, guter Tip, also eine Strumpfhose für Angler...trägst du sowas?


Ja....ab und an trage ich die wirklich   
Aber meist nur wegen der Sonne an den ersten Tage.... 
Und wenn ich selbst ins Wasser gehe. Dann immer auch langärmlieges Rushguard. Gibt ja auch andere Quallen die unangenehm werden können. Hatte schon mal ne Pelagia noctiluca am Rücken.....das war wie ein Wespenstich!


----------



## Bastardmakrele (2. Januar 2020)

Heute zum ersten Mal an einen der erfolgsversprechenden Spots gefahren, 3h geangelt, außer einem Drillaussteiger von nem Hornhecht nichts gehakt. Das event war jedoch das meinem Jig ein halbes Dutzend super Bulliger Fische (ca. 8kg)  gefolgt sind. Für mich sahen die aus wie Pferdemakrelen, allerdings wurde mir  an anderer Stelle erklärt hier gebe es keine. Ich glaube nicht an AJ da die Stirn deutlich höher war, 1000pro keine Goldmakrelen. Vielleicht weis einer von euch Profis was das gewesen sein kann?


----------



## Bocinegro (3. Januar 2020)

Ohh je, das ist kein leichtes Rätsel!
Gibt nicht viel was auf die Beschreibung passen könnte, im Trupp jagt, Ufer nah in der benannten Größe:
Jurel/Canario kein Plan wie der auf deutsch heist, ist quasi der letzte der mir bei Ausschlussverfahren übrig bleibt. Wenn du Medregal und Dorado von vorn herein ausschließt! Der ist aber sehr leicht zu erkennen da Haut sehr hell silbrig schimmert und das gelb eigentlich immer deutlich zu erkennen ist, aber Unterschiedlich stark je nach dem in welchem Winkel die Sonne gerade auf denn Fisch scheint. Maul ist schon "relativ" klein und wirkt etwas spitz aber der Kopf ist sehr hoch/bullig, gerade bei den Großen! Imposanter Fisch.
Bocinegro als auch diverse Pargo Sorten könnten auch passen aber nah am Ufer unwahrscheinlich. Da stehen die größeren eigentlich ab 25m eher 30m -200mTiefe.


----------



## Bertone (3. Januar 2020)

Franken Fisch schrieb:


> Für mich sahen die aus wie Pferdemakrelen, allerdings wurde mir  an anderer Stelle erklärt hier gebe es keine.



Die Aussage würde ich mal mit Vorsicht geniessen. Die ziehen im Sommerhalbjahr bis rein ins westliche Mittelmeer, da ist es nur natürlich, dass wenigstens der eine oder andere Trupp auch mal weiter westlich nach dem Rechten sieht. Sie mögen nicht endemisch sein in der Ecke, aber saisonal durchaus, zumal fishbase.org die Kanaren als Habitat ausweist.

Jurel/Canario kenne ich nur als Striped Jack (wieder was gelernt), auf deutsch heißen die lt. fishbase.org Zahnmakrele (noch nie gehört).


----------



## Salt (3. Januar 2020)

Ich würde mal sehr stark auf Blue tippen...läuft gerne nach, ist öfter in Trupps unterwegs und ist mit Größe und Statur noch am wahrscheinlichsten zu der Jahreszeit.
Wie waren die denn unterwegs, super hektisch oder eher ruhig von der Schwimmweise? 
Kannst ja mal nen Screenshot von maps schicken, auch per PN falls du den Spot nicht veröffentlichten willst, dann kann ich vielleicht was zur Wahrscheinlichkeit bestimmter Arten sagen.....


----------



## Salt (3. Januar 2020)

Bertone schrieb:


> Die Aussage würde ich mal mit Vorsicht geniessen. Die ziehen im Sommerhalbjahr bis rein ins westliche Mittelmeer, da ist es nur natürlich, dass wenigstens der eine oder andere Trupp auch mal weiter westlich nach dem Rechten sieht. Sie mögen nicht endemisch sein in der Ecke, aber saisonal durchaus, zumal fishbase.org die Kanaren als Habitat ausweist.



Jetzt wird es interessant, Pferdemakrele im Mittelmeer, gibt's da gesicherte Quellen von mehr als einem Zufallsfang?
Bluerunner (Caranx crysos) gibt's reichlich im Mittelmeer und um die Kapverden. Dort gibt's dann auch Horseeye Jacks (Caranx latus)....die würde ich dank Klimawandel auf den Kanaren erwarten aber hab noch nix davon gehört obwohl ich ganz gut vernetzt bin.
Und dann gibt's noch Caranx hippos, Jack Crevall (Pferdemakrele)....theoretisch laut Fish base ua. Kapverden, Kanaren, Mittelmeer.....praktisch sind mir aber keine Fänge bekannt.
Jurel, White Trevally, Gulley Jack (Pseudocaranx dentex) ist sowohl um die Kanaren wie im westlichen Mittelmeer weit verbreitet....könnte es auch gewesen sein da recht hochrückig, sind aber meist nicht die aktiven Nachläufer.


----------



## Bertone (3. Januar 2020)

Zu den Fängen, von Anglern, kann ich Dir aus eigener Erfahrung nichts sagen, ich bin in der Ecke nicht unterwegs. Kap Verden ist was anderes, dort sind sie definitiv. Neben fishbase listet auch das Buch 'Meeresfische Westeuropa Mittelmeer' von Patrick Louisy (Meeresbiologe/Zoologe meines Wissens, verbandelt mit diversen franz. Meeresforschungsinstituten), S. 63, C. hippos als endemisch im südlichen Mittelmeer auf - die Bestandsdichte dort wäre eine andere Frage, weiß ich nichts dazu. Die Studie, Link unten, wiederum behauptet diese Sichtungen/Fänge lägen einer Verwechslung von C. hippos mit C. latus zugrunde. Andererseits scheint es mir unwahrscheinlich, dass gerade Fachleute die beiden Arten verwechseln können sollen.


			https://www.st.nmfs.noaa.gov/spo/FishBull/1052/smith.pdf


----------



## Bastardmakrele (3. Januar 2020)

Männer, besten Dank für eure Rückmeldung, hab schon fast befürchtet dass das Rätsel nicht gelüftet werden kann. Ich hatte gemerkt das mir schon eine Zeit lang große Hornhechte meinem Chisel Lure folgten aber nicht zupacken. Ich wollte aber ein bisschen Aktion und hab den chisel gegen einen 80g Jig getauscht und ausgeworfen. Ich hab ihn Turbo schnell an der Oberfläche eingekurbelt und bereits 30m vor dem Ufer gemerkt das hinter dem Köder Aktion ist. Das waren richtige platscher, dachte mir erst das sind die Hornhechte aber 3-4m vor dem Ufer hab ich die Ubote erkannt. Waren sehr agil und hektisch, einer ist direkt vor dem Jig der unter der Rutenspitze hing stehen geblieben und hat in sich angeschaut. Dann habe ich die Spitze gesenkt und den Jig nach unten flattern lassen, worauf ein anderer auf den Jig zugeschossen, danebengeschnappt und dann schnell wegschwamm. Ich habe nur erkennen können das sie sehr dunkel gefärbt waren und eine klassische Travelly Form hatten. Danach natürlich keine Attacken oder Nachfolger mehr. 
Heute morgen noch mal schön eine Eidechse gejiggt, mit denen kenne ich mich zumindest aus


----------



## Salt (3. Januar 2020)

Hmm.....das machts natürlich nicht einfacher. 
Mit sehr dunkle kann man Jurel wieder ausschließen und die holst idr auch nicht von der Oberfläche. 
Farbe und Verhalten sprechen eher für AJ, besonders das sie dann doch nicht beißen wollen. Sind ja meist Almaco Jacks auf den Kanaren, die wirken schon etwas höher gebaut als Seriola dumerili. 
Eigentlich ist die Saison für die schon durch aber sie sind ganzjährig da, besonders an den tiefen spots.


----------



## Salt (3. Januar 2020)

@Bretone ja, mit diesen ganzen wissenschaftlichen Abhandlungen ist das für uns Angler immer so eine Sache....das es die Fische dort gibt, ist sicher richtig aber wie hoch die Wahrscheinlichkeit auf eine Begegnung ist, sagt das nichts aus. 
Hab dann immer die Bilder eines Tarpon von den Kanaren oder einen riesen Cobia von Malta im Kopf.....theoretisch ist immer solch ein Fisch in Reichweite aber das ist wie der Hauptgewinn im Lotto.....seeeehr unwahrscheinlich. 
Bei Jacks mit gelber Flosse, die man evtl mit Caranx hippos verwechseln kann und die wesentlich häufiger im südlichen Mittelmeer oder den Kanaren vorkommt fällt mir da noch Campogramma glaycos, der/die Vadigo ein...


----------



## Bastardmakrele (3. Januar 2020)

Salt schrieb:


> Hmm.....das machts natürlich nicht einfacher.
> Mit sehr dunkle kann man Jurel wieder ausschließen und die holst idr auch nicht von der Oberfläche.
> Farbe und Verhalten sprechen eher für AJ, besonders das sie dann doch nicht beißen wollen. Sind ja meist Almaco Jacks auf den Kanaren, die wirken schon etwas höher gebaut als Seriola dumerili.
> Eigentlich ist die Saison für die schon durch aber sie sind ganzjährig da, besonders an den tiefen spots.


Hallo Olaf, danke für das miträtseln, glaube dass die AJ Theorie am wahrscheinlichsten ist, zumal an dem Spot das Wasser in Spuckweite auf 20—25m fällt. Das ich die Stirn des Fisches höher gesehen habe lag vielleicht auch am Winkel....aber Männer ich will euch keine Rätsel präsentieren sonder Fische daher geht’s jetzt wieder ans Wasser.....


----------



## Trickyfisher (3. Januar 2020)

Es gibt wohl nur eine Lösung des Rätsels....
Fang einen!


----------



## Bastardmakrele (3. Januar 2020)

Trickyfisher schrieb:


> Es gibt wohl nur eine Lösung des Rätsels....
> Fang einen!


Das will ich ja!!!!! Klappt nur nicht. Gleiche Situation andere Seite der Insel. Konnte klar erkennen das es ein AJ war, Köder bis vor die Füße gefolgt danach auf nimmer Wiedersehen angezischt


----------



## Mühlkoppe (3. Januar 2020)

Franken Fisch schrieb:


> Konnte klar erkennen das es ein AJ war


Hi,
das ist immer schwierig - spätestens wenn du die Fische erkennen kannst, haben sie dich längst im Visier. Alles was dann noch kommt ist spielen (von Seiten der Fische ).Ich wünsche dir trotzdem das es mit dem Fang klappt!
Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Bocinegro (3. Januar 2020)

Denke auch das es am ehesten Jacks waren. das passt am besten auf das von dir beschriebene Szenario. 
Die großen Blues/Pejerey machen nach meiner Erfahrung keine Gefangenen und eiern nicht lang rum. Bei den Jungfischen mit 1-3 kg sieht das anders aus. 
Mit den Jurel hatte ich ähnliche Erlebnisse, mehrfach Angriffe direkt vor den Füssen auf flach laufende Wobbler, der Köder wurde aber immer verfehlt.  
Die halten sich aber auch gerne direkt am Fuss der Kante auf (beim Tauchen beobachtet), haben daher auch nicht viel zeit zum reagieren und ein ungünstigen Ausgangs Punkt für eine Attacke. 
So zu mindest meine Erklärung für dieses Phänomen auf eine ganze Gamba lassen die sich dann aber eher ein.

Wenn ich so geärgert werde lege ich immer "Naturköder" Pausen ein.:
Habe ja eigentlich fast immer halbes Pack Sardinen und paar Gamba dabei(nur beim angeln). So mini Kühltaschen für ein Sixpack bekommst an fast jedem Strand Kiosk und dazu einen Kühl Akku, paar Eiswürfel,  dann bist für solche Fälle besser gerüstet. Einzel Haken zur Not nur schnell in Karabiner einhängen und Sardine drauf. Dann 3 mal auswerfen, direkt und zügig an der Oberfläche einkurbeln. Beim vierten Wurf (alle auf die selbe Stelle!!!)  nur  1 oder 2 meter einholen dann stehen lassen und Bügel öffnen. 2-3 Schlückchen Bier, ein Foto machen und kurz lebhaft wieder höher zupfen- absinken lassen und wieder von vorn.  An Spots wo es so tief ist braucht es keine Distanz Würfe, wenn du die nur 15m auswirfst reicht das schon. Das versucht man dann 2 oder 3 mal, dann machst mit Kunstködern weiter, wenn keiner will aber Fische da sind, war das bei mir schon sehr oft der Schlüssel zu Erfolg. Die einzige Schwierigkeit ist es den Bügel blitzschnell zu öffnen(weil Bisse oft beim einkurbeln). da der Fisch durch den einzel Haken am Kopf schon ein paar sek Zeit braucht den Köder sicher zu nehmen.

Bin ein paar mal an Stellen angekommen an den schon mehrere Angler länger intensiv Kunst Köder angeln mit Kontakten aber ohne Erfolg, 
(Da stell ich mich dann ja nicht auch noch mit dem Wobbler dabei!) Lange rede kurzer Sinn, meine erste Sardine brachte den ersten Fisch. 
Ist kein Allheilmittel aber funktioniert so sehr oft an verspuckten Spots und sicher auch mit anderen Köderfischen als nur Sardinen. 
Auf jeden fall mega spannend so zu angeln auch weil viel mehr Arten angesprochen werden,so gibt es immer wieder Überraschungen.

Wobbler auch gern mal ganz langsam einkurbeln gerade im halb dunkeln mache ich das so ca bei jedem 7 Wurf.
Lagarto ist im übrigen sehr guter/selektiver Köder für Hammerhaie die scheinen die zu lieben.



Grüße Petri &
tight lines


----------



## Bastardmakrele (3. Januar 2020)

Bocinegro schrieb:


> Denke auch das es am ehesten Jacks waren. das passt am besten auf das von dir beschriebene Szenario.
> Die großen Blues/Pejerey machen nach meiner Erfahrung keine Gefangenen und eiern nicht lang rum. Bei den Jungfischen mit 1-3 kg sieht das anders aus.
> Mit den Jurel hatte ich ähnliche Erlebnisse, mehrfach Angriffe direkt vor den Füssen auf flach laufende Wobbler, der Köder wurde aber immer verfehlt.
> Die halten sich aber auch gerne direkt am Fuss der Kante auf (beim Tauchen beobachtet), haben daher auch nicht viel zeit zum reagieren und ein ungünstigen Ausgangs Punkt für eine Attacke.
> ...


Robert du bist Großartig, am Ende schaffst du es mit deiner Engelsgeduld und Schilderungen doch noch mich zum Baiten zu bekehren....


----------



## Bastardmakrele (3. Januar 2020)

Gerade Sonnenuntergang, Wasser steigt, beste Bedingungen zum Pizza Essen gehen....


----------



## Bocinegro (3. Januar 2020)

Franken Fisch schrieb:


> mich zum Baiten zu bekehren



bin ja schon still


----------



## Salt (3. Januar 2020)

Wenn man dann noch erwähnt, daß die letzten Bonitos von denen ich gehört habe auch alle auf bait gingen, ist der nächste Supermarkt nicht mehr weit


----------



## Bastardmakrele (3. Januar 2020)

Männer ich kaufe morgen Sardinen


----------



## hans albers (4. Januar 2020)

moin,

wie halten die am einzelhaken....

mit baitlelastic ??


----------



## Bocinegro (4. Januar 2020)

hans albers schrieb:


> wie halten die am einzelhaken....


  Habe ich hier vor paar seiten mal ausführlicher erklärt, hier aber noch kurz und bündig mit Skizze


links: Die Gummi Perlen sollten sich fast berühren, und die Augenhöhle möglichst füllen für maximalen halt. So angel ich sie an der Spinn Rute.

rechts: Den Stinger fische ich aber nur an einer Schwimmer Montage und nur im Dunkeln.  Der Stinger sollte verschiebbar sein auf dem Vorfach, sonst fehlt Platz um den einzel Haken zu setzen, den führe ich ja durch das maul ein und an den Kiemen wieder raus, dann nahe der wirbel Säule durch den Rücken. Beste Option für Distanz Würfe, geht aber auch ohne Stinger. In dem Fall empfiehlt sich aber doch ein Gummi Bändchen, das den Haken Schenkel an den Fisch drückt damit die H. Spitze frei ist.

Man kann auch wie links Augen beködert an die Pose hängen, gibt aber sehr viele Fehlbisse.


Grüße Petri &
tight lines


----------



## Bastardmakrele (4. Januar 2020)

Feldtest folgt morgen wenn die Bedienungen passen, ich bin jetzt vorbereitet


----------



## Bastardmakrele (4. Januar 2020)

Zwei unterschiedliche Größen und noch paar extra für den Kartoffelsack . Wenn schon, dann richtig...paar alte Brötchen hab ich auch organisiert


----------



## Salt (4. Januar 2020)

Wenn Blues in der Nähe sind, lockt man die mit Futter innerhalb von ein paar Augenblicken an. Warte also nicht zu lange mit den ersten Würfen.


----------



## Andre´ (4. Januar 2020)

Oh das ist ja Klasse, kaum schaut man ein halbes Jahr nicht mehr ins Forum schon gibt es nen aktiven Kanaren thread.
Und Hi Olaf, schön dass ich dich nicht nur in der Louds Gruppe sehe , grins.
Jurel = Gelbflossen Stachel Makrele , seltener und überaus wohlschmeckende Fisch, btw. Hatte ich erst 2x auf Lanzarote und kämpft deutlich besser als ein Bonito

Freut mich dass es mittlerweile mehrere Angefixte wie mich gibt, die total geil auf shore fishing sind . Mache das seit 25 Jahren, auf den gesammten Kanarischen Inseln,
( leider immer nur im Urlaub ). Die letzten Jahre bin ich aber nicht mehr von Lanzarote weg gekommen, da es einfach die beste Kombination, zwischen Familien Urlaub und meinen Bedürfnissen darstellt. Ich haue immer 4.30 morgens ab und komme um 9.00 Uhr zum Frühstück wieder.  Wir wohnen immer in Puerto del Carmen. Zu den Hotspots , wie z.B Mala sind  es ca 45 Minuten am frühen morgen.
Riesen Pluspunkt, bei schlechtem Wetter kann man IMMER von der Aussenmole in PDC aus angeln, auch wenn man da mittlerweile die Spots mit 3-5 anglern teilen muss. Die Spananier sind aber meistens sehr nett und auch hilfsbereit wenn man mal gaffen muss.

Beste Zeit an der Ostküste ist Ende Juni bis Mitte Juli, da bin ich noch nie ohne guten Fisch heimgeflogen. Allerdings 0 Chance auf Mahi....
Dafür fast Fanggarantie auf Bonito. Ich persönlich fische sehr gerne Jigs in Gewichten von 40 bis 60 gr. Damit kann ich alle Wassertiefen absuchen, was ich sehr effektiv finde.  Dabei hab ich natürlich auch alle anderen Köder,  10 Kilo Klamotten und  15 Kilo Angelgepäck, xd.
Freu mich auf Euere Berichte , ich bin leider erst wieder Ende Juni vor Ort .

Gruss Opi


----------



## Andre´ (4. Januar 2020)

Hier ein paar Bilder:
1. Trompetenfische 
2. Best day ever zusammen mit einem Einheimischen Freund
3. Krake auf Jig 
4. Schöne Gelbflossenstachel Makrele 
5. Degenfisch 
6. Der Fang im Restaurant zubereitet


----------



## hans albers (5. Januar 2020)

> Habe ich hier vor paar seiten mal ausführlicher erklärt, hier aber noch kurz und bündig mit Skizze



danke...


----------



## Bastardmakrele (5. Januar 2020)

Andre´ schrieb:


> Oh das ist ja Klasse, kaum schaut man ein halbes Jahr nicht mehr ins Forum schon gibt es nen aktiven Kanaren thread.
> Und Hi Olaf, schön dass ich dich nicht nur in der Louds Gruppe sehe , grins.
> Jurel = Gelbflossen Stachel Makrele , seltener und überaus wohlschmeckende Fisch, btw. Hatte ich erst 2x auf Lanzarote und kämpft deutlich besser als ein Bonito
> 
> ...


Na dann herzlich willkommen zurück im Threat!


----------



## Bastardmakrele (5. Januar 2020)

So Angeltag ist rum, Sardinen fanden leider keinerlei Beachtung. Hatte aber auch Max ungünstige Bedingungen mit Gegenwind weshalb ich die Sardine an der Pose (Ballons vergessen) nicht weiter als 15m rausbringen konnte. Egal, dafür fanden die Jigs heute Beachtung. Ein Aussteiger im Drill, ein Sierra sicher gelandet




dieser Bursche war über 4kg.


----------



## Krallblei (6. Januar 2020)

Glückwunsch!!!


----------



## Salt (6. Januar 2020)

Jawoll.....den Jubleschrei hat man bestimmt bis nach fuerte gehört!


----------



## Salt (6. Januar 2020)

Andre´ schrieb:


> Oh das ist ja Klasse, kaum schaut man ein halbes Jahr nicht mehr ins Forum schon gibt es nen aktiven Kanaren thread.
> Und Hi Olaf, schön dass ich dich nicht nur in der Louds Gruppe sehe , grins.
> Jurel = Gelbflossen Stachel Makrele , seltener und überaus wohlschmeckende Fisch, btw. Hatte ich erst 2x auf Lanzarote und kämpft deutlich besser als ein Bonito
> 
> ...


Hey André, 

Welcome back in the thread!
Und vielen Dank für interessanten Einblick in die Ostküste.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (6. Januar 2020)

Glückwunsch zu den 4kg


----------



## Bastardmakrele (6. Januar 2020)

Morgen geht es wieder für paar Stunden ans Wasser. Hatte kurz mit einer Ausfahrt geliebäugelt aber der Reiz von den Felsen zu fischen ist irgendwie doch größer...


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (6. Januar 2020)

Viel Gllueck fuer Morgen und Glueckwusch zum 4 kg-Fisch!


----------



## Andre´ (7. Januar 2020)

Schöne Sierra , sauber


----------



## Bastardmakrele (7. Januar 2020)

Andre´ schrieb:


> Oh das ist ja Klasse, kaum schaut man ein halbes Jahr nicht mehr ins Forum schon gibt es nen aktiven Kanaren thread.
> Und Hi Olaf, schön dass ich dich nicht nur in der Louds Gruppe sehe , grins.
> Jurel = Gelbflossen Stachel Makrele , seltener und überaus wohlschmeckende Fisch, btw. Hatte ich erst 2x auf Lanzarote und kämpft deutlich besser als ein Bonito
> 
> ...


Hallo André,

wie gelangst du hinter die Hafenwand von Puerto del Carmen? Gibt es da einen versteckten überstieg oder krackselst du dasgesamte Geröll entlang von wo die Wand endet?

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Andre´ (10. Januar 2020)

Sorry gerade erst gelesen, hoffentlich nicht zu spät...


Am linken Ende beginnen die Steinbrocken, da kann man hoch und direkt am gemauerten Sims entlang nach hinten durchlaufen. Es gibt dann weit hinten einen kleinen Vorsprung der auch unter Wasser weitergehen zu scheint. Dort hast du die meissten Bisse. Aber auch alle anderen Stellen da funktionieren wenn ein Schwarm vorbei zieht. Man hat auch ab und an Hänger am Grund, damit kommst du gut klar wenn du nicht direkt mit Druck anreisst , sondern ganz leicht mit dem Handgelenk schüttelst. Damit bekomm ich fast alles frei.
Achtung die nassen Steine sind sau glatt....


----------



## Salt (10. Januar 2020)

Ziemlich ruhig die letzten Tage.....bist du noch im Einsatz Andreas?


----------



## Bastardmakrele (10. Januar 2020)

Andre´ schrieb:


> Sorry gerade erst gelesen, hoffentlich nicht zu spät...
> 
> 
> Am linken Ende beginnen die Steinbrocken, da kann man hoch und direkt am gemauerten Sims entlang nach hinten durchlaufen. Es gibt dann weit hinten einen kleinen Vorsprung der auch unter Wasser weitergehen zu scheint. Dort hast du die meissten Bisse. Aber auch alle anderen Stellen da funktionieren wenn ein Schwarm vorbei zieht. Man hat auch ab und an Hänger am Grund, damit kommst du gut klar wenn du nicht direkt mit Druck anreisst , sondern ganz leicht mit dem Handgelenk schüttelst. Damit bekomm ich fast alles frei.
> Achtung die nassen Steine sind sau glatt....


Danke André,

Nein kommt nicht zu spät. Hab in der Nachbarbucht in Puerto Calero hinter der Hafenmauer gefischt weil da ein SPA war was das Weibchen probieren wollte....allerdings 0,00 auf Topwater und Jigging. Bin heute mit nem Uboot besagte Steinpackung hinter der Hafenmauer abgefahren, da liegen Schiffswracks und das Wasser kocht nur so vor Fischen, waren auch große Rochen und Barrakuda da aber an der Angel nix zu machen....


----------



## Bastardmakrele (10. Januar 2020)

Salt schrieb:


> Ziemlich ruhig die letzten Tage.....bist du noch im Einsatz Andreas?


Hey Olaf, das hat auch einen Grund, anglerisch hat sich nicht mehr viel getan und ich hatte auch ziemlich Pech, das Wetter ist inzwischen auch gekippt...morgen geht es zum letzten mal ans Wasser, hoffe ich kann vernünftig fischen ....Wetterprognose ist aber schlecht

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Salt (11. Januar 2020)

Moin Andreas, 

Die Jahr ist die Insel wirklich nicht in geberlaune.....auch für die nächste Woche ist ja fast konstant 2m+ Swell angesagt. 
Aber gräm dich nicht, besser bei schlechtem Wetter auf den Kanaren als bei dem aktuellen Wetter hier in D. 

Ich drück die Daumen das doch noch was kommt heute


----------



## Bocinegro (11. Januar 2020)

Moimoin,
Von mir auch viel Glück für deinen letzten Angeltag. So ein Urlaub ist leider oft viel zu kurz wenn dann noch Zeit für die Süße herhalten muss,
reicht es dann gerade um gute spots auszumachen und raus zu finden wie oder was gerade läuft. 
Hoffe hattest ne gute Zeit, auch ohne die erhofften Fische.

Grüße Petri &
tight lines


----------



## Bastardmakrele (11. Januar 2020)

Bocinegro schrieb:


> Moimoin,
> Von mir auch viel Glück für deinen letzten Angeltag. So ein Urlaub ist leider oft viel zu kurz wenn dann noch Zeit für die Süße herhalten muss,
> reicht es dann gerade um gute spots auszumachen und raus zu finden wie oder was gerade läuft.
> Hoffe hattest ne gute Zeit, auch ohne die erhofften Fische.
> ...


Danke Männer, einen Schuss hab ich noch im Lauf, um 15.00 ist Peak Hochwasser, da stehe ich wieder auf den Felsen.
Tschaka


----------



## Krallblei (11. Januar 2020)

Pass auf dich auf!
Und natürlich viel Erfolg!!!!!


----------



## Bastardmakrele (11. Januar 2020)

Alles gut gegangen, danke Benni


----------



## Bastardmakrele (11. Januar 2020)

Bluefisch hat sich im Drill bei nem Luftsprung abgeschüttelt, Pelamide groß, konnte ich nicht Landen, hab sie schon am Land gehabt dann ist Schnur gerissen....Pech! Bin dennoch happy....mach mir jetzt nen schönen Abend mit der Süßen bei Sekt im Pool....grüße Andreas


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (11. Januar 2020)

Andreas, behalte das schoene Stueckchen Insel in guter Erinnerung und die schoenen Erlebnisse am Wasser. Ich bin gerade im Sueden von Gran Canaria, Wasser 21 und Luft 21 grad.. Guten Flug nach Deutschland und es gibt tolle Billigflieger hierher, fuer das naechste Mal.   Gruesse Juergen


----------



## Bastardmakrele (11. Januar 2020)

Hey Jürgen, liebe Grüße nach Gran Canaria. Hoffe die Angel ist mit euch mitgereist und du Kommst in den folgenden Tagen auch auf deine Kosten! Danke soweit und lasst von euren Eindrücken hören.


----------



## Salt (12. Januar 2020)

Na immerhin war noch etwas action auch wenn sie nicht an Land wollten. 
Und......nach der Reise ist vor der Reise oder was? 

Nen ruhigen Rückflug gewünscht!


----------



## Andre´ (12. Januar 2020)

Schade Andreas, aber solange Fischkontakt da ist, passt ja alles. Ich hab auch schon 10 Tage lang keinen einzigen Fisch gesehen und war jeden Tag mindestens 8 Stunden werfen...
In Puerto Calero kannst du auch hinter die Hafenmauer klettern. Auf der linken Seite ist die zwar mit einem Drahtzaun gesperrt, aber der hat ein Loch so dass man durchkraxeln kann. Brauchst aber ein langes Gaff, man kommt nur schlecht die Steine runter. Ist aber auch ein schönes Plätzchen da.
Hab ein Freestyle Flipnet Handle extra strong, das passt in jeden Koffer und ist 4 Meter lang. Kann ich jedem nur empfehlen.
Bei mir wird es erst wieder im Juni was , leider


Und tight lines Jürgen, mit Gran Canaria hab ich noch ne Rechnung offen. Hatte damals nur riesige Muränen landen können, auf lure ging leider gar nix


----------



## Bastardmakrele (12. Januar 2020)

Salt schrieb:


> Na immerhin war noch etwas action auch wenn sie nicht an Land wollten.
> Und......nach der Reise ist vor der Reise oder was?
> 
> Nen ruhigen Rückflug gewünscht!


Danke Olaf,
Flug war entspannt. Klar zieht es mich direkt wieder auf die Insel, aber jetzt wird die Tage erstmal in Ruhe gereinigt, entsalzen, geölt und geschmiert. Inventur betrieben, Filmmaterial gesichtet und natürlich der bitteren Realität eines geordneten und routinierten Arbeitslebens wieder ins Auge gesehen


----------



## Bastardmakrele (12. Januar 2020)

Andre´ schrieb:


> Freestyle Flipnet Handle


Wow das kannte ich nicht, meine 2 Meter finde ich nicht auskömmlich, danke für den Hinweis


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (14. Januar 2020)

Fuer mich als Bootsangler ist Gran Canaria ein Paradies. Ist jetzt nicht Game Time, aber das was schmeckt beisst. In ein paar Stunden haben wir mehr gefangen, als in einem Monat im Mittelmeer! Gruesse an alle Euch, Kanarenfans und die, die es wie ich werden wollen.        Juergen


----------



## Salt (15. Januar 2020)

Ahh....sehr gut, da is ja das Abendessen gesichert


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (18. Januar 2020)

*Vorgestern: *
Ankunft Flughafen Valencia 1 Uhr nachts 5 grad- ist mir fast das Herz still gestanden.

War gestern in der Marina bei uns, niemand hat in meiner Abwesendheit was gefangen, noch nicht einmal "Kleinfische"  und ab morgen sind fast an der gesamten spanischen Kueste wieder 1,5 bis 3m Wellen.

Sollte noch gesagt sein: leider wollte auf GC keiner mehr rausfahren, obwohl Welle nur 1 m war. Hab gute Plaetze zum Uferangeln gesehen. Glaub es selbst nicht, aber ich hab mir vorgenommen das zu versuchen. Ich kann einfach kein Selbstfahr-Angelboot zum mieten finden.

Im Moment macht die Angelei am Mittelmeer keinen Sinn und es ist furchtbares Wetter- also:  am 1.2. gehts wieder eine Woche nach GC.

Hier noch ein paar schoene Bilder, auch fuer Eure Ehefrauen- man muss nicht nur Angeln!

*Regards Juergen*


----------



## Salt (18. Januar 2020)

Wenn du wirklich mal vom Ufer aus gehst bitte nie alleine und immer mit äußerster Vorsicht Juergen.
Die Verletzungsgefahr ist sehr hoch & jedes Jahr holt sich der Atlantik seinen Anteil, nich nur unter Touristen und nicht nur bei offensichtlich schwerer See!


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (19. Januar 2020)

*Olaf,* 

danke fuer den Tip.

Ich hab mich schon mit den Einheimischen verabredet- ich geh es langsam an, von einer Plattform zum Angeln. Die Einheimischen sind sehr nett und hilfsbereit und fangen Schmackhaftes, so sagen sie, fuer den Grill. Moechte ich auch fangen, hoffentlich sind die nicht oelig wegen der Faehre. Gamefische gibt es ja bei mir zu Hause genug -LOL-aber erst wieder ab Ende April. Und die muss man dann releasen oder sie schmecken nicht.

*Regards Juergen*


----------



## Salt (19. Januar 2020)

Ja.....das sieht Safe aus  
Denke nicht das du die Fähre rausschmeckst....Durch die Gezeiten is ja immer ordentlich wasseraustausch


----------



## Bastardmakrele (20. Januar 2020)

Manchmal bitter die Videoaufnahmen des Urlaubs durzuschauen...
Hier die Situation des letzten Angeltages als ich beim liften des Bonitos einen Schnurbruch erlitt. Alles passierte im Bruchteil einer Sekunden...verzweifelt versuche ich noch nach dem Schnurende vor mir zu greifen, während die Welle unten den Bonito bereits wieder in die Tiefe reißt......AHHHHHH!!!! Muss wieder hin und Fisch fangen


----------



## *luckyluke* (24. Januar 2020)

Absolut toll,das die Page endlich mal ordentlich zugetextet wird.
Ich wollte auch mal wieder nach GC fliegen und hab alles soweit geplant.
Jetzt kam der absolute Hammer.
Meine Frau,die sich ich im Sommer von mir getrennt hat,hat allen Ernstes mein komplettes Equipment mitgenommen.
Das einzige was sie mir nicht nehmen konnte,sind meine Hotspots...die hab ich im Kopf.
Jetzt heisst es,Geld verdienen,neu kaufen,weiter machen.
Die fängisten Köder gibts eh nur auf der jeweiligen Insel und auf GC ist es halt Haramis...beim Shorefishing geht nix an dem Mann vorbei.
Ich,persönlich war nie mit ihm unterwegs,aber ich hab ihn oft gesehen...also war ich mit meinen Vermutungen nicht weit weg,wo der Fisch steht.
Da sich die meisten unserer "Mitleser" im Süden aufhalten und mal schnell nen Fisch fangen wollen,gehts bei denen eh aufs Boot und ärgern sich das es nix auf den Tisch gibt.
Auf den Kanaren zählt das Prinzip,"der Fisch gehört dem Kapitän",das müssten mittlerweile auch die Youtuber aus Deutschland wissen.
Vom Hafen aus,fängt man mit Pose und Pellet am besten.
Lubina,Sargos,Abade und viele Gelbstriemen.
Wenn ihr auf eine Aussenmole oder an der Steilküste seid,zieht ne Weste an oder nehmt eine 2.Person mit. Es ist rutschig und glitschig.
Zu dem Thema Nachläufer....

Ich hab oft Glück gehabt,wenn ich Oktopus mit den aufgetauten Sardinen+Salz zusammen über Nacht im Kühlschrank hatte.
Die Sardinen,schmeiss ich langsam ins Wasser und den Oktupus +Einzelhaken häng ich an den Lure....ist zwar mega viel Spannung auf der Rute,beim schnellen einkurbeln,aber er hält.
Kein Canario kommt auf die Idee die "teuren"Sardinen vom Ufer aus zu verwenden und lachten mich aus,wo ich da an kam .
Die dachten ich hab im meiner Tropicaltasche 2 6erTräger Bier.
Falsch gedacht...Ihr Suppenfisch kam auch an ihre Pose,aber die Barrakudas waren teilweise schneller,sodass sie nur die Köpfe kochen konnten.
Die Blicke unbezahlbar.

Ich erwünsche mir,das meine Ex die Sachen nicht für'n Äppel und a Ei verkloppt hat und würd mich freuen,ein paar nette Freundschaften hier übers Anglerboard zu schliessen.

MfG LuckyLuke


----------



## Tomasz (24. Januar 2020)

Hallo Jürgen, vielen Dank für Deinen Bericht und die schönen Fotos. Du bist ja auch viel im Mittelmeer unterwegs. Ich hätte daher an Dich eine Frage. Beim schnorcheln in Kroatien habe ich im Spätsommer eine Schwarm Fische (ca. 20 Stück und etwa 25 bis 30 cm lang) gesehen die ich nicht zuordnen konnte. Markant war, dass der Schwanz ähnlich wie bei den Fischen auf Deinem Foto, sehr stark eingekerbt war und spitz zulief. Zudem waren die Fische relativ hochrückig und stark silbrig glänzend. Andere Farben oder besondere Merkmale sind mir nicht aufgefallen. Der Schwarm war allerdings auch sehr schnell unterwegs. Fotos habe ich leider keine. Kannst Du aus dieser Beschreibung sagen, welche Fische das gewesen sein könnten?



Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 336171


----------



## Bastardmakrele (24. Januar 2020)

*luckyluke* schrieb:


> Meine Frau,die sich ich im Sommer von mir getrennt hat,hat allen Ernstes mein komplettes Equipment mitgenommen.
> Das einzige was sie mir nicht nehmen konnte,sind meine Hotspots...die hab ich im Kopf.


Bombeneinstellung Lucky. Wie heißt es doch so schön, Glück in der Liebe, Pech im Spiel. Hoffe dass das auch im umgekehrten Sinne gilt. Zumindest kannst du dich nun ohne schlechtes Gewissen wieder aufrüsten. Alles gute!


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (25. Januar 2020)

Tomasz schrieb:


> Du bist ja auch viel im Mittelmeer unterwegs.



*Hallo Tomasz,* ehrlich, ich hab selbst immer Probleme Fische richtig zuzuordnen. Schau Dir mal das an:

Vielleicht erkennst Du hier die Fische wieder: https://www.easydive24.de/fischfuehrer_mittelmeer.html
*
Gruesse Juergen*


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (25. Januar 2020)

*luckyluke* schrieb:


> om Hafen aus,fängt man mit Pose und Pellet am besten.
> Lubina,Sargos,Abade und viele Gelbstriemen.



*Hallo Luckylike,,*

sag mir mal, was ist ein "randpolnischer Teichbesitzer" ?  Was ich im Hafen gesehen habe, war mit grosser Pose, Paternoster mit Stuecken von der Sorte Langostinos ( Foto ) bestueckt. Die haben  beste Speisefische 20-40 cm gefangen.

Kann mir vorstellen, wenn man nicht immer am Meer lebt, ist es ein Spagat, ein schmackhafter Fisch, oder ein Blue oder Baracuda.

Lass mal was hoeren, wenn Du fliegst und ich wuensch Dir eine Frau die Angeln liebt!

*Gruesse Juergen




*


----------



## Bastardmakrele (28. Januar 2020)

der Trailer.....schon mal zum Anfüttern


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (28. Januar 2020)

*Frankenfisch,*

vor drei Tagen wurde von meinem Mitangler auf GC das Teil gefangen,  GC, Sueden, 5 sml- da ist ein Rief und das ist nicht zu uebersehen: Moewen, Moewen, Moewen.....Man braeuchte nur ein Boot. Ich hasse es auf Charterbooten mit Kapitaenen zu fahren, da kann man nicht angeln wie man will.. Mir wird immer klarer, mein Boot am Mittelmeer steht am falschem Ort. Mein Mittelmeer ist gerade truebe und alles ist verwuestet an unserer spanischen Festlandkueste. "Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?" im AB : Die freuen sich alle ueber handlange Sargos- Was ist das fuer eine Welt?

*Gruesse Juergen *


----------



## Bastardmakrele (28. Januar 2020)

Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> Mir wird immer klarer, mein Boot am Mittelmeer steht am falschem Ort.


Hallo Jürgen, solange du willens bist umzuparken ist die Erkenntnis natürlich positiv.
Bomben Pelamide auf jeden Fall


----------



## Salt (28. Januar 2020)

Biiiiiig fingers  
Aber schon ein ordentlicher


----------



## Seriola (28. Januar 2020)

Die Sargo haben aber fast Endgröße....


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (28. Januar 2020)

Franken Fisch schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen, solange du willens bist umzuparken ist die Erkenntnis natürlich positiv.



*Frankenfisch, *

ein Boot ist kein Auto und kein Flugzeug, meins wiegt 3,2 tonnen und damit es auf die Kanaren kommt, muss ich mehr als 15.000 € bezahlen.  Dafuer koennte ich auch eine 6m Konsole gebraucht kaufen, so etwas, wie das Teil, von denen die Sargos gefangen wurden, auf die sich Seriola bezieht. Mit sowas koennte man auf GC ausser im Winter ( Dezember bis Mitte Februar)  sogar gamen!  Ich arbeite an einem Boot auf GC, aber wohin- Liegeplaetze sind mau! Vielleicht gibt es Jemanden der Interesse an einer Eignergemeinschaft hat.

*Gruesse Juergen*


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (28. Januar 2020)

Seriola schrieb:


> Die Sargo haben aber fast Endgröße....



Wir fuettern Sargos bei uns in der Marina mit Mais und Brot- die werden schon viel, viel groesser als  die Du sicher meinst!  Aber hier, Thema nicht Mittelmeer, sondern wir sprachen ueber die Kanaren und das schlechtere Angeln im Mittelmeer! *Wir hier im Thread wollen was Groesseres fangen, richtige Kampffische!
Oder was feines zum Essen, aber nicht in Handlaenge. . Naja, vielleicht nur ich und die anderen nicht?

Seriola,* angeln im Hafen oder vom Ufer auf den Kanaren, ist bestimmt erfolgreicher als im Mittelmeer! Und normalerweise sind die Fische groesser !

*Gruese Juergen *


----------



## Seriola (29. Januar 2020)

Wenn es die Herausforderung ist einen großen Fisch zu fangen, dann kann sich diese Größe auf die Art, die lokalen Gegebenheiten, die Jahreszeit oder auch andere Faktoren beziehen. Ob nun GC oder das MM den Größten haben, ist eigentlich egal. Dabei sei angemerkt das auch der Schwierigkeitsgrad eines Reviers oder eines Fisches durchaus einen Reiz ausüben kann. Bei mir ist das jedenfalls so.


----------



## pulpot (29. Januar 2020)

Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> Mir wird immer klarer, mein Boot am Mittelmeer steht am falschem Ort. Mein Mittelmeer ist gerade truebe und alles ist verwuestet an unserer spanischen Festlandkueste. "Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer?" im AB : Die freuen sich alle ueber handlange Sargos- Was ist das fuer eine Welt?


??? So eine Zahnbrasse von knapp 10kg ist doch recht ordentlich und die Sargos sehen größer aus als das hier: https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/was-habt-ihr-gefangen-auf-den-kanaren.327352/post-5000073


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (29. Januar 2020)

pulpot schrieb:


> So eine Zahnbrasse von knapp 10kg ist doch recht ordentlich und die Sargos sehen größer aus als das hier: https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/was-habt-ihr-gefangen-auf-den-kanaren.327352/post-5000073



*Hallo Pulpot,*

lass uns bitte hier ueber die Kanaren disskutieren. Sie sind ein Gaming Revier.  Wenn Ihr Euch mit Dario und anderen uber das fuer und wider Mittelmeer Kanaren austauschen wollt, macht ein eigenes Thread auf, bitte, bitte!   Ich glaube nicht, dass jemand hier Wettkampf spielen will.

Ich bin nicht der Typ so wie Dario, der Storys und Fische posten muss. Wenn ich alle meine Fische poste, ist das Mittelmeerbord viele Seiten weiter.
Also nochmals bitte, bitte, wenn ihr im Mittelmeer angelt schreibt im Mittelmeer Thread!

Ich freue mich ueber jeden Tip zum Kanarenangeln!

*Gruesse Juergen  

P..S. *


Seriola schrieb:


> Ob nun GC oder das MM den Größten haben, ist eigentlich egal.


Dir vielleicht, aber anderen wohl nicht!


----------



## Seriola (29. Januar 2020)

Ich kann weder deinen spitzen Zwischenton noch deine Äußerungen nachvollziehen. Wie auch immer, nur zur Klarstellung und zur Erinnerung: Sowohl das MM, als auch den Vergleich zu GC hast du hier ins Spiel gebracht. Ebenso die Sargo aus dem anderen Thread - ich habe lediglich einen Kommentar darauf gegeben. Darf ich doch?! Auch die handlangen Fischchen aus #161stammen von dir. 
Sorry, aber es hört sich schon etwas seltsam an wenn gerade du dann die User aufforderst Dinge zu unterlassen die sie gar nicht begangen haben. 

"_Wenn ich alle meine Fische poste, ist das Mittelmeerbord viele Seiten weiter_." Eigentlich hatte ich den Eindruck dass du wirklich jeden Fisch postest... Da dies anscheinend doch nicht so ist: ich (und Andere sicherlich auch), würde mich freuen wenn du all deine Fische posten würdest. Hier oder im anderen Thread. Deswegen sind wir ja schließlich alle hier, um zu lesen und zu staunen!

Ich wünsche dir wirklich von ganzem Herzen dass es dabei bleibt und du weiterhin immer so große Fische wie bisher fängst.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (29. Januar 2020)

Seriola schrieb:


> Ich kann weder deinen spitzen Zwischenton noch deine Äußerungen nachvollziehen.


o.k. Einverstanden- war nicht korrekt von mir!

Damit das ganze aber ins richtige Licht kommt:



pulpot schrieb:


> ??? So eine Zahnbrasse von knapp 10kg ist doch recht ordentlich und die Sargos sehen größer aus als das hier: https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/was-habt-ihr-gefangen-auf-den-kanaren.327352/post-5000073



Diese Sargos und der Dentex wurden Ende November / Anfang Dezember gefangen- wir haben fast Anfang Februar. Und mein Mittelmeer ist im Moment verwuestet und nicht fischbar- schrieb ich aber schon!

Gruesse Juergen


----------



## Andre´ (3. Februar 2020)

So haben gerade gebucht, 14 Tage Ende Juni Beste Zeit meiner Meinung nach für die Ostküste Lanzarotes .
Mal wieder Puerto Del Carmen und das geilste Hotel der Insel ( Hip Hotel La Geria ) hatte auch noch super Konditionen , yessssss. Da ist dann auch die Frau friedlich wenn ich mit zum fischen abseile 
Nun werd ich mal wieder Aliexpress quälen und meine Jigvorräte auffüllen. Ich bau da leider immer massiv an ...
Werde auch jeden Fall berichten wie es gelaufen ist...


----------



## Bastardmakrele (4. Februar 2020)

Hallo André, 

ist ein echt schönes Hotel, hab mir gerade die Bilder angesehen. Wenn Du magst poste doch mal die Jigs die du dir auf Ali bestellst.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (5. Februar 2020)

Andre, tolles Hotel und Vorfreude auf den Urlaub ist die schoenste Freude. Mein zweiter Aufenthalt in diesem Jahr auf Gran Canaria geht am Samstag zu Ende.. Ich denke, wer einmal auf den Inseln die Rute geschwungen hat, kommt wieder, oder ? Mein naechster Flug ist schon in Planung und ich bin noch hier.  Bilder folgen.

Gruesse Juergen


----------



## Andre´ (6. Februar 2020)

viel Erfolg noch Juergen, drück Dir die Daumen dass noch ein paar ordentliche Fänge gelandet werden. 
Und ich suche demnächst auch noch ein paar Ali links raus von Ködern die gut gefangen haben.


----------



## Bastardmakrele (13. Februar 2020)

hier eine Video mit dem neudeutschen Titel  "Bonito clean and cook" zum Zeitvertreib


----------



## senner (13. Februar 2020)

Fischkochverbot  mit dem Ausblick würde ich auch den Gaskocher nehmen


----------



## Bastardmakrele (13. Februar 2020)

senner schrieb:


> Fischkochverbot  mit dem Ausblick würde ich auch den Gaskocher nehmen


Wo ein Wille da ein Weg


----------



## Krallblei (13. Februar 2020)

Mahlzeit


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (16. Februar 2020)

Franken Fisch schrieb:


> "Bonito clean and cook"


*Fischkochverbot*

Was es so alles gibt!
Wir hatten mal von einem Deutschen ein Apartment in Frankreich gemietet, da hing ein Schild: " Bitte kein Pferdefleisch zubereiten im Apartment !"
Tolles Video-  ist ein schoenes Hobby das Filmen und dann Schneiden. Du hast dafuer eine Ader, wie auch Dario.

Wann gehts wieder auf die Canaren ? Und vielleicht gibts ausser André noch jemand, der  bald dahin fliegt.

Koeder und Alikaeufe sind eine Diskussion wert! Und Hot- Spots sicher auch!

*Gruesse Juergen*


----------



## Mühlkoppe (17. Februar 2020)

Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> Und vielleicht gibts ausser André noch jemand, der bald dahin fliegt.


Ja, ich zum Beispiel - in 4 Wochen ist es wieder so weit. 

"Koeder und Alikaeufe sind eine Diskussion wert!"
Hm ja schon irgendwie... Aber eher nach dem Motto "bei mir war folgender Köder der Bringer" als "du musst dir unbedingt folgende Köder zulegen..." Was letztes Jahr auf GC der Wunderwobbler war, muss dieses Jahr auf Lanzarote nicht unbedingt fangen. Und für die Leute, die glauben es kommt nicht auf den Köder an - wenn Fische da sind beißen sie auf alles, ist die Diskussion sowieso uninteressant.
Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Bastardmakrele (17. Februar 2020)

Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> ist ein schoenes Hobby das Filmen und dann Schneiden. Du hast dafuer eine Ader


Danke für die Blumen.



Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> Wann gehts wieder auf die Canaren ?



Vermutlich erst im Oktober wieder...leider


----------



## Bastardmakrele (23. Februar 2020)

Die zweite Woche unseres Kanarenurlaubs hatte a_ weng a gschmecklä_ wie man bei uns in Franken sagt. Ich hatte es tatsächlich fertigbracht bei einer spontanen Sonnenuntergangs- Barrakudasession am Hafendamm, meinen Rucksack beim Beladen des Autos neben diesem liegen zu lassen und einfach loszufahren. Logo war der Rucksack danach weg und für mich fing eine nervtötende Odysee bei Polizei, Befragungen und Internetrecherchen etc. an, da in diesem nicht nur ein paar Angelköder sondern meine Daiwa Saltiga und fast mein gesammtes Camera Equipment einschließlich fas aller Filmaufnahmen enthalten waren....aber seht selbst wie sich die Geschichte erreignet hat und wie sie ausgeht....


----------



## Krallblei (23. Februar 2020)

Alter Schwede. Du Glückspilz.


----------



## Andre´ (23. Februar 2020)

So hier mal ein paar links:

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/33008472302.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dm3Bcl3

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/33001043916.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dm3Bcl3

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/32971763430.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dFkUGcZ

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/33018347886.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dFkUGcZ

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/32574217665.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dZTQ6I1

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/32771416590.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dxE5cUL

Auf die habe ich alle gefangen und kann Sie nur empfehlen. Teilweise muss man die Haken tauschen, aber man sieht schon bei welchen.
Auch gilt immer,die Köder gibt es bei diversen shops, zu überaus unterschiedlichen Preisen, bitte immer vergleichen.
Der Wobbler ohne Tauchschaufel ist mein Liebling, fliegt sehr gut, auch bei Wind und hat laute Rasseln. Gerade bei Dämmerung und im Dunkeln hat sich das bewährt.
Meine Lieblingsfarben sind Silber, Pink und Gelb. Und alle Kombinationen daraus, besonders Pink geht eigentlich immer


----------



## Barranito (27. Februar 2020)

Hola, ich ( Thomas ) schreibe euch aus Lanzarote. Irgendwie bin ich durch Zufall auf eure Seite gestoßen und bei dem Video von Franken Fisch hängengeblieben. Ich glaube der richtige Name ist Andreas. Also der Film vom November 2019 ist super. Ich habe zum Schluss richtig mit gefiebert, dass Du endlich Deinen Fisch bekommst und tatsächlich zur späten Stunde noch ein Barracuda bekommst. Glückwunsch zum Fisch und zum Film. Leider hattest Du wirklich Pech im November. Ich habe in mein Logbuch geschaut und festgestellt, dass ich nicht einen Barracuda oder Bonito hatte. Die waren irgendwo anders. Es ging diesen Winter erst am 11 Dezember los und hat bis zum Calima im Februar angehalten. Allerdings bezieht sich dies auf mein Fanggebiet im Süden von Lanzarote bis nach Lobos und Fuerteventura. Die großen Schwärme, von denen die Einheimischen  dann von Bonito-Ernte sprechen, sind im Juni und Juli. Leider darf man nur 3 Fische pro Person an Bord nehmen. Heute morgen war ich nach dem Calima zum ersten mal wieder draußen und außer einem Stachelrochen und einigen Basstölpeln war nichts los. Das wir uns richtig verstehen, wenn ich nichts meine, sind die Grundfische ausgenommen. Die gibt es hier immer zu jeder Jahres und Tageszeit. Wo sollen die auch hin? Vielen Dank für Deine Filme, so habe ich was zu schauen, wenn es nichts zu fischen gibt.

Grüße Thomas


----------



## hans albers (27. Februar 2020)

> Wo sollen die auch hin?



die kommen dann in die legger fischsuppe..


----------



## Mühlkoppe (28. Februar 2020)

Hola Thomas,

ich hatte kürzlich die Diskussion mit einem Freund über die Auswirkungen des Calima auf die Angelei. Kannst du dazu irgendetwas sagen? Jetzt nicht dass es schwierig ist bei starkem Wind und Staubbelastung am Wasser zu stehen, sondern eher mittel- bis langfristige Auswirkungen (Zugverhalten der Schwärme, Plankton etc)...
Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Bastardmakrele (28. Februar 2020)

Barranito schrieb:


> Also der Film vom November 2019 ist super. Ich habe zum Schluss richtig mit gefiebert, dass Du endlich Deinen Fisch bekommst und tatsächlich zur späten Stunde noch ein Barracuda bekommst. Glückwunsch zum Fisch und zum Film.



Hallo Thomas,

willkommen im Forum und herzlichen danke für deine positive Rückmeldung. Es freut mich ungemein wenn ich deinen fischlosen Tag mit meinem fischlosen Lanzarotevideo versüßen konnte. Ich war im Oktober mit Start der Mahi Saison auf Lanzarote und jetzt nochmal die ersten beiden Januarwochen. Ich muss sagen das war wirklich ein unterschied.

Ich habe beim zweiten Aufenthalt deutlich mehr Fischkontakte gehabt, jedoch sehr viel verloren. Die Fische kämpfen fulminand und setzen alles was sie haben und auch können ein um den Haken wieder loszuwerden. Auch Erfahrung ist meines Erachtens ein entscheidender Erfolgsfaktor da man schnell reagieren muss wenn ein Fisch parallel zur steinigen Küste einen Flucht hinlegt und zu nahe an die Felsen kommt bzw. darin Zuflucht suchen will etc.

Das Video des Januaraufenthalts ist noch in der Mache….

Du wohnst auf Lanzarote und hast ein Boot?

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Barranito (28. Februar 2020)

Moin, bin gerade von meinem Mittagsschlaf erwacht. war ja heute wieder draußen und wollte gerade berichten. Aber erstmal zu den Fragen. Zu Thorsten, ich glaube nicht das es direkte Auswirkungen auf die Fischschwärme hat. Calima kommt halt aus O / SO und ist generell ein schlechter Wind für die großen Fische. Es kann sein das man was fängt, ist aber eher Spritverschwendung. Einfach brav warten bis es wieder aus nördlichen Richtungen bläst.   
Jetzt zu Andreas. Ich lebe von November bis April auf Lanzarote im Südosten, in las Coloradas bei den Papagayostränden. Mein Boot liegt hier im Fischereihafen von Playa Blanca.
So zu den Fängen von heute. Da ich noch nie in einem Forum war, die Frage, was soll ich berichten? Nur die Fänge und Wo? oder eine Story, wie es dazu kam? Schicke schon mal ein Bild.


----------



## Barranito (28. Februar 2020)

Ach ja, im Juni bin ich natürlich auch noch für zwei Wochen hier. Der große Bonito ( Sierra ) hat 3,8 kg, für den Winter nicht schlecht und kam aus 50 m tiefe. Der Barracuda hat 78 cm aus 25 m.


----------



## Bastardmakrele (28. Februar 2020)

Barranito schrieb:


> Da ich noch nie in einem Forum war, die Frage, was soll ich berichten?


Das machst du richtig gut! Dein Vormittag war definitiv ein besserer als der meine


----------



## Bastardmakrele (28. Februar 2020)

Barranito schrieb:


> . Ich lebe von November bis April auf Lanzarote


Toll! Boot und Haus auf der Insel wären auf jeden Fall auch mein Traum  wirklich beneidenswert


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (28. Februar 2020)

*Guten Tag Thomas,  *Gruesse von Bootsangler zu Bootsangler.

Du hast das gleiche Dir erarbeitet, wie ich, Du hast ein Boot  und Zeit und wenn Angelwetter ist kannst Du raus- leider liegt mein Boot am Mittelmeer und mein Home auch.

Und das stimmt:



Franken Fisch schrieb:


> oll! Boot und Haus auf der Insel wären auf jeden Fall auch mein Traum  wirklich beneidenswert



Dein Boot liegt in der Marina Rubicon ?     Hast Du heute in solcher Tiefe geschleppt?  Downrigger, Tauchscheiben ? Oder .......?



Barranito schrieb:


> kam aus 50 m tiefe. Der Barracuda hat 78 cm aus 25 m.



  Wie lang ist Dein Boot?

*Beste Gruesse Juergen *


----------



## Barranito (28. Februar 2020)

Hi Juergen, mein Boot liegt nicht in der Marina Rubicon sondern in Playa Blanca im Fischereihafen, da wo auch die großen Fähren anlegen. Nein, in diesem tiefen habe ich nicht geschleppt. Die Wobbler laufen in 2-3 m und 3-4 m. Ich wollte nur damit die Abbruchkante definieren von wo die ganz gerne zuschlagen. Wir haben hier lange Zonen mit 25 m und da läuft nichts. Entschuldige die Verwirrung. Das Boot ist 7m mit Kabine und hat einen Suzuki DF 140.
Noch zu Andreas, ich habe den Film gesehen wo du deinen Bonito zerlegt hast. Ein Verbot zum Fischbraten habe ich noch nie gehört, was es alles gibt. Ich wäre schon lange verhungert. Ernähre mich fast ausschließlich von Meeresfrüchten und Salat. Gut, den Bonito hätte ich sowieso roh gegessen. Das Fleisch war noch richtig rot, warum braten? Den kannst Du zubereiten wie Mett, ich nehme noch Sojasoße und Koriander dazu.
Morgen mache ich eine Pause, der Fisch muss erstmal weg. Sonntag fahre ich raus und mit ein wenig Glück gibt es Fisch. Die Fänge von heute gibt es vielleicht zwei mal im Monat. Im Winter. 
Euch einen schönen Abend
Thomas


----------



## Barranito (29. Februar 2020)

Moin Jürgen, wo liegt Deine Heimat im Mittelmeer? Ich war jahrelang an der kroatischen Küste unterwegs und am besten haben mir die Kornaten gefallen. Ein Traum für jeden Bootsfahrer, aber leider nicht für Angler. Oder haben sich die Fischbestände erholt?. Lebst Du auf dem Boot? Ich war schon über 10 Jahe nicht mehr da, es wurde mir zu voll. Die ganzen Megayachten hatten die schönen, damals noch einsamen Buchten, für sich komplett eingenommen. 
Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Bastardmakrele (29. Februar 2020)

Barranito schrieb:


> Ein Verbot zum Fischbraten habe ich noch nie gehört, was es alles gibt. Ich wäre schon lange verhungert.


Hey Thomas, das Fischkochverbot wurde nicht von der Unterkunft sondern von meiner Besserer Hälfte ausgesprochen. Unsere Wohnung bestand aus einem 60qm großem Raum in dem sowohl Bett, Küche als auch unsere Klamotten drinnen waren, daher die Outdoorküche.
Und da das Bärchen hochschwanger ist, war roher Fisch nicht möglich, das rosa Filet war für mich. Aber du hast absolut recht, roh mit Sojasauce wäre auch mein Favorit gewesen...beim nächsten mal eben.


----------



## Bastardmakrele (29. Februar 2020)

Barranito schrieb:


> Die Fänge von heute gibt es vielleicht zwei mal im Monat. Im Winter.


Soll heißen im Sommer läuft es besser?

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Andre´ (29. Februar 2020)

Hi Thomas, wilkommen hier im Board. Wir freuen uns über alle Fangmeldungen


----------



## Barranito (29. Februar 2020)

Hi Andreas, Glückwunsch zur bevorstehenden Geburt. Hast Du ihr / ihm schon die Erstausrüstung zum Angeln gekauft? Wie ich schon erwähnt habe, in den Schulbüchern auf Lanzarote wird von einer Bonito - Ernte gesprochen. Frei übersetzt natürlich. Habe gerade in mein Logbuch geschaut und war erstaunt. Ich hätte wetten können das es im Sommer mehr Bisse waren. Ist aber nicht, dass einzige was ich feststellen konnte war, ich konnte öfter zum fischen raus. Im Sommer von 14 Tagen 10 mal, im ganzen Januar 8 mal und im Februar 13 mal. So kann man sich täuschen. Habe gerade gehört das heute morgen der Run auf Bonito losgegangen ist. Jetzt scheinen wohl die Schwärme vor der Küste zu sein. Hätte ich mir auch denken können wenn die Basstölpel hier jagen. Ärgerlich das ich heute zu faul war. Na ja, hoffentlich sind sie morgen noch da.


----------



## Barranito (29. Februar 2020)

Danke Andre.


----------



## Barranito (1. März 2020)

Hola, der Bericht von heute morgen. So kann es auch gehen, nur ein Bonito 64 cm 2,8 kg. Mein Gast an Bord war trotzdem gut zu frieden.


----------



## Bastardmakrele (1. März 2020)

Barranito schrieb:


> Hast Du ihr / ihm schon die Erstausrüstung zum Angeln gekauft?


Dankeschön! Hab die letzten Wochen alles mit Angelhaken, Spitzen und Schnur Babysicher verstaut aber natürlich werde ich probieren ihm die Passion in die Wiege zu legen...allem voran....wenn alles glatt läuft wird er vom Sternzeichen auch Fisch Verdienst du dir mit Guidings was dazu wenn du Gäste an Bord nimmst oder sind das Freunde?


----------



## Barranito (1. März 2020)

Das war ein Bekannter eines Bekannten von der Insel. Es kommt schon mal vor das jemand mit möchte, es ist Sonntag und da arbeiten einige Handwerker nicht. Eigentlich hatte ich mit mehr Fisch gerechnet. Wetter leicht bewölkt, Strömung optimal ( sehr wichtig ) ev. zu wenig Wind und Welle. Aber wie beim letzten Fang wieder auf rot - weiß. Sag mal, vielleicht bin ich schon zu alt, aber wie komme ich schnell zu dieser Seite ? Die einzige Möglichkeit die ich gefunden habe ist über Suchen und dann auf das Thema zu klicken. Geht bestimmt einfacher.


----------



## Bastardmakrele (1. März 2020)

Barranito schrieb:


> aber wie komme ich schnell zu dieser Seite



Ich verwende die Menüleiste klicke auf Foren, dann Angel in Europa und dann den Thread. Weis aber nicht ob das unter dem Strich nicht genau so lange dauert


----------



## Bastardmakrele (1. März 2020)

Wenn dein Beitrag geliket wird, Zitiert oder direkt darauf geantwortet leuchtet in der oberen Bedienzeile deine Benachrichtigungsglocke. Wenn du da drauf klickst kommst du direkt zum Eintrag...


----------



## Bastardmakrele (1. März 2020)

So....der Film vom letzten Lanzaroteurlaub


----------



## Krallblei (2. März 2020)

Cooles Video wiedermal!


----------



## Barranito (2. März 2020)

Wow, dies war heute vielleicht der kleinste Bonito den ich je gefangen habe. 52 cm und 1,8 kg. Aber Respekt, er war ein großer Kämpfer. Eigentlich wollte ich ihn wieder zurück setzen, aber die Drillinge hatten sich übel verhakt. So wurde er dann doch zu meiner Lieblingsspeise " BONITOTATAR ".


----------



## Barranito (2. März 2020)

Hi Andreas,
ich habe gerade Dein Video gesehen und alle Höhen und Tiefen meiner Gefühle durchlebt. Gelacht habe ich über die Lagatos. Was die Ratten der Lüfte sind ( die Tauben ), dass sind die Lagatos für das Meer. Wo die sind gibt es keine Barracudas. Echt die Pest, ständig hat man die am Haken wenn man zu nah ans Land kommt und auf Sandboden trifft. Danach die Mühen und endlosen Stunden mit der Rute und dann endlich der erhoffte Bonito. Ich hätte nicht gedacht das es so schwierig ist einen Bonito zu angeln. Mit dem Boot sieht das doch schon ganz anders aus. Übrigens, mein erster Fisch beim Küstenangeln war ein Kugelfisch. Also mal wieder ein tolles Video. Du scheinst ja echt ne coole Socke zu sein. Weiter so.


----------



## Bastardmakrele (2. März 2020)

Barranito schrieb:


> ich habe gerade Dein Video gesehen und alle Höhen und Tiefen meiner Gefühle durchlebt.


Freut mich sehr dass Dir die Filme gefallen, unsympathisch wirkst Du ja auch nicht gerade. Wo wir schon beim Angeln sind...wie verhält es sich mit Wahoo und White Marlin vor Lanzarote bzw. In deinem Revier?  Ich entnehme deinen Aussagen dass du auch schleppst, ersterer ist doch bestimmt schon mal hängen geblieben?

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (3. März 2020)

Barranito schrieb:


> Ich hätte nicht gedacht das es so schwierig ist einen Bonito zu angeln.



*Thomas und Andreas;  ich auch nicht! *



Barranito schrieb:


> Mit dem Boot sieht das doch schon ganz anders aus.



*Wie wahr!

Andreas,*

es freut mich, jetzt haben sich drei getroffen, die Bootsangeln auf den Kanaren moegen. Einer von uns hat ein Boot, mal schauen, ich nehme an, jeder 3. Tag bringt uns Fisch vom Boot.  Und ich und ein Boot auf den Inseln, hatten wir schon diskutiert.

Tolles Video von Dir- es ist einfach profesionell! Ist das wirklich nur Hobby? Oder Dein Beruf?

*Regards Juergen*

Im Februar auf Gran Canaria hab  ich mich mit so einen Boot aufs Meer getraut,  und die Teile gefangen, Blei, zwei Haken mit Langustino.


----------



## pulpot (3. März 2020)

Im Februar auf Gran Canaria hab  ich mich mit so einen Boot aufs Meer getraut,  und die Teile gefangen, Blei, zwei Haken mit Langustino.

Anhang anzeigen 339600

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]


Mit welchem der Boote? Doch nicht etwa mit dem gelben?


----------



## Bastardmakrele (3. März 2020)

Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> Thomas und Andreas; ich auch nicht!



Vielleicht bin ich ja ein totales Antitalent
Wenn man den Threat hier liest oder was sonst so über die Kanaren in diesem Forum gepostet wird Springen einem die Fische an Land nicht gerade entgegen. Ganz klar, mit einem Boot ist man Flexibler, hat eine andere Reichweite und kann mehrere Köder parallel fischen, da kommt man natürlich regelmäßiger zum Fisch und das würde ich auch gerne mal mitmachen. Insbesonders kann man aufgrund eines anderen Tempos und Reichweite auch ganz anderen Räubern nachstellen....


----------



## Barranito (3. März 2020)

So, Mittagsschläfchen beendet und jetzt der Fangbericht von heute. Nach 5 min der erste Fehlbiss und nach 10 min der Bonito ( siehe Bild ). Ich habe extra nicht von Biss geschrieben, den habe ich mit beiden Drillingen in der Flanke erwischt. Da bin ich wohl durch einen Schwarm gefahren. Die Bonitos haben auch nicht gejagt, dass hätte ich bemerkt. Also an der gleichen Stelle noch zwei Runden gedreht, aber nichts. Gut dann weiter raus aufs Meer und dann um 9 Uhr dreht der Wind auf Ost. Auf halber Strecke kommt mir dann ein befreundeter Fischer entgegen und zeigt mir seinen leeren Korb. Der ist jetzt schon auf dem Rückweg, aber die Hoffnung stirbt zu letzt. Habe ich ja von Andreas Video gelernt. Draußen bei 1, 5 m Welle rumgegurkt und was soll ich euch sagen " nada ".
Den Bonito von heute habe ich mal von der anderen Seite aufgenommen, sonst meint ihr noch ich zeige euch immer den gleichen.    Immerhin ist er 1 cm größer als der von gestern und hat 1,6 kg. Damit war der von gestern auch nicht schwerer. Nehme demnächst zum wiegen meine Brille. Morgen noch einmal, dann mache ich mal ein paar Tage pause.
Grüße Thomas


----------



## Barranito (3. März 2020)

Hola Andreas,
zu Deinen Fragen. Ja ich schleppe, gehe aber auch auf Grund. Nein, in den fünf Jahren die ich jetzt jeden Winter hier bin habe ich nur Bonitos oder Barracudas erwischt. Für die ganz großen Fische musst Du weit raus und da ist meine Nussschale nicht geeignet und ich bräuchte ganz anderes Material. Gehört habe ich von meinem Bootsvorbesitzer das er schon mal Goldmakrelen vor der Küste gefangen hat. Aber das ist schon lange her. Früher hatten sie auch Fänge von 10 bis 15 Bonitos in zwei Stunden. Diese Zeit ist wohl vorbei. Ich hatte es einmal vor drei Jahren erlebt wie die großen Schwärme hier gejagt haben. Das Wasser hat gekocht und man konnte sie gar nicht so schnell an Bord ziehen wie sie wieder gebissen haben. Auch hier werden die Fische weniger und die Berufsfischer müssen sogar von der Regierung unterstützt werden. 
Ein anderes Thema ist die Küstenfischerei. Das habe ich auch am Anfang versucht, hatte aber bei weitem nicht die Ausdauer von dir. Ein Erlebnis mit einer von den großen Wellen, die aus heiterem Himmel hier an Land treffen, hat mich zum Bootsangeln gebracht. Ich stand bei Ebbe auf einem Felsvorsprung und leider nicht so hoch wie Du. Mit einem Sprint konnte ich mich noch so gerade retten. Jedes Jahr kommen hier Angler auf diese weise ums leben.  Es sind meist 3-4 Wellen bis zu 2m hoch, danach wieder ist alles wie vorher. In deinem Film ist glaube ich so eine Welle zu sehen, zum glück standest hoch genug. Woher diese Wellen kommen kann ich nicht sagen. Sie sind aber bei den Einheimische bekannt und auf See trifft man sie auch immer wieder an. Im Wetterradar sieht man um die Kanaren öfter Gewitterfronten, vielleicht kommen sie daher.
Im Anhang noch ein Zeitungsbericht wie zwei Männer durch so eine Welle gestorben sind. Vor drei Tagen hatte ich die Bergung selbst auf See erlebt und dachte an eine Übung. Leider nicht. Ich möchte keinem Küstenangler hier den Spaß verderben, ich denke aber dies zu wissen und immer mal ein Auge aufs Meer werfen kann nicht schaden.
Grüße Thomas

Zwei Brüder und deren Nichte wurden, als sie ein Selfie an der Playa del Valle machten, von einer Woge ins Meer gerissen

*Fuerteventura* – An der Playa del Valle sind zwei deutsche Männer von der Brandung ins Meer gerissen worden und ertrunken. Eine junge Frau konnte sich retten.
Die Männer, zwei Brüder von 58 und etwa 40 Jahren, waren mit einigen Verwandten, darunter ihrer Mutter und der Ehefrau eines der beiden, an der Küste von Betancuria nahe Aguas Verdes, wo zu dieser Zeit starke Brandung herrschte. Zusammen mit ihrer 36-jährigen Nichte wollten sie auf den Klippen ein Selfie machen, als sie von einer hohen Welle erfasst und ins Meer gerissen wurden. Die beiden Brüder wurden von der Brandung hinausgezogen. Die junge Frau schaffte es, ans Ufer zu gelangen und musste mit mehreren schweren Verletzungen und Brüchen in ein Krankenhaus eingeliefert werden.
Der Besatzung eines GES-Hubschraubers gelang es, eine halbe Stunde nach dem Unfall, die Körper der beiden im Meer treibend auszumachen und zu bergen. Die Wiederbelebungsversuche der Rettungssanitäter blieben jedoch erfolglos.
Die Küstenlandschaft Aguas Verdes, wo sich das Unglück ereignete, stellt mit ihren vulkanisch geformten Klippen und grün schimmernden natürlichen Wasserbecken eine Sehenswürdigkeit Fuerteventuras dar.


----------



## Bastardmakrele (3. März 2020)

Barranito schrieb:


> Zwei Brüder und deren Nichte wurden, als sie ein Selfie an der Playa del Valle machten, von einer Woge ins Meer gerissen



Was für eine Tragödie. Für mich wäre dass der absolute Horror sowas mitzuerleben deshalb hab ich mir folgendes selbst auferlegt. 

Regel Nummer 1, niemals dem Meer den Rücken zuwenden 
Regel Nummer 2, niemals dem Meer den Rücken zuwenden
Regel Nummer 3, erstmal paar Minuten die Angelstelle aus Entfernung beobachten um zu sehen wie sich das Meer über einen längeren Zeitraum dort verhält.

Das hab ich nicht erfunden sondern habe es von Kollegen oder anderen Boardies so beigebracht bekommen. Muss sagen das macht perfekt Sinn...und ja was du im Video gesehen hast war die Befolgung von Regel 3. es kamen alle paar Minuten ungewöhnlich hohe Wellen weshalb ich selbst in der Endphase des Drills nicht gewagt habe tiefer herabzusteigen.


----------



## Bastardmakrele (3. März 2020)

Barranito schrieb:


> t. Für die ganz großen Fische musst Du weit raus und da ist meine Nussschale nicht geeignet und ich bräuchte ganz anderes Material.


Thomas, was hast du denn für ein Boot?


----------



## Krallblei (3. März 2020)

Diese Regeln sind wirklich wichtig. Kein Fisch der Welt ist es wert.

Habe vor drei Woche auch eine Situation erlebt die wirklich haarig war. Hunderte Mal  am Brandungsriff gestanden und meinte ich kenne alles. Hunderte Male und plötzlich kommen zwei Wellen zusammen und ich muss spurten.Die Welle kam so plötzlich und war riesig. Mein Zeug am Ufer hat's voll getroffen. Die Welle hatte die 5 fache Höhe. 

Ich weiss das dort alle 10-15 Wellen größere kommen. Aber die drei die kamen waren Wahnsinn.

1. Regel. Schau was kommt!!!!!!


----------



## Mühlkoppe (4. März 2020)

Franken Fisch schrieb:


> Regel Nummer 3, erstmal paar Minuten die Angelstelle aus Entfernung beobachten um zu sehen wie sich das Meer über einen längeren Zeitraum dort verhält.


Hola,
das ist bei mir Regel Nummer 1
Eigentlich kommt vorher noch der Blick auf diverse Apps wg. Wellenrichtung und Höhe bzw. most important die Frequenz. Mindestbeobachtungsdauer bevor man die Angelstelle aufsucht ist eine Zigarettenlänge - bei einer Frequenz von 18 Sek. Und statistisch jede 10.-15. Welle mit Überhöhe reicht das auch nur knapp...
Erfahrung und Aufmerksamkeit sind hilfreich (kann man bei Selfischießenden Touristen wohl nicht voraussetzen), aber keine Garantie für unversehrtheit. Einen Bekannten (Einheimischer) hat es vor 2 Jahren beim Lapas ernten erwischt - und der hat das schon von Kindesbeinen an betrieben.
Leider hat mein Bekannter aus Mailand seinen Aufenthalt absagen müssen (verdammte Corona-Panik), so muss ich wohl 10 Tage wieder alleine die Küste unsicher machen. Das bedeutet noch mehr Vorsicht weil 4 Augen und Ohren sind schon ein besseres Frühwarnsystem...
Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Mühlkoppe (4. März 2020)

Wenn man weiß, wo man sich hinstellen kann...


----------



## Bastardmakrele (4. März 2020)

Tolles Photo Thorsten,

Ich sehe du beschäftigst dich sehr seriös mit dem Thema, find ich super! Schön dass da alle einhellig einer Meinung sind. Wann geht es für dich auf die Insel? Ist da Corona auch schon geladet?

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Barranito (4. März 2020)

Die Beobachtung von Krallblei und Thorsten decken sich auch mit meiner. Jede 14 - 15 Welle ist höher, warum nur? Und ja, es erwischt meist die Einheimischen.


----------



## Barranito (4. März 2020)

Hola Andreas, 
ich habe eine Amado, spanische Werft, von 7 m X 2,50 m. Siehe Bilder.


----------



## Barranito (4. März 2020)

Und nun zu meinem Bericht von heute morgen. Ich bin mal wieder mit Erich ( Bootsvorbesitzer ) raus. Er angelt zwar nicht mehr, aber steuert das Boot und so kann ich erstmal meine Seele baumeln lassen. Noch ist das Meer ungewöhnlich ruhig, die Sonne ist aufgegangen, keine Wolken und es wird warm. Nach einer 1/2 Stunde kommen wir an die Ostspitze, also Ruten raus bevor es in die Wellen geht. Weiter draußen sind noch zwei Berufsfischer unterwegs, kein schlechtes Zeichen. Die Wellen werden höher und der Wind dreht plötzlich auf SW. So ein Schei.... Wellen aus NO und Wind aus SW und dann noch ein Biss. Gaaanz toll. Das bedeutet kurbeln - festhalten kurbeln festhalten usw. Nun hat der Bonito die Angewohnheit, so bald er dich sieht zieht er unter das Boot und gibt richtig gas. Das wiederum bedeutet den Motor in Leerlauf bringen, sonst besteht die Gefahr dass sich die Schnur um den Propeller wickelt und das darf hier draußen auf keinem Fall passieren. Das Boot ohne fahrt legt sich natürlich sofort brav quer zur Welle. Die Schaukelei nimmt beträchtliche Dimensionen an und der Bonito kämpf weiter. Nach dem dritten drill unters Boot mein Entschluss, der Fisch oder ich. Also die Bremse zu, die Rute biegt sich bis ins Wasser, ich warte noch bis ein Wellental kommt, dann die Hand von der Reling und kurbeln und hoffen das alles hält. Der Bonito sieht mich und will weg, diesmal nicht, mit einem Schwung ab ins Boot. Puh, alles hat gehalten. Wo einer ist !!! Aber heute leider nicht.  Dieser Kerl wog 3,5 kg und war 69 cm lang. Erich meint noch ich könnte doch etwas am Schwanz ziehen dann hat er 70 cm.  Auf dem Rückweg habe ich noch ein paar Bilder vom Süden der Insel gemacht. Hmmm, vielleicht fahre ich morgen doch raus. Suchtgefahr.
Hasta luego amigos
Thomas
PS: Diesmal stimmt das Gewicht, wie ihr seht habe ich meine Brille nicht auf, aber um den Hals.


----------



## Bastardmakrele (4. März 2020)

Barranito schrieb:


> Er angelt zwar nicht mehr, aber steuert das Boot und so kann ich erstmal meine Seele baumeln lassen


Thomas dickes Petri zur schönen Pelamide, für deinen Bericht und tolles Boot. Aber was machst du mit dem Boot in der Jahreshälfte in der du nicht da bist, fährt dein Kumpel damit rum oder hebst du es aus dem Wasser?


----------



## Barranito (5. März 2020)

Bericht von heute kurz und knapp " NADA ".


----------



## *luckyluke* (7. März 2020)

Tolle Berichte von euch Burschen....meine Sehnsucht auf die Kanaren steigt ins unermessliche.
Meine Hoffnung,das meine Ex-Frau meine Ausrüstung rausrückt,ist noch nicht verloren


----------



## Barranito (7. März 2020)

Hola luckyluke,
lass  dir die Sehnsucht nicht vermiesen. Eine Ausrüstung zum Küstenangeln gibt es hier schon für kleinen Geld. In einigen Ferreterias oder im Chinashop bekommst du alles was du brauchst. Wenn es um den Spaß geht und nicht um die großen Fische. Für Rute ( sollte schon 5 - 6 m haben ), Rolle und Schnur plane ca. 100 € ein. Die licencia de pesco No. 3  kannst du online ausdrucken, in einer Bank bezahlen ( ca. 23 € für 3 Jahre ) und im Cabildo in Arrecife abholen. Und schon geht es los. Trotzdem viel Glück mit deiner Ausrüstung.


----------



## Barranito (7. März 2020)

Ach ja, ich habe noch Decathlon vergessen. Ist seit 1 Jahr auf der Insel und hat eine große Auswahl. Dort habe ich eine 6 m Rute für knapp 30 € gesehen.


----------



## Trickyfisher (7. März 2020)

Hi Kollegen
Bin fleißig am mitlesen, den im Juli gehts auch für mich wieder mal nach Teneriffa, genauer nach Alcala an die Südküste, das ist ca. 20 km von Klos Gigantes entfernt und natürlich muss jede Menge angelzeux mit.
Ich glaub, gerätemässig binnich da ganz gut aufgestellt, von leichten Schwimmerzeug über spinngerät bis hin zur schweren Grunangel ist alles vorhanden und von früheren Urlauben ist auch ein bischen erfahrung da.
In der Ecke war ich halt noch nicht, also wenn wer von euch schon mal in der Gegend war und mir ein paar Insider Tipps geben kann, haut bitte rein.
Ein oder zwei mal würde ich auch mal gerne mit einen Boot raus aber lieber nicht so eine touri Tour, wo 10 Mann auf ein Boot gepackt werden, ein privat Charter um 800 muss es aber auch nicht sein, ich such eher so was wie einen Einheimischen, der sich ein bissi was dazuverdienen will und mit mir ein paar Stunden an die Riffkante fährt, leicht tackle trolling, jigging, Casting, grundangeln, wenn da ev. wer von euch was weiß oder einen kontakt für mich hat, wäre das echt cool, danke schon mal.
Tl
Johannes


----------



## Barranito (9. März 2020)

Hi Johannes,
natürlich hoffe ich das Du jemanden findest, aber es wird schwer. Die Einheimischen machen das nicht zum Spaß. Entweder sind es Fischer oder Charterer und müssen damit ihr Geld verdienen. Die Fischer nehmen dich garantiert nicht zu ihren Fanggebieten mit, diese Stellen werden geheim gehalten. Das ist wie bei uns mit Pilzsammlern. Residenten mit einem Boot, die zum angeln rausfahren,  solltest Du vielleicht morgens mal am Hafen ansprechen. Da könntest Du glück haben.

Jetzt mal ein Hilferuf von mir. Kennt jemand einen zuverlässigen Windfinder? Braucht nicht umsonst zu sein, nur ein Tag im voraus sollte er zu 80 % stimmen. Windfinder Pro habe ich, zeigt mir für gestern und heute bis 6 Bft. an und wir haben jetzt 10 Uhr und absolute Windstille. Zwei Tage die ich deshalb nicht raus bin. 
Grüße Thomas


----------



## Mühlkoppe (9. März 2020)

Hi Thomas,

eigentlich habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Vorhersagen von Windfinder immer sehr gut zu gebrauchen sind. Teilweise sind die Vorhersagen der Wellenhöhe und Frequenz leicht übertrieben - aber lieber so als anders herum...
Sehr akkurat und brauchbar ist für mich auch der Hier: http://de.wisuki.com/forecast/7198/san-juan
Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Barranito (9. März 2020)

Danke Thorsten,
habe gerade auf den Link geschaut, aber auch hier ist für die Playa Dorada ( ca. 1 km Luftlinie von hier ) für 9 Uhr eine Stärke von 4 - 5 Bft. angesagt. Jetzt um 11 Uhr haben wir gerade einmal 2 Bft. Der Zeitsprung von alle 3 Stunden ist nicht optimal, da ich für mich nur 6 und 9 Uhr als Vorhersage habe und 6 Uhr ist zu früh. Vor Sonnenaufgang ist meist wenig Wind. 7 oder 8 Uhr wäre zum fischen optimal. Trotzdem vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort und vielleicht hast Du noch eine Idee.
Grüße Thomas


----------



## Barranito (9. März 2020)

Oha, mit den 3 Stunden nehme ich schnell zurück. Hätte mal Scrollen sollen. Sorry.


----------



## Barranito (9. März 2020)

Vielleicht auch Interessant?
*Eine Reuse mit 288 Kilogramm Fisch wurde südlich der Insel entdeckt*
*La Gomera* – Im Süden La Gomeras ist zwischen den Stränden La Rajita und La Dama eine illegal ausgebrachte Fischreuse entdeckt worden. Sie befand sich in 100 Metern Tiefe und war mit einer Boje markiert, die keine Identifikation aufwies. In dem Fanggerät befanden sich 288 Kilogramm Fisch.
Das Schiff, welches die Reuse entdeckt hatte, versuchte sie mittels einer Winde an Bord heraufzuholen, doch ob der Größe der Fangvorrichtung und der großen Tiefe, in der sie sich befand, gelang dies nicht
Deshalb wurde sie samt Inhalt zum Kai von Valle Gran Rey geschleppt. Dort angekommen, verständigte man die Fischereiaufsicht, damit diese die Reuse und den illegalen Fang sicherstellen konnte.
Nach Artikel 13 der „Orden AAA/2536/2015“ ist der Einsatz von Fischreusen in den kanarischen Gewässern untersagt und wird nach dem spanischen Fischereigesetz „Ley de Pesca Marítima del Estado“ als schwerer Verstoß mit Bußgeldern zwischen 601 und 60.000 Euro geahndet.


----------



## hans albers (9. März 2020)

alter schwede...


----------



## Dr.Spinn (10. März 2020)

Hallo.
Versuche es mal mit Meteo Marine.
App der spanischen Guides.

VG


----------



## Barranito (10. März 2020)

Danke, habe ich runtergeladen und werde den Wind beobachten. Heute schon fast richtig. Aber was ist die Windgeschwindigkeit in nds?
Grüße Thomas


----------



## Barranito (10. März 2020)

Buenas tardes,
nach vier Tagen mal wieder aus See und das ist der Fangbericht von heute. 
1 Bonito 62 cm und 2 kg. Gefangen im SW der Insel um 10 Uhr, ca. 1 sm vor der Küste. Sonnig, 1-3 bft. Dünung aus W, Wobbler auf 3-4 m, Farbe Grün - Silber. 
Grüße Thomas


----------



## Bastardmakrele (10. März 2020)

Barranito schrieb:


> 1 Bonito 62 cm und 2 kg



da läuft mir jetzt schon das Wasser im Mund zusammen.


----------



## Barranito (11. März 2020)

Heute kein Glück, der Wind drehte aus allen Richtungen von 2 - 6 Bft. Also mal kurz auf Grund, damit heute noch was auf den Grill kommt.
Da war auch was buntes dabei, ging aber wieder zurück. Sonst drei Cabrilla und ein Cabrilla reina. Schmecken etwas nach Gamba. Reicht dicke für zwei Personen.
Grüße Thomas


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (12. März 2020)

*Fische fangen um zu kaempfen mit ihnen und Fische als Delikatessen zu fangen ist zweierlei.*

Bocinegros, Samas, Gallos, Cabrillas , Chernje.....Leute, das ist Wahnsinn gegrillt!



Barranito schrieb:


> Also mal kurz auf Grund, damit heute noch was auf den Grill kommt



Genau so ist das- kurz raus geworfen vom Boot-  so schnell hab ich auch auf Grund gefangen-  und das Dinner ist perfekt!
Aber bei mir hat das Boot immer so furchtbar geschauckelt, dass ich erst nach ein paar Stunden essen wollte.


----------



## Barranito (13. März 2020)

Hola,
sieht lecker aus mit den Beilagen, leider sieht das bei mir nicht so aus. 
Ich war gestern am Nachmittag draußen und habe leider nur einen Bonito gefangen. 68 cm und 3,2 kg. 
Heute waren die Wellen außerhalb von Playa Blanca zu hoch und zu schnell hintereinander, also mal wieder auf Grundfisch. Und siehe da, ein 36 cm Carbrilla, kommt auch nicht oft vor. 
Da sich das mit den Bonitos stets wiederholt, werde ich nur noch von besonderen Fängen berichten.
So was wie unten auf dem Bild lungert bei uns im Hafen und zieht seine Bahnen um die Boote.
Hasta luego Thomas


----------



## hans albers (14. März 2020)

cabrillas  sind  auch lecker... !


----------



## Barranito (14. März 2020)

So sieht der Cabrilla dann bei mir aus.  Schmeckt aber auch. Obwohl, das Auge isst natürlich mit. Werde dran arbeiten.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (14. März 2020)

Barranito schrieb:


> Da sich das mit den Bonitos stets wiederholt, werde ich nur noch von besonderen Fängen berichten.



Hola Thomas, ich wuerde mich sehr freuen, wenn Du weiter jeden Fisch postest- kann ja auch wochenweise sein. Die Idee ein Boot auf den Inseln zu haben, ist von mir noch nicht vom Tisch.
Du zeigst real, was man mit einem kleinen Boot fangen kann und dafuer danke!



Barranito schrieb:


> So was wie unten auf dem Bild lungert bei uns im Hafen und zieht seine Bahnen um die Boote.



Wenn es so wie die Lisas am Boot rumfrisst, sparst Du Dir das ein oder andere Antifouling.

Gruesse und viel Erfolg
Juergen

P.S. Ausnahmezustand :     Duerft Ihr bei Euch ab Montag 8:00 Uhr noch Boot fahren?


----------



## Barranito (16. März 2020)

Hola Jürgen,
auch hier Ausgangssperre seit Sonntag und somit nichts mehr mit Boot und Fangberichten.  Dies gilt für 15 Tage und wenn unser Flieger geht sind wir am 26 wieder in Deutschland. Oder wir bleiben gleich bis Juni.  
Da ich jetzt viel Zeit habe, könnte ich von Stellen berichten, wo es sich lohnt von der Küste aus zu angeln. Das Thema ist zwar " Was habt ihr gefangen " aber dafür braucht es auch eine Stelle wo man was fängt. Vielleicht gibt es das dieses Thema schon? Interesse?
Grüße Thomas


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (16. März 2020)

Hola Thomas,

ich denke, es gibt eine Menge Angler, die sich ueber Deine Posts von Spots freuen. Im Moment haben die sicher andere Probleme, Du und ich sitzen schon fest- die muessen noch Einkaufen, denke ich.
Frankreich, gerade das gleiche wie in Spanien.

Gruesse Juergen

P.S.
Derweil wünschen sich viele Menschen in Spanien, einen Hund zu haben. Denn das Gassi gehen ist trotz Ausgangssperre erlaubt. Die hygienischen Bedürfnisse der Vierbeiner gehören laut Notstandsdekret zu jenen „zwingenden Gründen“, mit denen man noch die eigenen vier Wände verlassen darf.


----------



## Mühlkoppe (17. März 2020)

Hola,
Nachdem sich die Ereignisse am Wochenende überschlagen haben, hab ich am Sonntag meinen Rucksack wieder ausgepackt. Mein Flug wäre am So. um 05:00 Uhr abgegangen. Die Anreise zum Flughafen habe ich mir gespart - um 11:00 Uhr kam dann ein Mail von Tuifly, dass mein Flug gestrichen wurde. 
Tatsächlich wäre ich auch gar nicht auf meine Insel gekommen: alle Verbindungen gekappt. Totalisolation. Ich wäre auf der Insel wohl vor dem Virus sicher gewesen, allerdings ohne zu wissen wie lange ich dort hätte bleiben müssen...
Wenn der Ausnahmezustand überstanden ist, hole ich das nach. Hoffentlich...
Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Barranito (17. März 2020)

Hola Thorsten,
alles richtig gemacht. Hier ist alles dicht, schon der Transport zum Airport wird schwierig. Die Insel ist wie ausgestorben. Wenn man draußen, oder beim Angeln erwischt wird, kostet es 300 €. Die Fröhlichkeit der Menschen ist verschwunden und für diese Woche sogar die Sonne. Wir fliegen am Samstag zurück. Hier haben wir ab heute den 5 Coronafall, also wird es nicht bei 15 Tagen Ausgangssperre bleiben. Bleibt wo ihr seit.
Grüße Thomas


----------



## Bastardmakrele (17. März 2020)

Barranito schrieb:


> Wir fliegen am Samstag zurück.


Hey Thomas,

hoffe Ihr kommt unbeschwert von der Insel. Zwischenzeitlich kannst du gerne deine Erfahrungen mitteilen, wenn du noch Muse hast.

Grüße Andreas


----------



## Barranito (18. März 2020)

Ja, ich werde es versuchen. Jetzt kommt es dicke, heute sogar Regen und das nach einem der trockensten Winter langer Zeit. Der Flug ist gebucht, aber keiner fährt dich zum Airport? Nach dem ich das Problem gelöst habe gibt es den Bericht.
Grüße Thomas


----------



## Barranito (18. März 2020)

Die Sonne ist wieder da, der Flug ist betätigt und der Bericht ist fertig.

Der Bericht bezieht sich hauptsächlich auf mein Küstengebiet im Süden, von den Fischfarmen vor Quemada bis nach el Golfo und Tenesar.

Vorab zu den Bedingungen zum Küstenangeln hier auf Lanzarote aus „ *meiner Erfahrung* „.

Noch ist reichlich Fisch vor den Küsten, sicherlich waren es mal mehr, aber es ist möglich, immer noch schöne Fangerlebnisse zu bekommen. Für die großen Fische braucht man aber schon ein Quäntchen Glück.

Also, Fisch ist zu jeder Jahreszeit da. Jetzt kommen der Wind, die Dünung und die Strömung ins Spiel. Der Nord und Nordostwind (der häufigste Wind) ist für den Süden am besten und damit natürlich auch für die Dünung. Über die Wellen und die damit entstehenden Probleme hatte ich schon berichtet. Ost- oder sogar Südostwind ist schlecht für Fisch, Dünung und Strömung. Diese Winde kommen häufig in der Zeit vom Dezember bis Januar vor und können schon mal 14 Tage anhalten. Gerade bei dem Südostwind kommt es zu einer schnellen Luftdruckveränderung und ich glaube, dass die Fische dann weniger Lust am Beißen haben. Meine *eigene Interpretation,* da ich noch keine andere Ursache ausmachen konnte.

Für die weitere Planung ist die Tide sehr wichtig. Zwei Stunden vor und nach dem tiefsten Wasserstand ist es am günstigsten. Ein gutes Plateau bringt euch die entscheidenden Meter zu den tieferen Zonen und beschert euch deutlich weniger Hänger.    

Die Tageszeit spielt nicht die große Rolle. Am Wochenende, wenn die Tide passt, sieht man die Einheimischen manchmal erst ab 10 Uhr. Da ist die Sonne eher das Problem. Im Sommer ohne Schatten, den ihr nicht haben werdet, ist die Zeit von 11 Uhr bis 16 Uhr zu meiden. Die Temperaturen sind dank dem Passatwind moderat, nur die direkte Strahlung ist stark. Im Winter ist es etwas abgeschwächt, aber die Strahlung ist immer noch stark genug für einen Sonnenbrand.

Tipp: Sonnenschutz und mindestens ½ Liter Wasser mitnehmen. Ihr schwitzt nicht, aber verliert unheimlich an Flüssigkeit. Kopfschmerzen sind die ersten Warnzeichen.

Damit noch kurz zur Ausrüstung. Vor Ort könnt ihr alles bekommen. In Playa Blanca in der Ferreteria vom Ferrocur im Gewerbegebiet, Arrecife im Decathlon, und für die ganz speziellen Sachen die Ferreteria am alten Fischereihafen in Arrecife. Sicherlich keine Highendprodukte, aber wenn man mal zu den Einheimischen schaut mit welchem Material die zu guten Fangergebnissen kommen, ist es eine Überlegung wert, ob man seine 6 m Rute transportiert und 5 – 6 m sollten es sein. Ich hatte schon über die „kleinen“ Preise berichtet und ihr habt auch noch die Möglichkeit nach eurem Urlaub die Sachen jemandem anderen zu verkaufen. Fragt mal den Angelnachbarn. 

So, jetzt endlich zu den Hotspots. Leider sind es nur zwei, aber dazu später mehr. Damit ihr eure kostbare Urlaubszeit nicht mit dem Absuchen der Küste verplempert, beschreibe ich die gesamte oben genannte Küste. Ihr könnt dann selbst entscheiden, auch wie hoch eure Risikobereitschaft ist.

Von Quemada die Küste runter bis zu dem östlichem Punkt der Papagayostrände gibt es hauptsächlich steile Küstenabschnitte mit einigen kleinen Möglichkeiten nach unten an das Wasser zu kommen. Da dieses Gebiet im Naturschutzgebiet liegt und die einzige Straße ( mit wirklich großen Schlaglöchern ) auch nur bis zum Papagayostrand geht, dann auch noch ein mehrstündiger Fußmarsch auf euch wartet, ist dies eher was für die Harten. Fisch gibt es dort, auch die Ausgebüchsten aus der Farm. Bei Ostwind bedenklich, auch wegen der hohen Dünung.

Vom Papagayostrand bis zum Faro im Westen gibt es einige Möglichkeiten.

An der Spitze im Osten liegt eine Untiefe, die weit in den Süden reicht. Die Strömung vom Lanzarotestrom kommt hier aus 1000 m hoch. Eigentlich gut für Fisch, nur der Abstieg aus geschätzten 20 m ist nicht ohne und sollte nur von geübten Kletterern gemacht werden. Das Plateau ist gut, aber nur einigermaßen sicher von der abgewandten Strömungsseite. Dort hält sich viel Fisch auf, wenn auch nur die eher kleinen bis 15 - 20 cm. Von den Einheimischen eher selten genutzt.

Von den Papagayostränden bis nach las Coloradas ( meine Heimat ) kommen die ganzen Sandstrände. Eher was für Lagatos, Petermännchen und Co. Die aber reichlich. Die Strände sind mit dem Auto über eine Buckelpiste zu erreichen.    

Tipp: Die Einfahrt zu den Papagayos kostet 3 €, aber nur einmalig. Den Passierschein aufbewahren und vorzeigen.

Jetzt endlich kommt der erste Hotspot (erstes Bild). Zwischen las Coloradas und der Marina Rubicon. Unterhalb vom Castello liegt bei Ebbe ein wunderschönes Plateau, der Abstieg aus ca. 6m ist einfach und einen Parkplatz gibt es auch noch in der Nähe. Haltet euch Richtung Hotel Vulcan, der Vulcan ist nicht zu übersehen, am Ende der Sackgasse gibt es Parkmöglichkeiten. Aber noch viel besser, dort in der Nähe kommt eine Untiefe von 25 m bis auf 6 m nach oben. Oft von Tauchern besucht, die dort ankern und die Fische betrachten. Leider liegt die Untiefe etwas weiter westlich, aber es kommen noch genug Fische bis in Küstennähe. Auf jeden Fall Richtung Westen werfen. Ich komme beim rein- und rausfahren in östlicher Richtung dort vorbei und wenn dort reichlich Fisch ist, wird es ein guter Tag.

Weiter geht es von der Playa Dorada bis zur Playa Flamingo. Dort liegen die Hafeneinfahrten von der Marina Rubicon und dem Fährhafen mit meinem Boot im Fischereihafen. Vor dem Fischereihafen am Westende der Promenade (unterhalb vom Restaurant Camel) gibt es einen Steg mit Badeleiter. Dort kann man gut mit Pose auf große Lisas gehen, aber auch andere Fische werden dort geangelt. Angeln ist dort immer möglich bis auf absolutes Hochwasser, dann nur noch barfuß. Leider oft schon früh von Touristen belegt.

So, der zweite Hotspot (zweites Bild). Hinter der Playa Flamingo in westlicher Richtung nach ca. 100 m kommt ein schönes Plateau, nur richtig um Ebbe zu sehen. Abstieg aus ca. 4m einfach. Dann aber auch viel Platz zum Angeln. Die Fischschwärme kommen aus östlicher Richtung von einer Untiefe aus 18m. Auch dort liegt eine Ankerboje für die Taucher. Hier habt ihr mit viel Glück die Möglichkeit, einen kleinen Barracuda zu erwischen. Auch hier ist es so, wenn ich in den Westen fahre und hier reichlich Fisch sehe, wird es ein guter Tag. Parkplatz bei einem Hotel suchen und dann zur Promenade.

Beide Hotspots werden natürlich am Wochenende von Einheimischen aufgesucht, aber Platz findet ihr immer. Ein kleines Schwätzchen kann manchmal nicht schaden, wenn man mal die Köder inspizieren möchte. Die Menschen sind erst etwas zurückhaltend, kein Wunder wenn man das Gehabe so mancher Touristen sieht, aber Freundlichkeit und Lachen taut sie schnell auf. Keine Angst vor Sprachproblemen, die kennen das.

Jetzt kommt ein langer Küstenbereich von der Playa Flamingo bis zum Faro. Hier gibt es einige kleine Stellen, die zum Angeln einladen, aber nicht so komfortabel zu erreichen sind und auch viele Hänger produzieren können. Erwähnenswert ist eine Stelle ca. 300m vor dem Faro. An der Promenade kommt eine 40m lange niedrige Mauer Richtung Meer. Dort unterhalb der Mauer, aber Vorsicht mit den Wellen und Hängern.

Um den Faro ist alles fischreich, aber nun geht es in den Westen der Insel. Eher Brandungsangeln und selten sind dort Wellen unter 1m. Der Durchschnitt liegt bei 2m – 3m. Parkplätze gibt es direkt am Faro.

Jetzt kommt eine Zone vom Faro bis zu den Salinen. Die Küste ist steil, schroff und schlecht zugänglich. Die Wellen erreichen hier schon beachtliche Ausmaße. Kurz gesagt zum Küstenangeln abhaken.

Das gleiche gilt eigentlich auch für den Bereich von den Salinen bis nach El Golfo. Eine Ausnahme gibt es noch. Auf der Küstenstraße an den Hervideros vorbei in einer 90 ° Kurve, an den Pylonen vorbei, gibt es einen Parkplatz. Eine Pylone ist beweglich. Vielleicht nicht ganz legal, wird aber von den Einheimischen so gemacht. Den schönen Fußweg runter zur Laguna Verde. Auf der linken Seite in ca. 4-5m höhe angeln am Wochenende die Einheimischen.

Hinter El Golfo kommt der Timanfaya Nationalpark und zieht sich bis Tenesar. Den sollte man respektieren, ist auch schwer zugänglich und bis zur nächsten Angelmöglichkeit sind es gut 1 ½ Stunden über Stock und Stein.

Der kurze Bericht ist jetzt doch ein langer geworden. Ich habe aber auch jede Menge Zeit wegen der Ausgangssperre.

Grüße Thomas


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (19. März 2020)

*Guten Morgen Thomas,*

danke fuer den ausfuehrlichen Bericht, ich denke, ich kann auch im Namen aller anderen Bordies sprechen: Du bist ein Kenner Deines Reviers.

Eine gute Rueckreise nach Deutschland und vielleicht sieht man Dich oder den einen oder anderen ja einmal irgendwann im Restaurant Camel am Fischereihafen.
Hoffen wir alle, dass diese Pandomie noch diesen Sommer eingedaemmt werden kann.






						ArcGIS Dashboards
					

ArcGIS Dashboards




					www.arcgis.com
				




*Best Regards Juergen*


----------



## Barranito (19. März 2020)

Die Rückreise scheint für Samstag zu klappen, wenn nicht vorher in Deutschland eine Ausgangssperre verhängt wird. Dann sitzen wir in Düsseldorf fest und mit öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln kommen wir nicht aufs Land, noch weniger in unsere Bauernschaft.
Wenn Du mal in Lanzarote bist, melde dich und wir können uns treffen. Aber nicht im Camel Restaurant, da gibt es was besseres.


----------



## hans albers (23. März 2020)

danke für den ausfürlichen bericht !

und gute rückreise!


----------



## Barranito (24. März 2020)

.


----------



## Barranito (14. April 2020)

Oha, auch das noch!





*Die Guardia Civil von Buenavista del Norte hatte am Ostersamstag einen 62-jährigen Mann an der Küste entdeckt, welcher dort tauchte und fischte.
Bei ihm wurden rund 10 Kg frischer Fisch sichergestellt, dann gab es zwei Anzeigen : eine wegen des Verstoßes gegen das Ausgehverbot, eine weitere wegen illegalen Fischens.*
Grüße aus Deutschland
Thomas


----------



## hans albers (14. April 2020)

.....


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (14. April 2020)

Da hat der Arme wirklich Pech gehabt, solche schoenen Fische- mir laeuft das Wasser im Mund zusammen. Angeln darf man jetzt nicht in Spanien und auf dem Festland gibt es ausser dem Farmfisch auch keine zu kaufen.. Harponieren darf man doch aber eigentlich mit Lizens ? Oder?

*Ich hoffe nur, dass wir im Winter wieder auf die Inseln koennen.*

Spanien hat  andere Probleme, als Turis wieder ins Land zu lassen.
Im Gegenteil, es werden immer noch Turis von den Inseln ausgeflogen.

Im Moment herrscht  noch Hausarrest. Spazieren gehen und Sport ist verboten.
Heute  wurde die Frage an die Regierung herangetragen, ob denn Kinder weniger wertvoll als Hunde sind, denn mit einem Hund darf man Gassi gehen. Kinder duerfen nicht ins Freie.
"Das Familienministerium hat eine Studie gestartet mit dem Ziel, den Kindern als erste eine Erleichterung der Ausgangssperre zu ermöglichen. Die Initiative dazu kommt von der Nationalen Vereinigung der Kinderärzte, die Stress, Angst und Übergewichtigkeit als Quarantäne-Folgen bei Kindern erkennen und dringend „Ausgang“ für die Jüngsten fordern."

*Daran sieht man sicher, der Weg zum normalen Leben ist lang, sehr lang.......

Gruesse Juergen*


----------



## Krallblei (14. April 2020)

Sollen die Hunde in die Bude scheissen, oder überall hinpissen ?
Um Kinder kann man sich kümmern (sollte man) Hunde müssen raus.


----------



## Bastardmakrele (15. April 2020)

Petri Guarda Civil!
Aber ein aufgeklärtes Verbrechen sieht so aus


----------



## Barranito (15. April 2020)

Moin Juergen,
mit der Harpune ist erlaubt, aber nicht mit " Gas " , sprich tauchen. Nur schnorcheln. 
Wau, was ein Fund. Das war bestimmt kein Eigenbedarf.  
Grüße Thomas
PS: Können Hunde Covid 19 bekommen?


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (15. April 2020)

Barranito schrieb:


> Können Hunde Covid 19 bekommen?



"Das Landwirtschaftsministerium der USA empfiehlt  allen infizierten Personen, den Kontakt mit Haustieren auf ein Minimum zu beschränken, bis mehr Informationen über das Virus und seine Verbreitung zur Verfügung stehen."

USA – Im berühmten Bronx Zoo in New York hat sich erstmals ein Tiger mit dem Coronavirus angesteckt. Die vier Jahre alte malaysische Tigerkatze namens Nadia sei positiv auf das Virus getestet worden, teilte der Betreiber des Zoos, die Wildlife Conservation Society (WCS), in einer Pressemitteilung mit.
Ich denke aber mal, auf Fische im eigenen Teich wird es nicht uebertragen!  -LOL

*Gruesse Juergen*


----------



## Barranito (15. April 2020)

Da bin ich jetzt aber echt froh, nicht auf Fische.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (21. April 2020)

Franken Fisch schrieb:


> .........freu ich mich schon auf Kroatien



*Hi Andreas,*

da Du ja jetzt vom Bootsangeln sprichst, ist Croatien/ Zadar sicher eine gute Alternative zu den Canaren.

Die Canaren unterliegen voll und ganz den Beschluessen der Zentralregierung, Alleingaenge sind abgelehnt.
Jeder sollte sich, ausgehend vom Stand heute, eine eigene Meinung bilden, wann wieder Urlaubsflieger auf den  Canaren landen duerfen.

" Heute wird der spanische Ministerrat erstmals seit 14. März Erleichterungen der Ausgangssperre beschließen. Bildungsministerin Isabel Celaá konkretisierte im öffentlichen Fernsehen TVE, dass ab Montag, 27. April, Kindern bis 12 Jahren „ein täglicher kurzer Spaziergang“ gestattet wird, dabei müssen sie „von einem Erziehungsberechtigten begleitet und zu jeder Zeit sorgsam beaufsichtigt“ werden. Spielplätze und Parks bleiben tabu, die Eltern müssen jede Zusammenkunft mit anderen Kindern vermeiden. Kritik gibt es an der Altersbeschränkung, die Vereinigung der Kinderärzte empfahl, allen Minderjährigen bis 18 Jahren Ausgang zu ermöglichen. "

*Gruesse Juergen*


----------



## Bastardmakrele (21. April 2020)

Danke für die top aktuellen Infos Jürgen..


----------



## Bastardmakrele (21. April 2020)

Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> s ab Montag, 27. April, Kindern bis 12 Jahren „ein täglicher kurzer Spaziergang“ gestattet wird, dabei müssen sie „von einem Erziehungsberechtigten begleitet und zu jeder Zeit sorgsam beaufsichtigt“ werden.


Hört sich noch nach nem weiten Weg für uns große Jungs an, auch wenn ich das nur schwerlich akzeptieren kann.


----------



## Salt (21. April 2020)

Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> Die Canaren unterliegen voll und ganz den Beschluessen der Zentralregierung, Alleingaenge sind abgelehnt.



Zumindest was Lockerung betrifft, nach den aktuellen Meldungen von den Inseln ist wohl nicht auszuschließen, daß dort die allermeisten Hotels auch dann nicht sofort wieder öffnen auch wenn es erlaubt werden würde. 

Die meisten Inseln sind inzwischen praktisch Coronafrei, da wird man sich genau überlegen was man macht denke ich.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (21. April 2020)

Salt schrieb:


> .......da wird man sich genau überlegen was man macht denke ich.



*Die Errungenschaft von heute:*
Kinder bis 14 Jahre können ab Montag rausgehen, aber nur, um ein Elternteil ( oder Vormund)  zum Kauf zu begleiten.

Auf den Kanaren drängt die Inselregierung massiv darauf, nach dem 26 April die Auflagen des Notstands ,wie etwa das Ausgehverbot zu lockern. Gut möglich, dass auch andere Regionalpräsidenten am Wochenende den Druck auf Ministerpräsident Pedro Sánchez erhöhen. Der vertritt weiterhin den Standpunkt, keine Ausnahmen fuer die Regionen.
Bevor ueberhaupt fuer Auslaender etwas geht, muesste es erst einmal innerspanische Fluege geben, denn viele Spanier haben dort Wohnungen, Haeuser oder Unternehmen.

Deswegen, nicht soviel denken Olaf, sondern Fakten studieren! Und coronafrei ist keine der Inseln!

*Gruesse Juergen*


----------



## Salt (21. April 2020)

Genau Jürgen, Fakten sind wichtig. Auf Graciosa (gilt als eigenständige Insel) gab es bis heute zbsp keine Fälle, El Hierro hatte den letzten vor etlichen Tagen, seither keine Neuansteckung genau wie auf Gomera, dort gibt es seit einigen Tagen unverändert 3 aktive Fälle.
Damit liegt die Wahrheit zwischen unseren Aussagen "Die meisten" & "keine" 

Damit gelten diese Inseln als praktisch frei bzw gab es dort nie Fälle. Das sie trotzdem die gleichen Maßnahmen betrieben haben ist klar, da von der Zentralregierung vorgegeben, dass dort zuerst gelockert werden sollte ist logisch.

Das es Lockerungen für die Locals gibt/geben wird, ist gut und ich freue mich um jede Gemeinde in der wieder ein bisschen Normalität einkehrt aber für uns hier in D hat das keinen Einfluß darauf wann wir wieder auf die Inseln dürfen. Das war mit dem von dir zitierten Teil gemeint.

Deshalb, vielleicht doch ein wenig denken, besonders bevor man den Mund aufmacht bzw die Tastatur quält. Denn wer nicht mehr denkt, der läuft Gefahr sich mit 500 Rollen Klopapier einzudecken


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (21. April 2020)

Salt schrieb:


> Damit gelten diese Inseln als praktisch frei.



Das ist *Deine* Interpraetation, nicht die des Gesundheitsministeriums. Das bezieht sich auf die geringe Anzahl der durchgefuehrten Tests. 
Zur Information sollte man ElPais oder ElMundo lesen und nicht eine der deutschsprachigen Inselzeitungen. Da stehen oft die Wuensche geschrieben und nicht die Tatsachen.



Salt schrieb:


> Deshalb, vielleicht doch ein wenig denken, besonders bevor man den Mund aufmacht bzw die Tastatur quält. Denn wer nicht mehr denkt, der läuft Gefahr sich mit 500 Rollen Klopapier einzudecken



Nun, Du stehst einigen meiner Lieblinge im AB in nichts an Unsachlichkeit nach!

*Trotzdem
liebe Gruesse*


----------



## Salt (21. April 2020)

Dann beinhalten deine Quellen sicher valide Zahlen zu auf den einzelnen Inseln durchgeführten Tests und den damit offiziell bestätigten Fällen, mit denen du meine Interpretation der mir zur Verfügung stehenden Informationen entsprechend wiederlegen kannst? 

Das es nirgendwo eine 100% korrekte Aufstellung aller Fälle gibt sollte bei dieser Krankheit klar sein.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (21. April 2020)

*Olaf, *

um diese voellig unsinnige Diskussion zu beenden.
Das spanische Gesundheitsministerium hat die Inseln nicht fuer coronafrei erklaert und will umfangreiche Tests, wie in ganz Spanien, durchfuehren.
Ich bin ueberzeugt, es wird Niemanden, aber wirklich Niemanden in dieser weiten Welt interessieren, wenn Du die Inseln als coronafrei ausrufst.
Hoechstens.....na ja, ein paar AB-Schaefchen wird es schon geben, die Dir Beifall klatschen.

*Liebe Gruesse Juergen *

P.S. https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/   Mir reicht das hier. Da belegt Spanien Platz 1 in der Welt bei Reported Cases/ p.Million:


----------



## Salt (21. April 2020)

Ich beziehe mich auf Wikipedia angeblich mit Daten aus der tägliche Veröffentlichung der Localregierung der Canarischen Inseln. 
Sofern man Wikipedia trauen kann halte ich das für offiziell. 

Was die Regierung dann entscheidet ist doch deren Sache.....ich glaube halt eine Öffnung wird nur extrem langsam kommen, außer vielleicht in Ländern wo die wirtschaftlichen Interessen überwiegen. Kroatien wurde ja woanders erwähnt. 

Auch wenn's hart ist aber ich hab mich bereits auf ein Jahr ohne reisen eingestellt und bau lieber am Boot. Selbst wenn man dies Jahr evtl noch aus Deutschland raus kann....da wo ich gerne hin will komme ich wahrscheinlich nicht rein oder es ist mit zu viel Aufwand verbunden. Die Reisebranche steht aktuell absolut unplanbar da, damit kenne ich mich notgedrungen aus.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (22. April 2020)

*Ich wollte eigentlich nur Andreas helfen, die Situation zu verstehen.

Olaf:*
Wikepedia ist ein Internetportal mit Informationen zu allen Wissensgebieten, die allgemein zugänglich sind und von den Nutzern selbst erweitert und verändert werden können.
Canarische Behoerden melden sicher nichts an Wikipedia. Damit ist nichts "offiziell", wie Du darstellst.
Offizielle Zahlen gibt es auf der Seite des Gesundheitsministeriums in Madrid, dorthin melden die Kanarischen Behoerden:   





						Situación de COVID-19 o Coronavirus en España.
					

Página del Instituto de Salud Carlos III (ISCIII) sobre los datos diarios del virus COVID-19 o Coronavirus en España.




					covid19.isciii.es
				



Dort findest Du auch Grafiken.   

*Mein like ist fuer Dein Boot!   *


----------



## Salt (22. April 2020)

So...hier mal ein Update zur aktuellen Lage.

Vorab bitte ich um Beachtung, das es sich um eine von mir aus dem Englischen übersetze Info handelt, die im Original heute morgen über www.canarias7.es veröffentlicht wurde.
Das heißt, wie immer kein Anspruch auf Allgemeingültigkeit.

Im wesentlichen sollen 18 Teams gebildet werden, die alle im Tourismus involvierte Bereiche prüfen und sicherstellen sollen, dass diese unter Berücksichtigung aller Sicherheitsmaßnahmen wieder öffnen können. Dieser Prozess soll ca bis Oktober dauern. Jede Insel soll dabei individuell betrachtet und entsprechend geöffnet werden.
Darauf folgt ein eine Phase, in der geschaut wird, ob es ok ist, wenn Festlandspanier in die autonomen Kommunen reisen können und welche Auswirkungen das hat.
Internationaler Tourismus soll erst zum Schluss wieder freigegeben werden, was ca. 12-18 Monate dauern soll nach jetziger Schätzung.

Ob dies genauso umgesetzt wird, überhaupt stimmt oder evtl auf dem "Fake News Fahrplan" beruht, der wohl die letzten Tag in Spanien im Umlauf war kann ich nicht sagen aber es klingt für mich nach einem Plan, der Sinn macht.


----------



## Barranito (22. April 2020)

Moin,
hier "mein" Senf zu der Situation.  

*In den Startlöchern für Änderungen*
Kanarische Inseln » Mittwoch 22.04.2020 - 12:55

*Nach wie vor arbeitet die lokale Regierungsverwaltung

der Kanarischen Inseln an einem Plan, wie man langsam aus der Ausgangssperre aussteigen könnte. Zunächst will man bei einer Lockerung ebenfalls die Atemmaskenpflicht vorschreiben.

Hier beobachtet man derzeit auch ganz genau die Fallzahlen der einzelnen Inseln. Es gibt gerade auf den kleinen Inseln keine Infizierungen oder nur geringe Zahlen. Nur die Insel Teneriffa hat derzeit noch viele Fälle, jedoch auch hier gibt es rückläufige Zahlen.

Insbesondere müssen die Altenheime und Tagesstätten zunächst getestet werden, dann kann man weitere Maßnahmen beschließen.

Auch hier spricht man von einer möglichen Öffnung des Internationalen Flugverkehrs für den Oktober.

 PG-AR*

*Lockerungen ?*
Kanarische Inseln » Mittwoch 22.04.2020   

*Die Gesundheitsbehörde von Madrid hat jetzt beschlossen, dass man ab Sonntag nun mit Kindern bis 14 Jahre unter bestimmten Auflagen spazieren gehen kann. Die neuen Bestimmungen werden dann noch veröffentlicht.
Auch möchte man eventuell eine Möglichkeit für die Erwachsenen einrichten, täglich von 6 bis 9 Uhr für den Sport an die frische Luft zu gehen.
PG-AR*


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (22. April 2020)

Ich mach mir nicht mehr die Muehe ueber die Entwicklung hier zu schreiben.
Fundierte Informationen gibt es hier: https://www.elmundo.es/

Gruesse Juergen


----------



## Barranito (22. April 2020)

Oder hier:








						Aktuelle Meldungen - Radio Europa
					






					www.radio-europa.fm
				



Das deutsche Radio auf den Kanaren.
Grüße Thomas


----------



## scorp10n77 (22. April 2020)

Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> Ich mach mir nicht mehr die Muehe ueber die Entwicklung hier zu schreiben.
> Fundierte Informationen gibt es hier: https://www.elmundo.es/
> 
> Gruesse Juergen



Wenn du dich dort doch so gut informierst, hättest du doch wissen müssen, dass man nicht allein zum Schlucke kaufen das Haus verlassen darf. Sei der Durst auch noch so groß. Ärgerlich. Hättest du besser in Angelköder und Bootssprit für die Zeit nach dem Shutdown investiert. 

Ich vermute mal, dass ich dies Jahr wenn überhaupt erst gegen Ende des Jahres nochmal nach Spanien komme. Aber so ist das. Immerhin sorgt der Klimawandel für besseres Wetter hier als in Spanien. 

Liebe Grüße und bleibt gesund :*


----------



## Bastardmakrele (22. April 2020)

Lasst uns lieber gemeinsam gegen Corona Hände waschen als uns hier gegenseitig zu schleifen


----------



## ralle (22. April 2020)

Franken Fisch schrieb:


> Lasst uns lieber gemeinsam gegen Corona Hände waschen als uns hier gegenseitig zu schleifen



Dem kann ich nur beipflichten !!


----------



## Dr.Spinn (23. April 2020)

Hallo Jungs, ich war ja durch Salt inspiriert mich mal mit dem shorefishing auseinander zu setzen. Leider hat corona die Planung über den Haufen geworfen. Habe das Thema aber trotzdem weiter verfolgt und die Zeit zum Bau eines Küstengaffs genutzt. Länge 4 Meter oder verkürzt 2,20 Meter. Hier ein paar Bilder dazu.


----------



## Salt (23. April 2020)

So schlimm sehen die Lackierungen doch gar nicht aus 
Saubere Arbeit Herr Dr


----------



## Bastardmakrele (24. April 2020)

Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs, ich war ja durch Salt inspiriert mich mal mit dem shorefishing auseinander zu setzen. Leider hat corona die Planung über den Haufen geworfen. Habe das Thema aber trotzdem weiter verfolgt und die Zeit zum Bau eines Küstengaffs genutzt. Länge 4 Meter oder verkürzt 2,20 Meter. Hier ein paar Bilder dazu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dr. Wow du bist ein echter Künstler! Fast zu schade um damit angeln zu gehen und die schöne Lackierung an den Felsen aufzukratzen....was war denn die Basis, etwa ein Rutenblank?

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Dr.Spinn (24. April 2020)

Basis sind carbonrohre Durchmesser 25mm mit ner Wandung von 1,5mm, schraubverbindung M16 V2a. Sollte die stabile Version werden. Hätte man auch mit 20mm rohr machen können.


----------



## Mühlkoppe (24. April 2020)

Moin,
sieht gut und stabil aus! Wie ist die Transportlänge?
Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Dr.Spinn (24. April 2020)

1.83 Meter


----------



## Bastardmakrele (24. April 2020)

Was für ein Gewinde hast du für den Gaffhaken vorgesehen? Englisches Feingewinde oder Metrisch? Baust du den Haken dann auch gleich selber?


----------



## Dr.Spinn (24. April 2020)

Alles M16. Der Haken ist aus Frankreich, wurde auf M16 geändert.


----------



## Bastardmakrele (24. April 2020)

Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Alles M16. Der Haken ist aus Frankreich, wurde auf M16 geändert.


Hab ich schon gesagt das ich von deinem Gaff begeistert bin?


----------



## scorp10n77 (25. April 2020)

Franken Fisch schrieb:


> Dr. Wow du bist ein echter Künstler! Fast zu schade um damit angeln zu gehen und die schöne Lackierung an den Felsen aufzukratzen....was war denn die Basis, etwa ein Rutenblank?
> 
> Gruß Andreas



Gott sei dank gibts Corona. Da ist der Lack noch eine Weile geschützt


----------



## Dr.Spinn (25. April 2020)

Ja genau, die schnüre werden auch geschont. Und die stickbaits bekommen Babys (coronafrustkäufe). Wirklich alles hervorragend und man spart.


----------



## Dr.Spinn (25. April 2020)

Jetzt habe ich schon angefangen alte lures nachzulackieren.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (28. April 2020)

EILMELDUNG_EILMELDUNG_EILMELDUNG! - Radio Europa
					

Licht am Ende des Tunnels !!! Wie der Präsident der spanischen Regierung jetzt bekannt gab, wird es ab dem 4. Mai Lockerungen bei der Ausgangssperre geben !!! Da die kleinen Inseln wie La Graciosa,  La Gomera, El Hierro sowie Formentera  ( Balearen) keine Corona Fälle haben, können diese Inseln...




					www.radio-europa.fm
				




und danke Thomas.                        Gruesse Juergen


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (28. Mai 2020)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Gott sei dank gibts Corona. Da ist der Lack noch eine Weile geschützt





Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich schon angefangen alte lures nachzulackieren.



War ja nun lustiger Plausch. Aber was ist mit Fische fangen? *Es geht ab 1.Juli los, sagt der spanische Oberindianer. *Insider sagen, der Marlin steht Schlange und wartet auf Euch.
Und es gab auf Lanzarote am Hafen eine Kneipe.....

*Gruesse Juergen*


----------



## Barranito (23. Juni 2020)

*Illegaler Fischfang*
Gran Canaria / Punta del Tablero » Montag 22.06.2020 - 11:41




Aufgrund eines Videos, das der Guardia Civil im Mai zugespielt wurde, konnten nun zwei Fischerboote und deren Besatzung identifiziert werden. Ihnen wird vorgeworfen, durch illegale Fangmethoden knapp fünf Tonnen Thunfisch vor der Punta del Tablero aus dem Atlantik gezogen haben. Auf dem Video ist eindeutig zu sehen, dass verbotene Netze eingesetzt wurden. Um das zu vertuschen, haben die beiden Kapitäne in den offiziellen Papieren die Fangmethode gefälscht. Sie müssen sich nun unter anderem wegen des illegalen Fischfangs, aber auch wegen Urkundenfälschung verantworten.
Grüße Thomas


----------



## Barranito (23. Juni 2020)

Moin Juergen, schon gelesen?
Offiziell ist der Alarmzustand seit Sonntag aufgehoben. Das bedeutet allerdings nicht, dass Corona nun vorbei ist. „Wir müssen weiter mit dem Virus leben. Aber jeder kann durch das Einhalten der Regeln dazu beitragen, die Pandemie in die Knie zu zwingen. Es liegt an uns allen, eine Rückkehr des Virus zu verhindern“, mahnte Spaniens Ministerpräsident Pedro Sánchez. Jetzt ist ein kollektives, verantwortungsvolles Verhalten gefragt. 
*Ab Juli wieder normaler Flugverkehr*
*Ab Juli werden wieder alle Fluggesellschaften am Start sein. Laut Bericht wird es dann zwischen den Inseln wieder 125.000 Tickets für Flüge pro Woche geben. Die Fluggesellschaften Aer Lingus, Air Europa, Air Nostrum, Binter, Brussels Airlines, Condor, easyJet, Iberia, Jet2, Norwegian, Ryanair, Swiss Air, Transavia, TUIfly Belgium, Vueling und Wizzair sind startklar.*

*Reisen in der neuen „Normalität*
Am Freitag hat der spanische Gesundheitsminister Salvador Illa drei Kontrollen vorgestellt, die ab Montag jeder Reisende in Spanien  passieren muss. Erstens: Jeder muss angeben, wo er die Ferien verbringt und demnach anzutreffen ist. Zweitens: eine Temperaturkontrolle und drittens: eine optische Einschätzung des Gesundheitszustandes werden vorgenommen. Sollte der Reisende in einem der Punkte auffällig sein, wird er von einem Arzt untersucht. Generelle PCR-Tests für alle Reisenden schloss der Gesundheitsminister aus. 
Kann ich mit leben  
Grüße Thomas


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (23. Juni 2020)

*Hallo Thomas,*

bei mir hier auf dem Festland ist es fast wieder "normal". Vorbei ist nichts, da hast Du recht und deshalb Vorsicht, Vorsicht und nochmals Vorsicht. Wir hatten mit dem Gedanken gespielt mal ein verlaengertes Wochenende auf die Inseln zu fliegen- bei den Superpreisen jetzt. Aber im Moment ist bei uns tolles Angeln und super Wetter im Unterschied zum letzten Jahr.
Kampffische als Vorstufe von Gamefischen haben wir jetzt  auch, das sind dann aber nur little Tunny- bis 10 kg diese Woche schwer. Ist nichts fuer unseren Gourmetgeschmack, aber die kaempfen wie  Grosse.
Und wie jedes Jahr wenn diese Blutmonster mein Boot dreckig machen, nehme ich mir vor eine Seewasserpumpe zu installieren zum sofortigen Deck spuelen.

*Dir erst einmal guten und stressfreien Flug!*

Fuer Deinen warmen Pool, Dein schoenes Haus und Dein Boot kannst Du die ganz kleinen Flughafenkontrollen erleiden.
Ich kenne das tolle Gefuehl nach laengerer Zeit wieder in sein zweites Zuhause zu kommen, geniesse es.

*Gruesse Juergen



*


----------



## chum (6. Juli 2020)

Hallo, weiss jemand hier ob man die Angelizenz auf Fuerteventura außer in Puerto del Rosaria auch in Morro Jable, Costa Calma oder sonst wo im Süden der Insel kaufen kann. Petri Matthias


----------



## Seele (6. Juli 2020)

Soweit ich weiß kannst du ihn in Morro Jable kaufen. Schreib doch einfach mal den Macronesia Fishing Shop an, die sprechen sehr gutes Englisch.


----------



## glavoc (6. Juli 2020)

Dr.Spinn schrieb:


> .. schraubverbindung M16_ V2a._ Sollte die stabile Version werden..



Top Arbeit Doctore! Mein alter Herr (Schlossermeister) hätte lediglich deine Materialwahl bemängelt. V2a wird dir langsam, aber sicher wegrosten.. Fürs Salzwasser, gerade im MM, geht bei uns zuhause unter V4a nix. Auch wichtig: Das Edelstahlmaterial nicht mit Normalstahlwerkzeug infizieren.. Und immer beim Materialeinkauf einen kleinen Magneten mitnehmen (zur Kontrolle). 
Dir ganz lg und dicke Fische fürs neue Gaff


----------



## chum (6. Juli 2020)

Seele schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß kannst du ihn in Morro Jable kaufen. Schreib doch einfach mal den Macronesia Fishing Shop an, die sprechen sehr gutes Englisch.



Danke ! In den Laden wollte ich eh mal rein. Ein bischen Spanisch kann ich auch. Bester Gruss Matthias


----------



## Andre´ (8. Juli 2020)

Ich hab die Lizenz vor 4 Jahren in Morro Jable geholt. War Problemlos, einfach in die Gemeindeverwaltung, Licenca de Pesca Numero 3 sagen, dann bekommst nen Überweisungsschein, mit dem zur Bank die 500 Meter die Strasse runter ist. Einzahlen und mit dem Beleg zurück, wieder zum Sachbearbeiter und du bekommst eine Bestätigung. Der richtig Ausweis kommt leider erst einen Monat später, aber der Wisch reicht auch....


----------



## chum (11. Juli 2020)

Sind erst mal heute gut angekommen auf Fuerte. Werd mich dann mal am Montag auf den Weg nach Morro Jable machen


----------



## chum (13. Juli 2020)

Die Erlangung der Lizenz ist in Coronazeiten nicht ganz einfach. Eigentlich müsste man einen Termin im Internet im Voraus beantragen. Habs irgendwie geschafft, dass der Antrag doch heute gestellt wurde, Gebühr bei der Bank hab ich eingezahlt. Morgen muss ich dann noch mal aufs Amt und die Lizenz abholen. Die gibts in Morro Jable nur noch in einem Büro im Busbahnhof.


----------



## chum (13. Juli 2020)

in der Estacion de Guaguas


----------



## chum (14. Juli 2020)

das ist das Bürgerbüro im Busbahnhof


----------



## chum (14. Juli 2020)

So die Lizenz hab ich noch nicht gekriegt nur die Bestätigung des Antrags. Die Lizenz wird in 2 bis 3 Monaten in Puerto Rosario ausgestellt, da bin ich leider schon längst nicht mehr auf Fuerte. Laut Aussage des Surflehrers meiner Tochter soll ich halt die Bestätigung vorzeigen im Falle eines Falles. Aber Kontrollen gibts eh keine für Sportfischer.


----------



## Bastardmakrele (14. Juli 2020)

chum schrieb:


> Laut Aussage des Surflehrers meiner Tochter soll ich halt die Bestätigung vorzeigen im Falle eines Falles.


Ja, das Risiko ist vertretbar


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (14. Juli 2020)

Franken Fisch schrieb:


> Ja, das Risiko ist vertretbar



*Hallo Chum,*

die Canaren gehoeren zu Spanien und wenn die auch in Afrika liegen, gibts da keine afrikanischen Absurditaeten.
Es handelt sich bei der Angellizenz um einen Antrag der keinerlei Bewilligungsverfahren unterliegt. Laut spanischen Gesetzen gelten solche Antraege mit Zahlung der Gebuehr als bewilligt.
In solchen Faellen ist der Antrag und eine Kopie des Zahlungsbeleges fuer den Fall von Kontrollen mitzufuehren.
Das Risiko kontrolliert zu werden ist im Moment sehr hoch, da die Guardia Civil im Zusammenhang mit Corona sehr aktiv ist und so einfach eine Zufallskontrolle zuschnappen kann, schreiben mir Freunde von den Canaren.
Viel Erfolg und dicke Fische.

*Gruesse vom spanischen Festland 
Juergen*


----------



## chum (15. Juli 2020)

Danke für die Info. War heute früh hier in La Pared in der Bucht vor dem leider zur Zeit geschlossen Restaurant für ne Stunde. 2.Wurf brachte auf Mefo Blinker ein ca. 25cm Fisch der aussah wie ne kleine Gabelmakrele mit einer leicht gelblichen Afterflosse. Leider hab ich das Handi im Auto vergessen. Hab den Fisch released und das Handi aus dem Auto geholt. Dann ging natürluch nichts mehr. Grüsse von Fuerte Matthias


----------



## chum (15. Juli 2020)

noch ein Foto


----------



## chum (20. Juli 2020)

So, war noch ein paar Mal los, allerdings familienbedingt immer nur 30 bis 60min. Leider ging nichts mehr. Heute war ich noch mal im Angelladen in Morro Jable und werds die Tage noch mal versuchen. Suerte   Matthias


----------



## Bastardmakrele (21. Juli 2020)

chum schrieb:


> war ich noch mal im Angelladen in Morro Jable und werds die Tage noch mal versuchen



Ich hoffe deine Ausdauer wird noch belohnt


----------



## chum (26. Juli 2020)

So, zurück in Deutschland. Es blieb beim ersten und einzigen Fisch und gefangen hab ich sonst  nichts mehr. Aber es war eben auch ein Familienurlaub und zum "richtigen" Angelurlaub gehts ja erst am 19.8. nach Tromsö, wenn die Norweger die Grenze offen lassen. Trotzdem hat das Angeln vom Strand bzw.von der Küste richtig Spass gemacht.
Der Angelladen in Morro Jable ist richtig gut und man bekommt auch eine sehr gute Beratung. Den Link zur HP hab ich mal eingefügt:








						tienda de pesca
					

Tu tienda de pesca en Fuerteventura




					www.macaronesiafishingshop.com
				



Ich hatte ja nur eine 10 bis 30g Rute dabei und das nächste Mal wird mich noch eine 40 -60 g Rute begleiten und auch ein wenig Material zum Naturköderfischen, da meine Frau meinte wo denn jetzt der Fisch für den Grill bleibt.
Wer es mal mit dem Surfen probieren will, dem kann ich Emilio in La Pared empfehlen, meine Tochter hat dort 5 Tage gemacht.




__





						Surfschule im Süden Fuerteventuras | Surfkurse und Surfskate
					

Beste Sandstrände zum Surfen. Material inbegriffen, kleine Gruppen, Sicherheit im Wasser, 2.5 Stunden am Strand, erfahrene Surflehrer




					flowsurfproject-fuerteventura.com
				



Ansonsten allen Kanarenurlaubern einen schönen (Angel)Urlaub
Matthias


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (29. Juli 2020)

chum schrieb:


> Angelladen in Morro Jable



*Matthias,*

es sollten Dir alle Canarienangler danken fuer den Tip mit dem Angelgeschaeft.
Ich mag Canarische Angelgeschaefte. Es gibt keine Steuer und die Einheimischen haben wenig Geld. Was angeboten wird, ist meistens faengig, durchdacht und preiswert:
Hier: Halco- TOP, ein sehr erfolgreicher und preiswerter Koeder!
Das aber ein Shop auf den Canaren Fernreisen nach Mexico, die Malediven u.a. anbietet, das ist wahrscheinlich Guiding auf ganz hohem Nivau!
Viel Erfolg und Spass auf den Canaren fuer die, die noch einen Urlaub dieses Jahr dort gebucht haben. Im Winter bin ich sicher auch wieder dort- muesste ja irgendwann Schluss sein, mit diesem Virus.

*Gruesse vom spanischen Mittelmeerfestland *
Juergen


----------



## Barranito (30. Juli 2020)

Moin, 
mein Beitrag zu Kontrollen auf den Canaren.
*Fisch Wilderei*




Allein 20 Verstöße hat die Polizei im Laufe des Juni in Bezug auf Fisch Wilderei festgestellt. Es wurden 35 Kilogramm Napfschnecken (Lapas) und zwölf Tintenfische sichergestellt. Die Vergehen bezogen sich auf Missachtung der Fanggrößen und –mengen. In einem Fall wurden Lapas für zehn Euro pro Kilogramm auf der Straße angeboten. Auch das ist ein Verstoß, denn Freizeitfischer dürfen nur für den eigenen Konsum Fische und Meeresfrüchte fangen. Die Menschen haben Zeit, wenig Geld, und da ist der Ozean als zusätzliche Einnahmequelle verführerisch.

Am 14 August bin ich wieder auf Lanzarote, mal schauen was es da so gibt. 

Grüße Thomas


----------



## Barranito (30. Juli 2020)

Und noch was !
*Fischstand für Arona*
Kanarische Inseln » Mittwoch 29.07.2020 - 12:33




Frischer Fisch, frisch vom Fischer, das soll schon bald im Hafen von Los Cristianos möglich sein. Die Stadt investiert 34.000 Euro in einen Verkaufsstand, der von der Fischervereinigung Nuestra Señora de las Mercedes bestückt wird. Zum Verband gehören 50 Boote und über 80 Fischer. Sie fangen jährlich über 50 Tonnen Fisch. Der Direktverkauf ist für sie eine wichtige Absatzmöglichkeit.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (30. Juli 2020)

Barranito schrieb:


> Fischstand für Arona



*Hallo Thomas,*

wolltest Du Matthias sagen, er kann im naechsten Jahr fuer seine Frau an diesem Fischstand Fische kaufen?
Er wird vielleicht in seinem Norwegenurlaub mehr Fisch fangen, alls ein Fischer von dieser Nuestra Senora de las Mercedes Truppe im Jahr. Eine Tonne pro Boot im Jahr? Bei 10 Ausfahrten im Monat ergibt das wieviel? Unter 10 Kilo pro Ausfahrt! 
Stimmt wohl was nicht, oder hab ich mich verrechnet?



Barranito schrieb:


> Fisch Wilderei



Ich glaube, die Guardia Civil hat  bei uns wegen noetiger Corona - Kontrollen neue Boote bewilligt bekommen. Die Kontrollen sind dieses Jahr auch hier sehr zahlreich und die neuen Boote einfach schoen und sehr schnell!
August, lass was hoeren. Hoffe, Dein Bootsrumpf hat nicht zuviel Bewuchs angesetzt ! Muessten doch bei Dir Mahi-Mahi zu fangen sein? Ich warte hier auf deren Ankunft !

*Gruesse Juergen*


----------



## chum (30. Juli 2020)

Falls es am 19.8 mit der Anreise nach Norwegen klappt stell ich die Bilder Ende August rein. Ansonsten träume ich gerade von einem Kurztripp in den Herbstferien auf die Kanaren. Servus Matthias


----------



## Bastardmakrele (18. August 2020)

Hallo, bin gerade auf Lanzarote und nehme mir auf Grund von Starkwind ein paar Minuten zum Schreiben für die daheimgebliebenen. Bin zusammen mit Thomas auf der Insel und erlebe gerade das Angeln auf der Kanareninsel dank Boot von einer neuen Seite.
Am Ankunftstag, Thomas hatte einen Flieger mit 4 Stunden späterer Ankunft überlegte ich mir die Zeit vernünftig zu nutzen, so brachte ich meine Sachen nur kurz in die Unterkunft, und ging gleich für ein paar Stunden mit der Angel ans Wasser. Der Tiefwasserspot war frei und Hochwasser war auch gerade, so das ich einen 80g Jig gegen den Wind 8-9m/s bemühte. Nach nur einer Stunde Leistungssport gab es beim Absinken des Jigs einen Knallharten Einschlag und zeitgleich bog sich die Rute zum Halbkreis und die Bremse kreischte. Mann hatte ich nach all den Wochen des Coronatheaters von genau diesem Moment geträumt... Da der Biss sehr Ufernah erfolgt, hielt der Fisch natürlich gleich die Flucht entlang der Messerscharfen Felsen für seine beste Option, was ich nur mit starkem Gegenhalten parieren konnte. Nach ca. 3 Minuten unzähliger Flüchten und Kopfstöße konnte ich den Fish endlich an die Oberfläche buxieren und mit der nächsten Welle stranden....und siehe da, ein Sierra mit ca. 3,5kg zappelte wie Duracelhäschen über das Gestein. Ich war unglaublich Glücklich diesen Fisch landen zu können, bedenkt man was für eine Lange Durststrecke ich letztes Jahr für diesen Fish überwinden musste....


----------



## Bastardmakrele (18. August 2020)

....natürlich blieb es nach weiteren 4 Stunden Jiggen der einzige Fisch aber für mich hätte der Trip nicht besser starten können


----------



## Bastardmakrele (18. August 2020)




----------



## Krallblei (18. August 2020)

Glückwünsch


----------



## chum (18. August 2020)

Petri und so Weitermachen


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (19. August 2020)

*Glueckwunsch und Gruesse auf die Insel, auch an Thomas. *

Da fangen wir ja die gleichen Fischlein!

Diese ( Bild ) gestern bei fast spiegelglatter See in der Daemmerung vor Castellon Festland Spanien mit Spinne.
Wenn Ihr viele grosse Mahi-Mahi  fangt / wir warten auf die kleinen Mittelmeerllampugas / kommen wir auch, wenn wir ueberhaupt noch vom Festland wegen dieser Corona auf die Inseln duerfen..
Viel Spass, besseres Wetter, und tolle Fische Euch.

*Gruesse Inga und Juergen









*


----------



## Bastardmakrele (19. August 2020)

Petri Jürgen! 
Nein, wir haben noch keine Goldmakrelen getroffen. Auch Mit der WW keine Aufgezeichnet. Wir haben immer mal wieder Nachläufer von Skipjacks aber außer Köder ankucken passiert da nicht viel.


----------



## Bastardmakrele (19. August 2020)

Wir hatten gleich am ersten Vormittag mit dem Wetter Glück, wenig Wind und Welle bis 1,5- 2 Meter, so das wir uns an einen markanten Offshore Spot trauten. Wir schleppten 3 Wobbler aber hatten keinerlei Kontakt. War ja klar das einem ein Boot nicht gleich zur Fischernte ermächtigt...als die Sonne mir dann für das schludrige Eincremen mit Sonnecreme die Quittung verpasste und sich die unbedeckten Hautstellen in einen dunkles Rot verwandelten entschieden wir uns abzudrehen und uns erstmal abzukühlen. Für den Nachmittag führen wir eine nahegelegene Untiefe an, welche es in sich hatte. Erster Fisch noch gar nicht an Bord, da kreischte schon die zweite Rute. Binnen 2-3 Stunden auf See  konnten an dieser Stelle ein paar Barrakuda, Bonito und einen Bluefish fangen.  Ein ziemliches „Aha“ Erlebnis und absolute Wohltat vergleicht man das mit dem sonst harten Los der  Uferangler


----------



## Bastardmakrele (19. August 2020)

Besonders effizient ist das schleppen von Köderfischen, was uns jeden Morgen eine kleine Shoppingtour durch alle Läden machen lässt, auf der Suche nach den Begehrten Fischen. Leider ist es meistens vergeblich...und auf Sabiki konnten wir leider noch keine brauchbaren Köderfische landen


----------



## Krallblei (19. August 2020)

uh fetter Bonitoooooooooo! Geil!


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (19. August 2020)

*Hallo Andreas,*

Willkommen im Club der Bootsangler. Sonnenschutz, dass hast Du schon gelernt. Aber pass auf die Fuesse auf. Sandalen auf einem Boot im suedlichen Atlantic sind no go!  Und ein Riemchensonnenmuster sieht nicht nur witzig aus, sondern tut auch weh.
Ich denke, alle warten auf eine Fortsetzung, was Ihr da noch fangt. 
Und danke fuer die Info zu den Mahi-Mahi. 

*Gruesse Juergen*


----------



## scorp10n77 (20. August 2020)

Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> *Hallo Andreas,*
> 
> Willkommen im Club der Bootsangler. Sonnenschutz, dass hast Du schon gelernt. Aber pass auf die Fuesse auf. Sandalen auf einem Boot im suedlichen Atlantic sind no go!  Und ein Riemchensonnenmuster sieht nicht nur witzig aus, sondern tut auch weh.
> Ich denke, alle warten auf eine Fortsetzung, was Ihr da noch fangt.
> ...



Ich könnte dir nicht mehr zustimmen!  Man kann an den interessantesten Stellen Sonnenbrand kriegen, wenn man auf einem Boot angelt. 

Schöne Fische übrigens und ich wünsche noch viel Erfolg beim weiteren Kanarenangeln


----------



## Mühlkoppe (20. August 2020)

Hola,

Petri zum Sierra! Hast du die Möglichkeit ein paar Videosequenzen mit der WW einzustellen? Mich würde das Verhalten der Bonitos hinter dem Köder interessieren und was sonst noch so Interesse am Köder zeigt...
" Ein ziemliches „Aha“ Erlebnis und absolute Wohltat vergleicht man das mit dem sonst harten Los der Uferangler "
Na ja, hat auch Vorteile Uferangler zu sein. Vielleicht zeigen die sich aber erst ab 1,5 Meter Wellenhöhe. 
Euch noch viel Spaß und Erfolg! Hoffentlich schaffe ich es dieses Jahr auch noch auf die Insel...

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Bastardmakrele (20. August 2020)

Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> Aber pass auf die Fuesse auf. Sandalen auf einem Boot im suedlichen Atlantic sind no go! Und ein Riemchensonnenmuster sieht nicht nur witzig aus, sondern tut auch weh.


Ja, das ist richtig. Hab auch feste schuhe an Bord. Wenn die Wellen das Boot schütteln sind Flipflops nicht mehr angesagt.


----------



## Bastardmakrele (20. August 2020)

Mühlkoppe schrieb:


> Hola,
> 
> Petri zum Sierra! Hast du die Möglichkeit ein paar Videosequenzen mit der WW einzustellen? Mich würde das Verhalten der Bonitos hinter dem Köder interessieren und was sonst noch so Interesse am Köder zeigt...
> " Ein ziemliches „Aha“ Erlebnis und absolute Wohltat vergleicht man das mit dem sonst harten Los der Uferangler "
> ...



Hallo Thorsten, leider kann ich hier nur Photos hochladen aber ich bereite da was für Youtube vor. Gestern haben wir vergeblich eine Untiefe und schöne Kanten abgefischt. Kaum Fisch auf dem Echo. Bei der Auswertung der Filme traf mich fast der Schlag als ich sah was da wirklich los wahr, unsere Wobbler trafen auf Jurel, AJ Schwärme, große Sierra Gruppen, vereinzelt Barrakuda, Blue und auch Skipjacks.
Die Reaktionen der Sierras sind sehr unterschiedlich. In den meisten Fällen schwimmen sie dem Köder kurz hinterher, bleiben auf Entfernung und drehen dann ab. In Gruppen vorkommende kann es sein das Sie direkt auf den Köder losschiessen und wenige Milimeter davor abdrehen. Fehlbisse haben wir auch auf Film. Ich glaube dass die Kamera sie nicht stört.


----------



## Bastardmakrele (20. August 2020)




----------



## Bastardmakrele (20. August 2020)

Das ist eigentlich der Klassiker. Fische schießen interessiert auf den Wobbler zu und drehen dann kurz vorher ab


----------



## Krallblei (20. August 2020)

Me(h)er bitte


----------



## Salt (20. August 2020)

Sehr coole Bilder von der WW.....wie weit weg wart ihr vom Ufer ungefähr als ihr die skipjacks hinterher hattet? 

Dickes Petri nochmal zu den Bonitos  
War eigentlich was los am Spot? Locals?


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (20. August 2020)

*Andreas,*

was Du beschreibst ist aber seltsam. Ihr habt die Fische gefunden und nichts geht an den Haken? Stimmt denn die Schleppgeschwindigkeit? Arbeitet ihr mit Gezeiten? Auch bei nur 3 Ruten sollte das Setup am Boot stimmen! Zu den Grundlagen gab es einiges im BGB. Das ist bei Bonitos sehr wichtig. Das Boot ist der Lockvogel. Bei Tunnys ist das wieder anders.
Wobbler und Federn, das ist eine Wissenschaft fuer sich, kann man nur ausprobieren.
Wenn ein Bonito / Sierra beisst, paar mal ueber die Stelle gefahren und die Kiste ist voll. So kenn ich es auch von Puerto Rico / Gran Canaria.
Sind bei uns nicht so gross wie bei Euch, sondern nur 45-55 cm. ( siehe Bild- 5 Stueck soeben). Gefangen in 30 min, mit Anfahrt und Suche waren wir 2,5 h unterwegs.

*Viel Erfolg noch!

Gruesse Juergen*

P.S. 
Was ist mit schmackhaften Grundfischen fuer den Grill ? Ist es zu wellig zum  Driften?


*


*


----------



## zulu (20. August 2020)

Schönes UW Photo im blauen Wasser
schaut mal genau hin
schmaler schwarzer Streifen auf dem Rücken, keine Streifen. großes Auge
lange Brustflossen
das sind Albacore
denk ich mal
Z.


----------



## Bastardmakrele (21. August 2020)

zulu schrieb:


> das sind Albacore


Möglich ist es aber die Rückenflosse so gross und spitz spricht nicht für Albi


----------



## Bastardmakrele (21. August 2020)

Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> was Du beschreibst ist aber seltsam. Ihr habt die Fische gefunden und nichts geht an den Haken? Stimmt denn die Schleppgeschwindigkeit? Arbeitet ihr mit Gezeiten? Auch bei nur 3 Ruten sollte das Setup am Boot stimmen! Zu den Grundlagen gab es einiges im BGB. Das ist bei Bonitos sehr wichtig. Das Boot ist der Lockvogel. Bei Tunnys ist das wieder anders.


Hallo Jürgen, seltsam, genau so ist es. Wir haben Köder, Schnurstärken, Distanzen zum Boot, Schleppgeschwindigkeit....alles mögliche varriert aber die Fische drehen ab. Ähnliches habe ich bereits im Pazifik erlebt. Die WW gewährt uns Einblicke darüber das unsere Köder sehr wohl gesehen und beäugt werden, aber nur die wenigsten attackieren. Ich empfehle dir das auch mal in deinem Revier auszuprobieren um mal alle Dir bekannten Theorien zu überprüfen... du wirst echt staunen


----------



## Bastardmakrele (21. August 2020)




----------



## Bastardmakrele (21. August 2020)

Salt schrieb:


> als ihr die skipjacks hinterher hattet


Unterschiedlich, von einigen Meilen bis zu 150m nur. Aber die meisten Skipjacks waren nicht unter 50m Wassertiefe. Also knapp ausserhab der Wurfweite. Überprüfe das gesehene natürlich auch gleich nach Uferkompatibilität.  Lokals waren viele im Bereich des Leuchtturmes zu sehen. Heute waren wir an der Tiefwasserstelle und da waren 3 Locals am fischen.


----------



## Bastardmakrele (21. August 2020)

Franken Fisch schrieb:


> aber die Rückenflosse so gross und spitz spricht nicht für Albi


Diese Rückenflasse trifft da schon eher auf das WW Photo


----------



## zulu (21. August 2020)

Was man da sieht bei dem Fisch im Vordergrund ist nicht die Rückenflosse , sondern die helle linke Brustflosse
diese Arme vom *Albacore* sind einzigartig bei den Thunen , sie sind sehr beweglich, er lenkt damit
und sie reflektieren extrem auffällig das Sonnenlicht
der Fisch auf der rechten Seite im Hintergrund zeigt es sehr deutlich


----------



## Bertone (21. August 2020)

Ich vermute, stutzig macht die, dass bei geschleppten Kunstködern in der finalen Angriffsphase häufig keine adequate Fluchtreaktion kommt, also im letzten Augenblick reflexartig versucht wird dem gerichteten Stoss des Räubers auszuweichen. Das, denke ich, dürfte auch der Grund sein, weshalb geschleppte Köderfische meist deutlich besser fangen, die Duftspur ist ein zusätzlicher Reiz, der andere fehlende Schlüsselreize, wie Fluchtreaktion, kompensieren hilft.
Interessant wäre einem an sich fängigen Kunstköder ein kleines Reservoir für zerstossene Fischstücke einzubauen, und dann zu sehen, wie sich das Verhalten einem solchen Köder gegenüber darstellt.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (21. August 2020)

*Guten Morgen,*

damit Ihr nicht fuer uns Bootsangler alles neu erfindet, hier ein Beispiel, wie es geht:








Ich fische im Mittelmeer gern mit Streifen von Meeraeschen.
Was ich schreibe ist gueltig fuer Tuniden, Marlin,  usw.  und Mahi-Mahi, also fuers Schleppen mit hoeherer Geschwindigkeit. Baracudas und Bluefish faengt man normal, Gott sei Dank,  so nicht!
Im Atlantik sind meist ordentliche Wellen, der Koeder laeuft nicht gleichmaessig wie beim Schleppen in einem See, sondern wird durch die  Bewegung des Hecks des Bootes beschleunigt und wieder verlangsamt.

*Gruesse Juergen*


----------



## Bastardmakrele (21. August 2020)

Bertone schrieb:


> Ich vermute, stutzig macht die, dass bei geschleppten Kunstködern in der finalen Angriffsphase häufig keine adequate Fluchtreaktion kommt, also im letzten Augenblick reflexartig versucht wird dem gerichteten Stoss des Räubers auszuweichen.


Hey Bertone, damit liegst du mit Sicherheit richtig. Der Beißreflex wird häufig bei einem monoton geschleppten Kunstköder nicht hinlänglich stimuliert. Dennoch konnten wir mit diesen Ködern gerade die ersten Tage gute Erfolge erziehlen. Hier spielen dann noch die alten bekannten wie Sauerstoffgehalt, Salinität, Strömung, Tide, Licht, Luftdruck, örtliche Beutefische und individuelle Faktoren wie Hunger oder Ausgeprägte Triebe eine Rolle. Und manchmal kann wie Jürgen sagt auch eine Welle den Köderlauf so verändern dass der gewünschte Impuls gesendet wird, oder genau das Gegenteil die Folge ist....
Wie dem auch sei, der Urlaub ist zuende und ich nutze das kostenlose WLAN der DB um zu schreiben...


----------



## Bastardmakrele (21. August 2020)

Insgesamt waren Thomas und ich 6 Tage auf dem Wasser.
Unser großer Zielfisch war der Wahoo. Die Vorbereitungen auf diesen Angeltrip liefen schon viele Wochen da wir alle möglichen Quellen anzapften (Danke Olaf und seinem Netzwerk an dieser Stelle) um Literatur zu diesem Fisch konsumierten. Richtige Jahreszeit, Fanggründe, Köder, Köderführung etc. Ich hab es ja mit der WW Aufnahme je bereits vor ab genommen. Wir haben die „badass“ Raubfische tatsächlich gefunden und zumindest filmen können. Klasse war auch das Thomas als „beifang“ zum Wahoo auch seinen ersten Thun landen konnte.






Das Wetter ermöglichte uns jedoch insgesamt nur 2 Ausfahrten auf den lokalisierten Spot, weshalb wir überwiegend Inshore ausweichen mussten. Nicht das mich das sonderlich störte, waren hier die Chancen auf Sierra größer, einem Fisch den ich nicht müde werde zu beangeln.












Nach den Erfolgen der ersten Tage ging diese die letzten Tage schließlich  gegen null.  Ich kann mich aber echt nicht beklagen das war ein toller Angelausflug und auch Dir Thomas nochmals herzlichen Dank auch auf diesem Weg


----------



## Krallblei (21. August 2020)

Hey Hauptsache ihr hattet ne schöne Zeit!


----------



## Salt (21. August 2020)

Na für die paar Tage war es doch richtig gut  
Schade das der Hoo nicht beißen wollte aber jetzt wisst ihr zumindest wo ihr suchen müsst. 
Der Thun is doch sicher als Sashimi geendet hoffe ich? 

Freut mich sehr das alles für euch geklappt hat.....is ja aktuell nicht selbstverständlich.


----------



## scorp10n77 (22. August 2020)

Mega geil die Bilder von der WW. Bin richtig gespannt auf das Video! Und der Wahoo kam immerhin gucken. 

Mich würde das auch mal enorm interessieren was und wie oft so hinter meinem Köder herschwimmt ohne anzubeißen. Denn ich glaube, dass auch mit Livebait lang nicht jeder fisch beißt.


----------



## Barranito (22. August 2020)

So, morgen geht es für mich dann auch wieder zurück. Die 6 Tage mit Andreas haben Spaß gemacht und wir haben uns gut verstanden. Auf einem Boot schon wichtig. Interessant war es mal andere Angelmethoden kennen zu lernen, obwohl ausgerechnet der Thun auf meinen bewährten Wobbler kam.

Das Wetter war nicht ganz optimal. Die ersten drei Tage stimmte die Windrichtung aber der Wind wurde mehr, bis es dann mit 7 Bft am Dienstag nicht mehr ging. In diesen 3 ½ Tagen hatten wir 8 Barracuda, 3 Bonito, 1 Blaufisch und natürlich den Thun gefangen.

Dann kam Ostwind, Calima und die Hitzewelle. In den letzten beiden Tagen war es dann nur noch ein Bonito. Aber auch da waren die Fische mit der Kamera zu sehen, nur der Biss kam nicht. Das Wasser hatte sich um ca. 1° erwärmt. War das die Ursache?

*Hitzewarnung für alle Inseln*
Kanarische Inseln » Freitag 21.08.2020 - 09:42

Nachdem am Donnerstag noch die Hitzewarnung nur für Gran Canaria galt, ist sie am Freitag auf alle Inseln ausgeweitet worden. Im Süden, im Hinterland und in den Bergregionen von Gran Canaria kann das Thermometer bis auf 42 Grad Celsius klettern. Auf den anderen Inseln ist mit bis zu 38 Grad Celsius zu rechnen. Am schlimmsten wird es voraussichtlich im Süden und Westen der Inseln und in den Höhenlagen zwischen 600 und 1.400 Metern. Hinzu kommt noch der Calima.

Also am besten Liegestuhl, Sonnencreme, Meer und ein kühles Getränk !

Grüße


----------



## Barranito (22. August 2020)




----------



## zulu (23. August 2020)

.......gratuliere zu dem Fisch !


----------



## chum (26. August 2020)

Nach Fuerte kam Tromsö und was muss ich sagen, freue mich auf nächstes Jahr Kanaren.


----------



## Bastardmakrele (29. August 2020)

Und da ist schon Teil 1 des diesjährigen Kanarenvideos...


----------



## Krallblei (29. August 2020)

Danke fürs Video! Super!!!


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (29. August 2020)

*Sierra gegrillt,* 

wie im Video gezeigt, ist nun nicht so der Hit- gab es denn keine Grundfische zu fangen? Sama, Gallos, Mero und was da noch so ueblicherweise fleucht vor Lanzarote- die Insel ist ja eigentlich bekannt fuer die grossen Vorkommen von Delikatessen. Wer dort war und Fisch gern isst, kann es sicher bestaetigen- die Restaurants-immer tolle Auswahl und mit den Kanarenkartoffeln ist Fisch vom Grill ein Genuss.
Video-wiklich tolle Regie und  perfekter Schnitt!

*Gruesse Juergen*


----------



## Bastardmakrele (29. August 2020)

Freut mich wenn dir der Film gefallen hat. Ich fand den Sierra  sehr lecker, und gegen das etwas trockene vom Fisch gab es eine Knoblauchsauce und reichlich gekühlten Weißwein. Aber ja, Du hast recht, es gibt deutlich schmackhaftere Fische da. Grundfischangeln war jetzt nicht das Thema, wird aber bestimmt in Zukunft auch mal ausprobiert


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (29. August 2020)

*Andreas,*

Schauspieler und zugleich Kameramann zu sein ist schon eine tolle Leistung. Der Thomas war ja wohl am Steuer und hat nicht oft die Kamera gehalten. Und nur der kleine Tuna hat Dich aus dem Gleichgewicht gebracht. TOP-Leistung mit der Camera, ich mein das Boot schaukelt ja auch.

Ich wollte eigentlich im Winter wieder auf GC. Ich finds bei mir hier zu kalt. Geht nicht unbedingt ums Angeln, dafuer muesste schon ein groesseres Boot her. Die kleinen Mietboote schaukeln fuerchterlich, wenn man zum Grundfischen driftet.  Sierra, Blue  und Cuda schleppen geht bei mir hier auch bis zum Abwinken und Big Game Time ist von April bis Oktober auf den Canaren, da ist hier auch gutes Angeln.  Mich reizen nur grosse Mahi-Mahi. Faengt aber Niemand und auf keiner Insel.

Freut mich, dass es nun *5 Warmwasserbootsangle*r auf dem Bord gibt: Dario, Dieter, Thomas, Du und ich. 
Mal sehen, was wir so ins Boot kriegen.

Wahoo, der ist uebrigens auch nicht der Hit der Kueche, aber kaempfen kann er, sollte man schon 50 lbs Instrument haben. Der ist dann auch ein richtiger Big Game Fisch. Mit Wobbler auf Wahoo? Na gut, ich hab auch schon Karpfen auf Gummifisch gefangen, und Benny eine Lisa, was solls!

*Gruesse Juergen*


----------



## Bastardmakrele (30. August 2020)

Servus Jürgen, danke für die Anerkennung, nur Schauspiel würde ich das nicht nennen 
Zum Thema Boot ist es eine unbestrittene Tatsache das man das Meer am effizientesten vom Boot/ Schiff aus befischt. Das shorjigging hat dahingehend seinen Reiz das man unabhängig an Stellen wo es möglich ist, Fischarten beangelt welche im Normalfall  der Reichweite eines Bootes vorbehalten bleiben. Zwischen Biss und Landung liegt meist selbst noch ein Ozean. Ich finde das Shorejigging sehr anspruchsvoll und  habe rein subjektiv eine andere Wertschätzung für den von Land gefangenen Pelagic   . Allerdings bin ich beiden Methoden gegenüber sehr aufgeschlossen, angele ich in der Heimat auch viel vom eigenen Boot.
Was den Wahoo angeht haben wir ihm probiert mit Köderfischen und diesem kleinen Köder nachzukommen. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Du hast schon Wahoo gefangen?
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Mühlkoppe (1. September 2020)

Hi Andreas,
vielen Dank für das sehr professionelle Video! Gerne mehr davon...   
Für mich gehört der gut zubereitete Bonito zum Leckersten, was man dort aus dem Wasser ziehen kann. Zur "Zubereitung" gehört allerdings auch, dass der Fisch unmittelbar nach dem Fang ausbluten muss. 

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Bastardmakrele (1. September 2020)

Hallo Thorsten,

Danke für dein Feedback. Wie bereitest du den Bonito zu? Ganz besonders lecker hat geräucherter Bonito geschmeckt, hat ein Bekannter von Thomas eines Abends mitgebracht...von den Fischen die wir gefangen haben hat uns Barrakuda am besten geschmeckt.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Andre´ (1. September 2020)

Kann mich Thorsten nur anschliessen, frischer Bonito ist für mich und meine Frau wirklich eines der leckersten Essen überhaupt. Bluefisch , Barrakuda , Zackenbarsch und auch Jurel kommen da geschmacklich nicht mit für uns.
Normalerweise lasse ich den Bonito im Restaurant zubereiten, da wir immer im Hotel wohnen. A la plancha nur mit bissi Knoblauchöl/Salz und Pfeffer von beiden Seiten kurz anbraten.
Dazu Papas Arrugadas mit Ajoli und Mojo, himmlisch .....
Kann mir aber nicht vorstellen dass die Restaurants, das in Zeiten von Corona nochmal mitmachen werden.







Hier mal wie das so aussieht:
links Bonito mit Zitronen Knoblach Sosse , rechts A la plancha





Das war eine Zackenbarsch Hälfte und Jurel
Gruss

Andre


----------



## Mühlkoppe (3. September 2020)

Hi Andreas,

ich halte es so wie Andre und lasse meine Fische auch im Restaurant zubereiten. Dabei gibt es für jede Fischart eine "beste" Art der Zubereitung - daher wird der Fisch auch in verschiedenen Restaurants abgegeben, je nach Art.
Die für mich leckersten Varianten vom Bonito hat mein Freund vor Ort gezaubert: einmal frisch als Ceviche mit Limetten, Koriander und Chilis und einmal kalt geräuchert - das war der bisherige Höhepunkt der kulinarischen Verwertung. 

Hier mal aus meinem Lieblingsrestaurant (mit viel Knofi   )


----------



## Bastardmakrele (3. September 2020)

Andre, Torsten, herzlichen Dank, mir fließt schon das Wasser im Mund zusammen...und all der leckere Knoblauch!


----------



## Bastardmakrele (6. September 2020)

hier der zweite Teil des Kanarenvideos...






viel Spaß


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (7. September 2020)

Franken Fisch schrieb:


> Du hast schon Wahoo gefangen?



Ja, das habe ich. Der Wahoo ist ein Fisch, den man nicht unterschaetzen sollte- auf  Booten hat es schon viele Unfaelle mit ihm gegeben. Ich habe in den USA gelebt und Boote in Florida besessen. Florida: da gibt es natuerlich das ganze Spektrum von Gamefischen.
*Das Video, toll und unterhaltsam, wie alle Bastardmakrelenvideos!*
Ich bin uerzeugt, noch ein paar mal Urlaub mit solchen Mamuttrollingtouren  und Ihr werdet groessere Fische fangen. Es ist jetzt viel Zeit ueber den Winter nachzulesen, wie die erfolgreichsten SetUps sind und Charterfirmen auf den Kanaren erzaehlen auch viel, wenn sie keine Kunden haben und man fragt- das als Tip fuer Euch.
Hoffen wir, dass dieser Virus endlich verschwindet.

*TL Juergen *


----------



## Bastardmakrele (7. September 2020)

Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> Das Video, toll und unterhaltsam, wie alle Bastardmakrelenvideos!


----------



## Bastardmakrele (10. September 2020)

zulu schrieb:


> Was man da sieht bei dem Fisch im Vordergrund ist nicht die Rückenflosse , sondern die helle linke Brustflosse
> diese Arme vom *Albacore* sind einzigartig bei den Thunen , sie sind sehr beweglich, er lenkt damit
> und sie reflektieren extrem auffällig das Sonnenlicht
> der Fisch auf der rechten Seite im Hintergrund zeigt es sehr deutlich



Ich bin gerade dabei alle Aufnahmen der WW durchzugehen, unter anderem die Situation wo du Albacore vermutest. Hab jetzt mal die Bilder vor und nach dem abgebebrochenen Angriff faestgehalten, damit du siehst das es sich hier um keine Brustflossen sondern Rückenflossen handelt. Besonders auf den beiden unteren Bildern sind die Streifen auf dem Bauch deutlich zu sehen.


----------



## zulu (12. September 2020)

Nun gut,
den Fisch im Vordergrund auf Bild Nr. 3 halte ich auf Grund der scharf gezogenen schwarzen Rückenfärbung und dem sehr großen Auge für einen Baby-Albacore .
Die Typischen langen Brustflossen sind  schon zu erkennen.
Die sind bei allen anderen Thunen in dieser Größe einfach viel kleiner.
Auf den anderen Bildern sehe ich natürlich auch andere Arten.

any way  

Großes Lob von mir.
Was Du da gefilmt hast ist großartig, schade dass die Videos und die Bilder nicht etwas schärfer geworden sind.
Hätte erwartet dass die WW besseres Material liefert.

 Dein Kanaren - Plan überhaupt gefällt mir sehr gut,
 denn ich habe meine Erfahrungen vor 40 Jahren mit eigenem Boot auf Teneriffa und La Gomera gemacht. 
  Da hatten wir Kodak Instamatik dabei und  haben Papierbilder von den gefangenen Fischen gemacht .
Mittlerweile verschollen und verblichen.

Z.


----------



## Bastardmakrele (12. September 2020)

Danke für die freundlichen Worte und schöne Nachricht. Tut mir leid dass Deine Bilder nicht mehr existieren bzw. Gerade dabei sind sich aufzulösen. Du kannst versuchen die vergilbten Bilder Einzuscannen und mit dem Hochfahren der Kontraste und Farbintensität womöglich die Bilder wieder restaurieren.
Was die WW angeht, so ist sie limitiert aber erfüllt ihren Zweck. Leider wird sie nicht mehr hergestellt, ebensowenig wie eine hochauflösende Alternative ( Spydro ausgenommen)

Gruss Andreas


----------



## Bastardmakrele (14. September 2020)

auch wenn es mir fast schon körperliche Schmerzen bereitet mir das anzusehen....hier ein 5 Min Ausschnitt von der Unterwassercam...


----------



## Andre´ (15. September 2020)

Wahnsinn , anfangs dachte ich das waren immer Einzelfische die wieder abgedreht sind. Später sieht man aber ganz deutlich dass sogar der Futterneid im Schwarm nicht für eine Attacke ausreicht. Das heisst für mich ganz deutlich, super unauffällig fischen und stark an der Köderwahl arbeiten. ich hätte nie im Leben daran gedacht dass soviele Fische kein Interesse an einem Wobbler zeigen....
Danke fürs teilen, ist für mich unwahrscheinlich informativ


----------



## glavoc (15. September 2020)

Andre´ schrieb:


> . ich hätte nie im Leben daran gedacht dass soviele Fische kein Interesse an einem Wobbler zeigen....



drum ist ja auch Lebendköder schleppen so beliebt.
lg


----------



## Bastardmakrele (15. September 2020)

Andre´ schrieb:


> Wahnsinn , anfangs dachte ich das waren immer Einzelfische die wieder abgedreht sind. Später sieht man aber ganz deutlich dass sogar der Futterneid im Schwarm nicht für eine Attacke ausreicht. Das heisst für mich ganz deutlich, super unauffällig fischen und stark an der Köderwahl arbeiten. ich hätte nie im Leben daran gedacht dass soviele Fische kein Interesse an einem Wobbler zeigen....
> Danke fürs teilen, ist für mich unwahrscheinlich informativ



Sollte ich die Möglichkeit haben, nochmals die Spots vom Boot aus zu befischen, dann würde ich nicht mehr Schleppfischen sondern Jiggen. Bertone hat es eigentlich ganz passend gesagt, der Fluchtreflex der potentiellen Beute fehlt im entscheidenden Moment, ein Makel den passive Raubfische womöglich vom Angriff abhält. Da löst so ein ADHS geführter Jig wahrscheinlich eher einen Bissreflex aus...die Betonung liegt aber auf „eher“ da ich nicht viel Fantasie brauche um mir ähnliche Szenen hinter einem taumelnden Jig vorzustellen.
@Andre’ das Vorfach ist ein 0,6mm FC  da ist für mich persönlich nicht mehr viel Luft nach unten wenn ich auf Bonito und Cuda angele. Ich glaube aber das weder Kamera noch Vorfach hier kriegsentscheidend waren sondern die Köderführung.
@glavoc was den Köderfisch angeht, so wird auch dieser verschmäht wenn die Raubfische passiv sind, findest dazu auch WW Aufnahmen auf meinem YT Kanal


----------



## Andre´ (16. September 2020)

Seh ich ähnlich, viel dünner geht nimmer. Ich fische zwar auch 45ger Fluoro aber das wäre bei den Aufnahmen auch nicht entscheidend gewesen.  
Die Rasseln aber scheinen Sie durchaus interressiert zu haben. Auch meine ich gesehn zu haben dass die Fische von deutlich tieferem Wasser nach oben gekommen sind. Also neugierig scheinen sie durch das Geräusch geworden zu sein. Werde auch jeden fall mal eine Rassel an einen Jig bauen das nächste mal .....


----------



## glavoc (16. September 2020)

Franken Fisch schrieb:


> @glavoc was den Köderfisch angeht, so wird auch dieser verschmäht wenn die Raubfische passiv sind, findest dazu auch WW Aufnahmen auf meinem YT Kanal


Ja da gebe ich dir Recht, denke dennoch dass die Ausbeute um ein vielfaches größer ist bei LebendKö im Vergleich zu KuKö (5 bis vielleicht 10 fach?). So zumindest in der kroat. Adria nach meiner bescheidenen Beobachtung. Und auch da gibt es Tricks beim Lebendködertrolling die Räuber dann doch noch zum zubeissen "zu überreden".. 
Kurzum: die ganz große Zahl der Meeresräuber, welche geschleppt in Kroatien erlegt werden , sind auf Lebendköder reingefallen.


----------



## Bertone (16. September 2020)

@Franken Fisch 

Probier mal einen toten Köderfisch mit einfachem Rig, neben einem parallel laufenden Wobbler. Großer dünndrähtiger Einzelhaken weit vorne durch den Kopf nach oben mit einem Springer-Einzel durchs After gezogen und entweder auf den ersten aufgezogen oder am Öhr des ersten fixiert - geht schnell ohne Aufwand und läuft passabel. Dann fehlt zwar immer noch der Reflex, aber die anderen Parameter wie Konsistenz, Geruch und bei Anfassern Geschmack stimmen. Habe gute Erfahrungen damit, allerdings keinen Kameranachweis zur Anzahl der 'interessierten' Fische und der Bissausbeute.
Ebenfalls probier das Schleppen eines simplen Twister, ca. 8-10 cm, mit Kombination gelber Kopf (mit Auge ist wichtig) und roter Schwanz, oder roter Kopf (Auge) und gelber Twister. Vor dem nördlichen Südamerika sind insbesondere Bonitos ganz wild darauf.


----------



## Bastardmakrele (16. September 2020)

glavoc schrieb:


> Ja da gebe ich dir Recht, denke dennoch dass die Ausbeute um ein vielfaches größer ist bei LebendKö im Vergleich zu KuKö


@glavoc es steht außer frage dass der aktive Köderfisch ein überragender Köder ist. Selbst tot und geschleppt wie @Bertone schreibt kann er einen passiven Raubfisch noch eher zum Anbiss "überreden" als ein KuKö. Hab Filmmaterial vom toten geschleppten Köfi der sich nach x Zeit des Schleppens verformt und ins rotieren kommt und mit schwindelerregenden Drehungen den unnatürlichsten Lauf hat, den ein Köder eben kann...nach 30sec des Nachschwimmens dann Biss Barakuda 
Leider haben wir gar keine passenden Köderfische gefangen und zu kaufen gab es die auch nur selten, also war der KuKö natürlich am ehesten Verfügbar.


----------



## scorp10n77 (16. September 2020)

Habe ja auch schon einige Videos studiert, die mittels Waterwolf aufgenommen wurden. Man sieht hier z.B. beim Schleppen auf Dentex mit Live Squid auch oft, dass erst das Fliehen mit Tintenausstoß dann wirklich den Biss provoziert und sie auch bei Livebaits oft echt lange sich das angucken. Wenn ich bedenke wie die Bisse von Dentex oft sind kann ich mir schwer vorstellen, dass der da erst 2 min hinterhergeschwommen ist. Livebait wird von daher immer unschlagbar bleiben. 

Ich denke man darf hier auch nicht außer Acht lassen, dass Fische entweder gerade am Fressen sind, oder eben nicht. Es gibt einfach aktive Tage und weniger aktive Tage. 

PS: Ich glaube nicht, dass man für Cudas und Bonitos 0.60 mm braucht. 0.40 sollte auch reichen. Glaube aber nicht, dass das zwingend hier der entscheidende Faktor ist.


----------



## Bastardmakrele (16. September 2020)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass man für Cudas und Bonitos 0.60 mm braucht. 0.40 sollte auch reichen.


Vom Ufer würde ich persönlich auf besagte Fische nie unter 0,6mm fischen, alleine schon wie oft mein Vorfach egel wie ich mich bemühe die Steine streift. Vom Boot hätte womöglich auch 0,5mm gereicht aber A. baut sich bei deim Tempo von 6-9knoten im Falle eines Bisses schon ordentlich Druck auf, bis die Bremse reagier und B war das Vorfach auch bewusst auf die Handlandung ausgelegt da wir die Fische ins Boot gehoben und nicht keschert oder gafft haben außer beim Thun. 
Ich denke du hast genug Erfahrung und gute Gründe einem 0,4mm bei deiner Methode und in deinem Revier zu vertrauen, ich schließe das für mich aus.


----------



## scorp10n77 (16. September 2020)

Ich sage ja, dass das vermutlich nicht der entscheidende Faktor ist. Fischst du beim Trolling den mit Braid?? Wenn du dir Sorgen machst bzgl des Drucks beim Biss.


----------



## Bastardmakrele (17. September 2020)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Fischst du beim Trolling den mit Braid??


Hallo Dario, ja mach ich. Vorfachlänge beträgt im Schmitt 5- 10m, wenn ich mit Planerboard fische dann bis zu 30m. 
Geflochtene hat sich voll bewährt.... einziger Nachteil in meinen Augen ist, sie ist laut, deshalb die Langen Vorfächer.


----------



## Seriola (17. September 2020)

Franken Fisch schrieb:


> .. einziger Nachteil in meinen Augen ist, sie ist laut, deshalb die Langen Vorfächer.


Laut??


----------



## Bastardmakrele (17. September 2020)

Ja, geflochtene Schnüre machen auf Grund Ihrer Oberflächenbeschaffenheit ein Geräusch unter Wasser. Je älter und rauer die Schnur, je schneller das Tempo, um so lauter das Geräusch, daher paar Meter Mono vorschalten, die ist glatt und erzeugt weit aus weniger Geräusch.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (17. September 2020)

*Wie wir es machen:*

wir unterfuettern mit Braid und dann Trilene Solar  ( 50- 100m ) max. 40 lbs und daran wie Andreas schreibt, ca. 2 - 5 m FC.  Hat den Vorteil die Trilene ist gut sichtbar, und ist kein grosser materieller Verlust bei Ruten Cross! 
Dario, Du hast sicher recht, die Staerke des FC ist nicht primaer- besonders, wenn man mit Geschwindigkeiten ueber 6 knt schleppt!
Bei Verdacht auf den von uns nicht geliebten Bluefish, haengen wir ans FC einfach ein 25 cm Stahlvorfach.

*Gruesse Juergen *


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (18. September 2020)

glavoc schrieb:


> ja da gebe ich dir Recht, denke dennoch dass die Ausbeute um ein vielfaches größer ist bei LebendKö im Vergleich zu KuKö (5 bis vielleicht 10 fach?). So zumindest in der kroat. Adria nach meiner bescheidenen Beobachtung. Und auch da gibt es Tricks beim Lebendködertrolling die Räuber dann doch noch zum zubeissen "zu überreden"..



Glavoc, ich denke, der Andreas muss einfach noch viel lernen und einiges investieren, wenn er erfolgreich mit seinem Kumpel, dem Bootseigner angeln will.
Die doch eher kleinen Erfolge haben nichts damit zu tun, das Andreas nicht mit Lebend Fisch geangelt hat!

Live bait:





						Dashboard - Big Game Fischen - Big Game Fishing Board
					

Big Game Fischen, Big Game Fishing, Saltwater Fishing, Deep Sea Fishing, Hochseeangeln, Jigging Popping, Jiggen, Poppern, Angeln auf Hai, Marlin Angeln, Sail Angeln, Angeln auf Tunfisch, Norwegen angeln, Kroatien angeln, Angeln Gran Canaria, Malediven Angeln, Angeln in Florida, Norwegen Angeln...




					www.big-game-board.net
				




Ist fuer mich ein schwieriges Spagat, der Mero, der Dentex, der AJ  sind fuer mich die erstrebenswerten Speisefische im Mittelmeer und da hast Du recht, willst Du grosse- dann wie Dario mit Calamar oder Hornhecht- eben Live-bait. Nachts auf Schwertfisch.....?

Die Kanaren, glaub mir, ich hab dort selbst Dentex gefangen- wie viele, dass haengt nur davon ab, wie lange Du die irrsinnige Schaukulei des Bootes aushaelst.
Live-baite- muss nicht sein, so angelt auch fast niemand auf den Kanaren und Dario mit seinen Calemar wuerde dort sicher hochkaraetige Meros fangen, weit ueber 10 kilo!

Live-baite- wie faengt man eigentlich eine Sierra und die anderen doch viel groesseren Oberflaechenfische mit Live-bait im Atlantik-?

Gruesse Juergen


----------



## Bastardmakrele (18. September 2020)

Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> Live-baite- wie faengt man eigentlich eine Sierra und die anderen doch viel groesseren Oberflaechenfische mit Live-bait im Atlantik-?



Ich hätte es mit ballooning probiert, da gab es durchaus ein paar stellen wo man hätte ankern können, oder bei ablandigem Wind auch vom Ufer möglich. Langsames Schleppen geht bestimmt wenn die Welle es zulässt. 



Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> Glavoc, ich denke, der Andreas muss einfach noch viel lernen und einiges investieren, wenn er erfolgreich mit seinem Kumpel, dem Bootseigner angeln will.



Ich verstehe dass du sagen willst das ich noch nicht das Ende meiner anglerischen Entwicklung erreicht habe, aber diese Formulierung klingt irgendwie komisch. Lass uns bitte auf Augenhöhe miteinander kommunizieren.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (18. September 2020)

Franken Fisch schrieb:


> ich hätte es mit ballooning probiert, da gab es durchaus ein paar stellen wo man hätte ankern können, oder bei ablandigem Wind auch vom Ufer möglich. Langsames Schleppen geht bestimmt wenn die Welle es zulässt.



*Andreas,*

vom Ufer ja. Aber beim Bootsanhgeln  geht es doch  darum, bei typischen Wetter im Atlantik Fische zu fangen und nicht bei Ausnahmewetter mit glatter See.
Was ich in den Videos sehe, ist einfach kein korrektes Setup. Dies muss auch auf jedes Boot angepasst werden. Das wichtigste beim Schleppen ist: DAS BOOT IST DER HAUPTANIMATOR FUER DEN BISS!  Es verursacht mit der Schraube die Welle in der man fischt! Das trifft auf alle gesetzten Ruten zu, ausser auf die Fullback.  Niemand kann das in einer Woche lernen. Du kanntest ja auch das Boot ueberhaupt nicht. Und, es gibt  ausser Wobblern noch viele andere Kunstkoeder zum Schleppen.  
Ich bin im Jahr ueber 150 Tage auf dem Wasser und das seit Jahren, ich denke, ich kann mir ein Urteil erlauben.
Im BGB gibt es viel interessantes von Leuten, die  vom Boot aus im Atlantik angelten und jahrelange Erfahrung haben.
Hier gab es auch  Beitraege von  frueheren Bootsbesitzern- man kann immer etwas lernen.

*Gruesse Juergen *


----------



## glavoc (18. September 2020)

Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> Glavoc, ich denke, der Andreas muss einfach noch viel lernen..


Genauso wie ich und alle anderen auch  ..
bei uns sagt man sinngemäß: Der Mensch lernt bis zu seinem letzten Atemzug. 
Augenhöhe - genau, nur so kann es gehen.
allen lg


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (18. September 2020)

glavoc schrieb:


> Genauso wie ich und alle anderen auch  .



........man lernt nie aus!
Es gibt ja nun dafuer die Threads, damit wir voneinander lernen.
Ich kann mich noch an Zeiten erinnern, da gab es noch  kein Internet. Infos per Telefon und aus Journalen. Und das Brett im Hafen.....!

In diesem Sinne : Augenhoehe und Selbstkritik !

TL Juergen


----------



## Bastardmakrele (18. September 2020)

So und nun der vorerst letzte Film aus der Unterwasserserie. Hier mit dem Yo-Zuri Bonita


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (21. September 2020)

*Zum Abschluss zum Wahoo*- auf dem AB gibt es Bordies die in Florida angelten. Der eine oder andere hat sicher Wahoo Angeln mit lebenden Sierras, die in Tuna Tubes gestort wurden, miterlebt.

Ich weiss wie das geht - und hier auf Augenhoehe Andreas,  das Boot von Thomas ist zu klein um an die Spots der ausgewachsenen Wahoo auf Lanzarote zu kommen. Das weiss Thomas auch! Lanzerote ist  fuer Wahoo Offshore ein gutes  Revier.

Was Du und Thomas vor Lanzarote fangen kannst, kann man zumindest nicht mit der spanischen Mittelmeerkueste vergleichen. Wir koennen Tunas gamen und nicht entnehmen und ansonsten kleine Fische fangen, groesser 10 kg ist eine Sensation. Wer weiss, vielleicht klappt es ja mal bei Euch mit einem grossen Wahoo! Und Tunas die man entnehmen darf, bei Euch, sind auch nicht zu verachten!

*In diesem Sinne
Euch und allen Kanarenanglern
Viel Erfolg*

P.S. Scheint ja so, das die Reisewarnung aufgehoben wird!


----------



## Bastardmakrele (22. November 2020)




----------



## Salt (22. November 2020)




----------



## Barranito (22. November 2020)




----------



## Bastardmakrele (23. November 2020)

Konform den Weisungen unserer Regierung entschloss ich den Novemberurlaub anstelle in den nahegelegenen bayerischen Wald auf den Kanaren zu verbringen. Da man neuerdings einen PCR Test zum Beziehen einer kanarischen Unterkunft braucht, musste ich mit einem hohen Maß an Risikobereitschaft losfahren da mir das Ergebnis nach 50h des wartens immer noch nicht vorlag. Kurz vor dem Checkin in Frankfurt, dann die Nachricht ich bin negativ, was mich positiv stimmte und ab in den Flieger.

Angekommen auf der Insel packe ich direkt meine Angelsachen aus und begab mich an eine Stelle wo ich tiefes Wasser in Wurfnähe vermutete. Phuuu, ich war das Jiggen gar nicht mehr gewohnt und brauchte wieder eine Weile um mich in die abfolge der Bewegungen und Tempo einzufinden, zum Glück dauerte es nicht lange und so konnte ich bereits nach wenigen Stunden einen kleiner AJ zum aufbauen des Selbstvertrauens in die Technik fangen. Neu war diesmal das ich neben Assist- hooks auch einen Drilling an den Jig hängte, das zur Folge hatte, das sich dieser in die Flanke des Fisches hakte und ich den Fisch quer drillte was mir einen bomben Drill trotz Satzkarpfengroße bescherte. Ein Foto und zack zurück mit Ihm, wo einer ist, sind mehrere aber trotz stundenlanger Anstrengungen sollte es da dabei bleiben. Egal, Abendessen gab es ehhh bei Thomas (Barranito) und seiner Frau die mich auf Paellas eingeladen hatte.






Es war ein freudiges Wiedersehen, bei dem viel reflektiert, geplant und Wissen ausgetauscht wurde. Wir waren uns beide einig das wir den Traum vom Wahoo nicht ausgeträumt hatten und das Großprojekt erneut in Angriff nehmen wollten


----------



## Bastardmakrele (23. November 2020)

Trotz mehrfacher Aktualisierung der Wetterapp blieb die Gewissheit dass die kommenden drei Tage Ostwind blasen würde. Thomas und Ich hatten bereits im August erlebt, dass diese Windrichtung den Fischen gehörig auf den Magen schlug aber dass diese komplett das fressen einstellen würden schlossen wir aus. Die beste Angelzeit ist und bleibt ohnehin die in der man Angelt und nicht auf der Couch hockt also ab aufs Boot und los geht’s. Natürlich liefen die Kameras mit, und zeichneten eine fast gähnende Leere hinter den Wobblern auf. Anders als im August folgten uns keine unzähligen Fischmassen sondern nur vereinzelt mal Sierras und natürlich….der Wahoo










Da sich rein gar nichts zum Beißen animieren lassen wollte ging ich am Ende dazu über eine Rute in die Hand zu nehmen und den Köder durch beschleunige und zurückfallenlassen in eine unruhige Bewegung zu versetzen. Offensichtlich fand ein Bonito an den unruhigen Bewegungen gefallen und schnappte sich den Köder was uns zum glück vor dem Schneidern bewarte.


----------



## Bastardmakrele (23. November 2020)

Am Folgetag war ein Fehlbiss auf Köderfisch das einzige Erfolgserlebnis was wir vorweisen konnten, so dass wir unsere Bootsambitionen bis zum abklingen des Ostwindes begruben und ich mich komplett auf das Rockfishing verlagert. Wie ja bereits auch aus anderen Berichten bekannt gibt es einige Wochen im Jahr einen besonderen Besucher auf den Inseln welcher gelegentlich für wenige Augenblicke am Tag zum Jagen in die Wurfweite von Anglern kommt. Einheimische Angler bilden hier Teams und wechseln sich im Werfen ab, so das immer ein Köder im Wasser ist um die Ankunft der Fische anzuzeigen, Angelspots sind rund um die Uhr besetzt. Als Touriangler braucht man dann doch schon verdammt viel Glück um an die Goldbarren ranzukommen, und diesmal war es mir hold.

Ich fischte an einem C Spot mit fieser Steilkant, je nach Welle zwischen 6- 8Meter erhöht und Jiggt durch die Wassersäule als ich in der Entfernung Aufregung bei den Einheimischen vernahm. Plötzlichen Stürmten 10 Mann ans Ufer während der Anzeigeangler schon mit krummer Rute da stand. In kürze sah ich gehakt Mahis aus dem Wasser springen und in meiner Wurfweite auf einmal auch grüne Leuchtende Torpedos hektisch durchs Wasser schießen.

Ich platzierte meinen Wurf direkt in die Richtung der Mahis und starte das Einkurbeln mit hohen Tempo. Ein Fisch folgte biss zu und blieb nicht hängen, biss erneut zu, wieder nicht gehakt, bis er vor dem Rand des Weißwassers abdrehte und in den Ozean verschwand. Ich setzte meinen Wurf nach, konnte den Mahi erneut zum Folgen animieren doch er blieb nicht hängen. Kurz vor dem Weißwasser stoppte ich auf einmal den Jig und der Mahi nahm den Köder im vollen. Ab dann ging alles ganz schnell, ich kann mich auf den Drill fast gar nicht mehr konzentrieren, sondern setze meine Bemühungen nur noch in die Landung. Schnell konnte ich den im Weißwasser orientierungslosen Mahi ans Ufer pressen aber nicht ausgedrillt kämpft er nun direkt im Hohlufer am seine Freiheit und verhakt alsbald die Schnur um eine Felsnase. Ich verliere den Kontakt zum Fisch komplett und hänge nur noch in den Felsen fest. Mit Verzweiflung mache ich den Bügel auf und überlasse dem Mahi jetzt das Spielfeld wobei das fast aussichtslose passiert, der Mahi die Schnur aus dem Felsen selber frei schwimmt und ich Ihn mit anheben der Rute aus dem Wasser hiefe. Noch habe ich nicht gewonnen und ich klettere dem springen Mahi entgegen um Ihn zu landen. Ich hiefe ihn ohne Schnurbruch oder ausschlitzen über mehrere Felsvorsprünge bis ich ihn fest im Griff habe.






auch wenn "SIE" mit ihren 60cm kein Riese ist, ich bin überglücklich diesen Fisch gelandet zu habe....


----------



## Krallblei (23. November 2020)

So läuft das mein Freund.Auch hier Glückwunsch!


----------



## Bastardmakrele (23. November 2020)

Am Folgetag Stellen wir den Mahis mit dem Boot nach, doch sie sind nicht aufzufinden. Auch die kommenden Tage blieb es vom Ufer ruhig, selbst die Einheimischen verweilten auf den Felsen, nur auf den einen Moment wartend…

Der Spot von dem ich fischte war Fluch und Segen zugleich. Auf der einen Seite zog er Raubfische an, die im Weißwasser ihr Glück versuchen wollten, so dass ich täglich meine 1-2 Bisse bekam, auf der anderen Seite erfolgten die Bisse in der Regel direkt vor den Füßen was einige Fische zu einer unhaltbaren Flucht parallel der Uferkante ausnutzten. Wenn das passiert ist ein Schnurbruch an den porösen und scharfkantigen Felsen nicht ausgeschlossen. Mir ist das inzwischen zwei mal passiert und ich hoffe dass der Bonito den Köder wieder abschütteln konnte oder schnell von einem Bluefisch von seinem Leid erlöst wurde. Die Geschichten von in wenigen Tagen wegrostende Haken fällt mir schwer zu glauben. Oder glaubt ihr das?

Aber es läuft nicht immer schlecht, so wie hier am letzten Tag als ich Vormittags einen kurzen Abstecher ans Ufer machen wollte, bevor ich mit Thomas mit dem Boot zur letzten Ausfahrt rausfahren wollte


----------



## Bastardmakrele (23. November 2020)

Wir hatten gemeinsam mit Thomas nun doch schon einiges versucht um einen Wahoo zu überlisten. Zwar konnten wir sie lokalisieren aber nicht fangen. Selbst ohne Kamera in der Schnur mit dünnen Vorfächern und richtig highspeed und speziellen Wahoobaits (Fransenköder/ YoZuri Bonita etc.) blieben wir Schneider. Zur letzten Ausfahrt überraschte Thomas mit einem Kurswechsel zu einer anderen Untiefe. Wir waren komplett von Kunstködern weg und schleppten große Sardinen bei gefühlt 3 Knoten als wir in wenigen hundert Metern eigenartiges an der Oberfläche wahrnahmen. Es gab auf einmal Wellen die völlig antizyklisch zu den normalen Wellen verliefen und es schien auch so als ob in deren Gischt auch kleinfische umherflogen….wir hatten noch nicht einmal die Palette aller Möglichkeiten des Gesehenen erörtert als auf einmal die Hölle an Bord hereinbrach. Eine Rute Bog sich kreischend bis ins Handteil und hinter dem Boot flog das Wasser auseinander und wurde schaumig geschlagen. In einem Affenzahn wurde die Schnur von der Rolle gerissen und Thomas eilte mir zu Hilfe und fing an alle anderen Ruten einzukurbeln. Auf einmal wurde die Schnur schlaff und ich spürte wie alles in mir zusammensackte. Thomas fragt mich was jetz los sein und ich traute mich nicht auszusprechen was ich befürchtete bevor ich mir nicht sicher war. Ich kurbelte verzweifelt drauf los und tatsächlich, die Rute war wieder krumm, der Fisch nur auf uns zugeschossen. Wir führen dem Fisch eine Weile hinterher und Thomas sprach aus was ich immer noch nicht zu hoffen wagte, kann das wirklich sein? Wahoo!!!! sagte er und wenig später tauchte der Fisch unter der Wasseroberfläche auf. Nach einigen weiteren Fluchten konnte Thomas den Gaffhaken auf den ersten versuch richtig setzen, und als ob der Wahoo den Köder nur mit den Zähnen festgehalten hätte, schnalzte mir mein Köderfischsystem schon entgegen.

Eigentlich passiert sowas eher im Film dass dann am Ende nach all den Anstrengungen alles gut wird, bei uns hat das in echt geklappt, was für eine Freude…der Fisch war 1.45m und wog 18kg.

Thomas auch auf diese Weis nochmal herzlichen Dank für dieses unvergessliche Abenteuer!


----------



## Bastardmakrele (23. November 2020)




----------



## Brillendorsch (23. November 2020)

toller Bericht, Petri


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (23. November 2020)

*Andreas und Thomas,*

Gratulation, der Wahoo- jetzt wisst Ihr wie der kaempft und die Technik stimmt. Dickes Petri.

Grosse Sardinen schleppen- funktioniert auch bestens auf Skipjack Tuna, Ihr  wisst, wie das auffaedeln geht, sonst hatte der Wahoo nicht gebissen- nochmals Glueckwunsch und Ihr werdet Euch sicher steigern und vielleicht enden Eure Aktionen im richtigen Big Game!
Ich wuensche es Euch von Herzen! Und vor allem- wenn Tripps geplant sind- ein Wetter zum Auslaufen!

Fisch ist Fisch und Immobilien sind Immobilien.
Es  wird sicher ein schoenes Video vom Wahoo Fang!

*Gruesse Juergen*

P.S. Der  grosse Wahoo hat Zaehne und gewaltige - Finger weg von duennem FC, Andreas lies im BGB, viele haben diesen Wahnsinns- Kampffisch gefangen!  GC war mein Plan zum Jahreswechsel- aber dies Corona und die Saison fuer Gamefische ist ja vorbei. Schaukeln auf Grundfische war nicht Euer Ding? Irgendwie denk ich immer an was schoenes zum Essen und das gibt es es auf den Kanaren mehr als reichlich!


----------



## Salt (24. November 2020)

Auch von mir nochmal fettes Petri für euch zwei zum gelungenen Wahoo und auch sonst lief es ja ganz ordentlich. Besonders auf den Almaco bin ich neidisch....mein letzter AJ is schon viel zu lange her. Hast gut was riskiert Andreas und es hat sich ausgezahlt  aber immer dran denken, es sind nur Fische....besonders von den Felsen aus. Es hat erst vor ein paar Wochen wieder nen Local gespült der erst Tage später gefunden wurde

Ich hatte im dritten Anlauf für Anfang November auch schon gebucht, wäre ja sogar noch ohne Test hingekommen....dann hats mir den Rückflug gecancellt, da hatte ich endgültig kein bock mehr. Konnte ja alles noch kostenfrei stornieren, also zumindest kein finanzieller Verlust. 
Naja, nächstes Jahr wieder richtig

Bin schon auf das Video gespannt!


----------



## Bastardmakrele (24. November 2020)

Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> Ich wuensche es Euch von Herzen! Und vor allem- wenn Tripps geplant sind- ein Wetter zum Auslaufen!


Dankeschön


----------



## Bastardmakrele (24. November 2020)

Danke Olaf!



Salt schrieb:


> Ich hatte im dritten Anlauf für Anfang November auch schon gebucht, wäre ja sogar noch ohne Test hingekommen..


das wäre ne fette Überraschung gewesen dich auf den Felsen zu treffen


Salt schrieb:


> aber immer dran denken, es sind nur Fische....besonders von den Felsen aus. Es hat erst vor ein paar Wochen wieder nen Local gespült der erst Tage später gefunden wurde


grauenhafte Vorstellung, aber ich hatte eine deutlich geringere Risikobereitschaft als du vielleicht jetzt denkst. Du weisst wie links und rechts vom Platou das Wasser auf die Felsen knallt und diese überspült, da kann man gar nicht den Respekt davor verlieren


----------



## Salt (24. November 2020)

Franken Fisch schrieb:


> Danke Olaf!
> 
> 
> das wäre ne fette Überraschung gewesen dich auf den Felsen zu treffen
> ...


Na vielleicht beim nächsten Mal, wer weiß! 

Wie gesagt, ich hatte dort wo du warst schon eine sehr brenzlige Situation wo mich wortwörtlich nur das Schicksal gerettet hat. Und da kam das Wasser noch nicht auf die Flächen rechts und links von der Insel der Locals. 
Man glaubts nicht bis man es nicht selbst erlebt hat....der Spot hat durch das tiefe Wasser und die Uferlinie am C-Spot ne verdammte Neigung zu echten Freakwaves....und ich meine nicht die Dinger die man kommen sieht sondern die, die plötzlich einfach da sind!


----------



## Barranito (24. November 2020)

Hola, kurze Info zu den Kanaren.
Ab Montag muss jeder Reisende einen PCR-Test vorlegen. Das wird am Flughafen überprüft. Wer keinen Test dabei hat, muss mit einer Strafe rechnen und muss sich am Flughafen einem Schnelltest unterziehen, der in einem gesonderten Bereich durchgeführt wird. Das Ergebnis gibt es nach circa einer Stunde. Wer negativ ist, kann seinen geplanten Urlaub beginnen.

SV-AR

PS: Die Strafe soll bis zu 6000,- € sein.


----------



## Salt (24. November 2020)

Danke für die Info   
Is PCR das einzig erlaubte? Hatte anfangs gehört das Antigentest auch OK ist....der Zwangstest am Flughafen ist dann ja wahrscheinlich auch ein Antigen da PCR länger braucht fürs Ergebnis.


----------



## Mühlkoppe (24. November 2020)

Petri zum Wahoo und danke für den Bericht. Vielleicht schaffe ich es ja dieses Jahr noch auf meine Insel - der Plan steht jedenfalls...
Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Kuddelmuddel (24. November 2020)

Mega toll was Ihr da macht, super Berichte! 
So ein geiler Wahoo und ne richtig schicke Mahi. 
Ich bin regelmäßig am Hafen von Morro am Jiggen und habe bis jetzt einige Bonitos und Blues erbeutet, dank Corona komme ich aber nicht mehr dazu momentan und meine Angellizenz für die Canaren ist schon ein Jahr ungenutzt

Danke für die tolle Unterhaltung, da fangen meine Finger an zu Jucken 

Gruß und Petri


----------



## Andre´ (30. November 2020)

Servus Kuddel, am Hafen in Morro hab ich auch schon seeehr oft gefischt. Allerdings hatten die vor einigen Jahren, als ich das letzte mal da war einen Zaun errichtet , so dass der Zugang zur Aussenmole komplett versperrt war. Wo fischst Du denn aktuell dort ? Die Innenseite war bei mir eine Katastrophe fischtechnisch gesehen...


----------



## Kuddelmuddel (30. November 2020)

Hallo Andre, 

ich war immer an der Außenmole zur Hafeneinfahrt. Wo auch fast immer die Camper mit Ihren Wohnmobilen standen. 
An der Einfahrt zum Hafen stand ich auf den Molesteinen und habe dort gewobbelt oder gejigged. 
Auch auf der gegenüber liegenden Seite habe ich geangelt, da muss man aber schon ein wenig klettern um an die Spitze zu kommen. 
Das letzte mal war ich im August 2018 dort und es war kein Zaun oder ne Abgrenzung vorhanden. 

Gruß Kuddel


----------



## Andre´ (1. Dezember 2020)

Klingt gut, wahrscheinlich haben sie ihn wieder abgebaut. Ist ja wirklich eine schöne und gut erreichbare Stelle gewesen.


----------



## Bastardmakrele (4. Dezember 2020)

So Männer, nun der bildliche Nachweis dass die Fische nicht vom Fischmarkt kommen, viel Spaß dabei


----------



## Krallblei (4. Dezember 2020)

Bääm super Video!!!!

Like


----------



## Salt (4. Dezember 2020)

Sehr geiles Video


----------



## Barranito (5. Dezember 2020)




----------



## Bastardmakrele (30. Januar 2021)

So Männer, hab endlich die Muse gefunden ein Video vom schleppen mit Naturködern zusammenzuführen....


----------



## Rapfologe (31. Januar 2021)

Schöne Aufnahmen  wer die Ultralight Angelei mag, kann auch sehr gut mit kleinen Jigs und Mini Gummiködern an den Häfen und in ruhigen Zonen auf verschiedene kleine Barschartige fischen. Das klappt auch sehr gut, es aber mehr Kleinfischangelei.


----------



## Krallblei (1. Februar 2021)

Schönes Video mein Freund.Danke Dir


----------



## Bastardmakrele (6. März 2021)

Liebe Leute, macht euch ein Bier auf und entspannt bei diesen Aufnahmen und Sound. Herzlichen Dank Thomas für das Videomaterial, mich hat es wirklich berührt


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (7. März 2021)

Tolle Aufnahmen, ich mein man muss es sich mal vorstellen. Nach einer Schlepptour tickt man die SD-Karte in den Rechner und was sieht man, Delphine schwimmen um den Koeder...Wahnsinn!!!


----------



## Salt (7. März 2021)

Klasse Aufnahmen! 
Kommt da übrigens öfter vor das einem Delphine beim trolling ne ganze Weile hinter den Lures folgen. 
Zum Glück sind die meist so Klever das sie die Täuschung durchschauen.


----------



## Bastardmakrele (8. März 2021)

Salt schrieb:


> Zum Glück sind die meist so Klever das sie die Täuschung durchschauen


Dankeschön Olaf!
Die sind echt clever aber auch sehr verspielt. In einer anderen Aufnahme sieht man wie ein Halbstarker den Köder auch mit der Nase anschubst....zum Glück ohne konsequenzen. Die Delphine waren im Windschatten großer Sardinenschwärme in großen Zahlen um die Inseln aufgetaucht aber sind diesen inzwischen auch wieder weggefolgt.


----------



## Salt (8. März 2021)

Bisschen was geht aber schon noch....hab grade ein Bild von nem schönen Albacore über 5 Ecken bekommen. Kam sogar beim jiggen!


----------



## Bastardmakrele (8. März 2021)

Ja, Delphine war nicht das einzige was den Sardinen gefolgt ist ....


----------



## heiaman (28. Mai 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
ich fliege übernächste Woche für 7-Tage nach Lanzarote und wollte mal in die Runde fragen, ob es möglich ist die Angellizenz ( Ufer ) mittlerweile per online Banking zu bezahlen. Habe mir sonst immer das Formular online heruntergeladen und bin dann zum bezahlen zu einem Bankautomaten in Arecife, da ich kein spanisch spreche ,habe ich auf englisch Spanier angesprochen, die mir dann geholfen haben. Anschließend mit dem Einzahlungsbeleg ins Cabildo eine "Nummer gezogen", 20 Minuten gewartet und den Angelschein in Empfang genommen. Vielleicht geht es mitlerweile ja unkomplizierter.
Grüße, Heiko


----------



## Salt (29. Mai 2021)

Moin Heiko,
Ist mir leider nix bekannt....auf Gran Canaria gibt's wohl einen Spanier, der einem vorab gegen eine kleine Gebühr die Erlaubnis besorgt und zum ausdrucken zu mailt. Heißt glaube ich Sunil....der ganze Prozess klingt zwar erstmal bisschen phishy mit Vorkasse und zuschicken einer Ausweiskopie aber er ist wirklich zuverlässig laut diversen Berichten in englischen Foren und ich kenne einige Leute die das so gemacht haben.
Musst du mal googeln wenn der für dich infrage kommt.
Grüße...


----------



## Kuddelmuddel (30. Mai 2021)

Jop die Lizenz besorgt Sunil umgehend für 40€ normal sind glaube 23€, ist ein netter Typ, lief bei mir einwandfrei und fix. 
Er erledigt den Amtgang und besorgt die Lizenz. Somit spart man selber Zeit und Mühe. 

Außerdem fand ich gut, dass er mir ungefragt alles mögliche an wichtigen Details z. b über Geschütze Arten, livebait bis zu bestimmten Größen u. v. mehr in einer seiner Mails verlinkt hatte. 

Hier kannst Du Sunil finden und kontakt aufnehmen

Sunil Uttamchandani








						Gran Canaria Beaches, Holidays in the Atlantic Paradise
					

How to plan your holiday in Gran Canaria, with useful tips by local people, and get back in one piece. Choose the best hotels, visit the best beaches, and find the greatest bargains when shopping.



					www.grancanariabeaches.com
				





			https://grancanariaairporttransfers.com
		









						Welcome to Fuerteventura Beaches
					

Welcome to Fuerteventura Beaches



					www.fuerteventura-beaches.com
				











						Grancanariabeaches.com
					

Grancanariabeaches.com. Gefällt 904 Mal · 2 Personen sprechen darüber. GranCanariaBeaches.com shows you the best beaches of Gran Canaria, the island with the best weather in the world.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## Bastardmakrele (31. Mai 2021)

kann Sunil auch nur wärmstens empfehlen. Ehrenmann, erledigt alles schnell und zuverlässig. Kostet ein bisschen mehr aber du hast den Kopf frei fürs Wesentliche.


----------



## Salt (31. Mai 2021)

Und dafür das der Schein ja 3 Jahre und für alle Inseln gilt is es auch mit "Servicegebühr" voll ok!


----------



## heiaman (1. Juni 2021)

Danke euch für die Info. Werde meine neue Shimano Monster in 315cm mal einweihen und falls ich widererwartend etwas fange, schicke ich mal ein Foto.
Bisher habe ich in all den Jahren nur einen Barakuda gefangen, allerdings habe ich auch nicht wahnsinnig viel Zeit in die Spinfischerei investiert. 
Versuche mich diesmal mal an der Küstenstrecke vom Club La Santa.


----------



## Kuddelmuddel (2. Juni 2021)

heiaman schrieb:


> Danke euch für die Info. Werde meine neue Shimano Monster in 315cm mal


Gehst du mit der Monster jiggen? 
Hatte mir die vor paar jahren als travelspin version zugelegt. Auf den Kanaren drei Wochen mit dem Gerät gejiggt vom Ufer aus!! Gutes Gerät zum Bizeps und Rücken Training, hat mich echt geschlaucht nach ner Weile! Im nächsten Urlaub war sie nicht mehr dabei Hatte dann was leichteres mit!! 
An für sich aber kein schlechter Stock! 

Gruß Kuddel


----------



## Salt (2. Juni 2021)

Sehr gute Ecke....aber auch sehr anfällig für Wind und Wellen leider. 
Ich würde auch ne leichte 20g Rute für den "Teich" einpacken....Wolfsbarsch und unter der Brücke gute Brassen sind ne gute Alternative wenn's draußen zu doll is.


----------



## heiaman (3. Juni 2021)

Ja ich nehme die Monster zum jiggen.@ Salt, ja eine Travel Spin mit 25 Gramm passt auch immer ins Gepäck. Wolfsbarsch geht eher auf der anderen Seite zwischen Puerto Calero und Femes. Eigentlich müsste ich mal mehr Zeit zum fischen dort verbringen, fahre aber mehr mit meiner Frau die Strände, Bodegas und Märkte ( ich hoffe den in Haria gibt es noch )an. Zum fischen gehe ich immer nur 1-2 Stunden. Ab und an stehe ich morgens um 5 Uhr mit ein paar Spaniern und Engländern an der Hafenmole und probiere mein Glück auf Sieras. Berichte dann mal wie es dieses Mal lief.


----------



## heiaman (14. Juni 2021)

So wie versprochen mal ein kurzer Bericht aus Lanzarote. Der Tourismus beginnt hier langsam wieder an Fahrt aufzunehmen. War leider erst 3x angeln und nach zwei Schneidertagen ( Wetter war auch nicht doll/ viel Wind und auch keine perfekten Stellen ), habe ich gestern einen richtig guten Barrakuda gehakt, der mir aber kurz vor der Landung ausgeschlitzt ist. Köder war ein weißer Stickbait. Heute Abend starte ich nochmal zum Abschluss einen Versuch, morgen geht es dann wieder nach Hause.


----------



## Salt (14. Juni 2021)

Zumindest schon mal Kontakt gehabt! 
Weiß geht immer


----------



## Bastardmakrele (14. Juni 2021)

heiaman schrieb:


> So wie versprochen mal ein kurzer Bericht aus Lanzarote. Der Tourismus beginnt hier langsam wieder an Fahrt aufzunehmen. War leider erst 3x angeln und nach zwei Schneidertagen ( Wetter war auch nicht doll/ viel Wind und auch keine perfekten Stellen ), habe ich gestern einen richtig guten Barrakuda gehakt, der mir aber kurz vor der Landung ausgeschlitzt ist. Köder war ein weißer Stickbait. Heute Abend starte ich nochmal zum Abschluss einen Versuch, morgen geht es dann wieder nach Hause.


heute Abend ist showdown! Drück dir die Daumen


----------



## Brillendorsch (14. Juni 2021)

heiaman schrieb:


> Heute Abend starte ich nochmal zum Abschluss einen Versuch


na dann mal Petri, hol ihn raus


----------



## heiaman (18. Juni 2021)

Am letzten Abend hatte ich tatsächlich wieder einen Barrakuda am Haken, diesmal ein kleineres Exemplar, welches  mir aber wieder kurz vorm Ufer ausgestiegen ist. Werde im Oktober wenn ich wieder  nach Lanzarote fliege die Einzelhaken gegen Drillinge zurück tauschen. Gebissen hat der Fisch wieder auf den weißen Stickbait. Auch wenn ich letztlich keinen Fisch landen konnte, hatte ich trotzdem einen riesigen Spaß. Übrigens kann ich die Shimano Monster Travel in 3,15 m nur empfehlen, mit dieser Rute sind sehr große Wurfweiten möglich. Jetzt werde ich bis August auf Zander fischen und Mitte September fahre ich mit meinem besten Angelfreund 1. Woche nach Schweden.


----------



## Harrie (18. Juni 2021)

Moin heiaman,
was fischt Du für eine Rolle an der Monster?


----------



## heiaman (19. Juni 2021)

Hallo Harrie,
verwende eine Penn Sargus 5000 und schalte ein 0;45 Fluorcarbonvorfach in 1,50 m vor.
Im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen fische ich eine monofilament Hauptschnur, überlege aber nächstes mal 
eine zweite Spule mit geflochtener mitzunehmen.


----------



## Seele (20. August 2021)

Kumpel ist gerade auf Teneriffa. Hat einer paar Tipps was gerade vom Ufer geht? Hauptsache es zappelt bisschen an der Rute.


----------



## Salt (22. August 2021)

...


----------



## Bastardmakrele (28. August 2021)

Bin wieder auf den Kanaren und genieße endlich mal Sommer in vollen Zügen. Diesmal bin ich mit der ganzen Familie da, und Angeln, auch wenn es mir schwer fällt, passiert nur am Rande. Dennoch hat es geklappt bislang zwei Ausfahrten mit Thomas zu machen, bei der mein Cuda PB gefallen ist, 1,11m auf Makrele am System.


----------



## Salt (28. August 2021)

Klasse Fisch  
Da steigt die Vorfreude auf den Herbst!


----------



## Bastardmakrele (30. August 2021)

Auch unsere dritte Ausfahrt ist erfolgreich verlaufen. Der Biss erfolgte keine 3minuten nach dem auslegen des Köders und der Fisch erfreute mit einem fulminanten Kampf. Danach war der Zauber leider vorbei, mit zunehmender Hitze nahm auch die Fischaktivität ab, so das auch wir im Pool nach Abkühlung suchen mussten


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (2. September 2021)

Salt schrieb:


> Da steigt die Vorfreude auf den Herbst!



*Mr. Mahi -Mahi, *freu Dich auf den Urlaub, ich hoffe Du faengst Deinen Traumfish-  ist auch meiner.
*Gruesse Juergen*


----------



## Bastardmakrele (2. September 2021)

Nach einem mäßigem Angeltag entdeckten wir auf dem Heimweg eine kleine Feedingfrenzy. Die Spinnruten waren schon montiert so das wir paar Würfe zwischen die flüchtenden Fische machen konnten, nach dem dritten Wurf nahm ein Skipjack den Jig und ich durfte mich an einem tollen Drill an leichtem Gerät erfreuen


----------



## Bastardmakrele (12. September 2021)

Ein paar Tage später treffe ich mich mit Peter, einem Kajakangler und wir beschließen auf Grund des positiven Wetterberichtes eine Ausfahrt auf der Westseite der Insel zu machen. Da sein Zweitkajak anstelle von Pedalen nur ein Paddel hat war ich schlicht schon am Ende meiner Kräfte als wir 3 1/2 Seemeilen vor der Küste einen Unterwasserberg erreichten auf der das Wasser von 250m auf 120m Steigt. Natürlich war in dieser Tiefe Jiggen angesagt und als die erste Rute krumm war, war von der Müdigkeit oder Jigginganstrengung nichts mehr zu spüren. Nach etwas Kleinkram konnt ich meinen bislang größten Pargo landen. Was für ungestühme Kämpfer!


----------



## Bastardmakrele (12. September 2021)

Nach einem Stellenwechsel legte auch Peter nach und überlistet mit seiner Jiggingtechnik einen wunderschönen Amberjack der 20Pfund Kategorie. Der tauchte nach dem Biss erstmal bis auf Grund ab, dass die Rollenbremse geschlossen war störte ihn wenig. Zum Glück fand er dort kein Fels um das Vorfach zu kappen so das er sich nach beachtlicher Gegenwehr doch an die Oberfläche buxieren ließ. Nach einem Erinnerungsphoto wurde der Traumfisch direkt released.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (12. September 2021)

Franken Fisch schrieb:


> Da sein Zweitkajak anstelle von Pedalen nur ein Paddel hat war ich schlicht schon am Ende meiner Kräfte......



Respekt!    *Gruesse Juergen*


----------



## Bastardmakrele (13. September 2021)

Das anglerische Finale des Urlaubs hob ich mir für einen Uferbesuch auf. Nach intensiver Recherche des Wetters und Tidenhub tat sich ein kleines Zeitfenster auf, bei dem ich an einem Tiefwasserspot auf Idealbedingungen stoßen sollte. Ich führ noch im dunklen  loß um das Morgengrauen am Spot zu erleben, und so war meine Entäuschung doch sehr groß als ich aus der Ferne im ersten Tageslicht mehrere Autos am Spot parken sah. Ich konnte zum Glück auf ein Platou ausweichen das nur bei Ebbe begehbar ist und mit zunehmend steigendem Wasser ungemütlicher wird. Zumindest konnte ich mir damit erstmal Zugang zum Tiefwasser sichern. Nach einigen Würfen nahm ein Eidechsenfisch den Jig was ich an diesem Spot noch nie erlebt hatte. Trotz des schlechten Omens biss wenig später beim Absinken des Jigs ein kleiner Bonito im Weißwasser. Mit steigender Flut räumte ich meinen Spot wieder und packte zufrieden die Angelsachen ein. Auch wenn ich anglerisch nicht so konnte wie ich wollte war es für mich ein voller Erfolg und da ich es nicht übertrieben habe darf ich auch hoffen das Weibchen und Baby auch wieder gern mit dabei sind wenn es auf die Inseln geht.


----------



## Salt (13. September 2021)

Bonito dance  
Die Schuhe kommen mir übrigens auch bekannt vor.....
Super Kayak trip den ihr da gemacht habt! Bin auch am überlegen ob ich so einen squid unbedingt brauche


----------



## Bastardmakrele (13. September 2021)

Klar, der Tipp mit den Merrell stammt ja auch von dir
Zu den JLC ist es so das sie gut sind aber wir hatten auch genau so viel Fisch auf konventionelle Jigs, da war kein Unterschied zu merken.
Ich hatte mir welche in 100g fürs Uferfischen mitgenommen aber bin auf Grund der schlechten Wurfeigenschaften der Gummiflatschen gleich wieder davon abgekommen. Sind halt doch eher fürs vertikalfischen gemacht.


----------



## Salt (13. September 2021)

Bastardmakrele schrieb:


> Klar, der Tipp mit den Merrell stammt ja auch von dir


ach daher kannte ich die

Bei den Squids hatte ich bisschen mit den von Savage Gear geliebäugelt....aber denke fast, nen guter Gummifisch kommt auf den selben Effekt...langsam & viel Bewegung.


----------



## Salt (15. September 2021)

Hat zwar nicht direkt was mit den Fägnen auf den Kanaren zu tun aber evtl trotzdem interessant für manche im Blick zu halten:

Auf La Palma wird mit einem Ausbruch der Vulkankette Cumbre Vieja im Süden der Insel gerechnet, da sich die Aktivitäten in letzter Zeit verstärken und auf aufsteigendes Magma hindeuten. Aktuell gilt Warnstufe gelb (2 von 4)

Ob und wann kann natürlich niemand genau vorhersagen aber wenn, dann könnte es teilweise Auswirkungen auf den Flugverkehr und natürlich auf der Insel selber haben.


----------



## Barranito (15. September 2021)

Glückwunsch zu den Schuhen


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (16. September 2021)

Barranito schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zu den Schuhen


Ich lese mit dem groessten Vergnuegen die Abenteuer auf Lanzarote- Nun jeder hat seinen Traumfish- meiner waere der Amberjack- aber zum Teufel, was hat das alles mit Schuhen zu tun? Na ja, Klippenschuhe, aber im Kanu?

*Gruesse Juergen*


----------



## Bastardmakrele (18. September 2021)

fishing Canary Islands special, from boat, kayak and shore english sub


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (18. September 2021)

Bastardmakrele schrieb:


> fishing Canary Islands special, from boat, kayak



*Andreas , *wie immer- total unterhaltsam. Perfect gemacht, Text, Sound. Gruesse auch von meiner Frau Inga, die hat mich  dazu verdonnert auf unserem Boot Cameras fuer den Hausgebrauch zu installieren. Sie sagt immer, das Herz schlaegt beim Sound der Rolle und der Erwartung, was kommt dann!


----------



## Bastardmakrele (18. September 2021)

Besten Dank Jürgen und lieb Grüße an Inga zurück.
Ist mir nicht entgangen dass du Kameras an Bord installiert hast, schön wenn man die besonderen Momente für sich aufzeichnen und speichern kann.


----------



## ollidi (19. September 2021)

Salt schrieb:


> Auf La Palma wird mit einem Ausbruch der Vulkankette Cumbre Vieja im Süden der Insel gerechnet


Und leider hat es angefangen...
Hier ein Livestream:


----------



## heiaman (25. September 2021)

Fliege im Oktober nochmal nach Lanzarote und würde beim Spinfischen gerne von monofiler auf geflochtene umsteigen, kann mir einer der „alten Kanaren Pro‘s“ mal einen Tip geben, welche geflochtene die Beste ist ( gerne auch einen Farbtip ).


----------



## Bastardmakrele (25. September 2021)

heiaman schrieb:


> würde beim Spinfischen gerne von monofiler auf geflochtene umsteigen, kann mir einer der „alten Kanaren Pro‘s“ mal einen Tip geben, welche geflochtene die Beste ist ( gerne auch einen Farbtip ).


Das ist mit Sicherheit eine gute Entscheidung . Es gibt gewiss viel brauchbares Geflecht, das ist das von mir vor Ort gefischte und für gut befunden:

Kastking, Mega 8 in 15lbs blau
Spiderwire, stealth smooth 8, 0,19mm blue camo
PowerPro, super 8, 0,19mm blau
Daiwa J Braid x8, 0,20mm multicolor


----------



## Salt (26. September 2021)

Die beste is immer die, die für einen selbst gut funktioniert. 
Ich hab immer noch Bestände der alten whiplash crystal und bin 100% zufrieden. 
Hab aber dies Jahr für die leichte Rute die aktuelle whiplash 8 in 10kg gespult bzw nutze auf den schweren Ruten gerne Tasline....
Farbe bei mir fast immer weiß aber eigentlich spielt das keine Rolle. Würde selbst aber nie dunkle Farben nehmen, will die Schnur gut sehen können.


----------



## heiaman (1. Oktober 2021)

Danke euch!


----------



## Bastardmakrele (8. Oktober 2021)

Hier eine kleine Compilation der Unterwasseraufnahmen der Trollingcam des diesjährigen Kanarenausflugs.


----------



## Salt (8. Oktober 2021)

Und während der eine auspackt, packt der andere ein


----------



## Krallblei (8. Oktober 2021)

Viiieeeelllll Glück!
Pass auf Dich auf!


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (8. Oktober 2021)

Bastardmakrele schrieb:


> Hier eine kleine Compilation der Unterwasseraufnahmen der Trollingcam des diesjährigen Kanarenausflugs.



Einfach Wahnsinn die Aufnahmen ! Der Koederfisch laeuft toll, wie hast du den geriggt und wie kam der auf Tiefe?

*Gruesse Juergen*


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (8. Oktober 2021)

Salt schrieb:


> Und während der eine auspackt, packt der andere ein



Olaf, viel Glueck und dicke Fische. Gruess die Mahi-Mahi von mir.


----------



## Bastardmakrele (9. Oktober 2021)

Einfach Wahnsinn die Aufnahmen ! Der Koederfisch laeuft toll, wie hast du den geriggt und wie kam der auf Tiefe?


Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> *Gruesse Juergen*


Dankeschön.
Wir fischen ein selbstgebautes System, ähnelt dem Predapro mit Gewichten von 40-60g. Das bringt den Köderfisch schon 1 1/5 Meter runter, wenn du tiefer willst dann Planerboard oder Stahlschnur wobei die Fische In unserem Gebiet oberflächennahe Köder gut annehmen. Ich hab das mit dem Planerboard irgendwann auch gelassen da ich keine Lust mehr hatte den Köder/ Fisch händisch einzukurbeln.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (10. Oktober 2021)

Bastardmakrele schrieb:


> Wir fischen ein selbstgebautes System, ähnelt dem Predapro


Das was Du gebaut hast uebertrifft wohl den Predapro Rig in den Laufeigenschaften!  
Es gibt allerlei lustige Dinge die gut funktionieren- hier der Zahnstocherkopf. Der Zahnstocher fixiert den Fisch.  




Planerbords: Die kann man auch mit Longlineclips befestigen, dann kann man sie aushaengen. Ich mag sie eigentlich nicht. Du brauchst die nicht und ich nehm lieber meine Downrigger um auf Tiefe zu kommen.

*Gruesse Juergen*


----------



## Bastardmakrele (10. Oktober 2021)

Dankeschön, das Lob geb ich direkt an Thomas weiter, der hat es gebaut. Ein Downrigger ist schon perfekt für sowas, bei einer extern an die Bordwand angebrachte Leine mit Planerboard hätte ich Sorge das mir diese in die Motorschraube gesaugt werden könnte. Das Streichholzsystem sieht gut aus, womöglich muss man dann selbst noch ein Blei an den Fischkopf befestigen um in in Achse zu bringen damit dieser nicht rotiert und seitlich ausbricht . Hab mir dieses System aus der USA bestellt, scheint da wohl schon lang im Einsatz zu sein. Find die Tauchschaufel zwar unnötig aber das befestigungssystem für den Köfi ist echt genial


----------



## Bastardmakrele (10. Oktober 2021)

Hinter den aufgemalten Augen befindet sich ein Dorn der den Fisch sicher hält, der geschlossene Kopf ähnlich wie bei deinem Streichholzsystem verhindert das Wasser ins Fischmaul gespült wird und den Fisch aufbläht und somit den Lauf negativ beeinflusst


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (10. Oktober 2021)

Bastardmakrele schrieb:


> Hab mir dieses System aus der USA bestellt



Das Teil was Du da bestellt hast sieht gut aus. Wie heisst das und von welcher Firma ist das? 

Im Grunde geht es ja um drei Dinge. Dem Fisch das Maul zu verschliessen. Ein Blei zu haben, dass ihn geradlinig im Wasser  haelt und um eine schnelle Befestigung. Bei mir hier wird das Meer immer trueber, da ist es dann aus mit KuKoe. In Frankreich verkaufen die folgendes Teil. Ist so um die 6 €. Ist ja eigentlich fuer Zander gedacht. Die Frage ist nur, reichen die 14 gramm aus, um den Fisch in Linie zu halten?


----------



## Bastardmakrele (10. Oktober 2021)

Ich glaube das 14g im Meer bei Welle zu wenig ist, du könntest jedoch zum anpassen des Systems ein Kugelblei nehmen, halbieren und seitlich an die Bleischaufel befestige. Hier paar Bilder vom US System


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (11. Oktober 2021)

Bastardmakrele schrieb:


> Ich glaube das 14g im Meer bei Welle zu wenig ist, du könntest jedoch zum anpassen des Systems ein Kugelblei nehmen, halbieren und seitlich an die Bleischaufel befestige.



Ja, solche Gedanken mit Zusatzblei hatte ich auch schon. Hatte die Teile in Frankreich im Laden gesehen. 



Bastardmakrele schrieb:


> Hier paar Bilder vom US System



Danke fuer die Infos.

Der *head start diver* ist schon ein cooles Teil. Da gibt es lustige Videos auf YouTube und Diskussionen in den Foren von Kanada bis Australien. Ich denke, fuer kleine Mittelmeer Makrelen ist der bestimmt auch  toll!.

*Gruesse Juergen *


----------



## Bastardmakrele (12. Oktober 2021)

Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> Ich denke, fuer kleine Mittelmeer Makrelen ist der bestimmt auch toll!.


Mit Sicherheit. Den Headstart findest du auf Amazon wenn du es versuchen magst.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (12. Oktober 2021)

Bastardmakrele schrieb:


> Den Headstart findest du auf Amazon wenn du es versuchen magst.



Amazon, da suche ich immer zuerst, wenn ich etwas benoetige. Hab schon 3 Stuecks  bestellt.

Dass hier, gab es  auch auf Amazon im Sonderangebot fuer 4,50 € ! Haette nie gedacht, dass mich der Klimawandel zum Fischen mit Dead-Bait zwingt, mich als alten KuKoe- Fischer!


----------



## Bastardmakrele (13. Oktober 2021)

schön dass du dir das System bestellt hast, berichte bitte wie es damit läuft.
Kleiner Tip noch... keine frisch gefangene Fische ins System bauen denn die einsetzende Leichenstarre setzt ja noch ein.
Das untere System sieht interessant aus, du musst auf jeden Fall vorher testen welcher Geschwindigkeit dafür verträglich ist bevor der Fisch das rotieren anfängt, da der Schwerpunkt gleichmäßig verteilt in der Längsachse des Köders sitzt. Am besten Bauch-Brust und Rückenflosse abgeschneiden, das wirkt sich auch nochmal positiv auf die Laufeigenschaften aus.


----------



## Andre´ (13. Oktober 2021)

Leute ,ich will nicht zuviel verraten, aber ich denke bald gibts hier rieeeeeesssssennn Fische zu bewundern.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (14. Oktober 2021)

Bastardmakrele schrieb:


> Kleiner Tip noch... keine frisch gefangene Fische ins System bauen denn die einsetzende Leichenstarre setzt ja noch ein.



Ich kenne das gut von Florida mit Dead-Bait. Man sollte einen Schnitt ins After machen und mit einem Hakenloeser maximal  Gedaerme und die Schwimmblase ziehen. Ansonsten, Bait gibt es im Supermarkt fuer Cent s und das hat meist schon einiges hinter sich und ist nicht mehr starr. Berichten werde ich.



Andre´ schrieb:


> Leute ,ich will nicht zuviel verraten, aber ich denke bald gibts hier rieeeeeesssssennn Fische zu bewundern.



...na von mir eher nicht, fische zumindest bis Februar im spanischen Mittelmeer!  Thunfische duerfen wir nicht. LT ,AJ und Leerfish sind die groessten die es bei uns gibt. Aber was ist riessig? Wie sagt man,fuer den einen ist es der Fang des Lebens, fuer den anderen ist es ein Koederfisch!

*Gruesse Juergen*


----------



## t-dieter26 (15. Oktober 2021)

Hab da auch was gehört, dass die als Köfi eher nicht taugen.
Bin gespannt....


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (25. Oktober 2021)

Ich habs versprochen zu berichten. Hier mein Test im Swimming Pool, bevor die das Wasser abliessen. An dem Teil sehen sehr gut Kalemar und Sepia aus. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass die Teile sehr tief laufen, wenn man langsam trollt. Fuer Makrelen funktioniert das eher nicht!
Praxistest auf Dentex und AJ gibts es, sobald die Wellen  fischen dieser Art wieder bei mir ermoeglichen dann im Thread " Was habt ihr gefangen im Mittelmeer? " als Black Cat versus Wobbler!

*Gruesse Juergen

P.S. Dieter, kein Taucherbrille Test!*


----------



## Bastardmakrele (26. Oktober 2021)

Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 388371
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sehr gut Jürgen bin gespannt...Schön dass du das testest und deine Erkentnisse mit uns teilst.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (9. November 2021)

Der  *head start diver* traf eben bei mir aus den USA ein. Ist sehr stabil und perfect durchdacht. Die Kugeln ausserhalb des Fisches verursachen ein Rasseln. Das Teil ist fuer die Kopfbreite des Fisches kleiner als ich gedacht habe, ist eben eigentlich bestens fuer Ballyhoo. Ich denke, wir koennten damit Erfolg haben, wenn wir grosse Sardinen ankoedern. Ich hoffe,  die zerfledern nicht beim trollen. 








*Gruesse Juergen *

P.S. ein paar Saetze zum Black-Cat gibt es im Mittelmeerthread.


----------



## Mühlkoppe (9. November 2021)

Hola,
Hier der Fang des Tages auf meiner Lieblingsinsel von gestern:
Amberjack, 31 Kg vom Ufer mit 120 gr Jig 
Bei mir geht es am Freitag los (trotz Loch in der Schulter ) und ja, ich freue mich auch über kleinere Fische...


----------



## vision81 (9. November 2021)

Holymoly...... Ganz dickes Petri.......


----------



## Salt (9. November 2021)

Krasses Teil! Glückwunsch an den Fänger! Da kann ich mit meinen Aquarienfischen nicht gegen an

Viel Erfolg auf der Insel. 
Ich sitze grade am Flughafen und warte auf den Rückflug


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (9. November 2021)

Mühlkoppe schrieb:


> Bei mir geht es am Freitag los (trotz Loch in der Schulter ) und ja, ich freue mich auch über kleinere Fische...



*Dann guten Flug und viel Erfolg!*



Salt schrieb:


> Da kann ich mit meinen Aquarienfischen nicht gegen an


 
Na und ich erst, meine November AJ wirken geradeso laecherlich dagegen! Und unsere Mai AJ kommen kaum an die 10 Klio.

*Gruesse Juergen*


----------



## Kuddelmuddel (26. November 2021)

Moinsen allerseits,

wollte hier mal wieder etwas schreiben, weil ich gerade auf Fuerte unterwegs bin mit meinem Anhang.

Wir sind im Süden der Insel unterwegs und ich gehe Morgens oder am Abend an bekannten Spots zum Jiggen.

Zielfisch ist eig Bonito wobei ich nicht genau weiß ob der um die Jahreszeit noch zu Fangen ist vom Ufer aus......

War bis jetzt dreimal los, zweimal in der Früh und heute am Abend.

Die beiden male am Morgen waren nicht sehr erfolgreich, hatte jeweils nur nen Eidechsenfisch gefangen mit Wobbler.
Anderweitige Bisse am Morgen hatte ich sehr wenige und konnte diese auch nicht verwerten bis auf die beiden Gatos!!

Heute Abend wurde es aber besser. Ich startete gegen 18 Uhr kurz vor Hochwasser. Das Wetter war für Fuerte ziemlich feucht und kalt, Regen und um die 15 Grad warm.
Da Regen ja bekanntlich gut sein soll für die Fisch Aktivität, zumindest in Deutschland, dachte ich mir ein Versuch kann nicht schaden.

Die ersten zwei Std ging nichts, gar nichts.!
Ich hatte schon Fast die ganze Köderbox durch und dachte mach noch 10 Würfe und dann ab in die trockene warme Stube!
Ich hatte noch nen Gummifisch vom Zander jiggen in der Box, so um die 16 cm mit 28gr Jighead, der letzte Köder der noch nicht im Wasser war. Hatte aber bedenken, da meine Erfahrung mit Gummis auf Fuerte nicht positiv ist, viele Fehlbisse die zu verstümmelungen am Gummi führen.

Egal dachte ich, probiere es einfach.

Gummi in den Karabiner gehängt und rausgefeuert.

So nach 5 Würfen gab es den ersten Einschlag, war ein Barracuda von gut 70 cm, der mit in meine Küche durfte.
Das Gummi Tier hatte die Attacke glücklicherweise trotz heftiger Narben überstanden 

Wollte ja noch nen Bonito, 5 Würfe später klingelt es erneut, diesmal heftig, schnur fliegt von meiner 4000ner, 10 Sekunden später ausgeschlitzt!!! Nein denke ich, so ein Scheiss das war mein Baby Thun!!
Eingeholt und das Gummitier gechecked, hatte doch tatsächlich auch die Hammerattacke überlebt.

Also wieder raus mit dem Überlebenskünstler! Wieder 5 Würfe später knallt es erneut, Einschlag!!!
Schnur wird diesmal nicht von der Rolle gezogen, ich denke na bestimmt wieder Cuda???
Jop ich sollte recht bekommen.....
Bekam den Cuda erstmal gut ran, so 10m vorm Ufer wurde der Fisch immer größer und wehrte sich dann auch heftig!
Sprang zweimal komplett aus dem Wasser und kappte dann mein Fluo von 60mm und nahm auch mein Gummi mit  
Ich schätze der Cuda war min 1m aber wat solls, war voll gepusht durch den fight und wollte schnell einen neuen Leader Knüpfen.
Doch urplötzlich machte der Himmel seine Pforte so richtig auf, mit ordentlich Wind dazu und dann bin ich ins Auto geflüchtet und nach Hause.
Erstmal ein Tropical aufgerissen und den Abend Revue passieren lassen.

Mal schauen, evtl morgen früh nochmal raus, bin jetzt Heiß wie Frittenfett.

Aber mein Chuck Norris Gummi ist nicht mehr am Start, dass könnte schwierig werden....

Egal erstmal noch nen Tropical 

Gruß Kuddel


----------



## Krallblei (27. November 2021)

Weiter so!


----------



## Kuddelmuddel (27. November 2021)

Jo auf alle Fälle  bin noch bis einschl. 05.12 hier und werde noch öfter Losziehen, mal schauen was noch aus dem Wasser kommt......


----------



## Andre´ (29. November 2021)

Für Bonito ist früh morgens, noch vor Sonnenaufgang beste Zeit. Oft relativ weit oben, bzw Mittelwasser. Die Cudas sehen schonmal echt gut aus, hoffe die Sierra kommt noch.


----------



## Kuddelmuddel (29. November 2021)

Hi Andre,

Danke für den Tipp!!

Bin heute morgen an nem Abschnitt Richtung Cofete gewesen, war vor Sonnenaufgang da gegen 7 Uhr.
Wollte auf ner Felszunge Fischen die nochmal 50m vom Ufer rausgeht.
Hatte den Spot bei (Ebbe) vor ein paar Tagen mit meiner Familie gesehen.
Sah vielversprechend aus, weil von da aus auch tieferes Wasser zu beangeln gewesen wäre unabhängig von den Gezeiten .
Leider habe ich die Gezeiten nicht beachtet bevor ich los bin
Bin angekommen und musste leider feststellen, dass ich nicht auf die Felszunge komme, weil das Wasser schon viel zu hoch war!!

Direkt vor der Felszunge war noch eine, habe ich mich dann draufgestellt und angefangen zu Jiggen.
Ich hatte schon ein schlechtes Gefühl beim Fischen, weil ich den Spot 20-30m vor mir nicht erreichen konnte.

So war es dann auch, habe wieder Eidechsen ans Band bekommen und einen Großen Hornhecht, der sich nach drei Sprüngen verabschiedet released hat auf ca. 50-60m Entfernung.

Höchststrafe war dann noch, dass ich hinter meinen nicht erreichbaren Spot schöne Kleinfischspritzer sehen konnte, also da wurde ordentlich geraubt und ich kam da nicht hin mit meinen Ködern und auch mit keinem anderen auf dieser Welt.
War schon so verzweifelt  war kurz davor rüber zu schwimmen. Aber bei dem starken ablandigen Wind heute Morgen und der teilweise dicken Wellen habe ich gekniffen und mich meinem Schicksal ergeben.

Einmal sind drei vier Hornis abgehauen also geflüchtet ( schon fast wie fliegende Fische sah das aus), die waren alle sehr groß, bestimmt so zwischen 60-100cm.

Die waren bestimmt 100 m weg von mir, ausser Reichweite.

Gibt es Große Räuber die den Hornis so dicht an der Küste nachstellen???
Ich meine die üblichen verdächtigen wie Bluefisch, Cuda, Bonito usw. scheiden doch wohl bei der Größe der Hornhechte aus, oder????

Gruß Kuddel


----------



## Salt (29. November 2021)

Hi Kuddel,

Die großen Hornies werden meist von dicken Blues gejagt. Die beissen die einfach mittig durch wenn sie einen erwischen. Hab das schon ein paar mal beobachten können...und dann können es natürlich theoretisch auch Mahis gewesen sein, besonders wenn das nah an der 30m Kante war.

Warst du westlich oder östlich von Cofete?

Die nächsten tagen sind für die nord und Westküsten der nördlichen Inseln allerding hohe Wellen/starker Swell angesagt. Pass gut auf wenn du ans Meer gehst.

Grüße


----------



## Kuddelmuddel (29. November 2021)

Hi Salt,

Danke für die Info!! Das Die Blues auch so große Hornis rannehmen finde ich geil.
Hoffentlich bekomme ich so einen mal ans Band 

Wo ich genau war, also die Himmelsrichtung, keine Ahnung.

Hier mal die Koordinaten wo ich war, und auf die Zunge danach wollte ich eig. 

Gesetzte Markierung








						28°04'04.4"N 14°26'15.8"W · Kanarische Inseln, Spanien
					

Kanarische Inseln, Spanien




					maps.app.goo.gl
				




Gruß Kuddel


----------



## Bastardmakrele (29. November 2021)

Kuddelmuddel schrieb:


> Gibt es Große Räuber die den Hornis so dicht an der Küste nachstellen???


Hyhy, hört sich nach Bluefish an, die nehmen sich so viel sie vom Hornhecht brauchen...Mahi auch möglich, offensichtlich ist die Saison noch im Gange


----------



## scorp10n77 (29. November 2021)

Die Größe von den Blues korreliert nur nicht unbedingt mit der ihrer Beute. Wie schon von meinen Vorrednern gesagt beißen die die einfach in Häppchen und so fressen die auch Zeug was länger ist als sie selbst


----------



## Bastardmakrele (29. November 2021)

auch die Wassertiefe spricht für den Verdächtigen


----------



## Kuddelmuddel (29. November 2021)

Ui, so flach ist es da, nur 8m tief??

Hätte gedacht das es dort an der äußersten Felszunge wo ich nicht rauf gekommen bin min 15m Tief ist......

Wo kann ich mir die Tiefenapp downloaden?


----------



## scorp10n77 (30. November 2021)

Punta de los Mosquitos klingt ja herzallerliebst


----------



## Bastardmakrele (30. November 2021)

Kuddelmuddel schrieb:


> Wo kann ich mir die Tiefenapp downloaden


Navionics


----------



## Salt (30. November 2021)

scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Punta de los Mosquitos klingt ja herzallerliebst


Süd/Ostseite...da is der Name bestimmt Programm im Windschatten


----------



## Kuddelmuddel (1. Dezember 2021)

Hi allerseits, kleines Update aus Fuerte. 

Heute morgen war ich um kurz nach sieben am Wasser und habe losgelegt mit meinem Rosa heavy sinker  Die Wobbis sind so um die 12-14cm lang und schlank, fliegen wie Hölle und können getwitched werden bei bedarf! Ich leier die meist aber sehr schnell ein mit gelegentlichen stops. 

Wollte eig an einer stelle starten wo es dank Navionics ;} schnell etwas tiefer wird. 
Kam aber nicht infrage weil der gegen Wind mir einen strich durch die Rechnung machte. 
Also entschied ich mich Strecke zu machen um den Wind beim Werfen zu nutzen. 
Habe drei Landzungen, natürliche Buhnenköpfe auf einer strecke von ca500-700m abgefischt. In zwei Std Angel Zeit hatte ich ordentlich Spaß  
Ich sah am Morgen viele kleine Fische flüchten und bekam bald den ersten biss. 
So eine Art Zackenbarsch von ca 40cm kam dann an Land. habe auch ein Foto gemacht. 
Nach ner Weile erreichte  ich die dritte und letzte Buhne, legte Meinen Rucksack mit Handy nach hinten sicher in die Felsen. 
Die Flut kam jetzt höher und ich stand mit meinen Wasserschuhen und Badebüx sehr dicht am Wasser. 

Ich schleuderte meinen Köder mit dem Wind so geil in die Fluten, dass faszinierte mich, bestes Wetter und Panorama Blick!! 
Auf einmal krachte es weit draußen derbst in der Rute und ich hatte einen Ordentlichen Drill am Start. Dachte es wäre definitiv ein Bonito, weil der Fisch gut kämpfte und auch immer mal wieder ordentlich Schnur von meiner 4000ner zog. 

Als ich den Fisch dann sah, war es ein Baracuda, ordentlich fett und bestimmt nen Meter lang, im ersten Moment als der Fisch zwischen den überfluteten Felsen lag, dachte ich an Wahoo wei der so dick war und geil gekämpft hatte. 
Aber beim blick aufs Gebiss und dann die Maserung der Haut, war mir klar das dies ein Cuda ist. Habe den Fisch schnell released, denn ich habe ja schon Cuda im Eisfach 
Ich wechselte den Köder und schnappte mir einen fetten Popper!! 

Gleich nach den ersten drei Würfen kam ein Bluefisch hinterher, ausgerechnet als ich nen Poppstopp machte, kam der Fisch hoch und verfehlte den Popper. War ca 10 m vor mir, der Blue war nicht so groß, schätze ca 50-60cm,aber immerhin. 
Ich machte noch ein paar Würfe, die Sonne stand schon hoch jetzt und bekam auch keinen biss mehr,. Hatte auch noch einen Termin am Strand mit meiner kleinen Affenbande! Für 2Std jiggsport war ich sehr glücklich, das Abenteuer wird jetzt täglich am Morgen wiederholt bis Samstag, dann geht es zurück nach DE. 

Mal schauen ob ich noch einen Bonito erwische.......  

Gruß Kuddel


----------



## Kuddelmuddel (1. Dezember 2021)

Barsch


----------



## Salt (1. Dezember 2021)

Hey, na da war ja richtig was los heute. Petri zu den Fängen! 
Der Zackenbarsch ist ein Island Grouper, toller Fang, die sind nicht alltäglich.


----------



## Bastardmakrele (1. Dezember 2021)

Kuddel das lief ja richtig gut bei dir! Schön dass du noch paar Tage hast, den Bonito kommst du ja mit jedem Wurf etwas näher, Technik scheint ja zu passen


----------



## Localhorst (1. Dezember 2021)

Petri zu dem Fisch und dem schönen Erlebnis. Ist interessant zu lesen und ich hoffe dass im nächsten Urlaub ähnlich umsetzen zu können.

Viel Spaß und viel Glück noch


----------



## Andre´ (2. Dezember 2021)

Cool Kuddel, freut mich dass du schon wieder Erfolgreich warst.


----------



## Kuddelmuddel (2. Dezember 2021)

Hi allerseits,

kleiner Bericht von meiner Morgendlichen 2std Abenteuertour 
Bin diesmal gleich zum Spot von gestern gefahren. Angekommen um 7 Uhr und zum Spot marschiert. Finde ich zum Beginn gleich nen Wobbi zwischen den Felsen auch noch eins meiner Modelle, lag wohl schon länger da, so angerostet wie die Drillinge aussahen, aber davon ab war der noch gut!
Ging schon gut los denke ich, die Bedingungen allg. bis auf die später einsetzende Flut Similar zu gestern.
Ich fange an zu Angeln und sehe hier und da mal ein paar Kleinfische spritzen.
Aber bisse bekomme ich keine, nur ein mini Gato hängt nach gefühlt 500 Würfen mal am Haken. Ich wechsel Köder, Poppe zwischendurch  und Wobbel wieder aber nichts.
Bin schon vorm aufgeben sage mir 20mal hintereinander, das dies der letzte Wurf ist.
Am Ende denke ich, man meine Arme fallen gleich ab, gehe jetzt nach hause. Aber iwie lässt mein Ehrgeiz noch einmal den Gedanken zu nochmal kurz zu Poppen.
Ich montiere meinen Yozuri Popper und werfe raus. Nach dem zweiten Wurf, ich Poppe ein, knallt es gewaltig!!!
Ein heftiger Drill beginnt, mir ist schnell klar, ein guter Blue hat angebissen. Der Fisch geht ab, nimmt immer wieder Schnur, springt etliche male aus dem Wasser, bei 5habe ich aufgehört zu zählen. Ich gebe alles, mobilisiere alle kraft und konzentration die noch in mir ist. Ich habe Angst den Fisch zwischen den vorgelagerten Felsen zu verlieren. Am Ende behalte ich aber die Oberhand und bekomme den Blue raus
Ich versorge den Fisch, habe Bock auf mehr Adrenalin....... Bekomme den Drilling aber nicht aus der Fetten Schnauze, ich fummel vorsichtig rum, auf einmal schnappt der Blue mit seinen Kräftigen Kiefer zu, er erwischt einen Teil meiner Fingerkuppe.....
Ich blute wie Sau, schau mir meine Wunde an und denke puh Glück gehabt nur ne Fleischwunde, der Finger ist noch ganz
Die Wunde hört aber nicht auf zu Bluten, zu tief hat mir mein erster Blue ins Fleisch gebissen. Nur Tempos dabei, kein erste hilfe set im Mietwagen.....
Aber egal, ich packe iwie alles zusammen, samt Blue mit Popper im Maul

Wieder was dazugelernt ich Amateur, jetzt verstehe und glaube ich das die Tiere Hornhechte durchbeissen
Meinen ersten Blue werde ich nie wieder vergessen eine Narbe wird bleiben.
Dafür werde ich Ihn heute abend zusammen mit Kollege Cuda verspeisen!!!

War also ein geiler Angeltag, und den Bonito bekomme ich auch noch, zur Not aus der Dose

Gruß Kuddel


----------



## vision81 (2. Dezember 2021)

Auch noch in den Stinkefinger 
Aber läuft doch ganz gut..... Bleib dran ;-)


----------



## Rheinangler (2. Dezember 2021)

Kuddelmuddel schrieb:


> Hi allerseits,
> 
> kleiner Bericht von meiner Morgendlichen 2std Abenteuertour
> Bin diesmal gleich zum Spot von gestern gefahren. Angekommen um 7 Uhr und zum Spot marschiert. Finde ich zum Beginn gleich nen Wobbi zwischen den Felsen auch noch eins meiner Modelle, lag wohl schon länger da, so angerostet wie die Drillinge aussahen, aber davon ab war der noch gut!
> ...


Danke für den Live Bericht. Sind die Kanaren grundsätzlich ein gutes Uferangelrevier oder ist das ausschließlich auf die Wintermonate beschränkt? Denke da so an Herbstferien 2022...

Gruss, Stefan


----------



## Kuddelmuddel (2. Dezember 2021)

Hallo Stefan,

ich bin jetzt das dritte mal hier, immer zu anderen Jahreszeiten, jetzt war es Spontanurlaub.
Ich kann nur was zum Spinn Fischen vom Ufer sagen. Da haben wir glaube ich Experten hier, die das besser beurteilen können als ich.

Meine Erfahrungen sind folgende, meine Fänge waren in der Regel meist mit viel Aufwand verbunden. In den Kescher springen einem die Fische hier nicht.
Ausprobieren und Erfahrungen sammeln, Stellen, Köder testen, zu verschiedenen Zeiten an verschiedenen Orten (Auto).
Wetter und Gezeiten beachten usw.
Schneidertage sind nicht selten, zumindest auf Zielfische. Wer auf Eidechsen Fische steht, geht nie als Schneider Heim 

Gruß Kuddel


----------



## Krallblei (2. Dezember 2021)

Glückwunsch! Und gute Besserung


----------



## Kuddelmuddel (2. Dezember 2021)

Danke Krallblei, 

wird schon werden!! Habe den Beisser gerade verputzt mit Kollege Cuda, hat uns gut geschmeckt


----------



## Rheinangler (3. Dezember 2021)

Kuddelmuddel schrieb:


> Hallo Stefan,
> 
> ich bin jetzt das dritte mal hier, immer zu anderen Jahreszeiten, jetzt war es Spontanurlaub.
> Ich kann nur was zum Spinn Fischen vom Ufer sagen. Da haben wir glaube ich Experten hier, die das besser beurteilen können als ich.
> ...


Meine Frage zielte auch in erster Linie auf´s Uferangeln von den Felsen. Das einem auch dort die Fische nicht in den Kescher springen liegt in der Natur der Fische und wundert mich daher nicht. Schön, dass Du das Angeln mit anderen Aktivitäten eines Familienurlaubes (...ist es doch, oder) unter einen Hut bekommst. Daran scheitert es meistens bei mir, wenn ich nicht alleine auf einem reinen Angeltrip bin.

Viel Erfolg noch


----------



## Kuddelmuddel (3. Dezember 2021)

Ja ist hauptsächlich ein Familienurlaub. 
Wir sind immer Selbstversorger auf Fuerteventura, deshalb toleriert meine Frau meine Streifzüge und ist sehr tolerant So kann ich meiner Sucht nachgehen. Aber Familie geht natürlich vor. 
Dieser mix aus Familien und Angelurlaub ist schon klasse finde ich.


----------



## Salt (3. Dezember 2021)

Oha! Vom Blue gebissen zu werden gehört zu den übesten Sachen, die einem dort beim Angeln passieren können 
Zum Glück is der Finger noch dran! Gute Besserung.


----------



## Salt (3. Dezember 2021)

Rheinangler schrieb:


> Sind die Kanaren grundsätzlich ein gutes Uferangelrevier oder ist das ausschließlich auf die Wintermonate beschränkt? Denke da so an Herbstferien 2022...


Wenn man es mit Zielen ausserhalb Europas vergleicht wohl eher nicht und Kuddel fängt grade auch ganz gut nach Kanaren-Masstäben. Aber man kann dort wirklich sehr viel Spaß haben wenn man bisschen Leidensfähig ist, auch als reiner Angeltrip lohnt das mMn...auch fürs Uferangeln.
Herbst/Winter sind allgemein ne gute Zeit und eh die schönste Reisezeit für die Kanaren


----------



## Bastardmakrele (3. Dezember 2021)

Hy Kuddel klasse Bericht und toll dass deine Frau so tollerant ist, da haben wir alle was davon 
Da hast du mit dem Blue echt Glück im Unglück gehabt, das er dich nur "gestreift" hat! Schau dass du den Fisch ganz verputzt damit du nochmal ne gute Begründung hast ans Wasser zu gehen, freu mich schon auf den Bericht...


----------



## Rheinangler (3. Dezember 2021)

Salt schrieb:


> Wenn man es mit Zielen ausserhalb Europas vergleicht wohl eher nicht und Kuddel fängt grade auch ganz gut nach Kanaren-Masstäben. Aber man kann dort wirklich sehr viel Spaß haben wenn man bisschen Leidensfähig ist, auch als reiner Angeltrip lohnt das mMn...auch fürs Uferangeln.
> Herbst/Winter sind allgemein ne gute Zeit und eh die schönste Reisezeit für die Kanaren


Ich hatte mir gestern in Sachen Angelurlaub einen alten Youtube Film mit Auwa Thieman angesehen, der damals wohl im Winter für Andrees Angelreisen vor Ort auf Fuerteventura war. War echt toll anzusehen und hat mir gefallen. Leider hat Andrees Fuerteventura nicht (mehr?) im Programm. Der Film hat schon mein Interesse geweckt. Beim leichten Schleppfischen wurden z.B. viele Sierras in Ufernähe gefangen. Tolle Sport- und Speisefische; aber auch sonst hat Auwa von den Angelmöglichkeiten - auch vom Ufer - geschwärmt. Sowas würde mich schon für einen reinen Angelurlaub im Winter reizen. Mal ganz was anderes als in Norwegen zu angeln.

Eigentlich organisiere ich meine Angeltrips auch gerne selber und brauche keinen deutschen Reiseanbieter, aber auf Fuerteventura fehlen mir dazu die Infos im Netz. Ich konnte z.B. keine speziellen, auf Angler ausgerichteten Unterkünfte finden. In einer Unterkunft zwischen den normalen Sonnenanbetern sind wir Angler evtl. etwas deplatziert.... Auch zum Bootsangeln ist man vermutlich auf Vorort - Buchungsmöglichkeiten mit ortsansässigen Fischern angewiesen. Sowas habe ich aber eigentlich immer gerne im Vorfeld geklärt. Ich würde gerne auch meiner eigener Kapitän sein..., ist das - ohne Revierkenntnis und Einweisung - möglich, bezahlbar und überhaupt sinnvoll?
Mich würde zudem interessieren, ob auch die Möglichkeit besteht gefangenen Fisch mit nach Deutschland zu nehmen. Da es mit dem Flieger geht, müsste das vorher geklärt und abgesichert sein - nicht das einem am Flughafen die leckeren Filets wieder abgenommen werden. Dabei geht es mir nicht ums Fleisch machen - aber bei einer Woche Angelurlaub wird man auf jeden Fall mehr Fisch fangen als man vor Ort essen kann. Den "Überschuss" würde ich gerne mit nach Hause nehmen. Ich könnte mir die Kanaren für einen reinen Angelurlaub wirklich gut vorstellen... sollte jemand einen Reiseanbieter (muss kein deutscher sein) mit rundum sorglos Paket kennen, würde ich mich über eine Info freuen.


----------



## Salt (3. Dezember 2021)

Naja, die Zeiten, wo man auf den Kanaren vom Ufer mehere gute Fische fängt und das auch noch jeden Tag sind im großen und ganzen vorbei...zumindest mit Kunstködern.
Im Schnitt fange ich jeden 3ten Tag etwas ordentliches bei 6-12h fischen pro Tag. Auwa ist halt schon 100 Jahre her 
Schau dir meine Stories über Lanzarote an, ist die Nachbarinsel von Fuerte.

Reiseanbieter mit "Rundum Sorglos Paket" wie für Norwegen gibt es meines Wissens nicht...ich stelle dir aber gerne ein entsprechendes Paket zusammen. Ohne Garantien natürlich und in etwa zum gleichen Preisniveau wie eine Top-Anlage in Nord-Norwegen

Ansonsten gibt es auf fast allen Inslen lokale Guides aber die sprechen meist kein deutsch...Kanaren sind ne klassische Selfmade-Destination.
Fischausfuhr ist kein Problem, ist ja EU....aber erstmal soviel fangen, dass was zum mitnehmen übrig bleibt. Wewnn ich nicht grade Hornhechte essen wollte war es manchmal echt schwer, was zum essen zu fangen. Gibt auch immer mal ne Woche, wo praktisch nix gefangen wird oder man wegen Welle garnicht ans Wasser kommt.

Ich buche immer normale Hotelanlagen oder Appartments zur Selbstversorgung. Wenn man sich normal gesittet verhält und nicht wie die Assi-Truppe aus dem Norge-Camp gibts da auch nie Probleme als Angler.


----------



## Rheinangler (3. Dezember 2021)

Salt schrieb:


> Naja, die Zeiten, wo man auf den Kanaren vom Ufer mehere gute Fische fängt und das auch noch jeden Tag sind im großen und ganzen vorbei...zumindest mit Kunstködern.
> Im Schnitt fange ich jeden 3ten Tag etwas ordentliches bei 6-12h fischen pro Tag. Auwa ist halt schon 100 Jahre her
> Schau dir meine Stories über Lanzarote an, ist die Nachbarinsel von Fuerte.
> 
> ...



Ok - Deine Beschreibung der Fänge klingt eher ernüchternd. Auch wenn das Auwa Filmchen schon ein paar Jahre alt ist, hätte ich nicht erwartet, dass es mittlerweile so mau geworden ist. Ich hätte zumindest erwartet, dass man bei fleißigem Spinnfischen über den Tag verteilt schon den einen oder anderen ordentlichen Fisch wie z.B. Wolfsbarsch oder Baracuda auf die Schuppen legt. 

Ne Quote von 1 guten Fisch auf 3 Tage angeln ist mies - da fängt man im völlig überangeltem holländischen Rheindelta mehr Fisch. Ich kann mir aber eigentlich nicht vorstellen, dass die Kanaren im Atlantik sich hinter der Nordsee hinsichtlich der Fänge verstecken müssen. 

Vermutlich hast eine andere Vorstellung als ich bzw. liegt Deine Messlatte höher als meine, ab wann ein Fisch als gut zu bezeichnen ist. Ich sehe einen 70-80er Baracuda auch schon als einen tollen Fisch an. Ebenso einen 60er Wolfsbarsch. Es muss für mich kein 7kg. Mahi Mahi sein - der ist sicher besonders toll, aber eben ein Ausnahmefisch.

Deine Stories lese ich mir gerne mal in Ruhe durch - habe meine auch schon den einen oder anderen Trööt zu Deinen Trips gelesen. 

VG Stefan


----------



## Kuddelmuddel (3. Dezember 2021)

Bastardmakrele schrieb:


> Hy Kuddel klasse Bericht und toll dass deine Frau so tollerant ist, da haben wir alle was davon
> Da hast du mit dem Blue echt Glück im Unglück gehabt, das er dich nur "gestreift" hat! Schau dass du den Fisch ganz verputzt damit du nochmal ne gute Begründung hast ans Wasser zu gehen, freu mich schon auf den Bericht...


Hey,

ich war heute morgen nochmal los, diesmal mit Familie, meine Familie am Strand ich an den Felsen.
Wir sind später gestartet heute, aber gute 2Std vor HW am Wasser gewesen.
Ich habe zwei nette Einheimische beim Angeln kennengelernt. Die Haben mit Muschelfleisch geangelt. Heute war nicht mein Tag, mein Stinkefinger schränkt mich ganz schön ein, kann nachher mal beim Verbandswechsel ein Bissbild posten. Dachte auch gar nicht das der Finger ausser für meine Frau ne bedeutende relevanz hat

Habe mir heute morgen ein neues Fluovorfach gebunden und der Knoten hat leider nicht gut am Übergang zum geflecht gehalten. Hatte erstmal gewobbelt und dann gepoppt, kam kein biss. Nach ner Std flog mein Popper in die offene See weil der knoten nicht hielt. Dann habe ich nochmal neues Vorfach gebunden und nen Sashimi slider eingehängt, nach paar Würfen ne mini Perücke nach dem auswurf auf der Spule. Ich  pule die Perücke auseinander was mit dem Finger nicht leicht war und die Hauptschnur kommt in die Felsen, Abriss gute 100m Schnur und der Slider futsch.
War schicksal denke ich, man soll es auch nicht übertreiben wenn es mal gut läuft.
Das war meine letzte Tour in diesem Urlaub.
Heute und morgen wird nur noch gechilled.
Sonntag dann Abflug in die Heimat.
Fischfilet hatten wir noch genug, haben wir an unsere Nachbarn verschenkt am Morgen. Wir haben noch ziemlich  viel anderes Essen zuhause, das schaffen wir nicht aufzufuttern bis Sonntag.

Wir kommen aber schon sehr bald wieder und wer weiß, wenn die Deutschen Corona Maßnahmen so weitergehen, vielleicht  noch früher als geplant und erstmal fest. Wäre beruflich und finanziell möglich bei uns.

Gruß von Fuerte Kuddel


----------



## Bastardmakrele (3. Dezember 2021)

Danke für den Bericht und erhol dich gut. 
Was du da beschreibst ist vermutlich jedem von uns passiert, bei mir vergeht auch kein Angelurlaub ohne das ein oder andere Missgeschick


----------



## Salt (3. Dezember 2021)

Ja, ich weiß, dass kann etwas ernüchternd klingen aber es ist für mich das beste Angeln, was man in Europa haben kann...

Als gute Fische bezeichne ich alles, was ich gerne esse, nicht zu klein ist und kein Hornhecht ist.
Wenn man den ganzen Tag konzentriert auf Woba angelt und seine Spots kennt, fängt man auch mehrere am Tag aber für Woba würde ich nicht auf die Kanaren fahren, da ist NL wie du richtig schreibst viel besser.

Es ist nicht so, dass kein Fisch da wäre aber entweder kommst du nicht an die Spots, wegen Welle.
Oder die Fische sind nicht da weil der Baitfish weiter draußen steht.
Oder sie beissen nicht auf Kunstköder...weil das inszwischen jeder dort macht und die guten Ecken fast immer beharkt werden.

Geht man dort vom Ufer Spinnfischen, auch mit viel Erfahrung, ist jeder Tag an dem was anderes beist ausser Hornhecht und Eidechsenfisch ein guter Tag.

Arbeitet man sich richtig ein, angelt evtl auch mit Bait oder hat einfach mal Glück ne Sternstunde zu erwischen geht auch viel mehr. 
Aber damit würde ich nicht rechnen.


----------



## Bastardmakrele (3. Dezember 2021)

Rheinangler schrieb:


> Ich sehe einen 70-80er Baracuda auch schon als einen tollen Fisch an. Ebenso einen 60er Wolfsbarsch. Es muss für mich kein 7kg. Mahi Mahi sein - der ist sicher besonders toll, aber eben ein Ausnahmefisch.


Jeder Fisch auf den Kanaren ist hart erarbeitet und das ist keine Floskel. Das gilt für den 70er Cuda genau so wie für den Mahi. Es ist schwer das in Relationen zu setzen aber wie Olaf schon sagte, wenn du beim Spinnfischen einen Fisch am Tag fängst der kein Hornhecht oder Lagarto ist, dann das ist es ein guter Tag gewesen...


----------



## Kuddelmuddel (3. Dezember 2021)

Hier mal ein Bild von dem Streifschuss des Blue, nachdem er schon ausgenommen war. Nur ne Zange verwenden beim lösen des Drillings oder haken.


----------



## Bastardmakrele (4. Dezember 2021)

Kuddel, das ist ein wirklich sauberer cut. Wird vielleicht eine kleine Delle auf deiner Fingerkuppe hinterlassen
Ich empfehle dir für den nächsten Trip einen Bogagrip einzupacken, damit kannst du den Blue oder Kuda prima kontrollieren beim Hakenlösen, gibt es wirklich in gut und günstig bei Ali zu kaufen


----------



## Andre´ (4. Dezember 2021)

Kann mich Ole nur anschliessen, ich befische die Kanarischen Inseln seit mehr als 25 Jahren immer im Urlaub. Jeder Fisch ist ist ein Highlight und es sind echt bescheidene Zeiten und auch gute Zeiten dabei. Aber ein ordentlicher Bonito in einer Woche Familienurlaub, dh nur früh morgens für 2h-3h  raus,  ist ein gutes Ergebnis. Ich habe schon 10 Tage komplett ohne Fisch gehabt, aber auch schon einen Tag erlebt, da gab es 10 Cuda und 2 Bonitos. Grundsätzlich sind im ganzen Jahr Fänge möglich, aber ohne Baitfische kommen keine Räuber an die Küste und das kann immer mal passieren leider.
Wenn Du anderes erwartest bist du auf den Kapverden oder Cuba, etc besser aufgehoben.


Und super gemacht Kuddel, schon wieder zugeschlagen  und auch noch Glück gehabt beim Bluefisch Biss, bessser kann es doch kaum laufen


----------



## Kuddelmuddel (4. Dezember 2021)

Bastardmakrele schrieb:


> Kuddel, das ist ein wirklich sauberer cut. Wird vielleicht eine kleine Delle auf deiner Fingerkuppe hinterlassen
> Ich empfehle dir für den nächsten Trip einen Bogagrip einzupacken, damit kannst du den Blue oder Kuda prima kontrollieren beim Hakenlösen, gibt es wirklich in gut und günstig bei Ali zu kaufen
> Anhang anzeigen 392053


Danke für den Tipp, werde ich mir vor meiner nächsten Tour zulegen


----------



## Kuddelmuddel (4. Dezember 2021)

Andre´ schrieb:


> Kann mich Ole nur anschliessen, ich befische die Kanarischen Inseln seit mehr als 25 Jahren immer im Urlaub. Jeder Fisch ist ist ein Highlight und es sind echt bescheidene Zeiten und auch gute Zeiten dabei. Aber ein ordentlicher Bonito in einer Woche Familienurlaub, dh nur früh morgens für 2h-3h  raus,  ist ein gutes Ergebnis. Ich habe schon 10 Tage komplett ohne Fisch gehabt, aber auch schon einen Tag erlebt, da gab es 10 Cuda und 2 Bonitos. Grundsätzlich sind im ganzen Jahr Fänge möglich, aber ohne Baitfische kommen keine Räuber an die Küste und das kann immer mal passieren leider.
> Wenn Du anderes erwartest bist du auf den Kapverden oder Cuba, etc besser aufgehoben.
> 
> 
> Und super gemacht Kuddel, schon wieder zugeschlagen  und auch noch Glück gehabt beim Bluefisch Biss, bessser kann es doch kaum laufen


Ja Andre, lief diesmal gut, vor allem mit Cuda. Der Bluefisch war mein Highlight und war echt geil, vom biss her und mit  nem Hammer Drill. 
Bonitos habe ich letztes mal  im Urlaub auch gefangen und einige verloren. Baitfisch war zu der zeit viel häufiger als in diesem Urlaub, war im August. Aber trotzdem immer wieder spannend hier, geiles Wetter geile Küste und ab und zu auch saugeile Fischli 

Mehr brauche ich nicht!!!!!


----------



## Marco74 (4. Dezember 2021)

Wow! Tolle Berichte und tolle Fänge! 
Ich war einige Zeit hier nicht mehr online und bei solchen Berichten blüht mein Angler Herz. 
Danke fürs schreiben! 
Ende Dezember bin ich mit meiner Frau auch auf Gran Canaria (Arguineguín), mal schauen, ob etwas geht. 
Dann berichte ich auch


----------



## Barranito (10. Dezember 2021)

Moin, super Bericht von Kuddelmuddel und die Fingerkuppe erst. Ich hatte mir mal einen Drilling durch den Daumen gezogen und ein Bonito zappelte noch dran. Hier im Süden von Lanzarote bin ich auch am verzweifeln. Nun war ich schon 10 mal mit dem Boot raus a. 3-4 Stunden und erst 3 Fänge von Lagarto und Kugelfisch abgesehen. Letzterer war allerdings ein mächtiges Exemplar. Ich hoffe das es den Winter nicht so weiter geht.


----------



## Kuddelmuddel (11. Dezember 2021)

Barranito schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das es den Winter nicht so weiter geht.


Musst durchhalten, deine Chancen wirst dann bestimmt auch noch bekommen. Drücke dir die Daumen das es besser wird.

Mit welcher Methode fischt du denn? Und womit? 

Gruß Kuddel


----------



## Barranito (11. Dezember 2021)

Moin, viel schleppen und das mit Wobbler, Gummi, Fischen, Jigs und Selbstgebautem.


----------



## Kuddelmuddel (11. Dezember 2021)

Das klingt so, als ob du dich gut auskennst..... 
Welche Ursache kann die Bissflaute haben? Keine Fische vor Ort? Oder evtl. am Wetter? 
Beim Schleppen harkst du ja auch ordentlich Strecke ab.


----------



## Barranito (11. Dezember 2021)

Wenn ich das wüsste !!!! Ich habe an beiden Ruten eine Kamera was die Sache nicht einfacher macht. Schreckt vorsichtige Jäger ab, ist mir klar. Aber die Aufnahmen entschädigen für den nicht gefangenen Fisch und verhungern muss ich auch nicht. Was ich sagen kann ist das die Bonitos und Barracudas immer da sind und das in großen Mengen. Beißen einfach nicht, ok wir haben viel Ostwind und die Strömung oft vom Land weg. Was ich zu den Ködern sagen kann ist das die Makrele noch am besten geht. Falls du mal Lust auf ein Video hast, melde dich.


----------



## Kuddelmuddel (11. Dezember 2021)

Ja würde mir gerne ein Video von dir anschauen. Musst mal einstellen oder per pn schicken. 
Wo du unterwegs bist, auf welcher Insel, würde ich auch gerne wissen


----------



## Barranito (11. Dezember 2021)

Auf Lanzarote im Süden Playa Blanca. Video geht hier glaube ich nicht.


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. Dezember 2021)

Barranito schrieb:


> Auf Lanzarote im Süden Playa Blanca. Video geht hier glaube ich nicht.



Nein. 
Hier hochladen geht leider nicht.
Nur verlinken von youtube, vimeo usw..


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (20. Dezember 2021)

Salt schrieb:


> Vielleicht überwintert ihr ja nochmal auf den Canaren...beim Trollen um die Inseln wurden wieder paar richtige Monster bis 30kg+ gefangen


*Olaf,*

ueberwintern auf den Canarischen Inseln ja, trolling im Winter nein.
Was sollen wir da fangen, Bonitos und Barracuda, die gibt es auch bei uns genug. Aber die Samas Samas oder andere Grundfische, vielleicht klappt es in unserer 14 taegigien Aufenthalt auf Lanzaronte die zu fangen, oder gar einen Mero- und wenn nicht- es gibt Fish-Restaurants! Am 12.01.22 fliegen wir los in die Sonne des Atlantics, sofern Omnicron es will.

*Gruesse Inga und Juergen*


----------



## Salt (21. Dezember 2021)

Moin Juergen,

dachte eigentlich immer, dass offshore Mahi & Wahoo ganzjährig da sind.
Aber vom Boot aus hab ich keine Ahnung, da kennt ihr euch besser aus.

Viel Spaß auf Lanza wenn es klappt, bei mir geht es erst in 3 Monaten wieder los...


----------



## Salt (21. Dezember 2021)

Und noch eine unschöne Meldung von Lanzarote, die See hat mal wieder ein Menscheleben gefordert!
Ein 54 jähriger ist am Wochenende auf der Strecke ertrunken, die ich selbst auch viel beangele.

Immer wieder traurig zu hören wenn sowas passiert. Es sollte uns alle daran erinnern, wie hoch das Risiko auf den Klippen ist.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (1. Januar 2022)

Salt schrieb:


> Viel Spaß auf Lanza wenn es klappt



Ich hoffe, Ihr seid gut gerutscht und auch Du Olaf.  Traeume sind Schaeume- unsere Fluege nach Lanzarote wurden gecancelt- es gibt noch nicht einmal eine Alternative. Hoffen wir, dass diese Seuche irgendwann zu Ende geht.
Ich war *am Atlantik, *mit dem Auto bis zum 30.12.21 . San Sebastian in Spanien & Bilbao. Nur da angelt um diese Zeit niemand. Wecken diese Bilder bei Euch Erinnerungen? Mich hat da Einiges an *Gran Canaria* erinnert, die Staedte sind nur groesser und gewaltiger !!!

*Gruesse Juergen *


----------



## Bastardmakrele (4. Februar 2022)

Guten Abend, bevor der Threat auf Seite zwei rutscht, hier eine kleine Zusammenfassung der letzten Tage auf der Baranito.


----------



## Barranito (4. Februar 2022)

Barranito mit doppel rr.


----------



## Barranito (4. Februar 2022)

Ich habe auch noch was


----------



## Bastardmakrele (4. Februar 2022)

Barranito schrieb:


> Barranito mit doppel rr.


AJ AJ Kapitän


----------



## Kuddelmuddel (4. Februar 2022)

Barranito schrieb:


> Ich habe auch noch was


Petri, diese Psycho Gartoeidechsen knallen auch echt alles wech wat denen vor die Flinte kommt   

Gruß Kuddel


----------



## Marco74 (15. Februar 2022)

Sehr interessantes Video! 
Ist zufällig jemand nächste Woche auf Lanzarote?


----------



## Barranito (16. Februar 2022)

Ja, ich bin noch bis April hier.


----------



## Marco74 (17. Februar 2022)

Wo bist du? Evtl Lust auf eine gemeinsame Tour? 
Ich werde in Playa Blanca sein


----------



## DenizJP (20. Februar 2022)

Nabend die Herren 

Überlege mit Familie im März April nach Teneriffa eventuell zu fliegen 

Neben Chartertouren macht eine Reiserute auch Sinn?

Vom Ufer etwas Spinnfischen und eventuell Ansitz?


----------



## Bastardmakrele (22. Februar 2022)

DenizJP schrieb:


> Neben Chartertouren macht eine Reiserute auch Sinn?


Hallo Deniz, ja macht Sinn. Einziger Haken an der Sache, die Angelei da macht hochgradig süchtig


----------



## Marco74 (24. Februar 2022)

Kurze Rückmeldung von Lanzarote. Am ersten Tag morgens eine Feeding Frenzy grade Mal 200 m von der Playa Flamingo Mole gesehen, an der Möwen, Raubfische (Sierra?) und eine große Schule Delfine beteiligt war. Tolles Schauspiel, auch wenn es bei mir keinen Biss gab. 
Am zweiten Morgen gab es in der Dämmerung einen 70er Barrakuda, der später auch gut geschmeckt hat. 
Dritter Tag war Calima und alles wirkte wie tot. 
Heute Nachmittag habe ich mich mit Thomas verabredet und dabei meine Rute gecrasht  Obwohl ich häufig kontrolliere, war es in der Nähe der Steckverbindung. 
Folglich muss in den nächsten Tagen die leichte Woba Rute zum Einsatz kommen.


----------



## Marco74 (24. Februar 2022)

Ach ja - Produktempfehlung ist der 21cm Savage Gear Jerk Minnow.. Läuft top und brachte auch den Cuda


----------



## Marco74 (24. Februar 2022)

War trotzdem sehr nett, mit Thomas ne Runde zu plaudern!


----------



## Mühlkoppe (25. Februar 2022)

Bin dann ab Sonntag wieder auf meiner Lieblingsinsel. Mal schauen ob es besser läuft als im November.


----------



## Marco74 (26. Februar 2022)

Erst einmal erwartet dich leider starker Wind...


----------



## Barranito (27. Februar 2022)

Der Aemet verlängert bis Montag die gelbe Warnung vor Wind auf Lanzarote​Es wird Böen von bis zu 70 Stundenkilometern geben.​


----------



## Barranito (27. Februar 2022)

Eine 56-jährige Frau stirbt nach einem Sturz von einer Klippe in Pechiguera ( Faro ) ins Meer​Eine 56-jährige Frau portugiesischer Nationalität ist an diesem Freitag gestorben, nachdem sie von einer Klippe in der Gegend von Pechiguera in Playa Blanca spazieren war*, als eine Welle sie in Richtung Meer gezogen hat.

Stunden vorher war ich mit dem Boot an dieser Stelle und bin umgedreht da die Wellen schon 1, 6 m hatten.  Später 2,5m. Dann kommt ca. jede 15 Welle mit 30 % mehr kraft und ganz plötzlich. Also Vorsicht mit den Klippen. *


----------



## Salt (27. Februar 2022)

Weiß man eigentlich ob das vom Faro Richtung Faro Park oder Richtung Playa Blanca passiert is? Grade unterhalb vom Leuchtturm linker Hand sind die Steine sehr glatt und es gibt ne heftige Querströmung...


----------



## Barranito (27. Februar 2022)

Viel mehr geht aus dem Originalbericht leider nicht hervor.


----------



## Marco74 (1. März 2022)

Moin in die Runde. Meine letzten Stunden brechen an. Mit der sehr leichten Ersatzrute ging bis auf einen sehr harten Einschlag, den ich nicht verwerten konnte, nichts mehr. 
Am Samstag war ich von Puerto Calero mit einem der Anbieter für Bootstouren draußen (Escualo). Beim Trolling ging nicht viel aber ich konnte beim werfen mit einer geliehenen (guten) Spinnrute doch noch meinen Sierra fangen


----------



## Barranito (4. März 2022)

Glückwunsch Marco. Wind und Welle getrotzt  Ich habe da noch zwei Bilder von Gestern von den Fischarten die du gefangen hast.


----------



## Kuddelmuddel (4. März 2022)

Hey Barranito, geile Bilder, Danke dafür  

Gruß Kuddel


----------



## Barranito (4. März 2022)

Danke Kuddel, hört man gerne.
Ein Nachtrag zu meinen Bildern vom 4 Februar. Das im ersten Bild ist ein Barracuda, eigentlich ein ganz putziges Tierchen so von vorne gesehen.


----------



## Marco74 (4. März 2022)

Sehr coole Bilder! Und beim nächsten Mal Lanzarote fahren wir gemeinsam raus


----------



## Bastardmakrele (13. März 2022)

Und ein neues UW Video von den Abenteuern auf der Barranito...


----------



## Barranito (18. März 2022)

Die Guardia Civil verhaftete drei Personen wegen des Diebstahls von Wolfsbarsch in der Fischfarm von Playa Quemada​Die Guardia Civil des Hauptposts von Yaiza verhaftete am 15. März drei Personen, zwei davon 35 und 26 Jahre alt, wegen Diebstahls, nachdem sie mit 350 Kilo Wolfsbarsch aus der Fischfarm von Playa Quemada abgefangen worden waren.
Neben dem Wolfsbarsch wurden Fanggeräte und -elemente zu ihrer gerichtlichen Verfügung eingegriffen. Die 350 Kilo Fisch wurden an einen gemeinnützigen Verein der Stadtwerke geliefert.


----------



## Barranito (23. März 2022)

Ausgebremst


----------



## Salt (23. März 2022)

Livebait


----------



## Barranito (31. März 2022)

Ich könnte immer mal wieder ein paar Fotos zeigen, wenn das ok ist?


----------



## Bastardmakrele (9. April 2022)

Hier der vorerst letzt UW Streifen mit der Auswertung des Williamson Speed Pro
super Köder, super Fische


----------



## Kuddelmuddel (26. Mai 2022)

Moinsen allerseits, 

ich bin wieder auf dem Weg in die Sonne für ein paar Tage und natürlich auch wie immer zum Fischen. 

Werde zwischendurch wieder berichten was ich so erlebe am Wasser. 

LG Kuddel


----------



## Kuddelmuddel (28. Mai 2022)

Hi, 

gestern Abend habe ich die ersten Würfe gemacht Ich peitsch so endspannt vor mich hin und dann passiert mir das hier, siehe Bilder  
Wieso weshalb warum, an dem an für sich stärksten Steckverbinder das Material zerbröselt ist mir ein Rätsel. 
Habe immer sehr gut aufgepasst das ihr nix passiert und sie liebevoll behandelt. 
So dankt sie mir das und verlässt mich  
Zum Glück habe ich noch eine andere zweite Rute mitgenommen, die ist auch nicht schlecht, nur ein bissl schwerer. 
Hatte instinktiv schon gespürt das sowas passiert und habe zum Glück vorgesorgt. 

Gruß Kuddel


----------



## Bastardmakrele (29. Mai 2022)

Oha das ist bitter.
Das Bruchbild ist schon sehr speziell, fast so als sei die Rute mal auf ne Kante geschlagen und in Folge dessen bei Belastung gebrochen. Drück dir die Daumen das Sportex da mitgeht, gut auf jeden Fall dass du Ersatz mit hast. Auf welcher Insel bist du?


----------



## Kuddelmuddel (29. Mai 2022)

Hi,

die Rute hatte nie irgendwelche Stürze oder überhaupt allgemein ne Gewalteinwirkung miterlebt. Ist echt komisch und mir fast unerklärlich.
Denke es ist eher ein Materialfehler oder halt schlechtes Material das für viel Geld verkauft wurde. Ärgerlich, aber so ist das Leben 

Ich bin wie immer auf Fuerte  für die nächsten drei Wochen. Angeltechnisch ist momentan ein wenig schwierig, weil die Gezeiten recht ungünstig liegen bis Ende nächster Woche. Werde natürlich trotzdem mal am Morgen oder Abend meine Köder baden. Aber so richtig in Lauerstellung komme ich dann ca. ab ende nächster Woche. Ist aber auch nicht schlecht, so kann ich erstmal meine Familie  befrieden und habe dann nach hinten raus, also die letzten 2 Wochen ordentlich Zeit zum losziehen


----------



## Taurinus (30. Mai 2022)

Hallo,  
bei mir geht es am Samstag ebenfalls nach Fuerteventura. Ich bin 2 Wochen auf der Insel... Wo bist du unterwegs? 

Viele Grüße 
Mario


----------



## Kuddelmuddel (30. Mai 2022)

Pn ist raus!


----------



## Kuddelmuddel (5. Juni 2022)

Moinsen allerseits, 

heute Morgen war ich zum Sonnenaufgang auf der Pirsch. Das zweite mal insgesammt, wobei ich beim ersten mal auser Eidechsen nichts fangen konnte. Heute Morgen war auch nicht viel los am und im Wasser. Wenig Aktivität an der Oberfläche. Als ich mich gedanklich sxhon auf den Heimweg begeben habe, bekam ich doch noch den ersehnten biss  
War ein schöner drill!! 
Sorry, dass ich nur Küchenbilder gemacht habe, nächstes mal mach ich wieder Naturelle

Die nächsten Tage werde ich nochmal regelmäßig meine Peitsche schwingen, mal schauen was noch so rauskommt. 

Gruß Kuddel


----------



## Kuddelmuddel (7. Juni 2022)

Guten Morgen allerseits, 

gestern Abend war ich 3 Std los und habe nicht einen Biss ergattert. Das Wetter war aber sehr schön und ich habe meine Zeit am Wasser sehr genossen. 
Kurios war ein Einheimischer Schnorchler am Spot, der unter Wasser aufgeräumt hat  Er kam mit einer abgerissenen Grundmontage samt Baitfisch ( sah aus wie ein kleiner Amberjack) zu mir. Wir kamen sofort ins Gespräch und er fragte ob ich die Montage mitnehmen/entsorgen kann. Klar sagte ich. Der Baitfisch hatte so 30cm und zwei Cirkelhooks im Buckel. 
Der Schnorchler sagte mir noch wo er Baracudas gesehen hat und tauchte wieder ab 
Ich blieb aber trotzdem ohne Biss an dem gestrigen Abend. 

Heute Morgen startete ich dann auf ein neues, und zwei mir bekannte Einheimische aus Gran Canaria waren auch wieder am Spot. Wir jiggten wieder um die Wette und Quatschten locker miteinander. Kurze zeit später bekam ich einen schönen Biss und hatte erneut einen Sierra am Haken. 
War wiedermal ein toller Drill. 
Kurze Zeit später, bekam ich erneut einen schönen Biss, der Fisch schlitze aber leider im Drill aus. Das war es denn auch insgesammt heute Morgen. 

Morgen werde ich evtl. mit einem Einheimischen Kollegen in den Norden fahren. Wir wollen ein paar Oktopuse fangen und damit auf Mero probieren. 

Ich werde wieder berichten wenn es soweit kommt 

Gruß Kuddel


----------



## Kuddelmuddel (8. Juni 2022)

Moinsen in die Runde,

hatte heute morgen wieder Ausgang und war kurz vor Sonnenaufgang am Atlantik.
Das Wetter, Wind und Welle waren megagut für meinen Geschmack. Es sollte wiedermal ein Angeltag mit Kuriositäten werden 

Ich machte noch in der morgendlichen Finsternis die ersten Würfe.
Direkt nach dem dritten Wurf und nach zwei kurbelumdreheungen knallt es aber so richtig heftig in meine Rute rein.

Der Fisch hat soviel Kraft das er meine Bremse schreien lässt und das auf fast maximale Wurfweite ( 100-150m???) , RESPEKT  Ich habe richtig Probleme den Fisch zu halten geschweige denn, zu mir ran zu kriegen. Mir geht die Pumpe auf 280 und in dem Moment schlitzt der Fisch aus

Ich Ärger mich und schreie ein Homer Nein über den Atlantik.

Jetzt bin ich richtig wach und voller Adrenalin, es ist mittlerweile hell geworden. Baitfisch, Sardinen ohne Ende, ich werfe die ganze Zeit voller Zuversicht auf den nächsten Biss. Aber es kommt nicht einer in 2 Std.

Dann kurz vor 9 Uhr, ich schaue erschöpft vom werfen auf die Wellenbrecher neben mir, da sitzt etwas auf den von der Brandung umspülten Steinen und beobachtet mich. Ich muss dreimal genau hin schauen, denke ich habe gerade ne Halluzination:=

Sitzt doch tatsächlich nen guten Meter neben mir, nen Fussball großer Krake aufm Stein und beobachtet mich, perfekt getarnt halt optisch wie der Stein. Als er bemerkt das ich Ihn wahrnehme, lässt er sich ins Wasser gleiten. Ich warte 5min und gucke erneut an dem Stein, er sitzt wieder da, dieses mal aber seitlich. Ich hole vorsichtig mein Handy raus und schwupp haut er wieder ab, wohl kein bock fotografiert zu werden muss er sich gesagt haben. Er kam nicht mehr wieder.

Es ist schon ca. 20 min nach 9 Uhr jetzt, ich telefoniere mit meiner Frau und sage das ich mich gleich auf den Heimweg mache.

Ich nehme daraufhin meine Angel und denke ein Wurf geht aber noch. Ich werfe aus und in dem Moment kommt son kleiner Fischkutter von rechts, ziemlich dicht am Ufer entlang. Ich denke wenn jetzt was beisst bekomme ich probleme wegen dem Kutter.
Dreimal dürft ihr Raten was jetzt passiert???? Einschlag ein sehr guter drill beginnt. Scheisse..... der Kutterfahrer sieht bestimmt das meine Rute sich bis ins Handteil krümmt, aber er ändert seinen Kurs nicht.

Ich halte die Rute nach unten, damit ich unterm Kutter, an Rumpf oder Schraube keinen Schnurbruch erleide. Ich schaffe es irgendwie mit Glück heile unter dem Boot durch.

Der kampf ist aber noch nicht gewonnen. Es hat ein 80cm großer Bonito gebissen. Der macht ordentlich alarm und ich habe Angst, das die Schnur entlang der Küste an Unterwasserfelsen zerreißt. Nach und nach bekomme ich den Fisch müde, er steht teilweise richtig im Wasser nur um dann wieder abzuziehen. Am Ende bekomme ich den Sierra müde und aus dem Wasser. Leider hat er den Jigg bis in den Schlund inhaliert und Blutet wie Sau.

Ich entscheide mich dazu Ihn zu entnehmen, hätte ihn aber gerne wieder schwimmen lassen, habe ja noch Sierra im Kühler. Wenn er nicht so stark geblutet hätte, hätte ich ihn released.

Die letzten Jahre, wollte ich immer Bonito fangen und habe kaum welchen bekommen. Jetzt habe ich zuviel davon und traue mich schon gar nicht mehr mit der Spinnrute loszugehen, aus Angst wieder einen ans Band zu kriegen

Das Bild ist leider Blutig geworden, bei dem ganzen Tumult war ich nicht in der Lage es hübscher zu gestalten

Gruß KUDDEL


----------



## hans albers (8. Juni 2022)

danke für die infos /berichte von dort unten..


----------



## Taurinus (8. Juni 2022)

Petri zu deinen Fängen. Ich bin mittlerweile auch auf Fuerteventura angekommen.


----------



## Kuddelmuddel (8. Juni 2022)

Danke Taurinus und Petri Heil, 

das schaut gut aus Dein Rutenmodell fische ich auch aktuell in der gut 3m Version. Zum Jiggen bissl schwer das Teil, wie ich finde! Aber ohne Arme keine Kekse/Fische  
Wünsche dir noch viel Erfolg. 

Gruß Kuddel


----------



## Rheinangler (9. Juni 2022)

Kuddelmuddel schrieb:


> Danke Taurinus und Petri Heil,
> 
> das schaut gut aus Dein Rutenmodell fische ich auch aktuell in der gut 3m Version. Zum Jiggen bissl schwer das Teil, wie ich finde! Aber ohne Arme keine Kekse/Fische
> Wünsche dir noch viel Erfolg.
> ...


Moin Kuddel, 
das fixt mich total an, was Du da angelerisch so im Sommerurlaub machst. Hätte nie gedacht, dass man um diese Jahreszeit Bonitos vom Ufer fangen kann. Ich finde die Fische ja klasse - wie Seelachs auf Droge gehen die ab und kulinarisch - kurzgebraten mit Salz, Pfeffer in Olivenöl - ein Gedicht.
Wo bist Du unterwegs?
Viele Grüße, Stefan


----------



## Kuddelmuddel (9. Juni 2022)

Moin Stefan, 

ich bin auf Fuerteventura unterwegs! In der Regel fahre ich mit dem Auto an für mich aussichtsreiche Spots und probiere mein Glück. Mal läuft es ganz gut so wie momentan. Im Endeffekt ist das Fischen hier meist harte Arbeit und mit viel Aufwand verbunden, aber auch immer wieder ein wunderschönes Abenteuer  
Von Einheimischen Kollegen, habe ich mittlerweile einiges gelernt und durch diese Kontakte einige Fortschritte machen können. 

Gruß Kuddel


----------



## Rheinangler (9. Juni 2022)

Kuddelmuddel schrieb:


> Moin Stefan,
> 
> ich bin auf Fuerteventura unterwegs! In der Regel fahre ich mit dem Auto an für mich aussichtsreiche Spots und probiere mein Glück. Mal läuft es ganz gut so wie momentan. Im Endeffekt ist das Fischen hier meist harte Arbeit und mit viel Aufwand verbunden, aber auch immer wieder ein wunderschönes Abenteuer
> Von Einheimischen Kollegen, habe ich mittlerweile einiges gelernt und durch diese Kontakte einige Fortschritte machen können.
> ...


Danke für die Info. Da Fuerte nicht so riesig ist, kommt man vermutlich mit relativ kurzen Fahrten schon an aussichtsreiche Plätze. 

Ich hatte lediglich mal Videos gesehen (ich meine eines mit dem legendären Auwa...), wo vom Boot aus beim Schleppfischen auf die Sieras geangelt wurde. Vom Ufer ist sicher nochmal ne Nummer besser. Da hätte ich auch mal richtig Bock drauf. Und das einem die Fische dort auch nicht ins Boot, bzw. an Land, springen finde ich nicht schlimm. Das kenne ich ja vom heimischen Mefoangeln 

Könntest Du mir einen Tip geben, wo man sich am besten auf Fuerte einquatieren kann - also so, dass sowohl schicker Strandurlaub, aber auch annehmbare Wege für den morgentlichen Angeltrip gegeben sind? Kenne mich so garnicht da aus.

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## Kuddelmuddel (9. Juni 2022)

Hi, 

Fuerte hat überall seine Möglichkeiten , gerade wenn du ein Auto zur Verfügung hast. Familie und Angeln ohne Auto ist genauso überall möglich denke ich, learning by doing ist meine Devise !! 
Ich würde dir diesen Thread zur Orientierung empfehlen. Hier sind super Anhaltspunkte geschrieben worden an denen du dich prima für alles mögliche und nötige orientieren kannst. Da du in diesem Thread schon ähnliche Fragen geschrieben hast, meine ich gelesen zu haben, dass dir ein Member zwecks Unterkunft schon hilfe angeboten hat. Frage da doch nochmal nach bei Bedarf. 

Gruß Kuddel


----------



## Taurinus (9. Juni 2022)

Hallo Stefan,
wenn man ganz kurze Wege mag, kann ich dir was empfehlen... Ich steh hier im Hotel jeden Tag um 6 auf und werfe 10min später den Köder in 15-20m tiefes Wasser... In der geschützten Badebucht inklusive Sandstrand kann man auch gut mit der Familie planschen. Und alles ohne Auto.

Wennst genaueres wissen willst, schreib mich einfach an.

Viele Grüße
Mario


----------



## Kuddelmuddel (9. Juni 2022)

BONITO mariniert für die heutige Grillaktion


----------



## hans albers (9. Juni 2022)

guten appetit !

gibt nix schöneres als legger bonito vom grill...


(doch, kleine calamaritos..


----------



## Bastardmakrele (9. Juni 2022)

Guten Abend zusammen, inzwischen bin auch ich auf den Kanaren gelandet und hab heute erstmalig Zeit gefunden ans Wasser zu gehen. Da es ein Familienurlaub ist steht angeln nur für mich im Fokus Mein erstes Zeitfenster Begann heute um 5:30, wo ich mir erstmal zum Start in den Tag zwei Kaffe ins Gesicht gekippt hab und meine Sachen zusammensuchte. Bereits auf der Teressa stellte ich massiven Wind fest was mich stark irritierte.  So windig wie jetzt hab ich es bislang in unserem im Windschatten liegende Unterkunft noch nie erlebt, doch auch wenn der Gedanke schon aufkam mich gleich wieder ins Bett zu legen war der Jäger in mir stärker und versuchlos Aufgeben kommt nicht in Frage. Mitten im Dunkel arbeitete ich mich mit dem SUV offroad 15min bis an meinen Tiefwasserspot, doch der Wind wehte so stark das ich die Autotüre kaum aufbekam. „Hier ist nix zu machen„ und ich entschloss mich quer über die Insel an einen anderen Spot zu fahren. Inzwischen wurde es hell und ich immer missmutiger. „Jetzt musste ich am Wasser stehen und nicht erst 30km durch die Pampa fahren„ und klar war ich am neuen Spot auch nicht alleine. Bereits 5 Locals hatten sich die besten Standplätze ergattert und ich stand ab vom Tiefwasser auf einem D Spot mit schlechter Aussicht. Nach zwei Stunden angeln, ich schon völlig resigniert schlug es bei meinem Nachbarn ein der einen schönen Sierra fing. Er packte darauf hin auch direkt seine Sachen und ich rutschte auf sein Spot auf. Inzwischen lichteten sich auch die Reihen der anderen Angler. Keine 15 min nach dem Platzwechsel schlug es endlich auch bei mir ein, doch nach 10-15 Sec Drill verabschiedete sich mein Sierra. Trotz 3-4 Anschläge haben die Haken nicht richtig gegriffen. Kurz danach fing das Wasser vor dem Spot zu kochen an. Eine schöne Frenzy direkt vor den Füßen aber auf den Jig gab es keinen Biss. Nachdem ich den Jig gegen einen kleineren Jig tauschte schlug es erneut ein und nach einem ganz passablen Kampf kam ein Bläul zum Vorscheine. Ich Releasete den Fisch nach nem Photo doch leider tat sich An dem Morgen nichts mehr. Mal schauen morgen geht es nochmal raus...diesmal direkt zum zweiten Spot in der Hoffnung einen Platz am Tiefwasser zu ergattern. Grüße und Petri nach Fuerte


----------



## Kuddelmuddel (10. Juni 2022)

Bastardmakrele schrieb:


> Guten Abend zusammen, inzwischen bin auch ich auf den Kanaren gelandet und hab heute erstmalig Zeit gefunden ans Wasser zu gehen. Da es ein Familienurlaub ist steht angeln nur für mich im Fokus Mein erstes Zeitfenster Begann heute um 5:30, wo ich mir erstmal zum Start in den Tag zwei Kaffe ins Gesicht gekippt hab und meine Sachen zusammensuchte. Bereits auf der Teressa stellte ich massiven Wind fest was mich stark irritierte.  So windig wie jetzt hab ich es bislang in unserem im Windschatten liegende Unterkunft noch nie erlebt, doch auch wenn der Gedanke schon aufkam mich gleich wieder ins Bett zu legen war der Jäger in mir stärker und versuchlos Aufgeben kommt nicht in Frage. Mitten im Dunkel arbeitete ich mich mit dem SUV offroad 15min bis an meinen Tiefwasserspot, doch der Wind wehte so stark das ich die Autotüre kaum aufbekam. „Hier ist nix zu machen„ und ich entschloss mich quer über die Insel an einen anderen Spot zu fahren. Inzwischen wurde es hell und ich immer missmutiger. „Jetzt musste ich am Wasser stehen und nicht erst 30km durch die Pampa fahren„ und klar war ich am neuen Spot auch nicht alleine. Bereits 5 Locals hatten sich die besten Standplätze ergattert und ich stand ab vom Tiefwasser auf einem D Spot mit schlechter Aussicht. Nach zwei Stunden angeln, ich schon völlig resigniert schlug es bei meinem Nachbarn ein der einen schönen Sierra fing. Er packte darauf hin auch direkt seine Sachen und ich rutschte auf sein Spot auf. Inzwischen lichteten sich auch die Reihen der anderen Angler. Keine 15 min nach dem Platzwechsel schlug es endlich auch bei mir ein, doch nach 10-15 Sec Drill verabschiedete sich mein Sierra. Trotz 3-4 Anschläge haben die Haken nicht richtig gegriffen. Kurz danach fing das Wasser vor dem Spot zu kochen an. Eine schöne Frenzy direkt vor den Füßen aber auf den Jig gab es keinen Biss. Nachdem ich den Jig gegen einen kleineren Jig tauschte schlug es erneut ein und nach einem ganz passablen Kampf kam ein Bläul zum Vorscheine. Ich Releasete den Fisch nach nem Photo doch leider tat sich An dem Morgen nichts mehr. Mal schauen morgen geht es nochmal raus...diesmal direkt zum zweiten Spot in der Hoffnung einen Platz am Tiefwasser zu ergattern. Grüße und Petri nach Fuerte


Moinsen,

auf welcher Insel bist du denn gelandet? 

Gruß Kuddel


----------



## Bastardmakrele (10. Juni 2022)

Wir sind in Lanzarote


----------



## Bastardmakrele (10. Juni 2022)

Heute Morgen stand ich zwar schon um 6 am Wasser aber auch jetzt war ich nicht alleine. Ich konnte mir zumindest einen Spot mit Tiefwasserzugang sichern. Ich denke so 1 1/2 Stunden Später, inzwischen lief jede Bewegung voll automatisch und meine Bewusstsein irgendwo zwischen standbymodus und Anspannung kam erneut meine Chance. Mitten in der Bewegung rumpelte es in der Rute und ein schöner Kampf mit meiner Lieblingsfischart startete. Ich buxierte den Sierra sehr schnell bis ins Flachwasser doch da schlug er erstmal unausgekämpft und voller Energie das Wasser schaumig und legte paar tolle Fluchten bei geschlossener Bremse hin. Nach dem Gaffen erkannte ich das auch hier die Haken nicht sonderlich fest saßen und ich Glück hatte den Fisch gelandet zu haben. Nach dem Hakentausch ließ sich aber kein Fisch Mehr blicken so das ich direkt um kurz nach 9 mit der Family zu Tisch saß. Was für ein gelungener Morgen!


----------



## Kuddelmuddel (10. Juni 2022)

Bastardmakrele schrieb:


> Wir sind in Lanzarote


Schönen Gruß von Fuerte rüber zu Dir, am Horizont ist Lanza zu erahnen


----------



## Bastardmakrele (10. Juni 2022)

Unsere Sicht auf euch


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (12. Juni 2022)

Kuddelmuddel schrieb:


> Es hat ein 80cm großer Bonito gebissen


Allen einen schoenen Urlaub auf den Kanaren !
Bonito 82 cm - Glueckwunsch. Das ist ein riessen Teil, sicher so 6-7 kg. Glueckwunsch !

*Gruesse Juergen*


----------



## Kuddelmuddel (12. Juni 2022)

Juergen Mittelmeer schrieb:


> Allen einen schoenen Urlaub auf den Kanaren !
> Bonito 82 cm - Glueckwunsch. Das ist ein riessen Teil, sicher so 6-7 kg. Glueckwunsch !
> 
> *Gruesse Juergen*


Habe den Fisch nicht gewogen. Aber 4-5 kg hat der Fisch mit Sicherheit gehabt. Von oben betrachtet war er sehr Wulstig/breit und passte von der Länge her nicht in meinen Tracking Rucksack  Im Gegensatz zu den beiden 60igern davor ein schon deutlich stärkeres Kaliber.


----------



## Taurinus (12. Juni 2022)

Zwar nicht mit der Angel, sondern mit der Hand im Gezeitentümpel... 





Gut wars 






Viele Grüße 
Mario


----------



## Kuddelmuddel (12. Juni 2022)

Lecker Oktupus

ich gehe gleich auch los auf Oktupus, für morgen als Köder zum Angeln


----------



## Taurinus (13. Juni 2022)

Dann mal viel Erfolg für morgen bzw heute.

Ich war vorher relativ spontan ein bisschen werfen, da meine Frau meinte, sie will mit der Tochter in den Gezeitentümpeln Kleintiere fangen und nebenbei ein bisschen mit "ihrer" leichten Spinnrute werfen.  Sie meinte ich kann meine Rute ja auch mitnehmen, wenn es nicht überhand nimmt... Gesagt getan, ein bisschen mit der Tochter Krebse, Schnecken, Grundeln und einen kleinen Pulpo gefangen. Nach ner halben Stunde dachte ich mir, dass ich jetzt ein paar Würfe mache. Gesagt getan... Beim zweiten Wurf gabs schon den Einschlag. Nach einem tollen Drill wurde der knapp 70cm Sierra von meiner besseren Hälfte gegafft.

Zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort... Die letzten 8 Stunden am gleichen Sport waren quasi ohne Kontakt.

Viele Grüße
Mario


----------



## Kuddelmuddel (13. Juni 2022)

Heute Morgen gab es einen mini Blue, einen schönen Biss direkt nach dem einwerfen ohne Drill, direkt nach zwei kopfschlägen wieder abgegangen. Hatte ich nicht mit gerechnet und den Anhieb verpennt.

Ansonsten kam ne Delphinschule ca 6 Tiere vorbei, ca 300m entfernt vom Ufer. War schön anzuschauen

Und ich habe einen Jig der mir vor Tagen beim Quatschen zwischen die Steine gefallen ist, heute morgen wiedergefunden und rausgefischt 15€ verlust wieder ausgeglichen


----------



## Kuddelmuddel (14. Juni 2022)

Moinsen allerseits,

war gestern mit meinem Kumpel an einem etwas rauherem Spot Fischen 
Er wollte stationär ein bissl rock fishing betreiben und ich jiggen.
Der wind war leider ziemlich heftig und nicht wie vorher im WF beschrieben, für mich zu doll und an Jiggen für meine Verhältnisse nicht zu denken. Auch die Wellen und die Brandung waren nicht zu unterschätzen, ich spürte respektvoll die pure Urgewalt des Meeres, der Natur.
Aber stationäres Rockfishen war möglich und mein Kollege beköderte eine  Montage mit Oktupus und sagte ich solle aufpassen, er möchte nochmal Oktupusse fangen und ging spazieren. Es dauerte keine 10min, da kam der erste heftige biss. Die Rute wäre beim biss vom Fisch ins wasser gezogen worden, wenn ich nicht da gewesen wäre. Ich setzte nen Anhieb und ein schöner Drill begann, nicht so einfach den Fisch von den Steinen wegzuhalten und dann mit der Brandung zu landen.
hat aber geklappt.
Der Fisch wurde von meinem Kollegen versorgt und die Montage neu mit Oktupus beködert. Mein Kollege ging wieder in der zerklüfteten Gegend spazieren um Oktupusse zu fangen und ich hielt wieder Wache an der einen Angel. Nach ca. 10 min hämmerte es wieder in die Rute, wieder ein starker 4-5kg schwerer Fisch. Alles läuft wie beim vorigen Fisch ausser das ich die Rute diesesmal  an meinen Kollegen weiterreiche nachdem er zurück gerannt ist, damit er den Fisch drillen kann, und auch den bekommen wir raus.
Wir beschließen Feierabend zu machen, wir haben genug lecker Fisch für uns beide, wir machen die Fische sauber und quatschen, rauchen noch ne Friedenspfeife und fahren mit perfekter Vicktory Laune wieder heim 
Dafür das ich windbedingt nicht jiggen konnte und wir nur eine Grundrute ausgepackt haben, lief es Mega toll für uns.)


----------



## pulpot (14. Juni 2022)

_


----------



## Bastardmakrele (14. Juni 2022)

Petri zur Surfcastingaction, habt ja schön gefangen. Ich hab mich heute im Morgengrauen an ein Hafenmohle gemacht um Cudas nachzustellen. Der Vollmond war noch nicht vom Himmel verschwunden da schlug es auf einen langsam getwitchten Stickbait ein, ein Sierra stieg 2 Würfe vorher im Drill aus. 
Der Cuda war mit 60cm kein Riese aber das Pfeilhechtlein hat für seine Größe schon gut rambazamba gemacht.


----------



## Taurinus (14. Juni 2022)

Petri heil an euch. 

Ich war heute früh auch wieder am Spot. In der Morgendämmerung gab es einen Drillaussteiger auf einen Stickbait... Vermutlich ein halbstarker Barakuda, denn die 15 Sekunden Drillzeit waren nicht besonders spektakulär. 

Danach gab es 1 1/2 Stunden keinen Kontakt. Gegen Ende meiner "Ausgangszeit" dachte ich mir, dass ich nochmal was kleineres probiere, da ggf. ein paar kleinere Fische am Spot sind. Nach ca. 10 Würfen mit dem 30g Jig gabs auch schon den Einschlag. Ein schöner 72cm Sierra kam nach einem tollen Drill zum Vorschein. 



Viele Grüße 
Mario


----------



## Kuddelmuddel (14. Juni 2022)

Die gemeine Meerbrasse, el bocinegro ist kulinarisch ein Hämmerchen


----------



## Bastardmakrele (15. Juni 2022)

Heute während des Mittagsschlafes meines Sohnes kurz ans Wasser. Nicht die besten Bedingungen aber für einen Fisch hat’s gereicht. Für mich ne neue Fischart, Island Grouper. Kein Rieses aber hat sich dennoch nen 100g Jig komplett einverleibt


----------



## Kuddelmuddel (15. Juni 2022)

Petri, hübsches Tier


----------



## Taurinus (16. Juni 2022)

Heute früh war ich auch wieder ein bisschen werfen... Gab eine kleine gemeine Meerbrasse auf Jig. Der Jig hat den Fisch wie ein Segel gespannt und dadurch war die Flanke und das Maul ordentlich rapuniert, weshalb ich mich dann auch für eine Entnahme entschieden habe. Ein wirklich leckeres Fleisch. 

Viele Grüße 
Mario


----------



## Taurinus (17. Juni 2022)

Heute früh war ich ein letztes Mal am Wasser... Morgen geht es leider wieder nach Deutschland zurück. 

Einen Biss hatte ich sogar noch und konnte diesen auch verwerten... 

Ne Nummer größer als beim letzten mal. 

Viele Grüße 
Mario


----------



## Bastardmakrele (17. Juni 2022)

Schöner Pargo und klasse das es mit dem Abschiedsfisch geklappt hat. interessantes Jigdokor, ist das Stonedwashed? Hab auch einige die inzwischen so aussehen





Sind aber immer noch fängig wie du unter Beweis stellst


----------



## Taurinus (18. Juni 2022)

Ich denk mir halt, solang se noch glitzern, wirds schon passen. 

Vor der ersten Sierra war der Jig fast komplett blau mit ein bisschen Silber ... Jetzt ist die Farbverteilung genau anders rum... Hauptsache er fängt


----------



## Bastardmakrele (19. Juni 2022)

Ich hab schon 2-3 mal bei meinen Mitanglern erlebt wie sie nach heftigem Drill ihre Fische in den Steinen verlieren. Auf Rückfragen was die Dampflock am anderen Ende der Schnur ist hört man immer die Antwort „Jurel„. Nun war es an mir, Ich mitten in der Jigbewegung knallt es gewaltig in die Rute die sich postwendend zum Halbkreis biegt und die Rolle das kreischen anfängt. Nach kurzer Flucht spüre ich schon wie auch mein „Jurel“ in die Steine fluchtet und merke bei jeder Kurbelumdrehung das schaben und kratzen am Fels. Nach 2Minutem in den Steinen ist der Fisch noch am Haken und ich pumpe ihn über die letzten Hindernisse hoch. Ich hatte ein riesen  Glück diesen white trevally oder auch canarian GT Landen zu können, bin nur noch happy


----------



## Silverfish1 (19. Juni 2022)

Geschmacklich sollen die auch sehr gut sein. In Costa Rica stehen dir total auf golden - und bluefin Travelly für ceviche


----------



## Kuddelmuddel (20. Juni 2022)

Bastardmakrele schrieb:


> Ich hab schon 2-3 mal bei meinen Mitanglern erlebt wie sie nach heftigem Drill ihre Fische in den Steinen verlieren. Auf Rückfragen was die Dampflock am anderen Ende der Schnur ist hört man immer die Antwort „Jurel„. Nun war es an mir, Ich mitten in der Jigbewegung knallt es gewaltig in die Rute die sich postwendend zum Halbkreis biegt und die Rolle das kreischen anfängt. Nach kurzer Flucht spüre ich schon wie auch mein „Jurel“ in die Steine fluchtet und merke bei jeder Kurbelumdrehung das schaben und kratzen am Fels. Nach 2Minutem in den Steinen ist der Fisch noch am Haken und ich pumpe ihn über die letzten Hindernisse hoch. Ich hatte ein riesen  Glück diesen white trevally oder auch canarian GT Landen zu können, bin nur noch happy
> Anhang anzeigen 410390


Petri, zu diesem wunderschönen Fisch,  sieht echt Mega aus, dein Foto!! 

Gruß Kuddel


----------



## Bastardmakrele (20. Juni 2022)

Kuddelmuddel schrieb:


> Petri, zu diesem wunderschönen Fisch,  sieht echt Mega aus, dein Foto!!
> 
> Gruß Kuddel


Besten Dank


----------



## Bastardmakrele (20. Juni 2022)

In den Abendstunden konnte ich nochmals zwei Cudas auf die Schuppen legen. Einen gut über 80 released , einen 60er entnommen, die Haken haben ihm zu sehr zugesetzt. Was soll ich sagen, bin mega happy wie alles gelaufen ist, auch schön zu sehen was die Jungs hier in Fuerte alles gefangen haben. So üppig ist auf den Kanaren nicht Usus.


----------



## Bastardmakrele (9. Juli 2022)

wie im Fußball folgt jetzt der Videobeweis dass die geposteten Photos nicht copy paste von instagramm geklaut wurden. Viel spass mit dem Film


----------



## Krallblei (9. Juli 2022)

Saugutes Video. Wie immer!! Danke dir


----------



## Bastardmakrele (17. Juli 2022)

Ich war diesmal nicht nur vom Ufer unterwegs sondern hab mich auch für einen Tag mit meinem Freund Peter getroffen und wir sind mit den Kajaks in die Nähe einer Fischfarm gefahren. Über diesen Ausflug hab ich ein kleines Video zusammengeschnitten aber seht selbst.


----------



## Trickyfisher (3. August 2022)

Hallo Kollegen
Ich häng mich da mal mit einer kleinen Anfrage dran.
Im September solls nochmal auf Reisen gehen und wir sind da jetzt mal ziemlich sicher auf Teneriffa gelandet, ich hab da ein schönes kleines Apartment gefunden am Rand von Puerto de la Cruz direkt am Meer, dass wir uns wohl buchen werden.
Jetzt wieder mal die schon gefühlt 100x gestellte Frage. Ja, ich weiß, ich brauche da auch vom Ufer eine Lizenz, es wird zwar kaum kontrolliert aber wenn doch, wird´s teuer. Ich war schon mal auf Teneriffa und bin da extra für die Lizenz in die Hauptstadt gefahren und hab dort insgesamt sicher einen 1/2 Tag vertan, um sie dann endlich zu bekommen.
Gibt es da einstweilen eine einfachere Möglichkeit? Kann ich die ev. in Puerto de la Cruz auch bekommen, gibt es eine online Möglichkeit oder führt da an der Hauptstadt wirklich kein weg vorbei? 
Und generell zu Puerto de la Cruz, was geht dort so, wie schaut´s dort aus mit Rockfishing und gibt es dort vor Ort auch Möglichkeiten für eine Bootstour oder gehen die nur von anderen Gegenden aus (Adeje, Los Christianos , Puerto Colon usw.)?
Ich würde mir ein paar Reiseruten mit nehmen zum Spinnfischen, dazu ein paar Casting Jiggs, Stickbaits, Weitwurfwobbler usw und eine leichtere Telerute zum Schwimmerangeln und leichten Grundfischen, ev. noch eine starke Grundrute.
Also, wenn wer Infos hat, haut mal rein, ich werde nachher auch sicher einen kleinen Bericht mit bunten Bildern reinstellen.
TL
Johannes


----------



## Bastardmakrele (3. August 2022)

Hallo Johannes,

die Lizens kannst du ganz bequem online bestellen, hinter der Website steht Sunil. 100% vertrauenswürdiger Typ, da bestelle ich und dahin verweise ich auch jeden der mich fragt. Inzwischen gibt es die 5 Jahres Lizenz für ganz Spanien einschl. Balearen und Kanaren für geschmeidige 45€/ stand 08.2022









						1 Adult Spanish Sea Shore Fishing Licence - 5 year - Spanish Fishing Licence
					

The Spanish sea shore fishing licence is issued by the government of the Balearic Islands and will allow you to fish all along the Spanish coastline.




					spanishfishinglicence.com
				




Gilt nicht für Binnengewässer oder die Schwarzbarschseen auf den Kanaren, dafür gibt es eine extra Lizenz, aber findest du auch auf seiner Homepage.


----------



## Trickyfisher (3. August 2022)

Hy, danke schon mal, das macht´s doch deutlich einfacher.
Und wenn noch wer Infos bezüglich Puerto de la Cruz hat, haut rein, danke schon mal.
TL
Johannes


----------



## Bastardmakrele (3. August 2022)

scheint als sei das Wasser um Puerto de la Cruz nicht sonderlich tief







aussichtsreich sieht der Zipfel der Hafenmole aus bei dem du eine interessante Kante hast und natürlich auch das tiefste Wasser. 






sieht vom All so aus, schöne Betonquader zum draufstehen, aber ab dass da legal ist und wenn ja mit wie vielen Anglern du dir den Spot teilen musst....zeigt sich dann erst vor Ort.


----------



## Trickyfisher (3. August 2022)

Cool, was ist das für eine Karte mit den Tiefen, muss ich die kaufen oder gibt's die "so"? 
W


----------



## Kuddelmuddel (3. August 2022)

Die App hat die Bastardmakrele mir damals auch empfohlen, heisst Navionics. 
Kannst nen 14 tägiges kostenloses Probeabo abschliessen. 
Ist meiner Meinung nach sehr empfehlenswert.


----------



## pulpot (4. August 2022)

Navionics gibts auch so kostenlos als Webseite: *





						Navionics ChartViewer
					






					webapp.navionics.com
				



*


----------



## Trickyfisher (4. August 2022)

Wir werden vermutlich da sein. Mit Weitwürfen sollten da ev. doch Wassertiefen von 5-10m erreichbar sein, schau ma mal, ob sich da ganz zeitig in der früh mal ein Barracudarchen oder Bluefishlein hin verirrt oder ev. Im Finstern am Abend ein paar Brandbrassen, Sargos oder ähnliche Grillkandidaten mit der Schwimmermontage überlistbar sein werden, mal sehen.


----------



## Trickyfisher (17. August 2022)

Hi Kollegen, danke schon mal für die vielen Tipps, der Urlaub ist jetzt gebucht, es ist dieses Apartment auf der Halbinsel Punta Brava geworden, gleich neben Puerto de la Cruz, Lizenz hab ich auch schon über den Sanil besorgt.
Das Wasser ist dort zwar nicht ganz so tief, aber ich denke mal, mit ordentlichen Würfen sollten schon Tiefen von 10m erreichbar sein, zB auf der linken Seite.
Köder habe ich mir auch schon besorgt, Savage gear Gravity runner, 10cm, 37g und Savage Gear Deep walker mit 17,5cm und 39g, dazu noch ein paar casting Jiggs mit 20-60gr, sollte eigentlich passen.
Ich bin mir aber jetzt nicht ganz sicher, welche Rute und Rolle ich mitnehmen soll, durch das Fluggepäck bin ich ja etwas limitiert.
Ich hätte eine 4 teilige Daiwa Reiserute mit 270cm und 20-40gr WG, dazu eine Penn Slammer 360 mit 0,18er Geflecht oder, falls das zu schwach ist, eine Sportex Magnus travel Spinn mit 270cm, 100gr WG mit einer Penn 5500 Spinfisher, das ist aber schon ein ziemlich kräftiger Stock.
Glaubt ihr, komme ich mit den leichteren Setup zurecht oder wird mir das dort zerlegt? Ich bin eher der freund der "leichten Klinge".
Oder soll ich, sicherheitshalber, gleich mit den starken Setup loslegen?
Oder ev. noch was dazwischen besorgen, zB eine Sportex Black Pearl travel mit 60gr WG?
Was würdet ihr sagen?
Sonst kommen noch eine feine und eine etwas stärkere Telerute zum Schwimmerangeln und leichten Grundfischen auf Meerbrassen, Meeräschen uä mit.
Danke schon mal alle und Tigt lines
Johannes


----------



## Kuddelmuddel (17. August 2022)

Die 100 gr.  Rute ist zum Jiggen Top, nutze ich auch, also die 100 Gramm Stabilität .  Ordentlich Rückgrat im Gebälk kann bei den Kämpfern die an die Leine gehen können nicht schaden.


----------



## Taurinus (18. August 2022)

Ich nehm auf den Kanaren auch immer ne etwas schwerere Rute um die 100g wg zum spinnen. Gerade mit den zum Teil starken Gezeiten in Kombination mit rauen Felsen etc. ist es meiner Meinung nach wichtig den Fisch einigermaßen gut kontrollieren zu können. Besonders natürlich in den letzten Sekunden wenns um die Landung geht. 

Da das Wasser an deinem Spot nicht all zu tief ist, würd ich auf jeden Fall auch ein paar Topwater Köder einpacken und es damit auf Bluefish probieren. 

Viele Grüße 
Mario


----------



## Mühlkoppe (26. August 2022)

Hola,
ich werde ab Anfang August die Küste von Lanzarote angeltechnisch abklappern. Falls jemand zufällig zeitgleich vor Ort ist und gerne auf Felsen rumklettert um Plastik und Blech ins Wasser zu werfen, einfach melden.
Da ich zum ersten Mal auf Lanzarote bleiben werde und nicht auf meine kleine Nachbarinsel fahre, bin ich auch für Tipps bezüglich guten Angelstellen dankbar.
Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Minimax (26. August 2022)

Mühlkoppe schrieb:


> Hola,
> ich werde ab Anfang August die Küste von Lanzarote angeltechnisch abklappern. Falls jemand zufällig zeitgleich vor Ort ist und gerne auf Felsen rumklettert um Plastik und Blech ins Wasser zu werfen, einfach melden.
> Da ich zum ersten Mal auf Lanzarote bleiben werde und nicht auf meine kleine Nachbarinsel fahre, bin ich auch für Tipps bezüglich guten Angelstellen dankbar.
> Gruß Thorsten


Hola, im selben Zeitraum (edit: Quark, ich meinte Anfang September) bin ich auf Fuerteventura, und will auch mal mein Angelglück versuchen.
Es gibt hier im AB via Suchfunktion ne Menge gute AngelTips für die Kanaren zu finden, sie sind nur etwas verstreut.
Viel Spass und Petri Dir,
Hg
Minimax


----------



## Mescalero (26. August 2022)

Mühlkoppe schrieb:


> ich werde ab Anfang August die Küste von Lanzarote angeltechnisch abklappern.


Du planst aber ganz schön weit voraus!


----------



## Mühlkoppe (28. August 2022)

Minimax schrieb:


> Hola, im selben Zeitraum (edit: Quark, ich meinte Anfang September)
> Hg
> Minimax


Bei mir der gleiche Quark  - natürlich Anfang September...
Wie man auf den Kanaren angelt weiß ich schon, nur wo man auf Lanzarote gute Plätze findet nicht. Aber irgendwie gehört die Suche ja auch dazu. Leider ist die Zeit etwas zu knapp um die ganze Küste abzuklappern und die Zeit im Auto zu verbringen statt auf den Felsen rum zu turnen ist auch nicht das Ziel.


----------



## Taurinus (28. August 2022)

Google earth in Kombination mit Navionics Webapp leisten bei der Spot Suche von zu Hause aus wirklich gute Dienste. So kann man die Spots im Vorfeld wirklich gut eingrenzen. 

Ansonsten kann man auch immer mal die Außenmolen diverser Häfen ansteuern.

Viele Grüße 
Mario


----------



## Barranito (9. September 2022)

Der Fang vom 8 September 2022 auf den Kanaren. Ein Traum.   

Edit by Mod!
Keine Fremdbilder hochladen(copyright)!


----------



## Kuddelmuddel (9. September 2022)

Alter Schwede, was für Monsterthune!! 
Oder ist der typ in gelb ein Liliput?


----------



## guese1 (10. September 2022)

Die Dinger hängen direkt vor der Linse
und der gelbe ist zig Meter dahinter
Die könnten auch 40cm lang sein


----------



## Rheinspezie (10. September 2022)

Dachte auch an einen Fake?! 

Was ist denn das für eine Art von Thun, 
Kann die wer bestimmen?


----------



## Bastardmakrele (10. September 2022)

Großaugenthun


----------



## Barranito (12. September 2022)

Moin, das Bild ist kein Fake. Das habe ich so in der Lanzarotezeitung LA VOZ gefunden. Es ging um sinkende Fangquoten und das viele Fischer aufgeben müssen. Klar hängen die vor der Linse, aber schöne Fische. Hätte ich auch gerne.


----------



## Trickyfisher (12. September 2022)

Sowas ähnliches habe ich 3017 auf Teneriffa erlebt, da hatten wir ein Apartment in Playa San Juan mit Blick in den Hafen. Und da ist beim Frühstück dann mal ein Kutter reingekommen und hat begonnen, Thule aufzuladen. Riesen Viecher waren das.


----------



## Mescalero (12. September 2022)

So Riesenfische habe ich auch schon gesehen, Anfang der 2000er Jahre auf Madeira. Davon habe ich sogar noch Fotos....analog in irgendeiner Schachtel...


----------



## Trickyfisher (12. September 2022)

Trickyfisher schrieb:


> Sowas ähnliches habe ich 3017 auf Teneriffa erlebt, da hatten wir ein Apartment in Playa San Juan mit Blick in den Hafen. Und da ist beim Frühstück dann mal ein Kutter reingekommen und hat begonnen, Thule aufzuladen. Riesen Viecher waren das.


THUNE abzuladen, solls natürlich heißen, sch...autokorrektur


----------



## Trickyfisher (19. September 2022)

Hi Kollegen
Bin jetzt zurück von 2 Wochen auf Teneriffa, war ein wunderschöner Urlaub mit etlichen tollen Erlebnissen, wir sind mitten in der Nacht zu Fuß auf den Teide rauf, eines der eindrucksvollsten und auch anstrengendsten Erlebnisse, die ich je hatte, sind mit den Paraglider 700m über dem Meer gegreist und vieles andere, natürlich durfte für mich auch das Angeln nicht zu kurz kommen.
Wir hatten ein Apartment in Puerto De la Cruz mit schönen Klippen direkt hinterm Haus, also bin ich etliche Male vor Sonnenaufgang dort gestanden und habe 2 stunden lang Wobbler, Stickbaits und casting Jiggs durch die Wellen gezogen, allerdings, der Erfolg war mehr als dürftig.
Es gab ein paar Eidechsen fische, die sich auf alles gestürzt haben und einmal gabs sogar einen Mini Barrakuda, das wars auch schon.





Ich denke, Stelle, Taktik und Köder sollten gepasst haben, es hat halt nicht sollen sein, waren aber trotzdem schöne Stunden mit wunderschönen Sonnenaufgängen, man kann kalt nicht immer fangen.
Ich hab dann auch noch so einen 4 Stunden "shared Charter" mit einen Boot namens "Happy Hooker" gemacht, war auch alles andere als berauschend, da der Kapitän meinte, Großfische wären zur Zeit überhaupt keine unterwegs, wurden zuerst kleine Makrelen gefangen, diese dann lebend als Köder am leichten Gerät für Barrakudas geschleppt, dabei wurde einer mit ca. 60cm gefangen, dann gabs noch schleppen mit kleinen Federlures auf Skipjack Thunas, da gabs auch einen Winzling mit ca. 2Kg und dann gabs noch ein wenig Grundfischen mit kleinen Haken und kleinen Ködern auf kleine Fische, da gabs unzählige Eidechsenfische, ein paar Petermännchen und bei mir 2  handgroße Schollen, als Highlight fing ein Brite einen schönen Drückerfisch, das wars dann auch schon.
Sonst muss man allerdings sagen, war das Boot exzellent und nur mit den Feinsten ausgestattet, unzählige goldglänzende Multis von Penn und Shimano, Popper und Jigging Ruten mit Saltigas, Grundruten mit Penn spinfisher usw und die Crew machte auch den Eindruck, was von ihrer Arbeit zu verstehen.
Das Ätzende an solchen Turi Touren ist halt, das mal davon ausgegangen wird, dass nur absolute Anfänger an Board sind, du darfst überhaupt nix selber machen, die beködern, legen aus, schlagen an, dann bekommst du die Angel in die Hand und darfst ein kurbeln, aber naja, in den meisten Fällen werden das auch Anfänger sein, ist halt so.
TL 
Johannes


----------



## Bastardmakrele (10. Oktober 2022)

Hab letztens ein paar Tage auf den Kanaren verbracht, worauf ich bei Gelegenheit noch ausführlich eingehen werden...
Abgesehen von Fischbildern wollte ich auch mal mit euch teilen wie es hinter den Kulissen aussieht. Einen Teil der Jungs auf den Photos treffe ich nun seit ein paar Jahren gewollt oder zufällig auf den Felsen und es ist mir eine riesen Ehre gemeinsam mit so guten Leuten am Wasser zu stehen, stets mit offenen Armen empfangen zu werden, und auch zu wissen es ist jemand da der sich kümmert falls was passiert. Es ist großartig mit Gleichgesinnten am Wasser zu stehen und es ist nur richtig zu schreiben das abgesehen von ein paar hardlinern auf den Mahispots noch auch genug coole Jungs zwischen den Felsspalten klemmen mit denen man viel Spaß haben kann.


----------



## Bastardmakrele (10. Oktober 2022)

Vielleicht noch wen es interessiert.... 
hier ein kleines quick and dirty Video zum Thema Shorejiggen wie ich es auf den Kanaren mache. Da hat jeder bestimmt so sein eigenes System, das ist meins...und hat sich für mich als Zielführend an den Küstenabschnitten gezeigt die ich befische.


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (10. Oktober 2022)

Bastardmakrele schrieb:


> Vielleicht noch wen es interessiert....



*Tolles Video, wie immer von Dir.* 

Wenn man ueber Wasseroberflaeche ein paar Meter steht, ist sicher Rutenspitze nach unten o.k. Ich hatte mal einen Freund auf dem Boot, der drehte den Rapala so ein, das ich Angst hatte, der springt ihm ins Gesicht.  Nachdem der Rapala sogar auf dem  Bimini landete,  habe ich auch gesagt, Rutenspitze nach unten beim Einholen: War dann der Fisch weg und die Rute auch! Ist eben der Ueberraschungsstrike, der oft uebel endet!

*TL Juergen*


----------



## Bastardmakrele (11. Oktober 2022)

Hallo Jürgen, danke für dein Feedback. Das mit deinem Kollegen ist wirklich bitter. Das gleiche ist mir mal in Norwegen passiert, hatte beim Pilken die Rute zu locker in der Hand und als der Biss kam wurde sie mir komplett aus der Habd herauskatapultiert. Ich sprang direkt in das tropisch Warme Wasser hinterher und konnte sie zum Glück noch unter der Oberfläche greifen.

Grüße Andreas


----------



## Taurinus (13. Oktober 2022)

Und wo ist das Video zu deinem Stunt?


----------



## Bastardmakrele (14. Oktober 2022)

Taurinus schrieb:


> Und wo ist das Video zu deinem Stunt


Gibt leider keins...sonst hätte es bestimmt seinen Weg in eine Most stupid fisherman compilation gefunden


----------



## Bastardmakrele (29. Oktober 2022)

Guten morgen! Niemand sollte ins lange Wochenende ohne etwas Unterhaltung müssen weshalb jetzt der erste Teil des Films zur Herbstreise auf die Kanaren kommt. Zwar war mein Lieblingsfisch der Bonito nicht Zielfisch dieser Reise, dafür ist er aber ein paar mal als Gast im Video zu sehen, aber seht selbst....


----------



## Barranito (29. Oktober 2022)

Hmmm, lecker Barracuda.


----------



## Barranito (22. November 2022)

Die unendliche Geschichte. 
Die Ereignisse ereigneten sich, als die Agenten kürzlich ein Gerichtsverfahren gegen ihren Besitzer wegen der *Aufnahme von zweihundert Kilogramm Wolfsbarsch eröffneten, der in den Käfigen der Fischfarmen von Playa Quemada als gestohlen gemeldet worden war*, was bereits in einer Pressemitteilung berichtet wurde.

Nach Durchführung der Inspektion sowohl in der Handelseinrichtung selbst als auch in einem Lagerhaus und da der Besitzer seine Herkunft nicht nachweisen konnte, wurden die vierhundert Kilogramm Fisch beschlagnahmt, in denen *geschützte Arten wie der Schwarze Chucho (Taeniura grabata) und der Miratelus-Rochen gefunden wurden.

Mit Google übersetzt*


----------



## Rheinspezie (22. November 2022)

What?!


----------



## MarkusZ (22. November 2022)

Barranito schrieb:


> Hmmm, lecker Barracuda.


Soll aber nicht in jedem Fall auch bekömmlich sein.


----------



## Barranito (22. November 2022)

Barrakudas auch Pfeilhechte genannt haben ein Fleisch von hoher Qualität. Wer ihn im Fischhandel bekommen kann sollte zugreifen, auch wenn er nicht gerade billig ist.

Bei den europäischen-Barrakudas sowie dem kalifornischen Barrakuda ist eine Giftigkeit nicht bekannt. Diese Fische werden bis zu 1,20 cm lang und bis 8.5 kg schwer.

Weltweit in tropischen und suptropischen Meeren mit Ausnahme des Ostatlantiks ist der Große Barrakuda, auch Atlantischer Pfeilhecht genannt, verbreitet. Er wird bis zu 2 m lang und kann bis zu 50 kg wiegen. Auch sein Fleisch ist sehr delikat, wobei große Exemplare aber eher gemieden werden, da bei ihnen Ciguaterra-Vergiftungen häufiger auftreten können. Dieses Risiko ist bei allen tropischen Vertretetern dieser Fischgruppe gegeben.

Bei einem 3-kg-Exemplar brauchst Du allerdings keine Angst zu haben.


----------



## Bastardmakrele (3. Dezember 2022)

Hallo zusammen, hier der zweite Teil der Kanarenreise der sich auch n bissl um das Thema Mahi dreht. Eigentlich war der gesamte Trip auf Mahi ausgelegt aber wir mussten schnell erkennen dass dies Saison 22 rein gar nichts mit der aus 21 gemein hat, und die Mahi ebensowenig. Hat dennoch viel Spaß gemacht,  viel Spaß beim schaun.


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Dezember 2022)

Klasse Video!


----------



## Krallblei (3. Dezember 2022)

Ja was soll man sagen.. typisch gut halt


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (4. Dezember 2022)

*Andreas, *schoenes Video - wie immer. 

Ich hab mal eine Frage an Dich. Black-Friday- ich hab  billig eine Waterwolf 2.0 gekauft. Ich hab die mal im Hafen ausprobiert. Liege ich da richtig, sie sollte ca. 80 cm vom Koeder entfernt sein. Wie hast Du die befestigt- an einer Oese, oder Hauptschnur an einer Oese und FC an der anderen Oese?  

*Danke im vorab.    Gruesse Juergen*


----------



## Bastardmakrele (4. Dezember 2022)

Besten Dank Jürgen!

Beim Schleppfischen die Cam 1,5m - 2m entfernt vom Köder montieren. Dazwischen FC Leader.
Den Leader hab ich mit einem Uniknot an die Cam befestigt da du andernfalls ständig einen Wirbel im unteren Bildrand siehst. Die Hauptschnur kannst du entweder direkt mit einem Wirbel einhängen, ich selber schalte auch manchmal nochmal ein 0,9m Shockleader zwischen Cam und Hauptschnur und binde das ebenfalls mit einem Uniknot fest. Auf jeden Fall gute Idee mit der Cam, schau dass du das schwerst Gewicht zum trollen nimmst.

Grüße


----------



## Juergen Mittelmeer (5. Dezember 2022)

*Andreas Danke*. 

Leider ist das westliche Mittelmeer, besonders im Golf de Valencia, nicht mit der Sicht im Wasser mit dem Atlantic zu vergleichen. Keine Ahnung wie trueb das Wasser in 30- 40 m Tiefe bei uns im Winter ist. Die Dentex sehen meine Gummikoeder- also muss auch die Camera die Dentex filmen koennen. Ich habe eine selbstgebastelte Camera mit Kabel, die sieht max. 50 cm weit was "Vernuenftiges" bei uns im Hafen im Winter bei Wassertiefe 3 m. Die Waterwolf war kaum besser!

*1,50m- 2m:* Ich dachte mir schon an Hand Deiner tollen Videos, dass Du so ein Setup hast. Also das sollte bei uns und auch auf den Canaren  im Fruehjahr an der Oberflaeche mit einer *nicht scharfen* Daisy Chaine 80- 150 m hinter Boot funktionieren. Und damit durch eine Tuna School ! 

Allen eine schoene Vorweihnachtszeit und schoene Geschenke- vielleicht auch eine Waterwolf?

*Gruesse Juergen  *


----------



## Meter11 (8. Dezember 2022)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich fliege in drei Wochen nach Teneriffa (Puerto de La Cruz) und würde natürlich auch meine Ruten einpacken wollen. Bestimmungen etc. weiß ich alles, genauso hab ich mir schon paar Spots rausgesucht.
Einzig was ich noch nicht gefunden habe, ist ein Angelladen in Puerto oder der näheren Umgebung. Ich bin da zwar mobil, und weiß, dass es in Santa Cruz Angelgeschäfte gibt, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass es in einem Fischerdorf, wie Puerto, keinen Angelladen gibt 
Vielleicht können die Kanaren-Experten mir da weiter helfen 

Grüße


----------



## Trickyfisher (8. Dezember 2022)

Hi, ich war im September in Puerto de la cruz und hab dort einen gut ausgestatteten Angelladen gefunden, Adresse weiß ich jetzt zwar leider nicht, ich werde aber am Montag mal versuchen, den Laden auf einer Karte zu finden, ich hab noch ca. in Erinnerung, wo das seinsollte.


----------



## Trickyfisher (8. Dezember 2022)

Achja, wenn du fishing Shop puerto de la cruz ins Google eingibst, kommt der Laden eh gleich inkl. Route, Adresse sollte "C. Pérez Zamora, 13, Local B, 38400 Puerto de la Cruz, Santa Cruz de Tenerife, Spanien" sein


----------



## Barranito (9. Dezember 2022)

Moin,
schaut mal was ich am Dienstag am Haken hatte, einen Lippfisch. Ich hatte ja schon erwähnt, wenn ich was Besonderes fange es dann einzustellen. Ich hoffe das Bild ist es wert. Der Fisch war auch ganz lecker.

Grüße aus Lanzarote


----------



## Kuddelmuddel (9. Dezember 2022)

Geile Kauleiste


----------



## Kuddelmuddel (28. Dezember 2022)

Moinsen Männer, 

treibe seit ein paar Tagen wieder mein Unwesen auf den Kanaren!! 

Bin leider noch im Hotel umd an Angeln ist noch nicht zu denken, weil es hier Futter im Überfluss gibt. 

Aber ab dem 02.01 mache ich nen Stubenwechsel mit Selbstversorgung und werde dann wieder ordentlich die Peitsche schwingen  

Heute Mittag habe ich mir zum Warmmachen schon wieder ne
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 Fischplatte zum essen bestellt, siehe Bild.

Wünsche euch allen schöne Feiertage  

Gruß Kuddel


----------



## Kuddelmuddel (1. Januar 2023)




----------



## JahBal (1. Januar 2023)

Bin auch mal wieder zum Angeln auf Lanzarote. Nur spinnfischen, auf bonito null Erfolg gehabt also hab ich anfangen gezielt mit der leichten Rute auf zahnbrassen zu angeln. Macht ordentlich Laune an der 3-10g spinnrute, miniwobbler 5g, flache Spots. Ziemlich direkt erfolgreich gewesen und auch 2 verspeist, an 2 Tagen ca. 15 Stück gefangen, hauptsächlich geisbrassen, die brandbrasse war ne Besonderheit (Siehe Bilder), 
Heute war ich dann wieder so unterwegs, ganz flacher Spot, vllt 50bis 100cm tief, und dann taucht direkt am Ufer ein richtig guter wolfsbarsch auf und ballert sich den miniwobbler voll rein, der Drill war abenteuerlich, musste um drei Felsen und ins Wasser, hatte nur 0,35 flouro drauf. Ist aber alles gut gegangen und am Ende konnte ich den Fisch landen. Leider war der wobbler so tief inhaliert und an der Speiseröhre gehackt, musste den Fisch also mitnehmen, normalerweise würde ich einen so großen wolfsbarsch zurücksetzen wenn er fit genug ist. Auf der anderen Seite sind wolfsbarsche ja eigentlich nicht heimisch auf den Kanaren.

War auf jeden Fall ein fantastisches angelerlebnis.
Bilder im Anhang.


----------



## silverfish (1. Januar 2023)

Petri zum Wolf !
Viel Erfolg noch !

Lanzarote Hotel oder Ferienhaus ?


----------



## JahBal (2. Januar 2023)

silverfish schrieb:


> Petri zum Wolf !
> Viel Erfolg noch !
> 
> Lanzarote Hotel oder Ferienhaus ?


Kleine Wohnung über Airbnb.


----------



## silverfish (2. Januar 2023)

Danke für die Auskunft JahBal .


----------



## Kuddelmuddel (4. Januar 2023)

Moinsen in die Runde, 

kleines Update von meinen ersten beiden Angeltouren. 
Ich war in den letzten drei Tagen, einmal am Abend und einmal am Morgen jeweils für ca. 2,5 Std mit der Jigge unterwegs. 

Habe leider keine Fische gefangen und auch keinen Biss gehabt. 
War trotzdem schön und sehr sportlich, Muskelkater deluxe im Handgelenk hatte ich glaube ewig nicht mehr  

Mal schauen was die nächsten Tage noch so bringen. Ich bleibe dran!! 

Gruß Kuddel


----------



## Rheinspezie (4. Januar 2023)

Kuddelmuddel schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Habe leider keine Fische gefangen und auch keinen Biss gehabt.
> War trotzdem schön und sehr sportlich, Muskelkater deluxe im Handgelenk hatte ich glaube ewig nicht mehr


Moin Kuddel, 
biete einen Crashkurs zur überlegenen Profiblinker Technik an. 
Für nur 600,00 kein Kater mehr, dafür reichlich Fisch...

R. S.


----------



## Barranito (4. Januar 2023)

Moin Kuddel,

bleib dran, es gibt manchmal so Tage. Der starke Ostwind ist immer ein Problem, aber es sind Barracudas, Sierras und Bluefish da.

Wenn Du was am Haken brauchst, such dir eine Stelle mit Sand. Die Lagartos haben sich dieses Jahr explosionsartig vermehrt und beißen auf alles. Leider ist er ungenießbar wegen den spitzen Gräten, auch nicht als Suppenfisch.

Gruß
Barranito


----------



## Kuddelmuddel (4. Januar 2023)

Hi Barranito, 

Danke für deinen Hinweis und die motivierende Analyse. 

War am Abend wieder los, mit Erfolg. 
Aber erstmal ging der Angeltrip total scheisse los!!!

Im Mai brach meine Sportex Travel Spin ( Carat Spezial XT CS 3035) beim auswerfen am Handstück!! 
Ich habe mir das Ersatzteil gekauft und damit nur einmal vorm Urlaub, als Test sozusagen, an der Elbe gufiert, so mit 30gramm komplett Jiggummigewicht, und auch nicht länger wie ne Std.. 
Jetzt kommts, ich hatte die Sportex heute benutzen wollen, weil die leichter als meine Shimano Monster ist, die hatte mir ordentlich Muskelkater beschert als ich die letzten zweimal  los war. 

Und was passiert? Die Sportex bricht mir wieder, exakt an der selben Stelle nach dem dritten Wurf, und ich habe nichtmal durchgezogen beim Werfen, weil ich den letztem bruch noch im Hinterkopf hatte und erstmal langsam antesten wollte mit 60gr Wurfgewicht. 

Wer interesse hat kann sich die Bilder auf Seite 31 anschauen exakt das gleiche, Stelle wie Bruch. 

Ich werde morgen für Sportex und meinen Dealer ne Hassmail aufsetzen die sich gewaschen hat, nochmal zahle ich das Eratzteil nicht Und das wird meine letzte, Sportex gewesen sein, so ein Schrott für soviel Kohle, die hat mal 350€ gekostet. 

So genug aufgeregt. 

Kommen wir zum Positiven, ich also ein bißchen wütend  wieder nach hause gefahren um meine Shimano zu holen, danach wieder ans Wasser um mich abzureagieren. 

Mache 10*Würfe und bekomme den ersehnten bis, der Fisch steigt aber leider wieder aus nach ein zwei min. war bestimmt ein guter. 

Ne halbe Std später wieder Biss beim einleiern, dieses mal hängt er, es ist ein anständiger fight und der Bonito kommt sicher an Land. Ein schöner Portionsfisch für die Küche. Der Fisch wird auch direkt im Anschluss, zuhause verputzt. 

Morgen Früh gehts wieder raus, mal schauen was passiert 

Anbei ein paar impressionen

Gruß Kuddel


----------



## silverfish (4. Januar 2023)

Hallo Kuddel
Erstmal Danke für Bericht und Bilder !

Habe auch schon ne Sportex am Handteil geschrottet. Habe es damals aber auf evtl. falsches Handling zurückgeführt.
Hoffe mit meinen anderen Sportex passiert das nicht. Hab mir grade erst ne Meforute in 3,30m geholt.
Die 2,40er Blackstream hat mich heut wieder begeistert.
Noch tolle Fänge und schöne Tage !


----------



## Kuddelmuddel (5. Januar 2023)

Mahlzeit allerseits,

kleiner Bericht von heute in der Früh.
Es war ein genialer Morgen, dritter Wurf mit der Jigge und Biss. Ein schöner drill war am Start.
Es war wieder ein Bonito, dieses mal größer, ca. 70cm.
Nach der geglückten Landung habe ich den Fisch direkt versorgt und bin wieder heimwärts gefahren.
War kurzweiliges geiles Angeln heute.
Habe zusätzlich und zum ersten mal hier einen Fliegenden Fisch gesehen, so 100m vom Ufer entfernt, der hat nen krass weiten Sprungflug gemacht 
Heute oder morgen werde ich Thunburger zubereiten, Vorkehrungen dafür habe ich schon gemacht.
Außerdem habe ich ordentlich Bonito Suschi in Soyasoße und Limettensaft eingelegt, dass lasse ich über Nacht in der Kühle ziehen bevor es verspeist wird.

Anbei ein paar Impressionen.

Gruß Kuddel


----------



## silverfish (5. Januar 2023)

Dickes Petri Kuddel. Lasst es Euch schmecken !


----------



## Bastardmakrele (6. Januar 2023)

Hi Kuddel, gefällt  mir gut wie souverän du das mit dem Angeln umsetzt. Petri!


----------



## Bastardmakrele (Sonntag um 13:14)

..anglerisch gesehen ein Desaster, filmtechnisch aber sehr interessant


----------



## Kuddelmuddel (Sonntag um 20:20)

Bastardmakrele schrieb:


> ..anglerisch gesehen ein Desaster, filmtechnisch aber sehr interessant


Hi,

schaut echt interessant aus! Warum hast du die Köderfische ohne Haken geschleppt? Wolltest du vielleicht die Kamera testen?
Schön zu sehen, dass die Räuber die Köderfische trotz unnatürlicher Rotation angegangen sind.


Ich wollte auch nochmal einen Bericht schreiben von meiner letzten Tour,  die es in sich hatte und für mich absolut fantastisch war!
Vorab muss ich aber schon mal sagen, es gab keine ehrwehnenswerten Fänge und leider leider auch keine Bilder 
Die letzten 24 Std habe ich fast durchgepennt und bestimmt 10000 karlorien zu mir genommen um meine Akkus wieder aufzuladen.

Gestartet bin ich Freitags um 6 Uhr früh. Ich war um 7 Uhr mit meinem einheimischen Kollegen verabredet an einem Ort, der weit ab vom Schuss ist und ziemlich tiefes Wasser für uns Uferangler bereithielt. Die Bedingungen waren fast Perfekt, kaum Wind ( der aber leider aus Ost ) und bestes Wetter. Ich beschreibe das so, weil dieser Abschnitt bei stärkeren Winden schwer zu befischen ist und sehr gefährlich werden kann.

Um 7 Uhr am Morgens bin ich am Treffpunkt angekommen und mein Muchacho war schon fleißig am Köder fangen,  in dem Fall Oktopus, denn er Angelt hauptsächlich stationär vom Fels aus und ist eher der Nichtjigger.
Wir sind dann auch nach kurzer Begrüßung und sabellei zum Spot gefahren. Kurz nach 7 Uhr haben wir angefangen unsere Angeln klarzumachen, ich meine Jigge er seine Rockpeitsche.

Ich habe natürlich gleich angefangen zu Jiggen, voll motiviert wie ich war.
Nach kurzer Zeit hatte ich einen Hänger und verlor meinen neuen Lieblingsjig, der brachte mir die beiden SIERRA die Tage zuvor.

Ich also zurück zu unserem Lager, das so 20m vom Ufer entfernt war.
Neues Vorfach gebunden, neuen Jig eingehängt und wieder zurück zu der Erhöhung/Fels am Ufer von der ich angelte.

Nach langer Zeit bekamm ich endlich mal nen ordentlichen Biss, ein kurzer heftiger Schlag im Gebälk, der Fisch hing aber nicht. Ich schnell eingeholt um wieder dorthin zu werfen. Ich werfe und höre auf einmal dieses Perücken Geräusch und denke so, nein scheisse nicht ausgerechnet jetzt.

Aber beim einholen, sah ich dann die Perücke und die war nicht zu entwirren.
Ich wollte also schnell zurück zum Lager um neu zu Binden.
Die Mondlandschschaft war durch die Brandung sehr slippy und ich rutsche in meiner AdrenalinHektik aus und fiel auf die Schnauze.
Hatte aber Glück, meine Angel und Rolle sind heile geblieben, ich habe nur ein paar Blessuren, Schnitte an der linken Hand und eine Prellung am linken Knie ( LANGE HOSEN SIND MANCHMAL SEHR WERTVOLL  ).
Das Adrenalin wirkte noch, Schmerz und Blut konnten mich nicht stoppen.
10 MIN später stehe ich wieder wie Adonis auf meinem Fels und werfe wie ein Junkie.

Es kommt aber nichts mehr, bis auf eine Fette Meeresschildkröte die eine halbe Std lang 10 bis zwanzig Meter vor uns ihr schönes Unwesen treibt. Ich fotografiere auch fleißig.
So gegen 1 Uhr, möchte mein Kollege der auch nichts verwertbares fing zu seinen SurferKollegen umziehen. Die sind nebenan am SURFEN und wollen bald Grillen. Er fragt ob ich jetzt auch mit möchte,  ich sage ihm, dass ich in ner Std nachkomme weil ich noch JIGGEN möchte.
Er sagt alles klar bis später und warnt mich noch vor großen Wellen die jetzt bei Flut gefährlich werden können.

Ich also alleine weitergemacht, es kommt wie es kommen musste, ich unterschätze die See, auf einmal kommt eine sehr große Welle und zerschellt vor mir am Fels!!!
Wieder ist das glück auf meiner Seite, weil ich standhaft bleiben kann und nicht vom Fels fliege.
Bin jetzt komplett durchgenässt und die Wucht der Wassermasse hat mein Smartphone obwohl es wasserfest ist geschrottet  es lässt sich nichtmehr wiederbeleben, deshalb auch keine Bilder.
Jetzt bin auch ich erstmal geheilt und  mache Pause.

Ersatzklamotten sind dabei, ich fahre zu den Gringos, schaue den Gringos beim Surfen zu, trockne meine Klamotten und hau mir meine Plautze beim Barbeque voll.

Nachmittags Fahren wir wieder zum Spot zurück, Fischen wieder wie gehabt.
Ich Jigge mir die arme wund und es geht FAST nichts, weder bei mir noch bei den Anderen, den mittlerweile angeln wir zu dritt.

Kurz vor Feierabend bekomme ich doch noch einen heftigen Einschlag beim einkurbeln, der Fisch ist aber sofort nach ca. 2 Sek. wieder wech.
Ich hole ein und schaue mir meinen Jig an, entsetzt stelle ich fest, dass zwei von drei Drillingshaken aufgebogen sind  Was zur Hölle war das???grübel grübel..........
Der Montierte drillIng  hatte im Mai einige Bonitos unter anderem auch meinen größten von 80cm sicher gebändigt und das war ein richtig fetter Drill gewesen.
Nach ein paar Folgewürfen gab ich auf, ich war am Ende.

Wir fuhren im Anschluss zu einem der Locals, der unmittelbar in der Nähe ein Haus direkt am Wasser hatte.
Wir schnackten alle noch ausgiebig, nahmen noch ein Bier sowie Schmerzmittel zum inhalieren und gingen früh pennen.

Am nächsten Morgen dann völlig zermürrbt, ( meine Knochen und Gelenke zwickten, und meine Hände fühlten sich an, als ob ich damit Steine zerquetschen könnte ) wieder hoch und ab zum Spot.
Alles wie gehabt, die Kollegen am Rockfishen und ich am Jiggen.
Es sollte wieder kein fischiger Tag werden 

Ich jiggte mir wieder die Seele aus dem Leib und bekam in 3 Std. nicht einen Biss.
Zwischendurch wurde ich wieder vollgeduscht von einer heftigen Welle die fast noch meine heilige Kuköbox mitgenommen hätte. Beim anschließenden rückmarsch zur Basis bin ich wieder ausgerutscht und diesesmal auf meine Rückseite geknallt.
Wieder Glück, nichts passiert, aber ich merkte, dass ich kräftemässig am Ende war.

Meine letzte Chance war das Rockfishen, da ich zum Jiggen nicht mehr in der Lage war.

Meine Kollegen hatten zwar nicht einen nennenswerten Biss gehabt, aber ich wollte trotzdem nochmal mit probieren.
Ich hatte eine Idee und bastelte mir fix nen Dropshot Vorfach, die anderen angelten mit anderen Montagen und ließen die am Grund liegen, ich wollte den Köder ein wenig bewegen bei Bedarf.

Also habe ich mir nen ordentlichen Tentakel von Oktopus abgeschnittenen und wie nen Wurm auf die Montage gestickt, mit langem Überhang.
Ich brachte die Montage aus und hielt die Rute in der Hand.

Nach kurzer Zeit, bekamm ich viele kleine Fische mit, die an dem Köder Knabberten.
Auf einmal, wurde aus dem Knabbern ein richtig fieses Rummsen. Ich schlug nicht sofort an wie normalerweise beim ersten Tock, weil der Köder und mein Haken sehr groß waren, aber beim dritten vierten heftigen Rums und ordentlich Druck auf der Rute hielt ich es nicht mehr aus, die Spannung in mir wurde unerträglich für mich, ein B.Spencer Anhieb folgte sogleich.

Der Fisch hing, das Blei aber leider auch und zwar zwischen den Steinen/Felsen am Grund.
Ich merkte den Fisch genauso wie den Hänger, ein ziehen von drei Seiten sozusagen.
Irgendwann öffnete ich meinen Bügel und ließ locker, das Blei kam frei und der Fisch hing noch, es war ein richtig geiles Kaliber.

Helle Aufregung brach in der Basis aus, endlich Fisch am Haken womit wohl  keiner mehr so richtig gerechnet hatte. Schnell wurden Kescher und Gaff bereitgestellt.

Ich hatte den Fisch schon halb hochgedrillt, noch ein wenig weiter und wir hätten ihn gesehen, aber dann schlitzte der aus 
Wieder gingen wir leer aus und waren erstmal kurz recht betrübt. Danach machten  wir Feierabend und packten unsere Sachen.

Die Laune war nach kurzer Zeit wieder super, denn der gesamte Trip war für alle größtenteils Mega, Spannung Spaß und Spiel mit reichlich Abenteuer waren überstanden.

Wir klöhnten noch ziemlich ausgelassen im Anschluss bevor wir nach Hause fuhren um unsere Wunden zu lecken, besonders ich, der Flachländer, der von den Einheimischen herzlich aufgenommen, versorgt und direkt in die Clique integriert wurde. Ich bin sehr dankbar für dieses Abenteuer und freue mich schon auf ein baldiges Wiedersehen.

Eigentlich wollte ich nicht mehr los in diesem Urlaub, nachdem ganzen positiven stress der letzten Tage und meinem Knochenschwund.
Aber meine Finger jucken schon wieder und ich werde wohl morgen oder übermorgen in der Früh nochmal los müssen um ein paar letzte Würfe zu machen, wenn meine Frau mich vorher nicht umbringt 

Gruß Kuddel


----------



## plinse (Sonntag um 22:27)

Na dann besten Appetit Kuddel!
Da kommen Erinnerungen an eine Bootsüberführung auf - schön, dass du auch Fisch einlegen kannst und die Kühlung dafür hast, auf dem Boot fehlte mir diese, da gab es alles gegrillt/gebraten.

Klingt ja so, als ob es nicht die schlechteste Entscheidung war, mir im Abverkauf einfach nur die Monster zu holen  ... 
Ich drücke Dir die Daumen, dass die Hassmail zu einer Kulanzlieferung führt  , eigentlich sollten die ja die Schwachstellen Ihrer Produkte kennen und bei 350€ sollte Marge für Kulanz drin sein...

VG, Eike


----------



## Rheinspezie (Montag um 08:17)

Klingt gefährlich was Du so treibst Kuddel. 

R. S.


----------

